# Strahd's "RttToEE"



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Round 3*

When Ithiken gets a chance to attack again, he issues forth another set of missiles aimed at the far hobgoblin that battles Korbryn. The force bolts hits the Hobgoblin in the chest and drops him down.

The welcoming resistance is over, but on the other side of the ruined opening, two other Hobgoblins take position, javelins ready, they take cover behind fallen boulders and cornered ruined arch. They shout back to their friends, from a far, another Hobgoblin can be seen, he is running is the opening toward the ruined walls.

Korb, Miltiades, Lenuran and thandis – state new action please.

 [sblock=Actions]
Ithiken –  Cast Magic Missile on Hob3, dmg 9.
Hob1: Dead.
Hob2: Dead.
Hob3: Dead.
Hob4: Dead.
Hob5: Move to AC92.
Hob6: Move to Y91.
Korbryn –  .
Miltiades –  .
Thandis –   .
Lenuran –  .

Active spells & Effects: 
Ithiken - shield
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn rushes across the yard from his present position, stopping behind a chunk of ruined archway to cover him from the hobgoblin's javelins.



*Double move to AA97*


----------



## Voadam

Miltiades moves to back up Korbryn, ducking to behind some cover as he makes his way.

Double move to Z 100.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Lenuran of Lortmills, Bard 4, Hp: 24/24*

Seeing the third hobgoblin fall, Lenuran advances towards the others, crossbow at the ready.

OOC: Double move to AC103


----------



## stonegod

The Kid dives behind some cover, daggers in hand.

OOC: X102


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*End of Round 3.*

... 
Korbryn rushes across the yard from his present position, stopping behind a chunk of ruined archway to cover him from the hobgoblin's javelins.


Miltiades moves to back up Korbryn, ducking to behind some cover as he makes his way.

The Kid dives behind some cover, daggers in hand.

Seeing the third hobgoblin fall, Lenuran advances towards the others, crossbow at the ready.

*dead Hobs are marked with grey background

[sblock=Actions]
Ithiken –  Cast Magic Missile on Hob3, dmg 9.
Hob1: Dead.
Hob2: Dead.
Hob3: Dead.
Hob4: Dead.
Hob5: Move to AC92.
Hob6: Move to Y91.
Korbryn –  double move to AA97.
Miltiades –  Double move to Z 100.
Thandis –   Move to X102.
Lenuran –  move to AC103.

Active spells & Effects: 
Ithiken - shield
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Although expecting an attack, Korbryn knows the fight has to be taken to the hobgoblins. Stepping out around the debris he was using for cover, the dwarf closes on one of the hobgoblins, his deadly greatsword leading the way.

*AC 21, HP 42/52
Move to AB93 (20'), greatsword +11 (2d6+9/19-20)*


----------



## Voadam

Miltiades begins chanting out a summons to gain a celestial ally to aid in their fight. An owl perhaps to flank with Korbryn.


----------



## stonegod

The Kid dashes out of cover, ducking behind the point the dwarf just left. As he does so, he lets a dagger fly.

OOC: Move to AA97 (40ft). Toss dagger at Y91: Hit: AC 11, 14hp


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Ping


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Lenuran of Lortmills, Bard 4, Hp: 24/24*

The running hobgoblin presented an attractive target.

Lenuran raised the loaded crossbow once more to his shoulder, firmly placing the stock against himself and drew a bead on the chest of the creature.

"Gonna be a long one,"He says lowly to himself.

With a smooth pull of the trigger, he sends the bolt arcing across the battlefield.

OOC: 5' to AB102, fire crossbow at Hob#7  +5 +3 (due to distance) ranged attack 1d6 damage


----------



## DEFCON 1

(My first line below is the action for the top of this current round, the second is for the wrap around top of next round.  This way you, Strahd, can post from Hobgob action through to Hobgob action)

**********

With no enemies in sight, Ithiken rushes forward up to the corner of the stone wall.  (Double move to AD100)

**********

Ithiken peeks around the corner as the new hobgoblins begin advancing, and he points a finger at one, firing more magic missiles. (Cast _Magic Missile_ at the closest hobgoblin)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Round 4.*

With no enemies in sight, Ithiken rushes forward up to the corner of the stone wall.

The hobgoblins are deciding to delay and see what you do. * this way I'm changing the init order.

Although expecting an attack, Korbryn knows the fight has to be taken to the hobgoblins. Stepping out around the debris he was using for cover, the dwarf closes on one of the hobgoblins, his deadly greatsword leading the way.

Miltiades begins chanting out a summons to gain a celestial ally to aid in their fight. 

The Kid dashes out of cover, ducking behind the point the dwarf just left. As he does so, he lets a dagger fly, but the dagger falls short.

The running hobgoblin presented an attractive target. Lenuran raised the loaded crossbow once more to his shoulder, firmly placing the stock against himself and drew a bead on the chest of the creature. "Gonna be a long one," He says lowly to himself. 
With a smooth pull of the trigger, he sends the bolt arcing across the battlefield. The bolt strikes true! The hobgoblin moans in pain and decides to flee, he rush to the stairs and open wide one of the big wooden gates that seal the temple.

[sblock=goblin language]
*Fall back to the temple, they are too many and we are few.*
[/sblock]
One of the closet Hobgoblins shout and they decide to retreat to the temple compound, they rush along the cursed dead ground. 

[sblock=Actions]
Ithiken –  move to AD100.
Korbryn –  double move to AA97.
Miltiades –  cast Summon monster (Full round).
Thandis –   Move to AA97 (40ft). range attack Hob6 11.
Lenuran –  5' to AB102, fire crossbow at Hob7 21, dmg 5.
Hob1-4: are Dead.
Hob5: Move to AC74.
Hob6: Move to Y73.
Hob7: Move to AC66, open wide the large gate.

Active spells & Effects: 
Ithiken - shield
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod

The Kid spits at the retreating hobs, and looks to the others. "They're going to cut us to ribbons crossing that killing field. Can anyone provide some cover?"


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Lenuran of Lortmills*

"Ha HAH!" Lenuran shouts with some glee as he watches his bolt sink into the distant hobgoblin.

"That'll teach that cur."

He quickly drops the head of the crossbow towards the ground, pulls back the drawstring then reaches into his belt quiver for another bolt and deftly places it into the slot.

He raises it again to his shoulder and puts the hobgoblin once more into his sights.


OOC: Advance to AB98, fire once more at Hob#7 (if still in view at Lenuran's turn) +3 ranged attack 1d6 damage


----------



## Voadam

Miltiades summons a celestial owl as far forward as he can then sends it winging forward past the retreating hobgoblins to stand between them and the gate. Miltiades draws his wand in one hand and races forward. "*No*." he answers the Kid's question succinctly.

hp 30/39 range on summon 35', owls fly at 40' base move. Too far to charge, plent to fly down and block the way to the exit.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn puts his head down and pumps his legs, charging afrter the fleeing hobgoblins...


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Round 5.*

Ithiken peeks around the corner, seeing the fleeing beyond the range of his magic he decide to advance

Korbryn puts his head down and pumps his legs, charging afrter the fleeing hobgoblins....

Miltiades summons a celestial owl as far forward as he can then sends it winging forward past the retreating hobgoblins to stand between them and the gate. Miltiades draws his wand in one hand and races forward. *"No." * he answers the Kid's question succinctly. The owl flies across the clearing, up the stairs and hovers betwixt the door and the Hobgoblin.

The Kid spits at the retreating hobs, and looks to the others. *"They're going to cut us to ribbons crossing that killing field."* 
Receiving an answer from the priest, Thandis decides to move on, but takes a sided route then the charging dwarf tank.

*"Ha HAH!"* Lenuran shouts with some glee as he watches his bolt sink into the distant hobgoblin. *"That'll teach that cur."*
He quickly drops the head of the crossbow towards the ground, but then he calculates the odds for hitting again. The hobgoblins are to far, and they are a running target, not to speak about the fact that his friends are way ahead of him and probably will need his assistance. The gnome decides to run forward.

From the inside of the temple emerge two little figures, from a far they look like filthy goblins, they take by surprise the celestial owl, one of them jump and pulls the owl in the legs, pulling him down to the ground. The other one helps him and tries to pin the owl


[sblock=Actions]
Ithiken –  move to AD93.
Korbryn –  Run (x3) to AB91.
Miltiades –  Run (x3) to Y88.
Celestial Owl – Z93, Fly (x4) to AB64, grapple 9. (Pinned and grappled)
Thandis –   Run (x3) to AG82 .
Lenuran –  Run (x3) to AB90.
Hob1-4: are dead.
Hob5: Charge to AB66, attack owl 10.
Hob6: Charge to AA66, Attack owl 7.
Hob7: 5 ft. to AC65, Attack owl 8.
Goblin3: Touch attack Owl 15 + grapple 11.
Goblin4: touch attack own + pin [Success].


Active spells & Effects: 
Ithiken - shield
[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1

"Whoo boy... that's not going to be good..."  Not trusting his skills to avoid being hit crossing the large open space, Ithiken quickly turns himself invisible and then begins following Korbryn.  (Cast _Invisibility_ on self / Move action forward towards Korbryn)


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Lenuran of Lortmills*

"I am afraid that too much of this will give me a heart attack...." Lenuran bemoans as he continues to run towards some cover.

"I hope that owl will be ok...else, it is due for a VERY short vacation on this plane."


OOC: Run again (60 feet closer)


----------



## stonegod

The Kid dashes forward, daggers in hand...

OOC: Move to the base of the stairs. AC is +3 from skirmish and two-weapon shield.


----------



## Voadam

Miltiades will sprint forward in his full plate trying to keep up.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn continues running, trying to reach the enemy as quickly as possible.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Round 6.*

The Bronze doors of the temple are each 23 feet high and 20 feet wide. Massive iron chains hang limply to either side, long since broken. Faded and worn runes cover each door but are no longer readable.

*"Whoo boy... that's not going to be good..."* Not trusting his skills to avoid being hit crossing the large open space, Ithiken quickly turns himself invisible and then begins following Korbryn
Korbryn continues running, trying to reach the enemy as quickly as possible.

Miltiades will sprint forward in his full plate trying to keep up.

The tiny owl struggles to fly away, but the two goblins are too much for him, he remains pinned to the ground.

The Kid dashes forward, daggers in hand...

*"I am afraid that too much of this will give me a heart attack...."* Lenuran bemoans as he continues to run towards some cover. "I hope that owl will be ok...else, it is due for a VERY short vacation on this plane."

[sblock=goblin language]
*Take them, Take them, call Rarkus*
[/sblock]

One of the hobgoblins thrust his sword and cuts down the grappled owl, finishing him for good. He then turns, point his finger to the dwarf and say in a crude accent *"Ya die Ha ha". * The one next to him takes a step and charge Korbryn with his blade, but the swing is too wide. The wounded decides that the kid is an easy target and charges him, but the kid deflects the attack with his daggers.

The goblins let loose the dead owl and join two other that rush outside, they are unarmed and looks quite excited to sink their teeth in dwarf flesh. The dwarf takes advantage on one of them and cuts him to pieces.

From inside the temple, more can be seen, one of them hold a long chain, on the other side stands a large, vicious, black dire looking ape, the hobgoblin drops the chain and throws commands to him.

[sblock=Actions]
Ithiken –  Cast Invisibility Move to AD87.
Korbryn –  Run (x3) to AB69. AoO Goblin 3 19, dmg 15.
Miltiades –  Run (x3) to Y76.
Celestial Owl – (Pinned and grappled), grapple check (-8) [Fail], dead.
Thandis –   Run (x3) to AF70.
Lenuran –  Run (x3) to AB78.
Hob1-4: are dead.
Hob5: attack owl 20, dmg 6.
Hob6: Charge Korbryn 17.
Hob7: Charge Thandis 18.
Goblin1: move to Z65.
Goblin2: Move to AA64.
Goblin3: move to AC69, attack Korbryn 6, dead.
Goblin4: move to AB68, attack Korbryn 20.
Hob 9: move to AD61
Hob 10: move to AC61
Hob 11: move to AB62
Hob 12: move to AD62
Hob 22: move to AB60
Dire Ape: move to ACAD/5960.
Goblin 5 - move to AE59
Goblin 6 - move to AE61
Goblin 7 - move to AE63
Hob 23 - move to AA61
Hobgoblin Leader – move to AC62

Active spells & Effects: 
Ithiken – shield, Invisibility.
[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1

Ithiken continues rushing forword while invisible.  (Move to AC75)


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn grins happily, causing his scarred visage to twist horribly. This was the type of battle that a dwarf could truly enjoy. Aiming the finely crafted dwarven steel in his hands at the neck of the nearby hobgoblin, Korbryn bellows his battlecry. "By Moradin's 'ammer, feel the wrath o' dwarf-kind!"



*AC: 21, Hit Points: 42/52

Attack +13, damage 2d6+10
Cleave

(I had been forgetting to add Korbryn's racial bonus to his attacks vrs Goblins, and also Lenuran's inspire courage.*


----------



## Voadam

Miltiades pushes forward his actions depending on how swiftly the dwarf dispatches the hobgoblin on him. 

If Korbryn has cleaved into the goblin and killed both it and the hobgoblin then Miltiades runs forward 20' to Z 72 and uses the cure light wound wand once on himself. If the Hobgoblin still stands then Miltiades will charge to Z69 and stab the hobgoblin while flanking with Korbryn.

hp 30/39


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

ping

pong


----------



## stonegod

The Kid easily leaps around the charing hob, then stabs it in the back with his wicked blade.

OOC: Tumble: 25 Attack: AC 22, 13hp. AC 21 currently


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Lenuran of Lortmills*

"It looks as if we're in for a fight," Lenuran muses as he continues onward towards the temple mouth, albeit at a much slower pace now.

"This reminds me of the first battle here on these very grounds, where the forces of good lined up to battle the assembled forces of evil, in all its shapes and colors.  Many good men fell that day, but the goodness in their hearts spurred their companions onward, as their spirits do so for us today....."

OOC: Move to AB74, _Bardic Music - Inspire Courage_

(@Rhun: I hadn't used it yet, but now seems as good a time as any.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Round 7.*

Ithiken continues rushing forword while invisible.

Korbryn grins happily, causing his scarred visage to twist horribly. This was the type of battle that a dwarf could truly enjoy. Aiming the finely crafted dwarven steel in his hands at the neck of the nearby hobgoblin, Korbryn bellows his battlecry. *"By Moradin's 'ammer, feel the wrath o' dwarf-kind!". * And they indeed feel his wrath. With a perfect sweep, Korbryn cuts the hob horizontally to half, and decapitates the goblin's head off.

Miltiades pushes forward his actions depending on how swiftly the dwarf dispatches the hobgoblin on him. Once he sees the dwarf can handled them, he cures himself and prepare for battle.

The Kid easily leaps around the charing hobgobiln, then stabs it in the back with his wicked blade, the blade sinks deep, taking out the air from the creature's lungs. The hobgoblin struggled or air and suffocate from his blood.

*"It looks as if we're in for a fight,"* Lenuran muses as he continues onward towards the temple mouth, albeit at a much slower pace now. *"This reminds me of the first battle here on these very grounds, where the forces of good lined up to battle the assembled forces of evil, in all its shapes and colors. Many good men fell that day, but the goodness in their hearts spurred their companions onward, as their spirits do so for us today....."*

The mayhem begins ...
One hobgoblin charges thandis and thrust his sword into the kid's hip, the bare-hands goblins circle the dwarf and head to punish the gnome musician. The other hobgoblins venture outside and take battle positions.
Suddenly, an arcane wielder hobgoblin appears not far from the left door, he looks at Thandis and call in the human tongue. *"Bow before me, mighty Krebbich".*
Thandis finds it hard to resist to the command and decides to bow

[sblock=Actions]
Ithiken –  move to AC74.
Korbryn –  Attack Hob6 15, dmg 16, cleave gob4 32 [Critical], dmg 34.
Miltiades –  move to Z72, clw wand 6 hp.
Thandis –   Tumble to AF68, 25 Attack hob 7 22, dmg 13. wiil [fail]
Lenuran –  move to AB74. Inspire courage.
Hob5: charge Thandis 24 [not critical], dmg 7.
Goblin1: double move to AD70.
Goblin2: double move to AD71.
Hob 9: move to AC66
Hob 10: move to AB66
Hob 11: move to AB68, attack Korbryn 14.
Hob 12: move to AC67
Hob 19: move to AC58
Hob 20: move to AB60.
Hob 21: move to AA60.
Hob 22: move to AD65
Dire Ape: move to ABAA/6465.
Goblin 5 – double move to AC65
Goblin 6 - move to Y66
Goblin 7 – double move to AG65
Hob 23 - move to Z64, open second door.
Hobgoblin Leader – double move to AD69
Krebbich – cast a spell on Thandis. 

Active spells & Effects: 
Ithiken – shield, Invisibility.
Lenuran - Inspire Courage
[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1

Fortunately for Ithiken, everyone remained clumped together as they threaded their way out of the double doors.  Seeing all the goblins, hobgoblins and creatures together... he makes the quick decision that taking the dire ape out of the equation for now is probably the best bet (especially since it's the largest, and thus easiest target to hit.

"Let's hope this works, fellows!" comes the voice of the elf from somewhere that nobody can see.  He moves to his right, thereby giving him a clear shot at the ape.  (Move to X72)

He then grabs one of his Beads of Force, and hurls it at the dire ape.  When it hits the beast it explodes... sending out small shards of force in all direction.  Also, a huge bubble of force envelops the ape, not allowing anything to pass in or out from it.

(Bead of Force:  5d6 force damage to all creatures within 10 feet <Hobs 9/10/12/21/22 and Gobs 5/6> // Dire ape captured within a Resilient Sphere for 10 minutes.  Ape cannot move or be moved, nothing may enter or leave the sphere, nor may attacks or spells enter/leave until duration ends and Sphere goes away.)


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn continues grinning, despite being splattered in goblinoid blood. Stepping to the side, the mighty dwarven warrior continues to hack his way through the ranks of his people's enemy!


*AC: 21, Hit Points: 42/52

5' step to AC69
Attack +13 vrs Hob 11, damage 2d6+10
Cleave vrs Hob "R"

(+13 includes Korbryn's racial bonus to his attacks vrs Goblins, and also Lenuran's inspire courage.)*


----------



## Voadam

Miltiades moves to back up Korbryn and move closer to the Kid as well as place his own armored form between the oncoming horde and the lighter armored bard and mage. Inspired by the gnome's tale of the previous battle he thrusts his spear at one of the goblins that felled his owl.


hp 36/39
Move to AC 70

Attack 19 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1609595/
8 damage
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1609601/


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Lenuran of Lortmills, Bard 4, Hp: 24/24*

Lenuran continues to regal his fellows with the high points of the first battle of Emridy Meadows as he draws his crosbow to his shoulder once more. 

Seeing Thandis bow gives the gnome pause, and he takes aim at the hobgoblin that already has one of Lenuran's bolts sticking out of his back.


OOC:  Maintain concentration on bardic music, fire crossbow at Hob7 (AF69)  +9 ranged attack 1d6+1 damage.   I realized that I had forgotten the +1 size bonus to attack rolls for Lenuran (gnome racial), so I updated his sheet.  [+3 (bab) +2 (dex) +1 (size) +1 (MW crossbow) + 1 (racial vs goblinoids) +1 (inspire courage) = +9]


----------



## stonegod

The Kid snarls but is helpless before the spell.

OOC: Something akin to _command?_ No actions, but not helpless (i.e., coupe de grace-able)?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Round 8.*

Fortunately for Ithiken, everyone remained clumped together as they threaded their way out of the double doors. Seeing all the goblins, hobgoblins and creatures together... he makes the quick decision that taking the dire ape out of the equation for now is probably the best bet (especially since it's the largest, and thus easiest target to hit. *"Let's hope this works, fellows!"* comes the voice of the elf from somewhere that nobody can see. He moves to his right, thereby giving him a clear shot at the ape.
He then grabs one of his Beads of Force, and hurls it at the dire ape. When it hits the beast it explodes... sending out small shards of force in all direction, killing several hobgoblins and two goblins. Also, a huge bubble of force envelops the ape, not allowing anything to pass in or out from it, the wounded ape struggles inside the bubble, smashing his fists on the invisible force sphere.

Korbryn continues grinning, despite being splattered in goblinoid blood. Stepping to the side, the mighty dwarven warrior continues to hack his way through the ranks of his people's enemy!. Battering to death the hobgoblin warrior, Korbryn face the leader who proves to be a tough opponent. 

Miltiades moves to back up Korbryn and move closer to the Kid as well as place his own armored form between the oncoming horde and the lighter armored bard and mage. Inspired by the gnome's tale of the previous battle he thrusts his spear at one of the goblins that felled his owl, the spear strikes true, killing the small humanoid instantly.

The Kid snarls but is helpless before the spell, he bows to the witchdoctor.

Lenuran continues to regal his fellows with the high points of the first battle of Emridy Meadows as he draws his crosbow to his shoulder once more. Seeing Thandis bow gives the gnome pause, and that the hobgoblin that already has one of Lenuran's bolts sticking out of his back is dead, he decides to target the one that tower Thandis with his sword.

The wounded hobgoblin towers above prone Thandis and nails his sword into the Kid, delivering a huge amount of pain to the poor scout. One of the goblins circles the kid and flank attack him, the sword sinks into the kid's leg, causing another wave of pain to cloud his mind. Not far from him, the brave goblin duck Miltiades and manage to punch the priest in the chest.

The mad witch hobgoblin shrieks with delight and focus on the singing gnome, despite the heroic poem, suddenly Lenuran feels the glooming effect of the temple. *"Run from this cursed grounds gnome or the long forgotten dead will hunt you"* the hobgoblin scream, filling the gnome with fear of the temple grounds.


[sblock=Actions]
Ithiken –  move to X72, bead of force on Dire ape, dmg 19.
Korbryn –  5 ft. to AC69, Attack Hob11 20, dmg 15, cleave Leader 22, dmg 21.
Miltiades –  move to AC70, attack goblin1 19, dmg 8. AoO goblin2 10.
Thandis –  [prone] bows to a goblin, what a shame ...
Lenuran –  move to AE74. attack Hob5 17, dmg 3. Will save [Fail]
Hob5: Attack prone Thandis 18, dmg 9.
Goblin2: attack Miltiades 21, dmg 5.
Hob 19: move to AC64
Hob 20: move to AC65.
Hob 21: move to Z66.
Hob 22: move to AC68, attack Korbryn 18.
Dire Ape: Ref save [fail], captured.
Goblin 7 – move to AG69, flank attack Thandis 23, dmg 7.
Hobgoblin Leader – Full attack Korbryn 13/14.
Krebbich – move to AI69, cast cause fear on Lenuran, 

Active spells & Effects: 
Ithiken – shield, Invisibility.
Lenuran - Inspire Courage. FEAR 2 rounds
Force sphere – 10 min.

[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam

If Korbryn's attacks kill the leader Miltiades will sprint over to the Kid (drawing an AoO from the goblin monk) and cast a cure moderate wounds spell upon the prone young man.

If Korbryn has not killed the leader then Miltiades will stab the goblin monk to clear a free path for him to get to the Kid.


attack 18 damage 8 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1614415/ 

cure moderate = 14 healing http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1614417/ 

*hp 31/39*


----------



## stonegod

OOC: Does the Kid have an action now?


----------



## s@squ@tch

The panicked gnome heads for the hills to get away from the undead he was sure was behind him.


----------



## Rhun

"By the blood o' me kin, ye will taste the steel o' the dwarves," cries Korbryn, slashing his bloodied weapon across the body of the hobgoblin leader.

*AC: 21, Hit Points: 42/52

5' step to AC69
Attack +13 vrs Hob "R", damage 2d6+10
Cleave vrs Hob "2"

(+13 includes Korbryn's racial bonus to his attacks vrs Goblins, and also Lenuran's inspire courage.)*


----------



## DEFCON 1

Ithiken quickly moves across the battlefield to give some assistance to The Kid.  (Move to AC73)  He fires off a set of three magic missiles... aiming them at the hobgoblin looming over the scout.  (Magic Missile vs Hob5: 3d4+3)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

stonegod said:
			
		

> OOC: Does the Kid have an action now?



yes


----------



## stonegod

The Kid leaps to his feet, trying to dodge the monster next to him, and stabs it with the dragon dagger.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Round 8.*

Ithiken quickly moves across the battlefield to give some assistance to The Kid. He fires off a set of three magic missiles... aiming them at the hobgoblin looming over the scout, the hobgoblin dies from the strike.

*"By the blood o' me kin, ye will taste the steel o' the dwarves,"* cries Korbryn, slashing his bloodied weapon across the body of the hobgoblin leader. The perfect swing makes no sound, the hob's head flies up in the air, leaving his muscled body to glide like a noodle on the temple's main staircase. Korbryn circles the weapon in the air and bash it onto the nearest hob's torso, sprays of blood cover the dwarf as he breaks the hob's ribcage and penetrates the inner organs.

Miltiades sprint over to the Kid and cast a cure spell upon the prone young man.

The Kid leaps to his feet, trying to dodge the monster next to him but fails and get stabbed in the forearm, twitching in pain but refocusing, he tries to stab the goblin with the dragon dagger but miss.

The panicked gnome heads for the hills to get away from the undead he was sure was behind him.

[sblock=goblin tongue]
*Regroup!!! I'm the leader ... ATTACK!!!!*
[/sblock]
The goblin witchdoctor screams in the goblin tongue and run back into the temple and out of sight. One of the goblins tries to punch Ithiken but strikes the force shield.
More Hobgoblins can be seen, they are running from the inner sanctum to the stairs.

[sblock=Actions]
Ithiken –  Move to AC73, Magic Missile vs Hob5, dmg 12.
Korbryn –  Attack Leader 33 [critical], dmg 32, cleave hob22, dmg 16.
Miltiades –  move to AE68, cmw Thandis 14.
Thandis –  standup, attack goblin7, 11.
Lenuran –  Flee like a chicken to AE86.
Hob5: dead.
Goblin2: AoO Miltiades 17. 5ft. to AD72, attack Ithiken 19.
Hob 19: charge Miltiades (AE67) 16.
Hob 20: charge Korbryn (AC68) 18.
Hob 21: doublemove to AB73.
Hob 22: dead.
Dire Ape:  captured in a force sphere.
Goblin 7 – AoO prone Thandis 18, dmg 2, flank attack Thandis 24 [Not Critical], dmg 6.
Hobgoblin Leader – Dead.
Krebbich – RunX3 out of sight.
Hob 13: move to AB61
Hob 14: move to AC62
Hob 15: move to AB63
Hob 16: move to AC54
Hob 17: move to AB55
Hob 18: move to AA55


Active spells & Effects: 
Ithiken – shield.
Lenuran - Inspire Courage. FEAR 1 rounds
Force sphere – 10 min.

[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1

*HP: 19 | AC: 18 | Spells Remaining: 6/5/4*

With a hobgoblin and a goblin rushing up to him, Ithiken realizes he needs a bit more protection if he's getting into hand-to-hand combat.  He takes a step back, (5' step to AD74) pulls out his wand, and casts another protective shell upon himself.  (Cast _Mage Armor_)

"Lenuran!  Get your pasty white gnome butt back here and get these things off of me!!!"


----------



## Voadam

"*Another one behind you Kid!" * Miltiades stabs the hobgoblin who is flanking the Kid but slightly off balance from his charging blow having careened off Miltiades' full plate armor.

Attack hobgob 19 = 22 damage = 7 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1620987/ 

*hp 31/39*


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn steps over the latest of the many corpses surrounding him, and brings _Anrak_ to bear once again. This time he issues no battle calls, having slain one of the enemy's leaders, and instead focuses on the battle. 


*AC: 21, Hit Points: 42/52

5' step to AD68
Attack +13 vrs Hob "20" (2 is down, right?), damage 2d6+10
Cleave vrs Hob "19"

(Sorry, Voadam, but if Korbryn's cleave takes out "19" that leaves Miltiades open to do something else as needed. )

(+13 includes Korbryn's racial bonus to his attacks vrs Goblins, and also Lenuran's inspire courage.)*[/QUOTE]


----------



## stonegod

The wounded Kid dances around the hob, stabbing at it again.

OOC: 30/38 hp. Tumble (1d20 11=27) to AE66. Stab w/ skirmish (1d20+8=28, 1d6 3 2d6=16), Confirm critical (adding flank and inspiration this time) (1d20=11=25, 1d6 3=5). Booya, Crit!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Round 9.*

With a hobgoblin and a goblin rushing up to him, Ithiken realizes he needs a bit more protection if he's getting into hand-to-hand combat. He takes a step back, pulls out his wand, and casts another protective shell upon himself. *"Lenuran! Get your pasty white gnome butt back here and get these things off of me!!!"*

But the panicked gnome flee from the area, once he arrives to the ruined walls he halts and understand that he was under a spell.

Korbryn steps over the latest of the many corpses surrounding him, and brings Anrak to bear once again. This time he issues no battle calls, having slain one of the enemy's leaders, and instead focuses on the battle. but he loses balance when he stepped over the pile of bodies and his swing goes wide.

*"Another one behind you Kid!"* Miltiades stabs the hobgoblin that is flanking the Kid, the spear strikes the hob in the torso, bringing the creature to his end.

With only the goblin behind him, the Kid stab the little nasty creature, sending him to the afterlife with gaping hole in the throat.


Surprisingly, the goblin near Ithiken penetrates the magical defenses of the wizard and cuts him in the leg. The fresh hobgoblins rush from the temple and charge the trio in the front. Wounded Thandis is the only one to receive a cut from the hob's swords.

[sblock=Actions]
Ithiken –  5' step to AD74, Cast Mage Armor.
Korbryn –  5' step to AD68, Attack Hob20, 14 [Natural 1].
Miltiades –  Attack Hob19 22, dmg 7.
Thandis –  attack goblin7 (No skirmish) [Critical], dmg 8 
Lenuran –  Flee to AB95.
Goblin2: move to AED73, attack Ithiken 22 [No critical], dmg 5.
Hob 19: Dead.
Hob 20: Attack Korbryn 17.
Hob 21: move to AC75, flank attack Ithiken, 6.
Dire Ape:  captured in a force sphere.
Krebbich – out of sight.
Hob 13: charge Korbryn 20.
Hob 14: charge Miltiades 11.
Hob 15: charge Thandis 20, dmg 5.
Hob 16: double move to AE65
Hob 17: double move to AC66
Hob 18: double move to Z67


Active spells & Effects: 
Ithiken – shield, mage armor.
Lenuran - Inspire Courage 2 rounds.
Force sphere – 10 min.

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn growls over his rare miss, and decides to take it out on his foe. "Ye've met yer doom taday," he spits, slashing his heavy blade down on the nearest hobgoblin.


*AC: 21, Hit Points: 42/52

Attack +13 vrs Hob "20", damage 2d6+10
Cleave vrs Hob "13"

(+13 includes Korbryn's racial bonus to his attacks vrs Goblins, and also Lenuran's inspire courage.)*


----------



## stonegod

Wounded again, the Kid yells in frustration. The Kid dances around the latest hob, and stabs at it awkwardly, cursing.

OOC: 25/38 hp.  AC 20. Tumble: 1d20 11=31Dragon dagger + skirmish (1d20 7=9, 1d6 4 2d6=21)


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Is Lenuran able to act this round?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> OOC: Is Lenuran able to act this round?



yes


----------



## DEFCON 1

Ithiken takes a step back, (5' step to AE75) pulls out his wand and fires a pair of magic missiles at the hobgoblin that's been attacking him. (2d4+2 damage)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Just pinging the page from Corsica. S@S and Voadam can post while I there.


----------



## Rhun

*Voadam/S@squ@tch?*


----------



## s@squ@tch

Lenuran shakes off the effects of the fear -- something he has not felt in some time.

Gathering himself, he turns around and runs at top possible speed back towards the fray, all the while saying,"The amount of melanin on my posterior dermis are not of your concern!"

OOC: Run back towards Ithiken


----------



## stonegod

Voadam's on vacation until the 30th.


----------



## Voadam

*Miltiades inquisitor of Rao*

Miltiades focuses on keeping the Kid alive in this press of combat and reaches out with his wand to heal the deadly young scout without risking losing his spell to a trio of hobgoblin strikes.

1d8+1 curing to the Kid with the cure light wounds wand.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Round 10 – could be end of battle unless you pursuit.*

Ithiken takes a step back, pulls out his wand and fires a pair of magic missiles at the hobgoblin that's been attacking him. The hobgoblins snarls in anger.

Korbryn growls over his rare miss, and decides to take it out on his foe. "Ye've met yer doom taday," he spits, slashing his heavy blade down on the nearest hobgoblin. The two scream in agony as the dwarf's blade cuts their guts out, they fall dead instantly, piled on their friends.

Miltiades focuses on keeping the Kid alive in this press of combat and reaches out with his wand to heal the deadly young scout without risking losing his spell to a trio of hobgoblin strikes. The wounds of the kid stitch. 

Wounded again, the Kid yells in frustration. The Kid dances around the latest hob, and stabs at it awkwardly, cursing.

Lenuran shakes off the effects of the fear -- something he has not felt in some time. Gathering himself, he turns around and runs at top possible speed back towards the fray, all the while saying, "The amount of melanin on my posterior dermis are not of your concern!".

The new hobgoblins that emerged see the pile of bodies and their fallen chief, realizing the horror, they decide to flee and save their skin. Some of them pass several feet from Lenuarn, not paying attention to the little figure, they just want to escape. But others are not so lucky, they feel the wrath of the kid and Korbryn's blade.

[sblock=Actions]
Ithiken –  5' step to AE75, Magic missile at Hob21, dmg 7.
Korbryn –  Attack Hob20, 32, dmg 16, Cleave Hob13 20, dmg 18. AoO Hob 14 30, dmg 20.
Miltiades –  5ft. to AE69, cure light wounds Thandis, cure 9.
Thandis –  Tumble 31, attack hob 15, 9. AoO Hob 15 19, dmg 10.
Lenuran –  Run back to AB83.
Goblin2:  Flee to AG90.
Hob 19: Dead.
Hob 20: Dead.
Hob 21: Flee to AB92.
Dire Ape:  captured in a force sphere.
Krebbich – out of sight.
Hob 13: Dead.
Hob 14: Dead.
Hob 15: Dead.
Hob 16: Flee to AD82
Hob 17: Flee to Z83
Hob 18: Flee to Y85

Active spells & Effects: 
Ithiken – shield, mage armor.
Lenuran - Inspire Courage 1 rounds.
Force sphere – 10 min.

[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod

OOC: Did they flee into or away from the Temple?


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn marches boldly forward, his heavy boots stomping dead and dying goblins beneath him. He stops at the doors into the Temple, his greatsword ready, and peers into the dimness beyond, looking for any other threats.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Ithiken moves towards the temple's steps, keeping an eye on the huge ape still enclosed within the force bubble.  He glances around nervously at the others in the group, then motions to the beast.  "Um... what do we want to do about this thing?  The uh... the bubble will remain up for several more minutes.  Do we want to wait until it drops then put the creature out of its misery, or just continue on inside and let the ape go free when it comes down?"

He moves over and looks intently at the animal, but then jumps back when the ape tries to leap at him from within the sphere. "I uh... I... I don't really fancy killing a defenseless ape... but at the same time, I dunno how likely it is that it'll come chasing after us if we enter the temple and leave it alone."


----------



## Rhun

"I'll put the beast down, lad," says Korbryn quietly, eyes still searching the Temple's interior. "No tellin' what may'em the thing might cause if'n we let 'im go."


----------



## Voadam

Miltiades cures himself and Korbryn. "*Was there a spellcaster who pulled back into the fortress or did we dispatch or drive away all who came out?"*


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn nods grimly. "Aye, 'e fled. But me nose can sniff out a goblin in the dark, sure as me blade be killin' 'em."


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Lenuran*

"One thing is a definite -- this will be its own chapter in my journal."

The little man surveys the scene -- giant ape caught in a force bubble, handfuls of hobgoblins lying in various stages of death all around the temple stairs -- this was epic in nature -- the stuff saga's were made of.

He still felt badly about his inability to overcome the fear planted inside his head by the hob-witch, but his jovial spirit sent most of those feelings out of his mind.

"I don't think the others will be coming back, now that their chief lays in two pieces, thanks to Master Kobryn."


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn casts an eye over the pile of bodies and smiles grimly. "Ah, but bits an' pieces be the best state fer hobs an' gobs."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

The last of the hobgoblins flee from the compound grounds and they soon scatter to the four winds. Encaged in a force sphere the mighty ape continues to pound on the invisible cage to no avail.
Looking into the temple itself gives you the creep. The floor of this area is made of reddish-brown stone squares. Dim light filters through the stained-glass windows, casting revolting colors upon the floor. The walls are plastered and painted with scenes befitting the nature of this despicable place – torture, murder, enslavement, robbery, and far more unspeakable acts. The creed of the worshipers is evident from this depiction: Evil is supreme.
Ahead, the floor stones are green, and the nave of the temple is filled with pillars of a pinkish material, shot through with worm-colored veins. Their arches lead to an unremarkable pair of lesser side aisles. The columns supporting the archways, as well as the archways themselves, are worked in relief scenes of vile activities conducted mostly by human men and women.

There is no sign of the hobgoblin witch, not even a smell, but the smell of spilled ale can be filled, there are fallen mugs on the floor beside the door, probably belonged to the dead guards.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn moves further into the structure, shrugging off the creepiness of the evil place. The dimness didn't bother him, and he uses his dwarven sight to peer into the corners and recesses of the place. _Anrak_ sits comfortably in the doughty warriors hands as he looks for signs of danger.


----------



## stonegod

We're going have to do something w/ that ape thing. Maybe just luck it up somwhere?


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Lenuran*

The gnome keeps an eye on the ape in the bubble as they head through the doors of the old temple.

"Aye, we definitely can't just leave that thing behind us.  We may have to put him down once the bubble bursts -- for I can't imagine he received good treatment from the hobgoblins."


----------



## Voadam

"*Just a moment, Kid would you help me see if the dead leader bears anything of import? I'm particularly interested in whether he bears any writings or holy symbols upon him."*

Miltiades will search the dead leader before heading in.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

The dead Hobgoblin leader wears a nice polished chainmail, thought now it is smeared with his blood. A unique weapon lies next to him, a two-bladed sword. and in a sided pouch you find a vile containing alchemist fire.

Walking between the large pillars, Korbryn can almost hear the echoes of a past battle cries from the past, it seems like the sound waves never left the compound. In front of him, far away, he spots a giant altar.


----------



## stonegod

The Kid helps the priest search then follows behind the dwarf. We really gotta do something 'bout that ape...


----------



## DEFCON 1

The Kid said:
			
		

> We really gotta do something 'bout that ape...



Ithiken shrugs, then looks skyward as if to tell time using the sun.  "Well we probably have another seven or eight minutes until the protective sphere comes down, so we can either wait, or say to heck with it and keep on going into the temple."

He looks up into the temple itself and sees Korbryn beginning to search around inside.  "I think I'm in the heck with it camp.  Hey Korbryn!  Wait up!"  He hurries after the dwarf.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn continues on, his heavy footfalls clearly evident as he approaches the great altar.


----------



## Voadam

Miltiades pockets the alchemist's fire and joins after the others, giving the ape a wary look over his shoulder once before continuing inside with the group.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Lenuran*

"Maybe if we get far enough into the temple itself, the ape will find better avenues to ply his trade and leave us alone." Lenuran said out loud, sounding as if he was trying to convince himself that it could happen.

"But then again, say he was close to the chief or another of the damned hobbiesa and has a taste of revenge in mind....."  He shudders slightly before continuing after the dwarf, while taking a look at any artwork or idols/statues for any clue or insight.


----------



## Rhun

"Don' be worrying yerselves," growls Korbryn. "I'll cut the beast up, and we'll be 'avin' smoked ape fer dinner."


----------



## s@squ@tch

Lenuran's face takes on a horrified look as he contemplates the dwarves' words.

"I certainly hope that does NOT come to pass."


----------



## Voadam

Miltiades presses in with the others. Not that familiar with hobgoblins or trained attack apes he focuses on investigating the complex while they have time before the beast is released from Ithiken's magical prison.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

You leave the ape to be, and venture deep into the ruined temple. Above the arches, crows are croaking and eyeing you suspiciously. The pillars in the center are white marble, veined with ugly red. The altar block of pinkish white marble is roughly oval, a bit over 7 feet long by 5 feet wide. Its top has a hollowed-out portion resembling a humanoid form, with legs apart and arms away from the body. This depression is stained a darker color than the rest. Just north of the altar is a circular marble lined pit – a well of sorts – 20 feet in diameter. Shards of broken crystal vessels and piles of feces and trash lie scattered about its bottom.
To the left and right "hands" of the temple equipment can be seen, looks like sleeping place of some sort.

OOC: XP updated in the RG, Lenuran is level 5! 
please level him up and throw a notification post in the OOC thread when you are done.


----------



## Voadam

Miltiades considers the altar, leans his spear down and pulls a text from his backpack, seeing if he can identify the specifics of the worship here.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Voadam said:


> Miltiades considers the altar, leans his spear down and pulls a text from his backpack, seeing if he can identify the specifics of the worship here.




If there were any marks on the altar, they are gone and forgotten. The altar is bare of any inscriptions. Could be sacrificing you guess or maybe just a ceremony one


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Lenuran*

The gnome looks over the state of the temple.  He was slightly revulsed by the trash and refuse covering every inch of the floor.

"The power of this temple is truly at an end -- in its hay-day, this temple threatened the entire Flanaess, but now, it was the lair of a simple tribe of hobgoblins....  If any of the ancient power still stirred, it definitely would have prevented these hobgoblins from making it their living quarters."

"I had read of, and seen drawings of the spectacular visages of evil that dominated this place, but I do not see any of them now."

He walks around, closeby the others, inspecting the debris and lair for any tidbits of interest.

OOC: Bardic knowledge check (+9 now) for any info regarding anything he sees near the altar and/or walls/reliefs/carvings/etc


----------



## DEFCON 1

Ithiken walks around the temple proper, looking at anything and everything he can see.  "Wow.  Just wow."

He starts walking forward towards the back of the temple to take a look over the staircase heading down.


----------



## Voadam

Miltiades snaps his book shut and shakes his head. "*The inscriptions are too far gone to be identified*." He joins Ithiken in heading over to the stairs.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

You wonder around the empty ruined temple.

Lenuran takes the right wing of the temple. Over here the supporting pillars are sandstone, resting on a red slate floor. A stump of a granite monolith is all that remains of whatever sort of altar might have stood here. Dozens of beds composed of cloth scraps, hay, and leaves fill this area. Many are covered with tattered blankets. Scattered among the beds are cooking pots, small barrels, bags, tools, weapons, and other gear, most of them are useless to you. In the middle of the front wall you see a door.

Thandis and Ithikan takes the opposite wing, over there they see thick stone columns of deep green, with blood-red striations. The paving blocks are mossy green, and in the center of the wing is a circular dais about 20'' in diameter. On and around the dais are piled barrels, crates and bags, as well as sundry other items: large coils of rope, bolts of cloth, pots, large slabs of meat, tools, and more.
The dais is tow-tiered; each rises about 19 inches, the inner being 14 feet in diameter, forming a 3 foot wide step along the rim of the lower tier. The lower disc is greenish black, the upper slightly greener. The center of the altar is a depression about 8 feet across, filled with scum covered liquid. In the middle of the front wall you see a door.

Miltiades goes to the grand staircase, those are flight of steps 20 feet wide, each step beoad and tall, delves down to the north. The stone is a dull gray, but flecks of color – black, blue, green, red and white – dot its surface.
To the north of the staircase is a stone railing, with supports of alternating brown, green, and white stone. The upper portion is cinnabar. The floor beyond the railing is paved with 3-foot squares of highly polished red granite. Square columns of some type of yellow stone are carved with painted reliefs showing scenes of fire and suffering with demonic creatures looking on. The stairs lead to the darkness.


----------



## stonegod

The Kid whistles at the Temple's side. Seems the hobs are dead. Are we done here? I think places been picked over enough.

OOC: Were we supposed to do much else 'ere? Don't recall.


----------



## Rhun

"Stairs," calls Korbryn, pointing into the darkness with his greatsword.


*I think our mission was just to end the hobgoblin threat, wasn't it?*


----------



## Voadam

*Miltiades*

"*This place was once the home to the cult and the source of great supernatural evil locked away and served by evil men and armies of humanoids. We do not know if the hobgoblins were mere bandits or related to the recent stirrings of the cultists. We should investigate further inside*."


----------



## DEFCON 1

Ithiken glances over at Miltiades as he finishes what he has to say.  "Say what?" the elf replies.  "Go further?  But... but... like Korbryn said... we... we just..."

He peers over towards the stairs heading down, his curiousity overcoming his sense of reason.  "Do you think we'll get paid if we go down there?  It'd certainly be nice."


----------



## Voadam

DEFCON 1 said:


> He peers over towards the stairs heading down, his curiousity overcoming his sense of reason.  "Do you think we'll get paid if we go down there?  It'd certainly be nice."




Miltiades smiles but gently shakes his head "*No. But we must anyway. Remember our true reasons for being here*." He puts away his book and takes up his spear before heading in.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Voadam said:


> Miltiades smiles but gently shakes his head "*No. But we must anyway. Remember our true reasons for being here*." He puts away his book and takes up his spear before heading in.




"I hate to remind everyone, but the true reason to be here is to provide ample fodder for my notebook and upcoming epic tale of adventure."


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn nods to the others and starts down the stairs, relying on his dwarven vision to detect any dangers that might threaten.


----------



## DEFCON 1

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> "I hate to remind everyone, but the true reason to be here is to provide ample fodder for my notebook and upcoming epic tale of adventure."



Ithiken smiles at the gnome.  "Ample fodder?  Sounds like a dessert.  _'Yes, I'll have a large slice of your ample fodder please.  Whip cream on top.'_  Know what I mean?"

He grins and looks around, hoping against hope the others don't just roll their eyes at hime again.


----------



## Rhun

"Just be 'memberin' t' spell me name right," comes the low grumble from Korbryn up ahead in the dark. "Or ye shall dishonor me n' me clan. I'd be forced t' find ye n' kill ye." The serious tone of the dwarf's voice leaves you wondering if he is speaking the truth, or merely having a bit of fun.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Leaving the other opened door in the wings untouched, the party decides to seek out what evil lurks in the bottom of the stairs. The stairs descend 30 feet into the darkness to a pair of smashed and fallen bronze door. Obviously they were battered down in the past. Like those in the entrance, they are covered in mostly faded and unrecognizable markings, with bits of broken iron chain lying all around them.
The area 10 feet behind the door is collapsed except for a small space, 5 feet wide. The floor is bare, brown earth covered in feces and food scarps. Looks like a lair of some sort.


----------



## stonegod

The Kid carefully looks inside.

OOC: Is there a pit? Not sure I understand the collapsed part.


----------



## Rhun

*OOC: I read it that there is a 5' wide passage leading back through the debris.*


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Lenuran*

"HA HA!!" laughs the gnome at the elven sorcerer.

"Ample fodder indeed! Perhaps it would be a fine Baklunish pastry served with some gnomish honey -- come to think of that, let me write THAT down so that I remember to try it out next time I have a spare moment."

As the dwarf glowers and grumbles, the gnome begins to roll his eyes.  

"Master dwarf -- as rough and craggy you appear on the outside, underneath, you would probably be full of some 'ample fodder'."

When they get to the bottom of the stairs and see the narrow passageway in the debris,"Should we see how far this rabbit hole goes?"


----------



## Rhun

"I suppose I'll be yer rabbit," grumbles Korbryn as he starts forward into the small passage.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Ithiken grins as the dwarf advances.  "Well then... hop to it, rabbit!"

When Korbryn spins around and glares at him, sending daggers at the elf with his eyes... Ithiken jocularity immediately ends, his smile drops, and he gulps once.

"Uh... I mean... thanks for going first... Master Dwarf... Korbryn... Dwarven... Mister Korbr... uh... Sir."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

You crawl in the feces and filth in the tunnel. In the end you spot a movement. Someone screams with fear and raise his hand. It is the hobgoblin mage, he hide among the fallen rubble, but when he notice you saw her, he falls to the ground with bare hands and beg for his life.
Please let me live, I will tell you everything. I know where Rarkus keeps his treasure


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn growls low and grabs the hobgoblin mage by the throat, dragging him back out of the tunnel. "One word o' what sounds like a spell, and I'll be crushin' yer throat ye foul lil' rat!"

Pulling him out, the dwarven warrior throws the goblinoid down before his companions. "Now speak, ye dirty blighter!"


----------



## Voadam

*Inquisitor Miltiades*

"*Start with the reason your band came here and what you've been up to*." the baklunish priest says calmly but implacably.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Lenuran*

"That hobgoblin smells like shiat."  Lenuran says with a giggle.

To the others,"Let me talk to the wizard -- as you know, I can be at times quite persuasive, unless the person I'm talking to is a dire badger -- and really, WHO can get a badger to REALLY open up?"

He waves the others away to the side and approaches the smelly hobgoblin wizard.

"Now, let us just sit down and have a little chat, shall we?"  he says as he smiles warmly.

OOC: Diplomacy +15, Sense Motive +10 (to tell whether he is lying) to glean as much information he has about why the tribe is here, what are they doing, what brought them to this place, who they have seen coming and going around the temple grounds, how much of the place they have explored, who is the ape (and who he obeys), and where the treasure is to be found.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Ithiken listens to the questions being hurled to the hobgoblin, and he leans over to whisper to The Kid.  "Shouldn't the first and only command be 'take us to the treasure'?  What else could there possibly be that is more important, eh?"


----------



## Voadam

Miltiades takes a bit of a step back. As an inquisitor he is good at puzzling out the big picture from data recovered, knowing what questions still remain that need answering, and investigating in a logical and methodical manner. He is not that skilled, however, at being the friendly questioner and lets the gnome take on that role.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Questioning the hob mage*



Voadam said:


> "*Start with the reason your band came here and what you've been up to*." the baklunish priest says calmly but implacably.




Before Lenuran comes to speak, the Hobgoblin mage grins viciously and answer
"This place is home, no human, elf or gnome come to this place, everyone fear this place, so we call this lovely, inspires place home"



s@squ@tch said:


> He waves the others away to the side and approaches the smelly hobgoblin wizard.
> "Now, let us just sit down and have a little chat, shall we?"  he says as he smiles warmly.





"There are enemies nearby, outcast from my tribe, they are my kin and deserves to die. You can take the puny slaves from the quarters up below, they are of no use and wounded. (Probably up in the main temple, you haven't seen them) 
There are more being that travel those hills around the temple, our scouts saw two humans and a bugbear, quite a peculiar party, but they vanished from sight when they approached them.
A cursed wicked female human, dressed in leaves and wears a twiggy crown travels around the surrounding forest, she killed two of our best man because they chopped down a tree and hunted game for fun. I suggest you kill her on sight, she is dangerous.
Free me, and I'll show you where they all are and where Rarkus keeps his hidden treasure"

[sblock=Lenuran's sense motive]
It seems that he speaks the truth. He is intimidated by Korbryn and wishes to escape.
Somehow you find it hard to believe that the lady of the forest is evil and you think he is exaggerating
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn growls low as he hears the hobgoblin's words. "I say we be killin' 'im an' droppin' 'im in a stewpot." The dwarf rubs his stomach as if hungry. "A nice bowl o' goblin broth sounds mighty tasty."


----------



## stonegod

The Kid looks ill at the dwarf's comment. Ugh. Not for me. He looks at the hob a moment. Anything else crawling around here, or has it been finally abandoned?


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Lenuran of Lortmills*

The gnome listens actively as the hobgoblin relays what information he knows.

But he isn't quite satisfied that he has told him everything and answered all of his questions.

Switching from common to goblin, Lenuran begins to speak once more.

[sblock=goblin]
"My friend over there with the axe seems to want to put you into a stew pot."
"Now, we wouldn't want that, would we?"  He shakes his head slightly.

"Lets just go over a few more things, to hopefully assuage the dwarf's thirst for knowledge, shall we?"

"First, who is the ape upstairs, and who does he call master?"

"Second, why are there outcasts from your tribe -- what did they do, and where do they live?  Do they still harbor ill will towards you and yours?"

"Third, what type of slaves do you have?  Are they humanoids?  What type of work do you have them doing?"

"Fourth, these people who travel with a bugbear -- how often do you see them -- or if only seen once, where were they headed?"

"Fifth, I'm sure you would gladly tell us of the location of this foul nature woman."

"And lastly, we would love to see the treasure room of your great chief -- if anything, perhaps it will keep you out of the stew pot, and we really don't want that, do we?"

[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

[sblock=goblin]
Da.. G..me [/sblock]
The Hobgoblin curses quietly and continues to "sing"
[sblock=goblin]
The ape belongs to one of the dead sergeants, now that his master is dead, the ape is free to terrorize the area with no master to listen to.
As for the outcasts, they are fortified in the ruined tower. Their leader tried to take on mighty Rarkus and failed so he fled with his troops. They should be taught a lesson.
The slaves are chained up in the temple, two pathetic humans ... he he he, you need someone to polish the tribe's weapons and clean the feces. [/sblock]
The Hobgoblin spits on the ground with boo towards you but one look at the dwarf he continues.
[sblock=goblin]
I don't know about the bugbear and the tree lady. You better ask the scouts yourselves, they are lying dead on the stairs of the temple. [/sblock]
The Hobgoblin grins and laughs to himself
[sblock=goblin]Or you can just burn a tree and wait for her to hunt you.[/sblock]

Switching to the human tongue he says
I will tell you where the treasure is, but you have to hold your bargain little gnome


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn simply stands, unmoving, and looming in the background with his greatsword in hand. The dwarf growls low in his throat, wondering just what kind of deal the gnome was making with this dirty goblin trickster.


----------



## Voadam

Miltiades waits patiently for Lenuran's explanation.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

The gang and the hobgoblin sit quietly. Waiting for Lenuran to explain what the hob just said. The hob begins to whistle an inconvenient tone. Everybody waits for someone to break the tensioned silence.


----------



## DEFCON 1

[quite=Hobgobilin] "I will tell you where the treasure is, but you have to hold your bargain little gnome." [/quote]
Ithiken jumps up and waves off the gnome, then addresses the hobgoblin.  "Yes, yes, yes... I'm sure that's all fine.  Nevermind that now.  Take us to the treasure, eh?  There's no time to waste!  Let's go, people!  Let's go!"


----------



## stonegod

The Kid keeps his dagger's bared, eyeing the hob as it leads them to its "treasure".


----------



## Voadam

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> The hob begins to whistle an inconvenient tone.




Miltiades considers whether this is a call for the ape and cuts off the hobgoblin "*None of that*."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Lenuran is graved with thought, not paying attention to his companions. The input from the hobgoblin was too much for the little gnome so he now processes it and tries to stitch it to one of his stories and legends. Even a song to hail the party's heroic battle against the Hobgoblins.
Seeing the dagger, the Hobgoblin nods and takes the lead to the treasure room,  Lenuran trail behind, thinking.

You take a walk up the stairs and to the far part of the temple, you can see a throne on a rounded stage and a high altar in front of it, but the Hobgoblin takes you past a heavy wooden door. This is a large room, filled with numerous couches, tables, and padded chairs, although most of the furniture has seen better days. In the middle of the room, two couches have been pushed together to make a sort of grand bed. Beyond the bed is a pile of bags, boxes, and other items. The witchdoctor nods toward the items.
[sblock=goblin]
Can you spare some treasure for me, do not send me with bare hands to the cruel world. [/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1

"Hey!" Ithiken says... pointing at the hobgoblin.  "Enough with the funny language.  You talk to us in Common, okay?  Now what did you just say?"

Assuming the hobgoblin repeats what he just spoke so everyone can understand him... Ithiken shakes his head.

"First things first.  You go over there and start opening the bags and boxes and dumping its contents this way.  For all we know there's a pile or rats or snake, or something buried under there.  You won't catch us unawares that easily."


----------



## stonegod

The Kid saddles up behind the hob and nods at the elf's words, his daggers shining with deadly promise.


----------



## Voadam

*Miltiades, considering factors still in play here*

"*Furthermore, tell us of the ape. Were you able to command it or did it only take commands from its trained handler?"*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

The hobgoblin mutters to him self as he goes to the pile of bags. he looks inside and throw them to you. They consists shiny coins, with the profile of Furyondy king and Verbobonc's leader stamped on them. (845 copper, 698 silver, and 572 gold coins).
There is a bronze statue of a mounted elf warrior, clearly the product from Celene, it looks valuable but very heavy to carry. You gather a small iron box containing ten blood-stones (50 gold each) and a bolt of cloth with gold embroidery (100 gold).
A suit of full plate armor rests on a ruined sofa.
A large box wrapped in an iron chain and padlock lies next to the bed. Looking on the lock, the Hobgoblin turns to you and shrugs.
*"Rarkus always carried the key"* (human tongue)

*"I don't know". *The Hobgoblin evades Miltiades question


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn moves to inspect the quality of the full plate armor, all the while keeping a grim eye turned to the hobgoblin, his blade ready in his hands.


----------



## DEFCON 1

As the cowardly hobgoblin begins tossing the treasure towards them, Ithiken smiles to himself.  However, when Miltiades asks his question of the ape, the elf boy can't help but butt in.  "Well we've been down here long enough that my bubble should have popped by now.  Which means the ape has quite probably run off, now that it's free.  So it might not even matter anymore."

His eyes go back to hungrily look at the treasre being spilled.


----------



## stonegod

Keeping the hob in view, the Kid settles down to the box. He carefully searches it for insidious traps, then attempts to open it.

OOC: Take 20 on search, +11 disable device.


----------



## Rhun

"Be keepin' yer eyes on t' sneak, dere. I'll be dealin' wit' t' ape." With that, Korbryn nods and moves back toward the entry to the once grand edifice of evil, his greatsword held lightly in his hand.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Lenuran suddenly cries out,"*Troubadoor!"*

He then looks around and notices everyone staring at him.

He shrugs meekly and says,"Sorry, got lost in thought for a bit...."

Chuckling slightly, he relays all of the information told to him by the hobgoblin to the rest of the group, catching them up to speed and hopefully filling in the missing pieces.

Goblin Info

Turning sharply towards the hobgoblin, he says in the goblin tongue,"You will be blessed to get out of here with your life, so I wouldn't get too greedy."

Towards the others, he says in common,"Well, the ape's master is dead, so it will be on its own, so we may want to give it a chance to run away into the wood before we head back there.  And there is another group of outcast hobgoblins in the tower around back..."

He clucks a bit as he notices a pronounced lack of pearls mixed in with the gem stones.


----------



## Voadam

*Inquisitor Miltiades*

Miltiades gathers what he can for his magical backpack, starting with the gems. Once the carryable loot is secured he says "*Lead us to the humans.*"


----------



## DEFCON 1

Ithiken nods in response to Miltiades command.  "Yeah!  What he said!"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

stonegod said:


> Keeping the hob in view, the Kid settles down to the box. He carefully searches it for insidious traps, then attempts to open it.
> 
> OOC: Take 20 on search, +11 disable device.




The large box seem to be locked and not trapped.

openlock is needed


----------



## stonegod

The Kid tries a few times to open it.

OOC: Try 1: 15, Try 2: 12, Try 3: 25


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

stonegod said:


> The Kid tries a few times to open it.
> 
> OOC: Try 1: 15, Try 2: 12, Try 3: 25




On the third try Thandis opens the box, which holds a golden flagon with obsidian inlays, a silver platter, six smokesticks wrapped in cloth, a flask of holy water, and a painting of a green dragon.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn waits patiently for Ithiken's sphere of force to dissolve so that he can put down the ape and ensure it will endanger no further innocents.


----------



## Voadam

"*Good work Kid*." Miltiades gathers up the spoils then turns to the Hobgoblin. "*Lead the way*."


----------



## Voadam

double post


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

The ape in nowhere to be seen.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn shakes his head. "Damn, dirty apes," he says quietly, and then moves to rejoin his companions and help them gather the loot.


----------



## Voadam

*Inquisitor Miltiades*

"*The two human slaves within, tell me of them*." the inquisitor says to the hobgoblin as Korbryn returns with his menacing axe.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Voadam said:


> "*The two human slaves within, tell me of them.*



"Well let's at least keep moving while he does.  No reason to waste time just hanging around." Ithiken says, hitching up his pack and making good to continue searching the temple.


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:


> "*Korbryn returns with his menacing axe.*



*

OOC: Greatsword actually. *


----------



## stonegod

The Kid whistles a bit, then takes the smokesticks, hands the priest that holy water, and puts the rest in the box and hands it to Korbryn for safe keeping.

Yeah, let's check the slaves.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Slaves*

This place reeks of filth and excrement. The rear portion of the room is partially collapsed, a staircase leading down below the temple now filled with rubble. There are two human in here, they are lying on a dirty pallets. One of them dressed like a common villager, he raises his head with fear and smiles.
*"Are you here to save us?"*
The other one lies motionless, he peeks from under his hood, he wears torn and tattered ochre robes!. He says nothing.

A chest is lying in the far corner, beside one of the boulders. A heavy chain and rusted lock is around it. There is a chair beside it, a small table and mug of ale. Looks like an improvised guarding position.


----------



## stonegod

OOC: No other exits beside where we came in then (other than through rubble...)

The Kid narrows his eyes and nods knowingly at the man in the ochre robes. Meanwhile, he makes his way to the chest.

OOC: Take 20 on search for traps (29), Disable Device (if needed); Open lock (1d20 11=28, 1d20 11=22)


----------



## Voadam

*Inquisitor Miltiades*

Seeing the ochre robed figure Miltiades turns to the one who is up and active "*We have defeated the hobgoblins. Tell me where you are from, were you two captured together or separately?*"

Miltiades is interested in hearing the peasant's story first.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

stonegod said:


> The Kid narrows his eyes and nods knowingly at the man in the ochre robes. Meanwhile, he makes his way to the chest.




Thandis opens the chest easily, the lock is rusted and of no use anymore. The chain however, looks quite handy. Inside the chest several items are scattered, looks like the loot from the poor slaves.
You retrieve a hunting knife, a pouch with mushrooms, leather belt and a broken walking stick. Inside a sack you find a carved dagger, empty flask, map case, and a bedroll. Inside the map case you find 3 scrolls. Two are written in the human tongue, but they look like prays, the third scroll is in fact a map of the area.
The map shows Hommlet, Nulb, the temple ruins and a crude line that leads to the ruined tower. An arrow pointing to the west labeled "Temple of the All-Consumption". It is located beside a small village called Hagthar.
A safe route to the place is via Verbobonce and along the Ironwood. A more dangerous route passes through the Kron hills, where the gnomish settlement of Kron lies.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Voadam said:


> Seeing the ochre robed figure Miltiades turns to the one who is up and active "*We have defeated the hobgoblins. Tell me where you are from, were you two captured together or separately?*"
> 
> Miltiades is interested in hearing the peasant's story first.




*I don't know her.*
The peasant says and tries to avoid the robed man look.
*My name is Birgest Huckle and I hail from the peaceful community of Twilight falls in the Gnarly. I'm no warrior and I carry no weapon, I'm a simple farmer.*
The robed man raise his look and you find out that it is a woman. 
I'm Undra and I came from Verbobonc. I'm nothing but a simple traveler, wishing to be freed.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Ithiken looks at the two lying there amongst the filth, and the elf cannot keep the distaste out of his mouth.  He steps carefully around the cell, trying not to get anything on his violet robe.  He then looks down at the man and furrows his brow.  "Any particular reason you feel the need to tell us you don't have a weapon?  You've been imprisoned... that should tell us all we need to know right there about whether you are armed or not.  Or is it the fact that this capture is just a facade, and you want us to just *think* you are nothing but a simple farmer who is not a warrior at all... when in actuality you are just setting us up to stick a knife in our backs?"

He looks at the other fellows with pursed lips.  "Is it just me, or is this like going into a tavern and seeing a sign that says 'We do not serve poisoned drinks'... something so obvious that we never would have considered it until they brought it up, but now makes us actually wonder why they feel the need to mention it?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

The man is shocked. He falls on his knees and cries.
*No, you can't leave me here, I'm a simple farmer, please I beg thy ... please.*
The robed woman light up.
He is a liar, I can assure it, I heard him plans with the Hobgoblins how to capture more humans, he serve them, kill him and let me be.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn growls low in his throat, and moves his blade so that the keen edge of the greatsword gleams in the light. "Neither o' ya mean a thing t' meh," rumbles the dwarf. "So ye'll tell the truth now, or I'll be spillin' yer blood just like I did t' the goblins."


*Intimidate attempt; hopefully you'll be a a nice DM and let me use my STR bonus instead of CHA...after all, Korbryn is a heavily armed, heavily armed, doughty dwarven warrior.*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Slaves*

*By Istus's fate ...*
The shackled Oeridian farmer backs to the far wall. His eyes open wide with terror at the dwarf's sword. 
*Please ... I have a son, I have a wife ...*

Shut up, take it like a man you traitorous goat.
The woman calls.
I know what you did and what you planned. 
She turns to you with open arms, Her handcuffs rattle.
Free me, and I'll tell the judges of Dyvers and Verbobonc about this man.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Ithiken eyes the woman suspiciously, as even her story doesn't exactly bear weight.  "Now why would this guy be held locked up down here if he was working with the hobgoblins?"  Before the robed woman can answer, he holds his hand up to her to keep her quiet for another minute.  "And before you tell me he was down here as a plant so he could keep his eyes and ears open on the rest of you... that wouldn't explain why he would talk with them within earshot of you, so you could hear what they said."

The elf shakes his head and crosses his arms... as both of the prisoner's stories are pretty flimsy.  "If this guy..." he motions to the farmer "...was smart enough to plan out hiding down here undercover to hear what you people were talking about... he wouldn't be stupid enough to talk with the hobs he was working with so you could hear them.  Nice try lady.  But your story doesn't float."

Ithiken snorts derisively and smirks at the two of them.  "I think you both better give us a few more details of your incarceration.  Where you were when you were grabbed, how long you've been here, why you're wearing those... colorful... robes..." he pointedly directs the last question to the woman.  (Sense Motive on both prisoner's responses)


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn narrows his eyes. "Give me an 'our with them, an axe, an a 'ammer, and I'll be 'avin' the truth from them."


----------



## Voadam

"*There will be no need for that good dwarf. *" The inquisitor turns to the two captives." *I am a scholar priest, trained by the church of Rao with divinations to pierce the truth of the matter. Peace be upon you both, do not resist the magic I call forth and answer our queries truthfully. The magic will not harm you.*"

The church inquisitor spontaneously casts _detect thoughts_, if they choose to resist the magic and are succesfull in doing so he will know.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn moves away from the captives, grumbling under his breath about how unfair the world is, and how he never gets to smash toes and chop off fingers to get answers.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

The farmer is somewhat relaxed with Korbryn away, but he is still in shock. 
*I don't know anything.*
He replies to Ithiken, falls down on his knees and begin to weep.

Coward! They planted him here to excavate information from me. When we heard menace was out and the goblin flew from here with weapons, he ventured inside and shackled himself to act as a prisoner.
The robed figure springs forward to the farmer but the shackles puts her in place

They are both traitors. Kill'em.
The Hobgoblin says

[sblock=Ithiken's sense motive]
The farmer seems to be honest, you sense the woman trying to save her own skin by manipulation.
The Hobgoblin is not trustworthy, seems like he enjoys the show.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Miltiades's Detect thoughts]
Man – 10 Int ; Woman – 13 Int
Man's thoughts – _"How am I going to convince them? Please, oh ...god. Clara, Samuel ..."_
Woman – _"Where did they come from? Strike them oh dark one, strike down and steal their souls! I must get out of here."_

You point your spell to the Hobgoblin witch but he overcome it.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

From his position, Korbryn stands vigilant, the point of _Anrak_ resting on the floor, and his hands resting across the great weapon's crossguard. "What is bein' the verdict, Inquisitor?" the dwarf asks in his coarse, gravelly voice. "Can I be choppin' some evil ones?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

ooc: sadly, i will not be able to continue the game during my staying in Brazil. I'll be back to full posting after the 16.10.


----------



## stonegod

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> ooc: sadly, i will not be able to continue the game during my staying in Brazil. I'll be back to full posting after the 16.10.



OOC: Have fun (I hope its a fun trip) time.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Then that gives me time to catch up for what Lenuran would be doing in this very social and talky situation!!!


----------



## DEFCON 1

Korbryn said:
			
		

> "What is bein' the verdict, Inquisitor?  Can I be choppin' some evil ones?"



Ithiken looks back and forth between the farmer and the woman, and then moves up to Miltiades and Korbryn.  He says quietly so the two prisoners cannot hear "The woman is full of lies... that farmer isn't nearly smart enough to fake his hysteria.  I think the man is telling the truth.  The woman on the other hand, you can see her wheels spinning as she keeps trying to spin her tales."

He snorts in derision and smirks at his two compatriots.  "If you haven't mastered the art of lying, you really shouldn't try.  And I certainly don't believe this woman has.  Especially considering we've seen those ochre robes before... and they were not on anyone nice and good."


----------



## Rhun

At Ithiken's words, Korbryn approaches the woman and raises his blade, laying its point to rest between her breasts. The dwarf's voice is low as he speaks, threatening. "Now ye'll be givin' us the truth t' who ye be, or know that me blade will be piercin' yer dark 'eart!"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

[sblock=Korbryn Intimidate]
Success.
[/sblock]

The woman’s eyes widen with terror and she gives a look to Ithiken and Miltiades.
OK, OK I will talk. Just take this freaking dwarf from me!!!
She back to the wall, focusing her look with horror on the mighty sword.

The farmer keeps weeping in the corner. He looks soul broken as if Moradin himself lowered his hammer on him.

The hobgoblin witch seems to enjoy the scene. He grins to himself with pleasure.

ooc: Not sure when I'll get from Brazil. could be 16th or 20th.


----------



## stonegod

The Kid jabs the hob with one of his daggers. The meaning was clear. "Don't push it."


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn steps away from the woman, lowering his sword slightly. "Best be tellin' us all, then," he grumbles.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Lenuran*

The small gnome peers out from behind the human inquisitor, ears perked up in anticipation of the tales of woe that led these two prisoners to their fates.

"You first woman, tell us how you came to be imprisoned here, and know that if we deem you to be lying, then our dwarf-friend may return and introduce you to his blade."

He points at the farmer,"Then it be your turn."

"If you know what is best for your health, I'd suggest telling us truth the FIRST time."

OOC: Sense Motive +10 vs both their tales


----------



## Voadam

*Miltiades inquisitor of Rao*

"*The man's thoughts are upon his loved ones, Clara and Samuel. He should be granted his freedom and restored to his family when we can.

The woman however is a servant of the Dark One. Even now she prays for the theft of our souls by her foul patron. There is no escape for you, cultist. Speak of your fellow cult members and do not test the dwarf's mercy by falsehoods, they will not serve you well this day.*"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

The hobgoblin gulps at Thandi's jab and lower his look.

I fell as a prisoner by my own stupidity and by the will of the dark one.
She say and spits on the ground at your feet
I will tell you where to go but only because I know that your doom waits there, you'll be punished by the dark one and see no light at all. Go, go to the temple to be consumed by his divine will. 
She points to the map case Thandis took from the chest
You can find the spot over there unless you have dummy heads. 
She raises her look to Miltiades
Death is upon thy priest! I curse you all!
The woman begin to laugh manically
You are doomed

[sblock=Map]
Temple of the All-Consumption - see post #150
Link
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn has his blade leveled at the woman's throat, its razor edge drawing a trickle of blood. "Best be tellin' us what lurks in this "Temple" o' yers, 'fore me blade _Anrak_ here be consumin' yer life's blood..."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Rhun said:


> Korbryn has his blade leveled at the woman's throat, its razor edge drawing a trickle of blood. "Best be tellin' us what lurks in this "Temple" o' yers, 'fore me blade _Anrak_ here be consumin' yer life's blood..."




The woman shrieks and backs to the wall
The great priests of the dark lord you fool. The Doomdreamers they are called, the ones that will awake he almighty and give way for the great blackness to cover the world.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Lenuran*

As the gnome listens to the words of the foul woman, he does his best to make heads or tails to the odd and archaic references she makes to "the dark one", as well as the _Temple of All-Consumption _and  _Doomdreamers_.

Perhaps this "dark one" is the same as who provided the black fruit that he ate earlier in the otherworldly chamber he had stumbled upon atop the ziggurat.

OOC: Knowledge checks +7 (history, arcana), along with Bardic Knowledge (+9)


----------



## Voadam

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> The woman shrieks and backs to the wall
> The great priests of the dark lord you fool. The Doomdreamers they are called, the ones that will awake he almighty and give way for the great blackness to cover the world.




"*Who stands foremost among the doomdreamers? How many are there and what forces have they gathered?*" The inquisitor continues to focus upon her mind, burrowing into the thoughts that come in response to his questions.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Ithiken hears all of this, and shakes his head.  "Why is it always darkness and demonic forces that want to take over the world?  How come no one like St. Cuthbert or Pelor ever sends their angelic forces here to take possession of everything around us?  I mean... are their followers just lazy?  Why aren't they trying to open portals to the heavens to allow the streaming mass of goodness to enter and cover us?"

He tsk tsks, then shakes his head.  "It's always the bad guys.  They're the only ones who are pro-active.  A shame really."


----------



## Voadam

*Miltiades*

"*The gods of good feel that the heavens are for the heavenly hosts including the souls of the dead. The mortal realm is for mortals to live in. The Dark One seeks the destruction of all reality itself. He is chained in the heavenly realms by the gods and their presence there. His followers in the mortal realm seek to unchain him so that creation is undone, not to rule it. Only the Old One defies his deific duty by using his mortal half to live fully in the mortal world and seek direct mastery of the mortal realm. Even such beings as the Spider Queen of Demons only seeks her followers to conquer the world and eradicate the followers of her enemies, she does not seek rulership of the world for herself to lord over. The gods of good guide and empower their churches in the mortal realms to deal with such threats while they hold their place in the cosmos and sustain reality itself from there. It is a heavy duty for mortals to bear, but an appropriate one*."


----------



## Rhun

"I do me duty willingly, then," says Korbryn quietly, a hint of a smile on his face as he eyes the woman. "Fer 'tis no hard thing t' bear, killin' the servant o' evil. Indeed, I do it gladly."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

[sblock=Lenuran]
The dark one aka the dark sun, ruler of the obex  is known by the dread name that no mortal say out aloud – Tharizdun!
(If it was a CoC game, you had to lose insanity. )
This woman serve the Elder Elemental Eye, could be that those powers are working together.

The doom dreamers is a cult of very powerful priests that serve the dark god. They are devoted to free their dark entity fro his prison, so he'll be able to consume and devour all that exist. Legends say that they are corrupted beings, raving lunatics and sadistic. They master ancient, forbidden knowledge.
[/sblock]

The woman shrinks in the corner, sending bare hands to the air in squeeze motions like wanting to squeeze the inquisitor's throat.
I do not know you fool. I am a lesser cleric. Never saw the horned masters not had access to the doom dreamer's area. All I did is to monitor the activity around here till those wretched Hobgoblins by my god's will captured me ... yes, this is the reason, they wanted me to be caught and meet you, only to send you to your doom, yes, everything is reasonable now.
She giggles to herself.

Off with her head dwarf.
The Hobgoblin tries to light up the bonfire


----------



## Rhun

"Never thought I'd be 'greein wit' a dirty goblin," grumbles Korbryn, "But if this witch don't be 'avin no more 'formation, I be thinkin' it be time t' take off 'er 'ead."


----------



## Voadam

*The inquisitor presses for a little more info.*



> The woman shrinks in the corner, sending bare hands to the air in squeeze motions like wanting to squeeze the inquisitor's throat.
> I do not know you fool. I am a lesser cleric. Never saw the horned masters not had access to the doom dreamer's area. All I did is to monitor the activity around here till those wretched Hobgoblins by my god's will captured me ... yes, this is the reason, they wanted me to be caught and meet you, only to send you to your doom, yes, everything is reasonable now.
> She giggles to herself.
> 
> Off with her head dwarf.
> The Hobgoblin tries to light up the bonfire




"*A moment. What is their interest in this area? Why were you sent to monitor it and who else was sent here? And if you did not see the doomdreamers themselves who did you see? What forces do you know they command there*?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

The forces are greater then you can imagine, they are like the stars you see at night, like the sand on the sandy beaches of the wild coast, and the dust that is carried from the Sea of Dust by the wind.

I sent to monitor the activity of the Hobgoblins around this area and try to recruit them under the rule of the great elder elemental eye.
She raises her look to the witch with a boo
But the goblin chief was a fool, and now I guess that he lies dead for the ravens to peck his remains.


----------



## Voadam

Miltiades listens with only a portion of his consciousness, the greater part is spent focusing in on the priestess' thoughts as she gives this diatribe. He attempts to get any images or names of how many priests she knows of and what troop and servitor forces they command.


----------



## stonegod

The Kid jabs the hob again, keeping it from lighting the fire or moving. If its acts up, it gets a real cut.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

[sblock=Miltiades]
This time you sense she speak the truth. Her spirit is enlightened when she speaks about the dark one’s might and glory. She truly thinks this is the fate the dark one unleashed upon her. She truly believes that your doom awaits you in the other temple.
She knows nothing about the forces or the doomdreamers. Seems like she never been in the other temple at all. She is rather a simple lesser priest that was sent to monitor the area and send information with messangers.
[/sblock]

The Hobgoblin gulps and shuts up.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Ithiken hears what the woman has to say and snorts.  "So now we have an 'elder elemental eye' to deal with?  Nuh uh.  No thanks.  Our payment for the magical assistance lent to us was to just come up here and deal with the hobgoblin menace.  We're not getting paid to poke any elder elemental in the eye with a sharp stick."


----------



## Voadam

"*How were you sending back your reports?"* The priest asks a final question.


----------



## Rhun

DEFCON 1 said:


> "We're not getting paid to poke any elder elemental in the eye with a sharp stick."




Korbryn smiles at Ithiken, the grotesque scarred smile that his companions have become accustomed to seeing. "Actually, I be plannin' t' poke it out wit' me blade!"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Voadam said:


> "*How were you sending back your reports?"* The priest asks a final question.




Once a week a cart was sent by the temple to an old fortress called the moathouse. The cart took excavated relics and information back to the temple. But now they ceased, some villains from the nearby town of Hommlet killed them. I don’t know what happened since then cursed one, I’ve been in this place.


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> "But now they ceased, some villains from the nearby town of Hommlet killed them."




Korbryn bursts into laughter, a low, rumbling laugh that sounds like great stones grinding against one another. "Oh, aye, villians indeed!" He continues to chuckle for a moment, and then turns serious. "Tha' was bein' us, wench! Me sword tasted the blood o' all yer friends in tha' dark place. And t' be sure, I'll be puttin' the end t' the res' o' yer friends as well."


----------



## Voadam

*Bye bye baby*

"*Woman, I have seen into your mind. Your devotion to the Dark One is complete. You have taken his madness to the core of your being and strive to bring about the end of the world with all your heart. Peace be upon your soul, your end is nigh*." The inquisitor gives her a swift benediction then turns to the dwarf and nods grim faced. "*Strike with a sure hand.*"


----------



## Rhun

The dwarf nods, and smiles grimly as he steps forward and raises _Anrak_ above his head to strike. "Tell yer foul god tha' 'twas Korbryn Rivenshield, o' the dwarves o' the Lortmils, that ended yer life. An' that I be plannin' on doin' the same fer the rest o' 'is dark slaves."

With those words the dwarf strikes...hard and fast.


*Not sure how you want to handle this Strahd...is coup de gras appropriate?*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Rhun said:


> The dwarf nods, and smiles grimly as he steps forward and raises _Anrak_ above his head to strike. "Tell yer foul god tha' 'twas Korbryn Rivenshield, o' the dwarves o' the Lortmils, that ended yer life. An' that I be plannin' on doin' the same fer the rest o' 'is dark slaves."
> 
> With those words the dwarf strikes...hard and fast.




Curse upon your h...
_swish_
The head rolls on the ground, the peasant faints and the hob grins.

*This is roll play, if I was to use D&D rules. you had to roll million time damage to decapitate her head.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Curse upon your h...




"Uh oh, Korbryn.  You've just been cursed.  You're in touble now!" Ithiken chuckles, before glancing down to see if any of the woman's blood splattered upon his violet robes.

"So... we done here?  Can we go back to town?  I want to sit in front of a roaring fire and drink some warm cider."


----------



## Rhun

"Ain't bein' the first time I've been cursed," grumbles Korbryn, kneeling to clean his blade on the dead woman's clothing. "Nor the last, I should be thinkin'. 'course, I be doin' me own fair share o' cursin' and swearin'." His blade now clean the dward stands and considers his companions. 

"A warm meal an' tankard o' mead be soundin' pleasant...but what 'bout our goblin captive?"


----------



## stonegod

The Kid ticks off where they have been. Isn't there something on the other wing? Or did we check that already?


----------



## Voadam

The inquisitor turns his eye upon their captive. "*Is there anything else here?*" He asks as he focuses his magical inquisition upon their original captive and reads his thoughts as well.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Hobgoblin witch*



Voadam said:


> The inquisitor turns his eye upon their captive. "*Is there anything else here?*" He asks as he focuses his magical inquisition upon their original captive and reads his thoughts as well.




The tower ...
The witch reply
... where more of my keen are resting. But they are treacherous and must be killed.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn nods, and smiles widely, the smile of any dwarf that is about to chop the heads of a few golbins. "More goblin' scum t' kill. It'll be me pleasure."


----------



## Voadam

Miltiades asks the witch doctor. "*How many are there among these rival hobgoblins?"*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Voadam said:


> Miltiades asks the witch doctor. "*How many are there among these rival hobgoblins?"*




There are 10 in the tower and 3 in the ruined house.
The witch reply with boo


----------



## DEFCON 1

Ithiken sighs and his shoulders slump slightly.  "More huh?  Okay... fine.  Let's just get this over with and finish the job.  I want to go back to a real town and relax.  The smell here alone is enough to make me tired of staying here."

He stands up and prepares to leave the prison... only to discover that the human woman's decapitated body has lost so much of its blood that it has seeped over to where he stands and has begun soaking into his boots.  "Wha--?!?  What the?!?  Oh come on!"  He lifts a foot out of the blood puddle and begins shaking it, trying to get the blood to drip off.  "That's it!  I'm out of here!  Deal with these people however you want!"  He stomps away from the scene in a huff.


----------



## stonegod

The Kid rolls his eyes at the elf's dramatics, but keeps the knife to the hob. We taking this one with us, or what?


----------



## Rhun

"Tha' silly elf be too clean by far," says Korbryn to The Kid as he watches Ithiken stomp away, the dwarf obviously not bothered by his own dirt and blood splattered appearance. Then, when asked about the witchdoctor, Korbryn smiles grimly. "Ye be knowin' me feelin' on t' matter o' goblins. We should be lettin' the farmer free, though."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Rhun said:


> "Tha' silly elf be too clean by far," says Korbryn to The Kid as he watches Ithiken stomp away, the dwarf obviously not bothered by his own dirt and blood splattered appearance. Then, when asked about the witchdoctor, Korbryn smiles grimly. "Ye be knowin' me feelin' on t' matter o' goblins. We should be lettin' the farmer free, though."




You said you will free me.
Cries the hobgoblin witch
I gave you the treasure and shared the secrets of the tribe.


----------



## Voadam

"*Our prisoner has dealt straight with us. Banishment with his life instead of death seems an appropriate reward. We should escort the farmer to safety so he may return to his family.*" the priest says.


----------



## stonegod

The Kid smirks at the priest's idea, but keeps the dagger at the hob. Best blindfold it and drop it off somewhere, then. Or give it to the constabulary.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn grumbles a bit at the Inquisitor's words, kicking a chunk of rock so that it skitters down the passage. Then he turns to regard the goblin with cold eyes, pointing his greatsword _Anrak_ at the humanoid's chest. "If'n ye come near these parts again, I'll be huntin' yerself down, an' takin' yer ears fer me necklace." The dwarf indicates the gruesome collection of orc, goblin, gnoll, AND hobgoblin ears that hangs from the cord around his neck. "Ye'd be doin' best t' find yerself a dark 'ole, an' not be comin' back out o' it. Ever. Do ye get me meanin'?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

The farmer needs a bucket of water on his face to wake up. He fainted in the moment the barbaric dwarf decapitated the woman's head.
As for the Hobgoblin witch, he takes his feet and runs as fast as he can. One would think that a battalion of Furyondian chivalry is on his tail.

As for the compound - you haven't explored the other wing and there is a door. Here is the map.


----------



## Voadam

*"Let us proceed to check out the western half of the Temple thoroughly before checking out this tower*."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Western wing*

I owe you my life and gratitude.
The farmer say after you wake him up and a couple of moments of getting back to himself.
My name is Tiadden and I will come with you till you reach the nearest community.

You proceed to the other wing of the temple and walk through the open door. Inside you find seven woven pallets lie on the floor. An unlit brazier stands in the middle of the room. Across from the door, a collapsed wall reveals a descending staircase filled with rubble and debris. A large chunk of meat hangs from a hook to the left of the door, with large strips ripped out of it. In the corner of the room cowers a hobgoblin, he looks like a youth, his eyes are open wide in horror and fixed on the dwarf as you enter. He holds a small dagger in his hand


----------



## Voadam

*The only logical course young man*

"*Drop the dagger and surrender. Your band has been defeated.*"


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn adds his own voice to that of Miltiades command. Pointing his greatsword at the hobgoblin youth, he grumbles only a single word. "NOW!"


----------



## DEFCON 1

"Yeah!" Ithiken chimes in, standing behind the dwarf and acting all puffed up and important.


----------



## Voadam

DEFCON 1 said:


> "Yeah!" Ithiken chimes in, standing behind the dwarf and acting all puffed up and important.




Miltiades manages not to laugh but to keep his visage serious and his eyes locked on those of the hobgoblin youth.


----------



## stonegod

The Kid ignores the hob—the others have it under control—and begins looking over the room.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

[sblock=goblin]
Mercy ...
The Hobgoblin stutter
[/sblock]
He throws the dagger on the floor and raises his hands up to the air.

The kids scans the room, in a secret tailored pocket inside one of the leather bedrolls he finds several gold coins (11 gp)


----------



## Voadam

Miltiades turns to the gnome who speaks their language. "*It would be good to hear his perspective on those who went renegade and what their story is*."


----------



## DEFCON 1

"Oh come on, Miltiades, does it really matter at this point?  They're done!  They're defeated!  Who cares what their story is... I just wanna mop this place up, then go back to town."

He sighs, then looks towards the exit.  "At the very least, can we start walking towards the exit while you interrogate him?  That way he can go running off when we're done with him, and we're that much closer to getting out of here."


----------



## stonegod

The Kid, who is pocketing the coin to distribute later, rolls his eyes but nods. Elf's got a point. This one's not a bother. Say we just let it skitter, kill the one's in the tower, and be done with this place. The fact that the Kid looks hardly older than the hob "youth" is lost on the boy.


----------



## Rhun

"I be wid the Kid," says Korbryn. "Let's be gettin' back t' the fun o' killin' some goblies."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*On behalf of S@S*



Voadam said:


> Miltiades turns to the gnome who speaks their language. "*It would be good to hear his perspective on those who went renegade and what their story is*."




This one begs for mercy.
The gnome replies


----------



## stonegod

The Kid waves dismissively at the hob. Not much here of worth. Let this one go and lets kill those others. This place is starting to smell. The Kid splits paltry 11 gp he found.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn nods, and leads the way toward the place where the rest of the goblins are holed up. There is an eager gleam in the dwarf's eye.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Ruined tower*

The remnant of a black tower still stands by the ruined wall. The tower stands about 25 feet tall, probably much shorter than it was at on point, but appears intact. A heavy wooden door blocks entry and is flnaked by arrow slits.


----------



## stonegod

The Kid looks at the tower a moment, then ducks again behind their tree. Got themselves a good set-up—easily hit anyone coming up front with arrows. Hey, Korbryn, if you still have those smokesticks, I can try sneaking up front to lay them down in front of those slits. Make it easier to move forward.


----------



## Rhun

The dwarf nods at The Kid. "Aye, I've gotta one o' 'em." Korbryn fumbles in one of the pouches at his belt, and after a moment pulls out a smokestick and hands it to the rogue. "Let's be doin' it, then. If'n ye can't unlock the door, be lettin' me know, and _Anrak_ can do the 'onors." He hefts his greatsword, ready to charge forward and through the door once The Kid gives the signal.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Ithiken sighs inwardly as the group leaves the temple and moves not towards the path out of town, but rather to the other buildings on the grounds.  Apparently, they were not done with the job.  He snorts to himself, thinking about who is really going to want to return here to reclaim the town when there are so many dead bodies lying around to smell and go foul.

The party stops in front of the tower and he watches The Kid do his thing.  He stands and waits patiently for the signal for battle to begin as always.


----------



## stonegod

The Kid takes the smokestick, then carefully makes his way around the treeline, keeping low and quiet. Then, he inches along the tower wall, below the arrow-slit line. When closer, he takes a moment to listen and carefully look to see if there is any noises. If so, he fires up the smokestick, placing it before the slits, then goes to work on the door.

OOC: Hide 15, Move Silently 19. Listen 8, Spot 17


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn waits for the thick smoke to fill the air, and then moves forward to take up a position next to The Kid. Hopefully, the smoke would protect them from any archers that might be watching.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Sorry for the slow posting. I’ve been busy with some scientific work and obligation.
I’ll post soon.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Thandis place the smoke stick below the slit and the area begins to smoke and cover the surrounding.
He can hear some calls in the goblin tongue from the inside but no attempt to assault comes from within the ruined tower.
Once the area grants some concealment Korbryn makes his way to the door and the other shift positions from tree to tree.


----------



## stonegod

The Kid does a quick scan for traps, then attempts to open the door as quickly as possible while the smoke shrouds him.

OOC: Search 27,  Open Lock 21. Still hiding in the smoke.


----------



## DEFCON 1

As the smoke billows and Korbryn and the others move forward, Ithiken quickly casts _Shield_ upon himself as well as _Mage Armor_ from his wand.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn waits patiently for The Kid to finish with the door, muttering quietly under his breath. The words seem to be the lyrics to a dwarven song or poem about slaughtering goblins, which seems quite fitting for the situation.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Playing with the lock the Kid hears the desired _*click*_. With a proud smile he clears the way for the dwarf that with mighty swing bash his great sword Anrak into the door. The door flies open revealing a dark main room. The main room is the largest area in the tower remnant and contains a long overturned wooden table and two benches. Food is scattered on the floor with some smelly kegs. Six sleeping mats made of woven straw are on the floor near the western portion of the tower. A spiral stair winds up to the left of the entrance. Underneath it are what appear to be ancient crates and barrels.
Behind the overturned wooden table stand six Hobgoblins with javelins. Four goblins are scattered around and hurl small flasks of burning fire at Korbryn.
The javelins bounce from the dwarf’s armor like sticks from a rock. The Hobgoblins curse their luck and order the goblin to launch their attack.
The dwarf dodge the fire flasks but their area of affect is wide and the entrance springs with blazing flames, causing the dwarf some burns.

[sblock=Ready actions]
Hob1 – Range attack Korbryn 15.
Hob2 – Range attack Korbryn 18.
Hob3 – Range attack Korbryn 18.
Hob4 – Range attack Korbryn 7.
Hob5 – Range attack Korbryn 9.
Hob6 – Range attack Korbryn 15.
Gob1 – Range attack Korbryn 15
Gob2 – Range attack Korbryn 11
Gob3 – Range attack Korbryn 12
Gob4 – Range attack Korbryn 19

Splash damage from alchemist fire – 6 damage.
[/sblock]

*Please roll Initiative.
_Map legend:_
gray sq. smock
Yellow sq. Fire


----------



## Rhun

*Korbryn Rivenshield, dwarf fighter 5*

Korbryn roars ferociously and charges forward. He knew he didn't have to worry about the hob's missiles; they were no match for his finely crafted dwarven plate. The alchemist's fire was a different story. The burns definitely smarted, inflaming (literally) his earlier wounds, but as the adrenaline pumped through his blood and the battlelust overcame him, the pain began to fade. Reaching the closest foes (the hobgoblins behind the table) the dwarf swings _Anrak_ with wild abandonment, determined to cull the enemy's numbers as quickly as possible.


*AC21, HP 36/52

Initiative: 14

Move to G10.
Attack Hobgoblin 3: +12 attack, Damage 2d6+9
If Hob 3 falls, cleave vrs Hob 2: +12 attack, damage 2d6+9


FYI, I think we have lost both S@squ@tch and Voadam.
*


----------



## stonegod

The Kid curses as the fire, moving along it to get a get shot. He tosses a dagger through the haze at a nearby hob.

OOC: Init: 22 Move to L13; toss dagger @ G10: AC: 23, 13hp. Still concealed (50% miss on him), AC 19. 







Rhun said:


> *FYI, I think we have lost both S@squ@tch and Voadam.
> *



OOC: s@s yes; Voadam's on vacation (he checked in on the 23rd).


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Ping.
I saw Voadam came back, I’ll wait for his post.


----------



## Voadam

Miltiades draws forth his strand of prayer beads and blesses the group's assault.

Initiative 17

bless


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Round 1 - Ruined tower*

The Kid curses as the fire, moving along it to get a get shot. He tosses a dagger through the haze at a nearby hob. But the flickering flames conceal the true location of the Hobgoblin and the dagger plunge into the wooden table.

Miltiades draws forth his strand of prayer beads and blesses the group's assault.

Korbryn roars ferociously and charges forward. He knew he didn't have to worry about the hob's missiles; they were no match for his finely crafted dwarven plate. The alchemist's fire was a different story. The burns definitely smarted, inflaming his earlier wounds, but as the adrenaline pumped through his blood and the battle lust overcame him, the pain began to fade. Reaching the hobgoblins behind the table the dwarf swings Anrak with wild abandonment, determined to cull the enemy's numbers as quickly as possible. With a swift and precise cut, two Hob heads roll on the floor, their open necks spray blood over Korbryn and the other panicked Hobgoblins.

The two Hobgoblins to the left and right draws swords and try to thrust them at Korbryn, but the experienced dwarf dodge both with elegant moves. The far Hob closes the distance but fail to penetrate the dwarf’s plate armor.

As for the goblins, two come from the stairs and throw javelins through the fire and smock at Thandis but they send it too high. The other two draw morningstars and attack Korbryn

[sblock=Actions]
Thandis – Range attack 19, Concealment [Fail]
Lenuran – delay action.
Miltiades – cast bless
Korbryn – move to G10, attack Hob3 30, dmg 16, cleave Hob2 27, dmg 17.
Ithiken – Cast Mage armor.
Hob1 – Attack Korbryn 6.
Hob2 – Dead.
Hob3 – Dead.
Hob4 – Attack Korbryn 8.
Hob5 – Move to H9, Flank Attack Korbryn 11.
Hob6 – Move to H10, Attack Korbryn 3.
Gob1 – Move to J10, Range attack Thandis 16.
Gob2 – Move to G11, Attack Korbryn 6
Gob3 – Move to I10, Range attack Thandis 12.
Gob4 – Move to H11, Attack Korbryn 5

Spells:
Bless: +1 to attack and fear saves.
*black circles with white numbers are the dead Hobs
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam

Miltiades begins chanting summoning up another creature from the celestial planes to aid the dwarf.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn smiles. Not just any smile; it was a happy smile. And although it looked quite hideous upon his scarred face, his companions can tell that the dwarf is happy. As happy as a grim, dour dwarf can be, at any rate. "Taste the steel o' the Rivenshield clan!" he cries, cutting his way through the enemy, hobgoblin blood spraying everywhere.



*AC21, HP 36/52

Initiative: 14

Attack Hobgoblin 6: +12 attack, Damage 2d6+9
If Hob 6 falls, cleave vrs Hob 5: +12 attack, damage 2d6+9
*


----------



## Rhun

*Bump...stonegod? defcon1?*


----------



## stonegod

Rhun said:


> *Bump...stonegod? defcon1?*



OOC: You try posting with a new class to prep for an a 5.5hrs drive. 

The Kid, looking askance at the flame, backs up, then attempts to dive over the flame to the other side. As he lands, he brings up his daggers for protection

OOC: Back 20', running jump to at least H12. Jump +8 (+4 plus the additional +4 from speed 40'); AC 20 when he lands.


----------



## Rhun

stonegod said:


> OOC: You try posting with a new class to prep for an a 5.5hrs drive.




*A 5.5 hour drive? I can drive to Vegas in under 5.5 hours! LOL.*


----------



## stonegod

Rhun said:


> *A 5.5 hour drive? I can drive to Vegas in under 5.5 hours! LOL.*



I get to go to Bowling Green for a day long meeting. Yay.


----------



## Rhun

stonegod said:


> I get to go to Bowling Green for a day long meeting. Yay.





*Bowling Green, Kentucky? That's where they make Corvettes!*


----------



## DEFCON 1

(In a previous post, I said I was casting _Mage Armor_ and _Shield_... _Mage Armor_ was done last round... _Shield_ is still awaiting.)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Round 2*

The Kid, looking askance at the flame, backs up, then, with impressive performance he dive over the flame to the other side. As he lands, he brings up his daggers for protection.

Lenuran comes from behind the tree. He is quite impressive with Thandis jump and thinking on doing the same. “Naaaa.... I will land on the flames” he mutters to himself.

Miltiades begins chanting summoning up another creature from the celestial planes to aid the dwarf.

Korbryn smiles. Not just any smile; it was a happy smile. And although it looked quite hideous upon his scarred face, his companions can tell that the dwarf is happy. As happy as a grim, dour dwarf can be, at any rate. "Taste the steel o' the Rivenshield clan!" he cries, cutting his way through the enemy, hobgoblin blood spraying everywhere while two more fall to his knees.

[sblock=goblin] Bring’m don an’ ran’p te s’airs, mor’ out. [/sblock] Cries the Hobgoblin from behind the table and flee to the stairs. One of the goblins follows him and flees past him to the barricade and out of sight. The other Hobgoblin smash his weapon on Korbryn’s shield and back away.

As for the goblins, one miserably misses the dwarf. The other two target the new human, but they miss him.

[sblock=Actions]
Thandis – Jump [Success] to I11.
Lenuran –  Move to K14.
Miltiades – Cast Summon monster.  
Korbryn – Attack Hob6 21, dmg 13, Cleave Hob5 29, dmg 18.
Ithiken – Cast Mage armor.
Hob1 – Double move to the stairs.
Hob2 – Dead.
Hob3 – Dead.
Hob4 – Attack Korbryn 13, 5ft. to E10.
Hob5 – Dead.
Hob6 – Dead.
Gob1 – Runs up the stairs and out of sight.
Gob2 – Attack Korbryn 4
Gob3 –  Attack Thandis 19.
Gob4 – Attack Thandis 11.

Spells:
Bless: +1 to attack and fear saves.
*black circles with white numbers are the dead Hobs
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Seeing only goblins nearby, Korbryn growls ferociously and turns his blade on them. _Anrak_ flashes in the light of the burning flames, and descends quickly on its target.



*AC21, HP 36/52

Initiative: 14

Attack Hobgoblin in H11: +12 attack, Damage 2d6+9
If goblin H11 falls, cleave vrs goblin H12: +12 attack, damage 2d6+9

After attacking, Korbryn will then 5' step to H9 to prvent Hob 4 from fleeing around him.
*


----------



## stonegod

The Kid leaps to the side, ducking the gobs, landing near the one near the bench as he thrusts.

*OOC: Tumble to G12, Stab goblin w/ skirmish. AC 20, Tumble +11, dragon tooth dagger +8 (1d6+3+2d6 skirmish)*


----------



## Voadam

Miltiades finishes his spell, summoning a celestial hound to harry the goblin flanking the Kid. As the fire continues to burn Miltiades calls forth a heavenly downpour directly upon the flames.


ooc celestial dog at J9 to attack the goblin. Create water for 10 gallons in a downpour. Move in to support the kid if the flames go out.

Celestial Dog and create water[sblock]Celestial Dog
Size/Type: Small Magical Beast (Extraplanar)
Hit Dice: 1d8+4 (8 hp)
Initiative: +3
Speed: 40 ft. (8 squares)
Armor Class: 15 (+1 size, +3 Dex, +1 natural), touch 14, flat-footed 12
Base Attack/Grapple: +0/-1
Attack: Bite +4 melee (1d4+3)
Full Attack: Bite +4 melee (1d4+3)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Smite Evil
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent, darkvision 60ft., resistance to acid 5, cold 5, and electricity 5, spell resistance 6
Saves: Fort +6, Ref +5, Will +1
Abilities: Str 17, Dex 17, Con 19, Int 3, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills: Jump +7, Listen +5, Spot +5, Survival +1*
Feats: Alertness, TrackB 

Create Water
Conjuration (Creation) [Water]
Level: 	Clr 0, Drd 0, Pal 1
Components: 	V, S
Casting Time: 	1 standard action
Range: 	Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
Effect: 	Up to 2 gallons of water/level
Duration: 	Instantaneous
Saving Throw: 	None
Spell Resistance: 	No

This spell generates wholesome, drinkable water, just like clean rain water. Water can be created in an area as small as will actually contain the liquid, or in an area three times as large—possibly *creating a downpour* or filling many small receptacles.

Note: Conjuration spells can’t create substances or objects within a creature. Water weighs about 8 pounds per gallon. One cubic foot of water contains roughly 8 gallons and weighs about 60 pounds. [/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

ping for Defcon


----------



## DEFCON 1

(My apologies, I was awaiting the casting of his _Shield_ spell... but then I noticed on these past two round it said Ithiken Casting _Mage Armor_.  So this past round probably should have said Casting _Shield_ instead.  So with both spells up, he's ready to attack.)

With his protective abjurations up and around him, Ithiken takes a deep breath and runs towards the door of the tower... making sure to stay back away from the flames that still engulf the threshold.

"Look out!  Here it comes!  Far side!"

He sees through the licking flames a hobgoblib that stands on the other side of the overturned table, and he immediately goes into his familiar hand motions.  "Miscellus!" he shouts, and the arcane missiles fly from his fingertips into the hairy menace.

(Move to L12 / Cast _Magic Missile_ on Hob4 at E10)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Round 3 - End of combat*

The Kid leaps to the side, ducking the gobs, landing near the one near the bench as he thrusts. Sadly he aims off.

Miltiades finishes his spell, summoning a celestial hound to harry the goblin flanking the Kid, The celestial hound reaps through flesh and bone with divine force and kills the goblin instantly. As the fire continues to burn Miltiades calls forth a heavenly downpour directly upon the flames. One should know that pouring water on flaming oil does not vanquish the flames, lack of air that fuels the flames or time are the only ways to “kill” it.

Seeing only goblins nearby, Korbryn growls ferociously and turns his blade on them. Anrak flashes in the light of the burning flames, and descends quickly on its target, killing both of them and spraying the blood on the poor Kid.

With his protective abjurations up and around him, Ithiken takes a deep breath and runs towards the door of the tower... making sure to stay back away from the flames that still engulf the threshold. "Look out! Here it comes! Far side!" He sees through the licking flames a hobgoblib that stands on the other side of the overturned table, and he immediately goes into his familiar hand motions. "Miscellus!" he shouts, and the arcane missiles fly from his fingertips into the hairy menace. The hob clutch his chest as the force bolt strikes him and falls back dead.

The remaining Hobgoblin flees after the previous goblin the wall and out of sight.
All that left is the blazing flames and the smoky fog.

[sblock=Actions]
Thandis – Tumble to G12 [Success], skirmish Gob4 13.
Lenuran –  Nothing.
Miltiades – Cast create water.
Celestial dog – Smite evil bite Gob3  16.
Korbryn – Attack Gob4 18, dmg 19, Cleave Gob2 30, dmg 14.
Ithiken – move to L12, magic missile on Hob4, dmg 5.
Hob1 – Flee.
Hob2 – Dead.
Hob3 – Dead.
Hob4 – Attack Korbryn 13, 5ft. to E10.
Hob5 – Dead.
Hob6 – Dead.
Gob1 – Flee.
Gob2 –  Dead.
Gob3 –  Dead.
Gob4 – Dead.

Spells:
Bless: +1 to attack and fear saves.
*black circles with white numbers are the dead Hobs
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

"Come back 'n figh', ye cowardly rats!" yells Korbryn, rushing off in chase of the fleeing enemy.



*AC21, HP 36/52

Initiative: 14
Korbryn gives chase to the fleeing goblinoids.

*


----------



## Voadam

Miltiades commands the hound up the stairs after the fleeing hobgoblin then dashes through the hot opening as quickly as he can to limit his exposure to the flames and hoping the oil has mostly burned itself out by now.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

ooc: For those who haven't seen my absence note.
I will be away (but with internet access) in Japan from 2 Feb - 4 Mar.


----------



## stonegod

The Kid starts removing the burning table and such from he flames, then tries to dump some dirt or whatever non-flammable material is available to smother the fire.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Rushing after the fleeing Goblinoids, The bulky dwarf and the fast hound catch and tear apart on of the Hobgoblins. Another Hobgoblin and one goblin that ran earlier manage to escape down the crumbled barricade and flee to the forest safety.
Dreading quiet soon fill the area as you step down to the hall. The burning flames are now no more then thin layer of dying fire and the smock slowly carried by the wind to unknown fate. 

*Use the same map. I'll resume posting next week, sometime, from Japan.


----------



## Voadam

Miltiades will offer healing to the Kid and Korbrynn as they need.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn waves his sword in the air and bellows after the feeling goblinoids. "So fare all who threaten the Dwarves o' the Lortmils! 'member Clan Rivenshield, an' quake in fear when you 'ear the name!" The dwarf chuckles and turns back to his companions, smiling his hideous smile, his eyes gleaming bright, and seemingly unfazed by the burns and wounds upon his body. "Now that was bein' a fun bit o' ruckus."


----------



## DEFCON 1

Seeing the dwarf return with a large smile upon his face, the young elf sighs and spend a few seconds wringing and shaking the remaining dirt and water that has soaked into the hem of his robe.  "Yes, yes, good... the goblins are fleeing, they're afraid to come back, everything cleared, can we go back to town now?" he snips.  "If there are any still remaining hanging around... I say we just leave them here, let them find the piles upon piles of bodies of their brethern, and maybe then they'll get the hint and just leave on their own.  This chasing after each and every one has grown quite monotonous... well at least for someone like me who doesn't do this anyway as a hobby." He looks out of the corner of his eye at Krobryn.


----------



## stonegod

The Kid does a quick search of the tower, trying to find anything to report. When done, he nods at the elf. Lets go.


----------



## Rhun

"It be our duty t' end evil where we be findin' it," says Korbryn. Then he turns his attention to helping The Kid search the tower for valuables or items of interest.


----------



## Voadam

Miltiades uses his remaining spells to heal the group then joins them in returning to the town. "*Our next move may need to be to follow up on what we learned from the priestess prisoner. Her cult must be stamped out. Investigating and cutting off the source of the cult rather than waiting for them to send more unknown agents may be the wisest course before us. I believe we have rooted out what strands threatened the area here*."


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Lenuran*

While whistling a merry little tune, the small gnome walks gingerly back towards the rest.

"By town, you mean Hommlet and not that awful ghost town from this morning, correct?"

He frowns in disgust.

"I was not too pleased with the lodgings there."


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn grumbles at Lenuran's words. "Per'aps the lodgings were poor, but I wouldn't min' findin' tha' wizard, an' givin' 'im a crack t' the noggin'!" Then the dwarf shrugs. "But 'ommlet sounds fine, too."


----------



## stonegod

Packing up whatever he finds (Pending input from Strahd), the Kid nods at the others. Homlet. That other place gots nothing for us.


----------



## Voadam

stonegod said:


> Packing up whatever he finds (Pending input from Strahd), the Kid nods at the others. Homlet. That other place gots nothing for us.




The Baklunish priest considers "*It did have that little vandalism marking from the historical hero Zirat the Champion. But it is a contained ghost town. No reason to disturb it while the cult is active and needs rooting out*."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

[sblock=Thandis]
The containers under the stairs contain very old foodstuffs and supplies from years ago. You find nothing else that worth taking.
[/sblock]

*Sorry for my lack of time, but I'm too busy to post. I'll resume regular posting when I'll leave Tokyo.
If no one will post ... I'll continue with the story and your return to Hommelt to resupply


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*The Return to the cozy town of Hommlet*

To quicken things...

You leave the cursed grounds of the temple, leaving behind you a trail of Goblinoid’s blood and death, something this place is quite familiar with in past times.
You haste and travel fast through the abandoned roads of Nulb, few kilometers after the ghostly and haunted village, the sun peeks from behind the clouds as to welcome you back to the civilized world of human, birds are singings again and the forest and hills become active again with animals and beds of flowers.
It takes you more then a day to reach Hommlet, and the night and camping goes without any incident but some wolves that you chase off with fire and shouts.

*Forth Earthday, Coldeven. 27/3/600.*

Hommlet, you are on the outskirts of the town.


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=OOC]
Do we have a list of loot gathered from the nulb/temple area?  Anything to sell or get rid of?
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

"A mug o' ale and haunch o' meat sounds mighty pleasin'," says the dwarf as the group reaches the outskirts of the town. "The inn?"


----------



## stonegod

The shrugs. Sure. But we need to report to the keep about the hobs; they'll be wanting to know. Probably want to know about the cultist, too.

OOC: Anything I'm forgetting? Anything odd in Nulb we should report? Its been awhile...


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Ghosts at the Inn, some strange creature in an abandoned house we bypassed.... A badger interrogated.   That's pretty much it from Nulb.


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> OOC: Ghosts at the Inn, some strange creature in an abandoned house we bypassed.... A badger interrogated.   That's pretty much it from Nulb.





*And the strange wizard that chased us off.*


----------



## s@squ@tch

ooc: that's right.  we should go kill him on the way to Hathgar, you know, for the hell of it.   Also, Bardic Knowledge (+9) check about "Temple of All Consumption" and Hathgar.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Hommlet*

*Forth Earthday, Coldeven. 27/3/600.*

Arriving in the early hours of lunch, you make your way to the inn. The local stonemasons, Gister Noshim and his dwarf assistant Tragge Liftsilver can be seen from afar as they still repair the blasted room from the night you were attacked by the villains. On the porch, Ostler waves you and stands up to greet you as you arrive to the inn.
Well, well, by the golden egg of the legendary goose! Haven't thought I will see you again.
The Oldman chuckles as he puffs a smoke to the air
The stories of you going to clear the temple grounds were spread like a fire over here. The blasted temple is a known place that takes the souls of the unwary. Come come ... you are probably thirsty and hungry.
He motions you to enter.
Vesta! Heroes have returned, open the White Urnest wine and prepare some dishes with roasted goose.
He turns to you
Half price for the heros!!
He calls and urged the stable boy that sat next to him
Go for Elmo and Spugnoir, they will be happy to hear the heroes have returned. 

Inside, people who heard about your arrival raise a toast.
You can see inside the ugly Halfling (With his ever quest to find his parents) Quastin Himmble, and the big fighter that helped you in the night of the attack – Xaod.
Several other peasants are here, taking some free time for lunch.

A reminder - Link to the deal you made with Spugnoir about clearing the Temple: LINK


[sblock=Lenuran's knowledge]
This was the first time you heard about the "The temple of all consumption" you know nothing about this.

Hagthar – The little Hamlet is towered by the Lortmill Mountains to the south. He is less then 10 miles from the Iron wood that lies to the south and is considered as the end of the way. Before the split to the dead end trail that reaches the hamlet, the main road circles the Iron wood on his way to Veluna. It is the home of humans and dwarves. But there is large population of Orcs in this little place along with a fair number of half Orcs. The Orcs are from a nearby camp and have long since made their peace with the hamlet's people.
 [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> A reminder - Link to the deal you made with Spugnoir about clearing the Temple: LINK




*How time flies...that was two years ago! LOL.*


Korbryn sets himself down heavily on a bench, dropping his gear to the floor nearby. He shakes his head at the profferred wine, instead requesting the darkest ale the inn serves. He looks around at the faces of his companions. "So lads, what is bein' our next move?"


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Lenuran*

After perching himself on a seat in the Inn, he takes a moment or two to unwind from the rigors of the travel back to Hommlet.

"My backside is quite sore still from the saddle, and my throat is parched from the dusty road."

"First thing I need is some wine."

He motions over a server.

After the server has gone back to the bar he begins to speak.

"First thing we need to do is alert Elmo as to our success.  I, for one, will sleep easier knowing that our debt is paid for that scroll we needed to restore our dwarven friend."

"After that, we should make our way to Hathgar.  What little I know of the place is that it is a mixed community of humans and dwarves, with an orc tribe nearby, which they live in peace with."

He eyes Kobryn.

"You will need to be on your best behavior when we get there - if your fellow dwarves can get along with orcs, I would hope you can as well, for a small amount of time."


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> "You will need to be on your best behavior when we get there - if your fellow dwarves can get along with orcs, I would hope you can as well, for a small amount of time."





"I 'eard o' dis 'athgar place afore. If'n dese orcs truly be differen' from t' most o' deir kin' than I ken tolerate 'em...fer a bit." Korbryn takes a large slug of his ale, foam running down his chin and into his braided beard. "But don' be askin' me t' get 'long wid no goblins!"


----------



## Voadam

s@squ@tch said:


> "First thing we need to do is alert Elmo as to our success.  I, for one, will sleep easier knowing that our debt is paid for that scroll we needed to restore our dwarven friend."





"*Indeed. Our duty here is done for the moment once we have informed the Sheriff. We have time to rest and relax but we should soon prepare for our journey. Kid, you should see to disposing of the spoils we have gained and we should consider if there is anything we wish to purchase from the alchemist or lord mage before we depart*."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Dark ale is served to the dwarf while the other thirst on high quality wine. The food quality is excellent and all you need is to lick your fingers (Half price for all is 6 silver coin each).

Before Ostler leaves you to feast and talk privately he say that since no other guests are currently visiting the inn, and since the old room of Miltiades is under repair, he will give each of you a discount for a private, because you are honorable heroes. (2 gold coins each for 1 night - the rooms are single two room suite, thus 2 gold for 2 in a room.)

[sblock=OOC1] – Since I was quite busy in the last few days, I will update the treasure post in the RG thread in the upcoming days, maybe even tomorrow.[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC2] – one remark to Voadam suggestion – you can always pay a messenger to Chendl.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod

The Kid scratches his head with one hand, dragon-tooth dagger twirling in the other. I can ask around town about the items, but I'm not sure there's someone more helpful than Sir elf if we need some identifying. I know it takes time, but if we send a note to... uhm.. our bosses it'll take a bit for it to return. Might want to update them, I'm thinking. Give us enough time to do whatever business we have here.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Lenuran*

"After our trip into the Temple, I find I am able to call upon a keen insight into the nature of magickal items."

"But, in order to do so, I will require some pearls....of wisdom, you know."

"I would like to procure as many pearls as our group can afford before we depart for Hathgar."

OOC: Lenuran learned Identify @ lvl 5.  From my cursory inspection, he is the only one able to cast it at this time.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Ithiken nods at Lenuran's comment.  "Ah yes... the infamous pearl problem.  You know... you would think that after all these eons of arcane research, our wizards and mages would have developed ways of creating and identifying magical items that did not require an obscure gem to unlock its secrets.  I mean, really... with some of the most brilliant minds in all the world working and weaving the very fabric of magic... that we're still stuck going down to our local fishermen to scour the day's clam digging, is just ridiculous."

The elf sighs and stares off into space, dreaming of a different time.  "If only there was a Fourth Age where one did not need buckets of pearls to do simple arcane identification.  Simply holding an item would be enough to identify what it is capable of.  But I suppose that's just a fantasy for another time, eh?"


----------



## Voadam

"*Pearls hold an arcane resonance for wisdom, thus the saying. It is also a reason priests enchant them for prayer spells. I myself have a minor one. I will endeavor to see if the one we recovered from that priest is of a similar magic. One of the items, also, is a potion. My understanding is certain mages develop the skill of identifying potions based upon their mastery of spellcraft. Did your training under Bigby include such studies Ithiken?*"


----------



## stonegod

DEFCON 1 said:


> The elf sighs and stares off into space, dreaming of a different time.  "If only there was a Fourth Age where one did not need buckets of pearls to do simple arcane identification.  Simply holding an item would be enough to identify what it is capable of.  But I suppose that's just a fantasy for another time, eh?"



The Kid shrugs, dagger still twirling. Yeah, and I'd be some sort of scoundrel or something. Sure.OOC: Actually, he would...


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn drains his mug, and sets it down with a heavy clunk. He had been quiet the last few minutes, drinking his ale and pondering their situation. "We shou' be travellin' t' 'athgar by way o' Verbobonc. Dere be mages o' power an' such in the city...mayhap we ken sell some o' our spoils, an' better prepare ourselves fer the tasks a'ead."


----------



## DEFCON 1

"Ooh!  Mages of power!  I like the sound of that!  Always good to bone up on my skills!"

Ithiken drains his mug and stands up. "Well, I'm going to go start our preparations if we're leaving to go to Hathgar.  There's probably some shopping I should do first."


----------



## Rhun

"Aye...shoppin'." Korbryn smiles his twisted, scarred smile up at the elf. "Again, Verbobonc might be the way. More stores than dis place, t' be sure."


----------



## stonegod

So, talk to the boss here; talk to the bosses in V-town; do some shopping; and head out. Sounds like a plan. I'll let you to it. The Kid sets down to eat.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Lenuran*

At the thought of the well deserved rest being interrupted by a task such as shopping, Lenuran's brow furrows.

"Why don't one of you run out and collect what you need from the shops in Hommlett, I'll wait here and rest my weary backside."

"I figure I'll pick up the pearls from a merchant in Verbobonc, as they'll probably have better prices and availability."


----------



## DEFCON 1

Ithiken journeys around the village for several hours, taking care of the minor things that a wizard should do to maintain his status and appearances.  He drops his violet mage's robe off at a tailor to get patched up and cleaned, he hands his leather boots off to a cobbler to get fixed and shined, and he wanders over to the town's market to restock on hardtack, flint, salt, soap, and several sheets of new parchment.

After Ithiken drops his purchases off at the inn, he then ventures out to find any place where he might give himself a full scrubbing... either a public bath or a nearby river, or someplace where he can sit in the water and soak for a while.  Because of the rains that have been falling for a while, every pore of his body has been caked with mud and it's been exceedingly uncomfortable.  And you can cleanse yourself only so much, standing at a washbasin in your room.

Upon finishing his pampering of himself, he returns to the various workmen who have been dithering on his clothing and equipment and picks his items back up.  He pays the few silvers for the sevices they provided, and the elf then goes back to the inn for a meal and a long, relaxing sleep.


----------



## Voadam

Miltiades will meet with the Sherrif and local powers to discuss how the party has discharged its duty with the hobgoblins.


----------



## Voadam

Miltiades will also try and secure an audience with the Cannoness before the party departs.

With Elmo Miltiades will remember the injunction about discussing sensitive cult information and restrict his report to the ending of the hobgoblin threat, though he will advise the Sherriff that the area remains in an unsafe condition and suggests making sure villagers and children do not venture there.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Welcome Wench*

Well well ... what do you know!
The red faced sheriff enters the wench, signals for Vesta that he wants a mug and approach.
Welcome back, heroes indeed, thought, not like me, but still heroes.
He chuckles to himself, grabs a chair and sits.

Tell me ... what news are you bringing from the cursed grounds?

Wait!
A call is heard from the front door, Spugnoir appears with a big smile. He approach the table and shake your hands.
Heroes indeed, for me you’ll ever be ... word already spread in town, I have a feeling that the whole town will half price you.
He smiles and takes a sit next to Elmo.
Tell us what happened.

Other people from around become quiet. all of them want to hear stories of adventure. most of them eye Lenuran, what does the storyteller have to say.


----------



## Voadam

*Miltiades Inquisitor of Rao*

"*Peace be upon you all. I am pleased to anounce that the hobgoblins have been driven from the land. We encountered and slew many, too camps full of them. A few remnants of the band fled the fell place once we had dispatched the majority and they will not be seen again. The old temple remains a cursed place of fell magics, but the threat of hobgoblin raiders has been removed and we were able to rescue a farmer who had been held captive*."


----------



## Rhun

"Twas a fun an' bloody battle t' be sure," adds Korbryn. "Cut down scads o' the scum! Har!" The dwarf chuckles and takes a large quaff of his ale. "Ye be seein' any more o' dose blighters about, ye just tell 'em dat Korbryn Rivenshield is a comin' fere dem. Dat'll send 'em runnin', quick as ye like!" The dwarf offers up his gruesome smile, still chuckling a bit.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Excellent!
Elmo calls and raises the mug that just arrived to the table
The lords will be happy to heat about it, don’t know why but I have the feeling you’ll have your dinner in the castle tonight.

You pay your debt to the village friends
Spugnoir remarks and nods to the smiling dwarf.

*Hurray!*
The people around cheer as Ostler encourage them to do so.

Master Lenuran
The local bard, Redithidoor Halfmoon approach
I will have the honor to hear your story.

*****************************************

Later that day, in the afternoon, you are addressed by a local messenger that tells you that you are to visit the castle in an hour for dinner with Rufus, one of the lords. Burne is away and will not participate. Other guests will arrive as well. Please come appropriate, he especially asked for you to take care of clean cloth for the dwarf.


----------



## stonegod

The Kid does his best to wash the road out of his clothes, but a scout only has one set—and they're for working. Seeing the others eye him, he also takes time to shave, though its patently obvious that it is an unneeded affectation. He nods when they are finally ready to leave.


----------



## Rhun

At the prodding of the others, Korbryn bathes, washing the dirt, blood and grime from his body, hair and beard. The water quickly turns black, and a second tub is needed for the dwarf to finish cleaning himself after all of the recent travel and fighting.

The dwarf cleans his clothes as best he can, and makes sure to wear his new boots and gloves, made from the hide of the blue dragon they had slain. He then cleans and polishes his armor, so as to prevent the best possible image for their dinner with Lord Rufus.


----------



## Voadam

Miltiades will take the opportunity to freshen up appropriately before the dinner with the lord. The baklunish priest will see to his holy garments and symbol, so as to maintain the image of respectability of the church.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Welcome words, bows and applause served with wine, fruits and cheese appetizer begin the evening as guests are attending the party for the new heroes. Looks like the people hopped on the opportunity to have a party and claim your victory as one of the reasons to gather and raise a toast. The main attendees are Burne, Elmo, Canoness Y'dey, Calmer the preist of St. Cuthbert, Father Terjon, Yether the keen the priest of Pelor, SPugnoir, Gister Noshim the stone mason, Jeru Ashstaff, a local respected druid, some other unknown figures from Hommlet that you havent’ met and a respected guest that came from Verbobonc a couple of days ago as a personal guest of lord Rufus.

Rabbit stew, stuffed pork with rice, boiled tomatoes creamed with Elven blue cheese, preserved cabbage, creamed potatoes with strips of veal are some of the main dishes that are served in the castle. Those lords do know how to party and feast.

A bard enters the room between the courses and entertains the guests with melodies on the battle of “Emirdy meadows” and the heroic stories of Burne and Rufus.

Last dishes are honey rolls, pear pies, fresh berries and apple strudels, some of Keoish rare whiskey and home made liqueur from Verbobonc are served as drinks.

[sblock=ooc]If any of you want to speak with any of the guests about some important matters please raise the questions.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn eats heartily, trying some of each and every dish, and washing it down with as much whiskey and home-brewed liqour as he can get his hands on. He even enjoys the bard's music, particularly one song about Zirat the Champion and Merrick the Bold in their brave exploits against the Temple of Elemental Evil. Otherwise the dwarf remains mostly quiet, sharing a few words here and there with his companions and the guests at the gathering.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Ithiken enjoys the festivities for what they are, but unless someone addresses him directly with questions or information, he excuses himself and goes to bed.  The journey will be continuing shortly and he wants to be ready and rested to get going.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Lenuran of Lortmills*

Lenuran does his best to clean his clothes and equipment with the help of some minor magicks (_Prestidigitation_),then sets himself down in a warm bath at the Inn.

Afterwards, he rests up before dinner.

Once at the dinner, he eats casually, as he speaks to each of the towns leaders in turn, regaling them with their tale of adventure, putting emphasis on their exploits in the moathouse, Nulb, and the abandoned temple.

As he regals each one (_Burne, Elmo, Canoness Y'dey, Calmer, Father Terjon, Yether the Keen, Spugnoir, Gister Noshim, & Jeru Ashstaff_), he tries to gauge each of their reactions to see whether there is anything they might be able to add to his background of the three areas, or information about the so called "Temple of All Consumption" that the woman prisoner mentioned, or whether they were pleased or not that the threats were removed from the area.  _(Sense Motive +10)_

The small gnome figured that at least some of the townsleaders would be disappointed to see the threats go, since they might lose a measure of a rallying cry to their cause.

At the same time, he would try to gather any information he could about Hathgar from the folks. _(Gather Information +5)_


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

[sblock=Lenuran]
All of them regard Nulb with various emotions (disgust, fear, awe, scorn), as for the moathouse and the ruined temple. (Rufus, Spugnoir, Ydey and Elmo are most thankful and share stories of their own. the others have nothing to say about it or don’t wont to say)
No one knows or ever heard about the Temple of All Consumption.
As for Hathgar – You already know most of the important stuff. No one from the attendances was ever there except for Gister Noshim.
He tales you that he was over there a couple of years ago, maybe seven or eight, he wanted to check the quality of the stone products in the regions and his traveling made him stop over there. When he heard that a horde of Orcs lurks in the region he left but he assures you that the quality of the stone over there is good and several mines were operated over there when he was there.

[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Ping


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn continues to eat and drink, but the temperamental dwarf engages in little talk. Those conversations that he does engage in usually involve him explaining the glory of the dwuirfolk of the Lortmils, and boasting of his own considerable combat prowess. His necklace of ears, mostly full now after the group's recent exploits, makes an appearance several times during these discussions.

At one point, realizing how full the necklace is, the dwarf stops to consider. "Guess I best be startin' anoder one!" he exclaims, lauging heartily at this.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Lenuran of Lortmills*

Lenuran enjoys the evening, regaling all those who approach about their adventures so far to date.

Once the crowd has died down and the evening is growing to a close, he heads back to his room and gets some much needed rest, in preparation for the long journey by horseback in the morning.


----------



## stonegod

The Kid eats like one starved—or one who has been starved in the past. Several potatoes and other treats disappear into his many pockets. He avoids conversation, but does keep his eyes and ears no the room.

OOC: The Kid will eat, Sense Motive, and Spot and Listen while avoiding conversation. He's not a talker.


----------



## DEFCON 1

(Unless someone asks him a direct question that he can answer, there is nothing Ithiken nor I wish to do at the party. I'm ready to move on when we can.)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Forth Freeday, Coldeven. 28/3/600.

You retire to your room after the party dies and all of the guests leave. That was a comforting night but heroes needs to be on alert, and you need to prepare for the voyage to Verbobonc and later, to the Lortmils.
You awake in the morning to the smell of eggs and sausages, 
Well guys, what are your plans for the last freeday of the month?
Vesta smiles as she serves the food with some fresh goat milk.


----------



## Rhun

*Korbryn Riveshieild, dwarf fighter*

"Da road be callin' our names," says the dwarf by way of answer, speaking between enormous bites of egg and sausage. "I'm 'fraid we must be puttin' yer nice lil village 'ere be'ind us."


----------



## DEFCON 1

"Doing nothing.  I've done all I need to do.  I want to get going." Ithiken says.


----------



## stonegod

The Kid continues to eat. He must have a hollow leg somewhere.


----------



## Rhun

"So den," says the dwarf to his companions, "It is agreed? We be makin' our way t' Verbobonc, an' den from dere t' points beyond."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

It is approximately 50 miles from Hommlet to Verbobonc. I assume you gather your belongings on the back (or a cart / mule) and set on the morning.

Movement on road + hills: 16.6 hours by foot or 11 hours with a light horse (if you buy them). So you can arrive around midnight by foot to Verbobonc without a camp or in the morning if you do camp. Or in the evening if you buy horses.
When you get closer to Verbobonc there are numerous inns along the way for travelers from Kron hills and Celene, so no worries about bandits.

Link to city map


----------



## Rhun

*OOC: Korbryn would rather walk than ride a horse, but if it is going to slow down the group then he would grudgingly ride. I need to find him a war boar or something to ride. *


----------



## stonegod

The Kid has a horse (bought a new one when the Dragon killed old). He's a scout, needs a horse.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Lenuran also purchased a new pony after the dragon dined upon his last one.  Giddy-up.


----------



## Rhun

"Bah, ya 'orse luvin' sons o' Gruumsh," growls the dwarf when his companions all mount up for the ride to Verbobonc. "I 'spose I'm gonna be needin' a 'orse too, else ye'll be leavin' me in da dirt!"


*Korbryn will buy a light horse, unless there is something more "dwarf-like" available.*


----------



## s@squ@tch

"Now, now," clucks Lenuran,"There is no reason to invoke the name of the foul orcish god upon us for preferring a more expedious method of conveyance."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

You enter to the *free city of Verbobonc*, ruled by his Noble Lordship, Viscount Langard, Defender of the Faith. Most of the city consist Human folk, but there is a big community of gnomes from the Kron hills and a small community of sylvan elves. Verbobonc is surrounded by a fortified stone wall 10ft thick and 30ft high. The walls are crenellated, and the top ledge has room for guards to walk along. The walkways are covered in areas (wooden planks and poles only) to give some cover against overhead attacks. Towers dot the wall at irregular intervals.
You enter through one of the land gates that is called the “high” gate since this gate opens to the ‘High Road’ and caters to all traffic bound south and east to Hommlet, the Kron Hills and the olven realm of Celene. 4 guards stand and let the people pass. One of them looks like a priest of St. Cuthbert. There is a tax collector at the gate [2cp per individual entering, 1sp if the individual is mounted (horse with saddlebags): 

All streets are made of cobblestone with a depression down the centre to catch rainwater into the sewer system. No sidewalks exist so the streets run from building edge to building edge. In the ‘Human’ sections of the city, most of the main streets have reflective ‘Lantern-like’ globes with a ‘Continual Flame’ spell in them. These hang from building awnings at a height of 7 feet and are spaced 30-40 feet apart so most of the light is continuous. Secondary streets and alleys are not lit; citizens commonly hire lantern-bearers when traveling the side streets after dark.

You station yourselves in the *“The Bronze Unicorn Inn”* that is located in the foreigner’s quarter.
This medium sized inn caters to adventures, mercenaries or other well-to-do foreigners. Immediately as you enter the Bronze Unicorn, you realize how much effort has been made to accommodate the cliental. Each room has large comfortable beds, doors and window shutters that lock from the inside, fresh linens, magic lighting, etc. Although there is no running water in the rooms, there is a bath or basin that can be filled with hot water at the guest’s request. There are no common rooms at this in, but single, double and quad occupancy rooms are available. The large ‘quad’ rooms have a separate meeting room adjoining them. There are a few rooms with furniture and beds especially made for smaller guests (gnomes, halflings, etc).
In addition to the rooms, the inn has its own secure vault that travelers can place their goods in. Room service is available. There is a large ‘tap’ room located on the ground floor. Guests can mingle over ales, or relax in the thickly padded chairs and benches. A large fireplace dominates the room, where two oak carvings of Unicorns frame the sides. Entertainment in the taproom is usually foreign bards (guests) who tell tales of their adventures or far off lands. A rather large (but crude) map of the city is located on one wall, which shows all of the major temples/churches and the main points of interest in the city. It is getting somewhat dated, but guests have scribbled on it and added to it. [cost 125% from what is written in the book]


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn can only grumble about the high prices of the inn, and having to pay taxes to enter the city. "We shoul' be a findin' da magic types fer enchantin' our goods 'fore dis town taxes an' charges us t' death."


----------



## DEFCON 1

Ithiken nods at Korbyn's words as he stands in front of the city map.  "I think you're right, Korbry--".  However, Ithiken's voice suddenly trails off as he takes a step closer to the legend and squints at one of the names listed.

You hear him barely whisper under his breath "Veera's Voluptuous Maidens", and the elf suddenly straightens up and turns around, his face slightly flushed and his breathing a tad quick.  He coughs in an attempt to regain some composure, and then nonchallantly says "Gentlemen, I think all of us have duties to attend to here in the city.  How about we do what we need to do, and meet back here later on tonight for supper?  Hmm?"


----------



## stonegod

DEFCON 1 said:


> You hear him barely whisper under his breath "Veera's Voluptuous Maidens", and the elf suddenly straightens up and turns around, his face slightly flushed and his breathing a tad quick.  He coughs in an attempt to regain some composure, and then nonchallantly says "Gentlemen, I think all of us have duties to attend to here in the city.  How about we do what we need to do, and meet back here later on tonight for supper?  Hmm?"



The Kid has good ears, and blushes a bit for no apparent reason. He looks down at his feet, his voice breaking as he speaks. Uh-uhm... I-I'll go with the master dwarf.


----------



## s@squ@tch

"Quite right, my good sir, quite right." says Lenuran as he studies the map.


"I think I'll head over to the gnome's quarter and see if it is really a quarter, or more like an eighth.  Plus it would be nice to see eye-to-eye with someone for once."

"Perhaps I'll learn more about our destination."


----------



## Voadam

DEFCON 1 said:


> the elf suddenly straightens up and turns around, his face slightly flushed and his breathing a tad quick.  He coughs in an attempt to regain some composure, and then nonchallantly says "Gentlemen, I think all of us have duties to attend to here in the city.  How about we do what we need to do, and meet back here later on tonight for supper?  Hmm?"




"*Very well. Peace be upon you*." Miltiades will go to the ministry of Rao and check in with his order, in particular looking for lorebooks on the purple spiral cult and coordinate information on current known and suspected cult activities. Miltiades will also see if he can get any magical item ID's, upgrades and purchases done at the monastery. If not then he might make magical inquiries at the tower of Ahmet ibn Hamzat, who sounds like a fellow baklunish in these eastern lands and since he has a tower of his own marked on the map he might be an enchanting wizard.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: The wizard has returned!


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn is all business. "Da Kid an' I will take care o' exchangin' our loot fer 'ard coin, an' then we can get t' buyin' what we be needin'."


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: I am losing my mind -- what skill would be usable to try and haggle a better price for items?


----------



## Rhun

*OOC: Truth be told, I'd think you could use any. Bluff, Diplomacy or Intimidate could also have potential use in that way, but would also have potential pitfalls. Fail an Intimidate check to haggle, and the shopkeep might call the city watch!*


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Well, Lenuran might be someone to take along to sell the stuff, as he has that +15 diplomacy modifier... pretty much can make anyone fairly friendly.


----------



## Rhun

*Well, he was heading to the gnome quarter, and I didn't want to make it so he couldn't go do whatever he was going to do there.*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

[sblock=Miltiades]
200 ft. from the inn you are stationed lies the Monastery of the Reverent Brothers (Rao)
This grand monastery is set between the Castle Greyfist and the richest neighborhood in the city. It has been constructed with the finest stone and is almost an extension of the castle itself.
There are four structures associated with the monastery: the northern wall extension of the castle;
the tower of reason; the assembly hall of Reverent Brothers; and the halls of Peace. The ‘Tower of Reason’ is a special spot for the clergy of Rao to meditate. A permanent ‘Silence spell is placed atop the tower where the brotherhood can quietly reflect on the stunning view from the observatory.
The ‘Assembly Hall of Reverent Brothers’ is the grand place of worship. Stunning stained glass and high arched ceilings grace this congregation. This is where the devote come to worship, and on any given day, Verbobonc’s nobility and rich are found here. The final four-sided building is called the ‘Halls of Peace’. This is where the brotherhood has its accommodations. No special services except meditation.

Tower of Ahmet ibn Hamza - This 5 story tower belongs to the Superintendent of the Waterworks. He is responsible for making sure the cities water supply, moat and sewage system
are running efficiently.[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

[sblock=Korbryn, Thandis, Lenuran]
Jala’s Armoury and Weaponsmithy is the most known place that sells armor and weapons in the city.
Jala has one of the largest armouries in the city. He also has the largest showroom of magical armour and weapons for sale. This huge building was actually two separate shops (independent), but since Jala purchased them both, he has since joined the two. Visitors to his shop can expect to see large storerooms filled with metal, huge showrooms, multiple forges and fevered workers pounding away at anvils. All the back areas are filled with smoke and sweat. The showrooms are crowded.
Jala (Ftr-5), a short man who has grown very podgy since he left the mercenary business, can be seen running around his shop, checking in on every process in his business. He pays special attention to customers who seem to know their weapons (level 4+ warriors like Korbryn). Goods/Services: All normal weapons, shields and light/med armours are available. Heavy armour takes 8 days to create and modify for the wearer. Exotic weapons take 5 days to create. Cost: Cost for all items here are Average (100% of list price). Quality: All weapons/armour can be made into Masterwork items, but again, Heavy armour and Exotic weapons will take an additional 5 days to create (for a total of 13 and 10 days, respectively). All other masterwork items are in stock. Jala’s has a business deal with the Silver Consortium: he hires some of their most gifted students 
To create magic weapons/armour. This arrangement has caused some of the work areas to look like a ‘magic school field-trip’. Jala can put in special orders for weapons/armour up to +3 enhancement and/or any Special Ability with less than a 9th level recommended caster level. These items take the usual (PHB)
times to create.

[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

[sblock=Ithiken]
Veera's Voluptuous Maidens
This tavern is a bedlam of rowdy, partygoers from noon to after dawn, occasionally interrupted by violent brawls that break out. This multi-storied tavern/festhall has balconies that overhang the front street.
Although the bartender is a human male, the rest of the staff is all very attractive females and you are amazed to see their skill in fighting when they kick out some pervert drunk males.
The food here is minimal and on the salty side. The wine and beers are surprisingly good quality and the prices are average.
[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1

Ithiken sits in amazement at one of the tables in the center of Hoote-- er, I mean Veera's.  While he munches on rather overcooked chicken wings and drinking several tall ales... he can't help but stare at the barmaids going about their business.  With his long blond hair and flowing purple velvet robes, the elf looks a bit too froofie for the establishment... but he does his best to not act quite so out of place.

He tries his best to start the occasional conversation with any of the lovely females that pass by, even though they probably wouldn't give him the time of day if he wasn't spending gold on food and drink.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Ping


----------



## Rhun

Realizing that their goods didn't fetch quite as much coin as he had hoped, Korbryn is forced to put off the idea of upgrading _Anrak_. He thanks Master Jala for his time and the tour, and promises to come back to have the weapon modified as soon as he can afford it.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Time flies and you gather again in the evening in the “The Bronze Unicorn Inn”.
A soft melody about the adventures of one barbarian from the Tiger nomads welcomes you as you sit and order the evening meal - Veal soup with onions, served with goat cheese and local beer.
The inn is crowded with adventurers from all around the Flanaess. Humans of all kinds (Suel, Oeridian, Flan and Baklunish), Hill dwarves, Mountain Dwarves, Rock gnomes and even one forest gnome and a group of four Halflings that share stories of far lands and a legend about a ring.

*If you plan to leave on the next day please indicate it with RP


----------



## Rhun

"Well, its seemin' as if our lil trip 'ere didn't accomplish quite as much as I'd 'oped." Korbryn quickly slurps down the remains of his veal soup, and helps himself to a long draught of beer. "So, should we be 'eadin' out tomorrow?"


----------



## s@squ@tch

"Well, Master dwarf, as I just figured out what these other baubles do, we should sell them tomorrow morning, then obtain several more pearls."

He pauses, looking at the mithral shirt he wears underneath his vest.

"You know, I really should have this enchanted as well, and there was that headband that looked quite stylish I saw in that shop window back there.....

OOC: I have 1287 gp left from the first division of loot awhile back, I'd like to take 1000gp of that to enchant the mithral shirt from MW to +1.  Also would like to pick up 5 pearls for use on the road, along with possibly purchasing a "Headbander of the Lorebinder" (MIC110 - 1600 gp) with Lenuran's share of the sales of these items.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Ithiken shrugs his shoulders, as he got what he wanted out of the trip... a little R&R while ogling a few gorgeous females that were serving him beer.

"If we don't have the money for anything else... yeah, I guess we might as well move on."


----------



## stonegod

When the Kid gets his cut, his eyes go wide. Then, he goes up to the priest. I owe you this for early with my thanks. He then saddles up, ready to go.[sblock=OOC]The Kid repays Miltiades 236 he borrowed. Can he change the rest to gems/etc. so he's not carrying 4kgp around?[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=OOC]
Do we have a final tally of how much each of our shares are?
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

*OOC: I don't believe we came up with a final tally, thoug I think we were close in the OOC thread.*


----------



## s@squ@tch

_OOC: OK, 10000 gp for each of us.  How's that work? _


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> _OOC: OK, 10000 gp for each of us.  How's that work? _




*I like it! *


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Evening turns to night, night turns to morning. It is a new day

*God's day, Planting 4/4/600.*

You awake to the sound of far bells from the temple of Zilchus.
It is morning, and everyone goes to half day fo work and worshipping


----------



## stonegod

The Kid washes and rubs his face, still feeling for stubble. Still as smooth as an elf. Shrugging, he nods when the others wake.

Where next? The Hills?


----------



## Rhun

"I've got one task t' run afore we be leavin'," grumbles the dwarf, though his gear is already packed and he looks ready to go. "I'm thinkin' t' pick me up one o' those fancy rings 'o protection."


----------



## Voadam

"*I too plan on acquiring some items of healing magic. I believe we shall need it."*


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn chuckles, a deep, gravelly laugh. "Oh aye, laddie," he says, still chuckling. "We shall certainly be needin' the 'ealing."


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Lenuran*

"I need to collect my armor and I am ready to depart, although I will miss civilization...." he says as he looks around at the inn.

"Hopefully Hathgar will contain some semblance of culture."

OOC: Lenuran will collect his now enchanted armor and with his headband, he is ready to go.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Leaving Verbobonc - Waterday 5/4/600 (day/month/year)*

You gather in the next morning in the dining hall of the inn. After a lovely breakfast you pack and leave the free city of Verbobonc. The road to the Kron hills is the “Low road” and it begins in the South-way (Low) Gate. The ‘Low Road’ continues southwest from this gate. All traffic bound to/from the Iron Wood, or the Kingdom of Veluna travel through this gate. It is moderately traveled, since most visitors from Veluna travel from the river Velverdyva.
Lucky for you, you do not need to travel through the Iron wood, but traveling his south-east border is not something to be proud off either. Tales say that the woods are hunted and travelers avoid them during night time. 

*Village of Rhynehurst Starday 8/4/600*

After two and half days along the “Low Road” you reach to the small village of Rhynehurst. It is a nice stop with a pleasant community of farmers and woodmen. 
Gathering some information, you find out that to reach Hagthar, you need to take the dirt path to the south. The path leads to the Kron hills, along a local stream. The first part of the voyage is to Castle Estival – 5 hours by foot. It is the last check point of humans before the Kron hills. Afterwards the trail continues along the stream and lies on the east border of the towering yarpik and ipp trees of the Ironwood.
It will take you 1.5 days to reach Loren’s ford. It is a ranger’s tower post, up on the Kron hills and is guarded by Gnome rangers. From there the road splits. You need to take the chasm and underground of Nurell. 
[sblock=Lenuran Knowledge]
The name comes from a past and now ruined temple that was 7 miles to the south, where the hills meets the forest. 
It was dedicated to the god Urdlen. Urdlen is the gnome deity of greed and blood. It was destroyed by clerics of Garl Glittergold and the paladins of Gaerdal Ironhand (gnome deity of protection, vigilance, and combat). The name Nurell is the name of the high priest of Urdlen that was slew over there during the combat.  
[/sblock]
The underground passage is 15 miles approximately and emerges from a large cave to the road that leads back to Veluna and the town of Hagthar. The underground passage is not guarded, some say that the underground river is evil and it feeds the southern portions of the Ironwood, the roots of the trees are said to be so deep that they drink the river and feeds the evil of the woods ... or maybe it was the temple. Who knows...


ooc - if you want to buy food/survival equipment/ climbing equipment it is the place.


----------



## Rhun

*I'll check over Korbryn's charsheet tomorrow morning, and if he is missing anything I think he might need I'll get it added.*


----------



## stonegod

The Kid makes sure they have a good set of trail rations just in case and a bit of rope and tackle. He would not be carrying it, but his horse was sturdy enough.

OOC: Just some rations, rope, pitons and a climbing kit. I'll update the sheet later.


----------



## Voadam

Miltiades already has food, water, and sundry camp gear in his magical haversack.

"*Peace be upon us. Let us go."*


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: added rations to Lenuran's sheet.  He's ready to roll.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Ithiken resupplies as needed.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn too purchases more rations, as well as a couple of jugs of ale to enjoy around the campfire.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

A supply caravan heads from the little village of Rhynehurst to castle Estival, carrying hemp, oil and leather. They are happy with your company and you acquire knowledge about the local boring politics and some fairy tales of the lands from the old teamster.
After 3 hours on board the caravan you reach to the castle grounds. The castle belongs to a local knight that swore his alliance to the free city of Verbobonc. So he was given a land in the south west part of the city’s domain. Several farms are located around the castle with numerous fields of wheat and corn. No inn is the area, but since you traveled with the caravan, you are permitted to spend the night in a barn and have a warm dinner with the caravan’s master.

*Sunday 9/4/600*

Leaving the castle ground you begin the voyage toward the Kron hills. The dirt path runs along a clear stream and after half a day, the towering twisted trees of the Ironwood begin to border the other side of the shallow stream. The forest itself is quite, ut you do hear croaks and chirping here and there. When the edge between twilight and eve comes, you here calls, in the human tongue, they are weak but clear.
“help ... please, somebody” _*sobbing*_ “please ... help me...”
Someone is calling, sounds like a woman’s voice ... coming from the edge of the woods.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Looking around at the rest of the group,"Now, we should see who, or what,  is making that noise -- hopefully it won't be someone or something that would like to enjoy us as a snack, and is only using the human voice as a ruse."

Seeing them do nothing,"Fine, I'll go and do it."

He calls out to the voice,"Hello!  What help do you require -- and where are you located?"


----------



## stonegod

The Kid, having grown up on the mean streets, immediately smells a trap. As the gnome draws attention to himself, he dismounts as quietly as he can and makes for cover to listen and make his way around carefully.

OOC: Move/Hide and Sense Motive to discern true intent.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

"Please ... I’m trapped!!! ... Help me."
Replies the voice from somewhere both Thandis and Lenuran cannot see.

You guess you’ll have to cross the shallow stream by jumping from stone to stone and go into the edge of the woods


----------



## Rhun

"Bah," says Korbryn, glancing at the water. "I like this not at all."


----------



## stonegod

OOC: Anything from the Kid's Sense Motive check? He'll try to cross the river stealthily if possible.


----------



## s@squ@tch

"I am as good a samaritan as anyone I know, but my trap sense is tingling." mutters the old gnome.

"There is naught a chance in the Nine Hells that this is on the up-and-up."

OOC: Sense Motive +10 check to see if he can tell anything from the voice


----------



## DEFCON 1

Ithiken shrugs.  "Well, we could always test her I suppose."  He stands up and shouts in the direction of the voice "How many levels are there in the dungeon of Castle Greyhawk?"


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn furrows his brow and looks at Ithiken. "ow is that a test?" he whispers to his companions. "I'm not even fer knowin' 'ow many levels there be."


----------



## DEFCON 1

Ithiken turns to Korbryn and opens his mouth to answer... but no sound comes.  He opens and closes his mouth several times as he's trying to come up with an answer, but he finds nothing.  Finally he sheepishly turns slightly indignant.  "Well... if they answer something like _two_... then we know they're lying.  And that would mean... that... they... are... liars.  I guess."

His jaw juts out.  "Shut up!"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

[sblock=Sense motive Thandis and Lenuran]
You get the same feeling. The calls for help are “cold” and emotionless ...weird.
[/sblock]

No reply comes to Ithiken’s enigma. The voice “vanish” and you hear no one.

[sblock=Thandis Stealth mode]
In the meantime, Thandis cross the little stream by jumping from stone to stone. He takes a cover behind a bush, but spots nothing ... suddenly, he spots a movement, and a dark figure walks between the shadows of the woods. He cannot tell what it is.
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod

[sblock=The Kid]The Kid tries to steathily make his way around to where he can see thing from, weapons in hand.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Not liking the silence, Korbryn shouts into the woods."If'n ye don't be answerin', I'll be introducin' ye t' me blade!"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

[sblock=Thandis]
Listen Vs. Move Silently [Fail]
Spot Vs. Hide [Success]
You hear nothing. No sound comes from the moving figure. The figure is a woman, dressed in tattered cloth, gashed wounds and scars can be seen, she is hiding behind a tree, peeking to the camp you placed across the stream.
Glancing to the right, you spot something strange, the tree the figure stands behind got a long scar along his trunk. To your horror, the scar moves a little bit, opening slightly and closing again.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam

*Priest of reason and logic*



DEFCON 1 said:


> Ithiken turns to Korbryn and opens his mouth to answer... but no sound comes.  He opens and closes his mouth several times as he's trying to come up with an answer, but he finds nothing.  Finally he sheepishly turns slightly indignant.  "Well... if they answer something like _two_... then we know they're lying.  And that would mean... that... they... are... liars.  I guess."




"*Indeed."*


> His jaw juts out.  "Shut up!"




Changing the subject Miltiades says "*I cannot place where the voice was coming from. I have magic that will allow me to see from a different vantage point. Where do you think would be best to view from?"*


----------



## stonegod

[sblock=The Kid]The Kid didn't like the look of this. He carefully made his way back to the river where hopefully he'd be seen by the others, but not by the strangeness[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Lenuran*

"You know," says the gnome,"Thandis may require some aid at some point, and my old bones and short legs would not be of much help crossing the river."

OOC: is the kid crossing the river?


----------



## stonegod

OOC: The Kid is currently out of sight I believe.


----------



## s@squ@tch

"Did anyone of you see where he went?" Lenuran asks as he scratches his eyes,"I'm not sure where he actually went off to." 


"Hopefully we can remember what his voice sounds like in case we hear something."


----------



## Rhun

"The Kid can take care o' 'imself," says Korbryn, his eyes searching the trees for any sign of danger. "If'n 'e be out o' sight, there be a reason fer it."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

ping


----------



## stonegod

OOC: I post the Kid's action here. No note on its success yet.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn continues to scan the woods for any signs of the Kid or of danger.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

You spot the kid jumping from bush to bush until taking a spot behind a large rock. 
He looks at you, trying to catch your attention.


----------



## stonegod

The Kid indicates the thicket of forest and holds up two fingers. He then pantomimes someone watching, probably a girl (at least thats what the cupped hands _probably_ mean), and ... something? (One armed held straight up with his fingers waggling). His grimacing face suggests whatever it is, its evil.[sblock=Sense Motive 15 (Most likely)]Its an evil tree![/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

"See? Wha' did I tell ye?" whispers Korbryn. "We're bein' watched."


----------



## DEFCON 1

Ithiken watches The Kid go through his elaborate pantomime, his face frozen in confusion. 







Rhun said:


> "See? Wha' did I tell ye?  We're bein' watched."



"Yeah..." says the elf... "By a cow... with large udders... holding a flag... and sufffering from some sort of stomach virus."

Ithiken glances at the others, and then back at The Kid.  "Either that, or The Kid is learning a new dance of some type."

His eyes widen and he shakes his head.  "I don't want to go over there."


----------



## Rhun

"Bah, tha' daft kid be sayin' 'e sees an evil tree, or some such nonsense," says Korbryn, drawing his greatsword. He starts toward the indicated thicket. 'I'll be takin' a look. Watch me back!"


*Sense Motive: 18

Korbryn draws his weapon and moves toward the thicket.*


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Lenuran*

Lenuran stares at the kid's pantomine and blinks.

"Really? That's what he's trying to say?  I can think of so many other ways to say it in a more orderly and easy to understand reason." says the gnome quietly to the others nearby.

Looking across the river, not directly at Thandis, the gnome moves his hands up as if in a questioning fashion, while spinning around and hopping up and down.

[sblock=Sense Motive DC15]
He is trying to get Thandis to point to where the evil tree is.
[/sblock]

Seeing the others stare at him like he is crazy, he sighs, then reaches into his pocket to withdraw a small piece of fleece.

After a few gestures and words, five men in chainmail, emblazened with the standard of Verbobonc, with large two handed-axes appear behind the groups horses and begin to march towards the river, creaks of armor can be heard, along with the heavy footfalls upon the ground.  They reach the river and begin to wade through it towards the other side.  The sounds of the water splashing against their thrashing feet can be heard.


[sblock=OOC]

Lenuran Sense Motive (1d20+10=30) 

Cast _Minor Image_ (disbelief DC16) of five men in armor with greataxes and have them start to move across the river -- sounds elements will be the creaks and noises of chain armor moving against itself, the footfalls of their steps upon the ground, then the sound of water being disturbed by people walking through it.

Spells left:

3/4/1

[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

The fearless dwarf crosses the stream, a moment pass and five soldiers of the free city, holding mighty axes appear and follow ihm. Once they reach with Korbryn the other side and the edge of the woods they stop.
Both “them” and the dwarf are waiting to see if there is something on the other side. Korbryn scans the line of trees, but nothing ... no woman and no evil tree.

Thandis glance again, all the trees seem to be the same again. He cannot tell which tree was the “evil” one, since he don’t see the woman that stood behind that tree.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Meanwhile, on the other side of the river, Lenuran continues to concentrate on his illusion.

Across the water, the 'leader' of the five men turns and faces the other four, he points to two of them, barks an order, the exact words cannot be made out, then points to the left, he turns to the other two and does the same thing, but points to the right.

Immediately, the leader turns around, grasps his axe in both hands then heads forwards towards the tree line, whereas the other two groups of two go left and right respectively.

The sounds of their armor and footfalls continue, and those who look close at the men see their hands clenching and unclenching the hafts of their weapons.

OOC: break the illusions up into three groups, have them spread out a bit -- one middle, one to the left and right.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn lags a bit behind the illusions, letting them approach the trees. He follows after cautiously.


----------



## Voadam

Miltiades figures out the Kid's message and even that of the prancing gnome.

Sense motive 20 and 15.

He readies his clairvoyance for if the Kid responds by pointing out more specifically where the "evil tree" is.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Nobody jumps from the trees and thorny bushes toward the “ghostly and brave” soldiers of the free city. The forest I quiet. Who ever was there is no more ... or no where to be seen.


----------



## Rhun

"Dere ain't nothin' ere!" calls Korbryn back to his companions. "Lest ye wan' me t' be cuttin' down the forest wid me blade?"


----------



## stonegod

The Kid stands up and shrugs. There was a girl, and a tree with a mouth. Guess they're gone now. He begins to make his way back over with the intent of leaving.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn gives The Kid an incredulous look. "A'rigth. Where be ye hidin' the good stuff? If'n its gonna be makin' ye see things, ye best be sharin' it wida rest o' us."


----------



## s@squ@tch

Lenuran is somewhat disappointed that the free men of Verbobonc did not get to engage an angry tree, or save a damsel-in-distress.

Realizing that continuing the illusion makes no sense, he sends each soldier flying into the air, then has then burst open like fireworks, complete with sound.  

After all five have met with a pyrotechnic ending, he turns to the others,"Well, I guess we should get moving again then."


----------



## Rhun

The dwarf gives Lenuren a wink. "Nice fireworks. But aye, it be time t' move on."


----------



## Voadam

"*It seems as though whatever it was sought to draw us off our path and unawares. Best to stay wary lest it shadow us seeking an opening if we drop our guard*."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Ping ... sorry for the slow post rate*
A thundering voice is heard from the sky
*God have a thesis to write and got to move to a new location soon.*
Suddenly, your characters freeze and wait patiently for the DM to finish his RL stuff


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

_World comes back to life ..._

Far howls, night noises and red starring eyes from the woods are part of the night action. But neither night creatures nor dark enemies comes near the blazing fire of the camp.

*Moonday 10/4/600*

The trail leaves the grassy, light forested plains of Verbobonc and zigzags throw the forested hills of the western Kron land. Half a day pass with the feeling that someone stalks you. Finally you come to a small clearing in the forest where a gigantic tree towers above the canopy of the other trees.







A wooden staircase circles the tree’s trunk, up above you spot a big tree house, looking more like observation. Three gnomes pops out from behind other trees, they are holding bows and swords and are dressed with earth and forest colored garments.

Two rest their hands on their bows, while the third speaks
Strangers! Where do you hail from and what is your business in the forest of the gnome land?


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Lenuran of Lortmils*

Lenuran's eyes light up when he sees gnomes in the trees.

"Greetings friends," he bellows up to them,"We come from the Free City of Verbobonc, headed towards Hathgar."

"We seek passage through this land, but would welcome any information you might have about the surrounding area.  Would you be ameniable to talking with us for a bit?"

OOC: Diplomacy check +15 to alter their attitude towards us.


----------



## Voadam

*Inquisitor Miltiades*

"*Peace be upon you*." 

ooc diplomacy +8 for aid another


----------



## Rhun

"Aye," grumbles Korbryn. "We mean ye no 'arm, if'n goodly folk ye be."


----------



## DEFCON 1

Ithiken looks up into the trees, then turns to the rest of the group.  With a look of mock seriousness, he whispers to them "I don't know if we should travel this way.  It seems as though this is 'Gnome Man's Land'."


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn groans. "Ye'd best be keepin' yer day job, wizard," he says, shaking his head. It was hard to notice, but their was a slight smile on the dwarf's scarred face.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

[sblock=Diplomacy check] Success. Cautious to Friendly [/sblock]
The two gnomes hurl their bows back on their shoulders and smile back. The third one comes to greet Lenuran personally.
[sblock=Gnome language]
"If a fellow gnome leads a party of humans, Elf and a Dwarf, then I am calm."
[/sblock]
He then turns to the other and speaks with a strange accent the language of humans
"Come, follow us. Let us share some tea in the tower."


----------



## Rhun

"Me throat be parched,"[/colro] says Korbryn. "A spot o' tea would d' nicely."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

You climb up the stairs that ends in the middle of the tree. The gnome whistles and a metal platform is lowered by some kind of mechanism and chains.
*Elevator ... made in Kron.*
The gnome smiles.
Lifted in pairs each time you reach the observation hut. From there, the whole land can be seen, to the south you spot almost the entire Iron wood, you even see the castle where you slept two days ago. To the west and east, the forested hills extend to the horizon like a green wavy blanket. To the north you spot the Lortmils.
A fourth gnome wanders around the place, in the middle of the place there is a table, in On a small table lies a cocking pot and several cups.
*Good thing*
The gnome says and nods towered the pot.
*It can boil or cool water on command ... magic.
*


----------



## Voadam

Miltiades will take some of the tea when offered and engage them in polite conversation, asking whether they know of any local illusion creating monsters that attempt to lure wanderers with maiden calls asking for help.


----------



## stonegod

The Kid whistles lowly seeing the sights; he'd never been this high before. He took his time looking out about the scene, paying attention to everything before him and looking for anything that might give them trouble from here to their destination.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn takes a flask from his belt and pours a shot of rotgut into his tea before taking a sip. Then he nods, and turns his attention to looking out over the lands around the watch tower, letting the others do the talking.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Lenuran of Lortmills*

"Ahh, it is so nice to be back in the company of fellow littlefolk."

He oohs and aahs as he inspects the elevator and magic pot, waxing poetic about the bounty that Glittergold bestows upon his faithful.

[sblock=OOC]

Does Lenuran know much about the gnome community in this area?  Bardic Knowledge?  Or would he know anything since he is 'of Lortmills'?
[/sblock]

He looks out of the tree at the expanse of land in each direction, but particularly in the direction of Hathgar, looking for anything of note.

He then alights upon a small chair and partakes in a cup of tea, as he begins to question the other gnomes about what they do in this area, and have they seen anything out of the ordinary lately -- or even if they've seen anything not-out-of the ordinary.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Illusions?*
Say one of the gnome guards.
Nahh.. Probably the forest is playing tricks on their minds
Say the seemingly leader of the group.
We spied humans and heard reports of other gnomes about cruel undead that try to prey on the living by seducing them into the woods ... crying for help for the intelligent ones is one way to do it. 


*The woods are haunted*
Reply another gnome
The leader nods in agreement and says
You better stay out of them, and if you need to pass them you better circle the entire forest or travel below it.

Admiring the view and scenery, you drink your teas.
An hour later, one ofg the guards returns with some fresh apples and berries. The “tea-serving” gnome takes the berries and squeezes them. Taking their juice, he “orders” the magical pot to produce cold water ... then he hands you a fresh berry-water mixed juice.

*This outpost seems to be small ah ?*
The “serving tea” gnome chuckles to himself
*There is a large community of gnomes around here ... just not where you expect them to be.*

[sblock=Lenuran knowledge]
Loren’s ford is a large village of gnomes ... underground village. It should lie below the area you currently are. This gigantic tree is part of the village, but one of several “above-ground” places. There is an extensive network of mined tunnels and roads below the surface of the Kron hills. From the capital of Kron that lays in the east through Tulvar, Osnalbrote and finally Loren’s ford. (These are the four gnome settlement, with Kron being the largest city and the capital, and Loren’s ford is the smallest and mark the western part of the gnome kingdom)
The land of Kron belongs to a large community of rock gnomes. Thought the majority of the denizens of Loren’s ford is forest gnomes. There is a big community of rock gnomes that live among the dwarves of the Lortmills, originally, they were part of the rock gnomes from the Kron – Leurans is part of them.[/sblock]

Questioning about the area and questions about the gnomes’ jobs reveals the following:
They are here to guard and observe anything that might be suspicious, but peace and prosperity came upon the land, so not much of a job to the rangers save for small goblin parties and once a month an evil denizen of the forest decide to scourge the area out of his home in the woods. This place serves like a tower and a refugee place for the pure hearted that wander the land.
As for the area – Nurell ruins lies not far from here, but they are probably home to wild animals and things that better left in the darkness of the temple’s dungeon.
From here, the stream widens to a roaring rocky river with waterfalls. There is an old route that heads west with a rope bridge that crosses the river, but it leads into the woods and to the abandoned hamlet of Valida. Another route goes underground and springs out to the air again 15-20 miles to the west.


----------



## Voadam

"*So we can travel through the haunted woods or underground for a day or two then*."


----------



## stonegod

The Kid shrugs. Die above ground or die below. Bad options either way. Me, I prefer sky.


----------



## Rhun

"Nuthin' t' be a'feared from walkin' under the stone," says Korbryn. The dwarf shrugs. "But either way."


----------



## Voadam

"*The cult favors subterranean depths for their lairs. I expect we will be spending plenty of time underground when we get to our destination. The gnomes warned against the woods, but I would prefer a little more time above ground for the sake of our human sanities. I vote for the woods and abandoned village*." the baklunish priest says agreeing with the Kid.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Lenuran of around here*

"Friends," he says to the gnomes,"We are on our way towards Hathgar -- which way would you travel, if you were to venture that way?"

Lenuran studies them during their answer, expecting them to be truthful, but none-the-less, he wants to be sure. _(OOC: sense motive +10)_

"I have to say, this tree is quite a specimen -- I would never have thought to look for gnomes in the sky, of all places," says Lenuran with a wide smile.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Sky!? Bah..*
Say one of the gnomes to Thandis
*The canopy of the forest is so thick and tangled that you’ll travel with heavy shadows during the day and total darkness during the night.*

*Underground, if you ask me*
Say the tea-serving one.
*Plenty of exotic mushrooms, good for your soup*

*If you know your way in the forest and how to protect yourselves during the night, you can survive the Ironwood ... but be sure to follow the trail. I do expect it to be bushy and almost unseen. Losing your way in the forest is a certain doom.*
Say the third gnome.

It is hard to say ... hard to say.
The gnome leader ranger scratches his forehead.
The roads underground are not guarded and I expect it to be “live” with denizens but only one major passage leads outside. If you stick to the major path, you’ll get out in one piece.

[sblock=Lenuran’s sense]
They do want to help you rather then lie.
The only forest gnome here preferred the forest
The other three rock gnomes preferred the underground passage
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

The dwarf shrugs and finishes his tea. "Either way," he says. "Me blade'll keep us out o' harm, if'n we don be fer gettin' lost."


----------



## DEFCON 1

"I like lamp.  Er-- I mean-- trees.  I like trees." Ithiken shakes his head as if to clear it.  "I say we stay above ground for as long as we can."


----------



## s@squ@tch

"I'm partial to the underground passage myself."

To the other gnomes, Lenuran begins to tell a tale of the giant, rude badger and the knightly gnome.

"There I was, in a run down ghost town, looking for any signs of life, where this huge badger, as big as a house apperars...."   (perform check +10)

The tall tale progresses.

"....every attempt to discuss some meaningful topic was brushed aside in order to talk about mushrooms and grubs...."

"...it wanted to EAT me!  ME!"

"...then I told it that its mother was a hamster and its father smelled of elderberries.  It didn't like that at all."

"...but in the end the badger is now a life long friend, and has promised to work on its dental hygiene and invited me to his home next spring."


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> "...then I told it that its mother was a hamster and its father smelled of elderberries.  It didn't like that at all."




*OOC: "Now be gone, or I shall taunt you a second time!"*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

The gnomes are immpressed with Lenuran's tales and pack you some berries and apples to go as a gift.
"Here take this as well, those arrows can hurt those who walk but are not among the living." [5 arrows +2 vs. Undead]

One of the guards takes you to a voyage of 20 min. in the forested hills to a chasm, the river roars some 100 meter below. A rope bridge cross the 20 meter chasm. The forest on the other side looks quite diffrent from the woods on the hills from where you came. He then reminds you to stick to the trail and bids you farwell.


----------



## DEFCON 1

As the group arrives at the rope bridge, Ithiken spends a moment glancing down into the gorge.  He then raises his head up high and exclaims "BLUE!" (to apparently no one in particular)... and he then crosses the bridge.


----------



## Voadam

Miltiades thanks their gnomish hosts for their hospitality and generosity before leaving with the others. Once a ways away he says. "*So. Does anyone use a bow?"* Once at the bridge Miltiades glances at the dark wood Miltiades and begins to regret his choice of the upper air path. He eyes the bridge dubiously then mutters a calming ritual. He then begins to cross.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn too thanks their gnomish hosts for their hospitality prior to leaving.

At Miltaides words about a bow, the dwarf nods. "Aye, I 'ave me bow, though I prefer the feel o' me blade in me 'ands."


----------



## stonegod

The Kid shrugs. I can take it, but I'm better with my knives. Guess it's be good for more distant shots.


----------



## Rhun

"Aye, lad." Korbryn looks at the rope bridge and frowns. "Would ye per'aps min' checkin' the bridge 'ere fer me? I'm not fer chancin' t' be first, wid me 'eavy armor an' all."


----------



## stonegod

The Kid nods and takes his time.

OOC: Take 20 on search for trap on the bridge (29)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

The rope bridge lies in crossable shape. It is nailed into the ground with huge wooden pitons and 4 thick ropes, thought light weighted Ithiken crossed it without a problem, who knows what will happen to heavier figures. The 100 meter distance is indeed intimidating. Thandis declares that no apparent traps are on the bridge. The bridge swings a little bit when strong gusts are blown below in the gorge.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn waits for The Kid to reach the other side, and then slowly and carefully begins to make his way across the bridge.


----------



## s@squ@tch

After the dwarf is successfully on the other side, the smaller gnome then ventures forth.

"I'll have a strong word with you, Master Dwarf, if your weight has impacted the safety features of this bridge."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Korbryn begin to cross the bridge when suddenly ... a gust of wind blows. Krobryn can swear that he heard sinister whispers that are carried with the wind.
The other members of the group cross one by one until they all reach the other side. Before them tower the tangled trees of the Ironwood. From the bridge, a dirt path, overgrown with wild flowers and grass, can be seen.


----------



## Rhun

*OOC: I may have missed it, but did we leave our mounts somewhere?

*


----------



## stonegod

OOC: Not that I am aware of. Should be with us.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Hopefully they know how to swim.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Oops...
Last time you placed them in the castle’s stable. I guess you took them, but now you have a bridge to cross. Hmmm... Troublesome.


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> OOC: Hopefully they know how to swim.





*Or fly!*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

OOC - I dropped an ooc post

For other matters, I will allow each character to roll a balance roll for his horse.
I will assume that each player is crossing the bridge and then pull his horse with a rope.
Balance roll with a DC of 15 for the horse. If you pass, the horse crosses the bridge. If you fail the horse plunges to his doom.
You can use your "load" option, be in the tower again and take the  deadly  safe underground passage instead.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: hmm, the blue or red pill.  What would Neo do?  How many gnome-sized ponies have to die in this game?


----------



## Rhun

*OOC: Whatever you guys decide...though Kobryrn only has like a 30% chance of making a DC15 balance check.*


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Lenuran's Balance +2 is not looking too promising either.


----------



## Rhun

*OOC: And Korbryn just bought his horse. He even named it. *


----------



## stonegod

OOC: We aren't being threatened right now (we can take it slow), so if everyone trusts the Kid with their horses, he can take 10 and get 15 each time. Assuming Strahd is okay with that.


----------



## Rhun

*Sounds like a plan*

Korbryn turns to look a The Kid. "Ye be sure footed enough t' get me 'orse across?"


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: That's fine by me.  My pony and me are tight, fo' realz - I'd cry if I lost him, again.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

ooc - throw the dice. You can do it slowly and I'll grant you another +3 to the roll but a sudden gust can do the trick against you.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Lenuran guides his spooked steed across the bridge, hoping that he won't have to start looking for another one.  She shies a few times, and at one point, the gnome thinks she is going to take them both over the side, but he seems to make it to the other side.

OOC: With the +3 situational bonus, Pony #2 looks like it may have lived to see another bridge.

Balance check for replacement pony (1d20+2=12)


----------



## Rhun

"So Kid, whaddaya think?" The dwarf scratches at the grisly scar across his face as he waits for his companion to answer.


----------



## stonegod

The Kid shakes his head. I don't like this... With care, he begins leading Dragonbane slowly across the bridge. The Kid and horse move as one, easily crossing. Nat 20 Coming back, the Kid takes a moment to prepare Korbryn's mount and then starts inching across. The mount is stubborn like the dwarf, and a few gusts of winds cause the Kid to pause a moment, but eventually both are on the other side. [16]

Wiping his brow, he looks at the other two remaining. Anyone else?


----------



## Rhun

"Good work," say the dwarf. "I'll be owin' ye an ale fer that." Korbryn smiles and nods, and makes his own way across the bridge.


*OOC: Changing the color for Korbryn's speech, as I just notice how similar his and The Kid's coloration is.*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*NPCing Miltiades and Ithiken*

You are so skilled! take mine too.
Call the magician
Yes, never saw so elegant crossing.
Miltiades replies.


----------



## stonegod

The Kid nods at the compliments, but look serious as he gets to work. With care and some sure-footedness, he manages to get the rest of the mounts across.

OOC: Not sure if there was one or two mounts left, but I succeeded twice.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn keeps watch on the far side of the chasm as he waits for The Kid to bring all of the horses safely across.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*The Ironwood*

Once the party members and the steeds cross safely you take a look at the path that lies ahead. A thin bushy trail leads into the forest. When you were on the bridge the sun shined with all her glory but now, looking up above, the sun is a very dim circle, playing hide and seek through the dense canopy.


----------



## Rhun

"An ominous sort o' place, eh?" says Korbryn as the group rides through the forest. "But per'aps dere be some goblies t' kill."


----------



## DEFCON 1

Ithiken shrugs and continues on.  "We just keep moving forward till we get where we're going, I guess."


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn grunts, and urges his mount forward along the path.


----------



## stonegod

The Kid tries to use his knowledge of the land to keep them on the right track, while keeping his eyes open. But while he has the knowledge, his field experience is... lacking.

OOC: Spot/Listen 16 (taking 10), Kn: geography 13, Survival 4


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn lets The Kid lead the way, trusting in his companion. He rides a couple of horselengths behind upon Werglori, his own eyes and ears open to any possible danger.

*Spot +2, Listen +2*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

The kid never was in this part of the world and especially never in these haunted woods. Ten minutes pass when the kid stops, he doesn’t have a clue where the trail is. You are lost but luckily for you the sun still peeks here and there from behind the dense canopy, so you can guess where east and approximate location of the river is. If it was night with no stars for guidance, the party was in dire situation.


----------



## Rhun

"We should o' travelled 'neath the ground," grumbles Korbryn from the saddle of his warhorse.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*NPCing Miltiades*

I’m starting to think it was a bad idea after all
Say the priest of Rao.


----------



## Rhun

"Well, let's push on." Korbryn continues to ride, doing his best to continue in the correct direction.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Rhun said:


> "Well, let's push on." Korbryn continues to ride, doing his best to continue in the correct direction.




Korbryn got no clue what is the correct direction.
Does he take the lead?


----------



## Rhun

"Why don' we b' settin' up camp, an' we can get our bearings on the morrow."

*OOC: Have you ever heard of a stubborn dwarf not claiming to know the right direction? LOL. But no, Korbryn trusts The Kid to lead them out of here.*


----------



## Voadam

*Miltiades*

"*No, we still have daylight, let us try and backtrack the way we came and see if we can find the trail before making camp*."


----------



## Rhun

"Lead on then.." grumbles the dwarf.


----------



## Voadam

"*Best to do so before time mars our memory of where we've been. Lead on Kid*." Miltiades will follow the Kid in heading back to where they are sure the trail is.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*NPCing the Kid*

The embarrass scout turns his horse and back. 30 minutes later, much longer then the 10 minutes you travelled since you entered the forest, you merge out to a small clearing that end where the chasm is. Beneath you the river roars, up ahead to the north (Some 300 meter) you spot the swinging rope bridge so you make your way back to it.


----------



## Rhun

"Well, I guess we can be a givin' it another go," says the dwarf.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*NPCing the Kid*

Kid survival check: Pass

Found it
Calls the kid with joy as he leads the group through the dense and dark forest in what seems to be a very overgrown trail.
Times go by and darkness falls, the forest is dead quite. Too quite and too dead, not a single tweet and gnawing of animals, just the spookey blowing sound of the wind through the dead leaves on the ground.
I suggest not pushing on, the path is barely visible and getting lost at night is not a wise idea.
Thandis remark and stop.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn is quiet for a moment, and then nods. "I sometimes be forgettin' tha' not everyone can be seein' in the dark," says the dwarf, dismounting from his warhorse. He looks around at the dark forest. "Let's make camp. Though I like not this place."


----------



## s@squ@tch

"There there, Master dwarf, it is an easy assumption to make."

"Lets set up camp and rest, my feet and backside are tired."


----------



## Rhun

"And we be keepin' a watch. Two by two, since none of ye spell throwers 'ave used yer powers o' late."


----------



## Voadam

"*A fire would be best, if anything comes upon us this night it would be better if we could see it."*


----------



## stonegod

The Kid, having redeemed himself, breaths easier when they settle down. He makes a mark with rocks to keep in mind their next direction, then takes care of his horses. Best let the wizard sleep. I'll take the first watch.


----------



## Rhun

While the Kid sees to the horse, Korbryn sets about starting a fire.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Lenuran sets his pack down and wearily leans up against a tree trunk.

"Give me a minute to rest, then I'll help with the fire."

Lenuran then begins to spin a tale about the grasshopper who wanted to climb a tree.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn chuckles. "I've been startin' campfire fer decades. I don't be needin' the help."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

You sit around a bonfire, trying to enjoy the little warmth it spreads and to keep the fire from dying while the wind whistles around the trees, raising the rotten dead leaves with swirling updrafts, threatening to lay them like a chocking wet blanket on the fire.
The horses are tied to the nearest tree, clearly they are restless.
At first all was quiet but the wind and crackling flames of the bonfire, then tree’s branches began to rattle and cast spooky shadows over the area, and then you heard the moans, the forest moaned, a low bass voice resembling an old farmer, that tries to lift a giant pile of hay all alone, it drew closer and louder.
If it was not enough, fog began to rise, obscuring visibility in the forest to several tens of meters.


----------



## Rhun

Kobryn is on his feet at once, his sword brandished. He moves a bit away from the fire, and stares off into the distance, hoping to spot something with his dwarven darkvision.


----------



## Voadam

"*Stay close together and close to the fire*." Miltiades pulls out his holy symbol and readies it just in case.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn grumbles as he looks about for sign of an enemy. "Why it always be ghastly noises an' dark 'appenings? Why can it not be a nice, friendly ogre come fer dinner?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

[sblock= spot dc: 17]
There is something inside the trees!!
Beside it, the outlines of dark shapes can be seen barely in the fog.
[/sblock]

Suddenly, something moves from inside a nearby tree. The strange humanoid-shaped creature bears a large wooden shield and club. Small black eyes glower at you from within deep pits in its face. Its body is covered in bark and burls of muscle, and a circle of branch stubs crowns it head.
The creature speaks with a low bass voice to Korbryn and with an unfamiliar language. 







[sblock=Sylvan]
"This is not a place for a rock dweller. Get out from the forest before the dead will rise."
[/sblock]

Another creature steps from another tree from the back, he glares at the bon fire and the burning wood, his eyes glare with hate and anger. He then speaks

[sblock=Sylvan]
"The dead will punish you for hurting the forest, plain dwellers, redeem and escape."
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn growls low in his throat, steps back into the firelight, and raises his greatsword in a guard position. He didn't know if they'd understand him, but that didn't keep him from at least issuing a warning: "Get ye gone, back t' yer trees! We've got no fight wid ye, but if ye come closer, ye'll be the worse fer it!"


*OOC: How big are these things?*


----------



## stonegod

OOC: Spot 14

The Kid is on his feet, daggers ready. He looks over to the rest. What's it saying?


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Lenuran*

Roused from his sleep, the old gnome looks up at the gigantic tree creatures with amazement.

As they begin to speak the gnome curses,"Damn -- figures one of the few things on this land that I cannot understand would pop out of a tree!"

He studies its body language,"I'm no expert in their language, but I think they don't like the fire."

OOC:
No speaka da sylvan.

Spot Check=16


----------



## Voadam

*priest of peace and reason*

Spot check 23!

"*Careful, they are in all the trees here." *Miltiades attempts to defuse the situation. He calmly lays down his spear, picks up a pail of water and points to it then the fire, turning to the creatures waiting for their confirmation. If they seem to want him to do so he will pour it onto the fire, partially quenching it. He will then calmly approach, hands open then show them his holy symbol, hold up a hand for them to wait and watch, cast _comprehend languages_, and then gesture for the lead one to speak.

diplomacy 21


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Settling down the bonfire to burning coals, Miltiades cast a spell and tries to motion for the tree shape creatures. _*Cast comprehends languages*_

The angry one relax a little bit when Miltiades nods to the fire, he then speaks
[sblock=Sylvan (Miltiades can understand but not speak)]
*"Fool plain dwellers, I assume you cannot understand me, but maybe you can. You entered in to the forest of the dead, and they are already approaching." *
He nods to the mist
*"We hate the rock and plain dwellers, but we hate the dead of the forest more, flee if you precious your lives and send a word that this forest is closed to outsiders"*
[/sblock]

With that, the creature enters into a tree. The other one looks at Korbryn, then into the mist. Everyone can now see dark shapes approaching to the dying bonfire. The creature walks into the nearby tree and disappears.

***************************************************

Moments pass, and the dark figures take shape, looks like humans and humanoids, or what was left of them – Zombies and lots of them! and some other creepy things that do not look alive at all.
Three of them look like a skeleton that is trapped inside a bloated rotting flesh with holes that drip oozing pus. Two other are zombie like creatures but they look infested with leprosy, weird fleshy tentacles jut out from their body, their face resemble disfigured elves with sharp teeth and clawed sharp hands. Their hairless, gray skinned body is covered in oozing sores that weep a pale white fluid.

[sblock=Map legend]
Black circles with T – the undead with tentacles.
Black circles with P – the bulbous oozing things.
1,2,3,4,...,15 – Zombies.
H1,2,3,4,5 – Your Horses are tied to the trees.
W1 , W2 – are the two wood creatures that vanished into the trees.

The area is covered with twisted trunks (Green star), fallen logs (Long green lines), roots and fallen treetops, so uneven terrain is marked with brown background. 
Fighting without a (-3) penalty on uneven terrain will require a balance check. Passing through it will require half movement or regular movement with balance check (but fail means falling). 
If you “encounter” a fallen log you can pass a jump check to pass it and continue regular movement, failing means that you stay before the log and lose 10’ of movement.
[/sblock]














Please roll inits.


----------



## Rhun

"Protect the 'orses!" calls Korbryn. Then, he rushes forward toward the nearest group of enemies, intent on cutting them down before they can reach his companions. At the very least, he might draw some of the enemy away from the camp.


*AC: 20 (this round), Hit Points: 52/52

Initiative: 12

Charge action to J9 (-2 AC, +2 attack)
2 point power attack +11 vrs #3, damage 2d6+13 (19-20)
If #3 falls, cleave vrs #4 (+11, 2d6+13)
*


----------



## stonegod

OOC: Init 19

Jumpy as always, the Kid looks sour at the appearance of the undead. He moves cautiously in front of the horses, readying himself.

OOC: AC is 19 from skirmish; Move to H20, ready to strike first undead that gets close: +8, 1d6+3 damage (cursed immunity to skirmish).


----------



## DEFCON 1

Init 20

"Yeep!" murmurs the elf, as the dark forms come towards them.  After the chastising they received from the wood creatures, Ithiken thanks his lucky stars that he's a force mage and not a pyromancer... because dropping fireballs in these woods would be a quick way to anger _everybody_ here.

He quickly moves around the fallen tree and rough terrain and moves up next to the horses.  He then spies the bulbous oozing thing moving towards him and he casts one of Master Bigby's favorite hands to get in front of the creature and slow the ooze down. (Move to H16 / cast Bigby's Warding Hand on creature P2)


----------



## Voadam

Init 14

Miltiades says "*They said we have entered the Forest of the Dead and warned that these were coming."* Miltaides maneuvers to block a tentacled horror's entry to the horses and readies his spear. The priest holds up his crook of Rao holy symbol and golden light emanates forth, briefly washing over the area.

Turning 2 and 11 Max 2HD undead are affected but I at least destroy them so I think I blow up the closest 5 zombies if they are normal human ones. Move to 019 readying spear as he goes.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Lenuran hops off the small log he was standing upon and steps towards Kobryn.

"There was a young man from Tongar, who wished his blade was longer, but woe was he, when blade to be, was smashed by a rampaging ogre."

[sblock=OOC]
What's Lenuran's initiative?  

If it is before Kobryn, then 5' step to K15, cast _Bull's Strength_ on him.  

If it is after Kobryn, then begin bardic music -- _inspire courage_.

[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Round 1*

*"Yeep!"* murmurs the elf, as the dark forms come towards them. After the chastising they received from the wood creatures, Ithiken thanks his lucky stars that he's a force mage and not a pyromancer... because dropping fireballs in these woods would be a quick way to anger everybody here. He quickly moves around the fallen tree and rough terrain and moves up next to the horses. He then spies the bulbous oozing thing moving towards him and he casts one of Master Bigby's favorite hands to get in front of the creature and slow the ooze down. But the skeletal fleshy bulbous thing is strong and he push away the hand.

Jumpy as always, the Kid looks sour at the appearance of the undead. He moves cautiously in front of the horses, readying himself. One of the big oozing fleshy things approach Thandis’s horse. The kid sends a dagger and strikes true

Lenuran hops off the small log he was standing upon and steps towards Kobryn.
*"There was a young man from Tongar, who wished his blade was longer, but woe was he, when blade to be, was smashed by a rampaging ogre."
*

The slow zombies and the other undead begin to advance through the bushes and twisted roots to engage the living party members.

Suddenly, from one of the trees, Miltiades spots that one of the wood creatures emerges, he swings his club and strikes one of the zombies.

Miltaides maneuvers to block a tentacled horror's entry to the horses and readies his spear. The priest holds up his crook of Rao holy symbol and golden light emanates forth, briefly washing over the area. Five of the zombies crumble to dust before the sight of Rao’s symbol.

The oozing fleshy skeleton that just received a dagger from Thandis pay no attention to the kid and strikes the first living thing he encounters – Thandi’s horse. Two sharp claws penetrate deep into the horse that shrieks with pain and tries to kick and struggle free but to no avail.
*
"Protect the 'orses!"* calls Korbryn. Then, he rushes forward toward the nearest group of enemies, intent on cutting them down before they can reach his companions. At the very least, he might draw some of the enemy away from the camp. With a powerfull spell upon him, Korbryn mighty swing tear almost half of the zombie’s body away, the zombie torn body fall to the ground destroyed forever.

One of the undead circle a tree and stand opposite to Korbyn, the mighty fleshy things is strong and one of his claws penetrates Korbryn’s defense, leaving a minor scratch on the dwarf.

Another zombie charge Thandis but the Kid deflects the slam attack.

The tentacle thing approach Miltiades and wraps with a mighty blow the tentacle around the priest’s body. He presses his body to the priest’s body with a mighty pull and sinks one claw into Miltiades.

The second wood creature emerges from the nearby tree and swings his club toward the tentacle horror that holds Miltiades. 

[sblock=Actions]
Ithiken – move to H16, cast Bigby's Warding Hand on creature P2.
Thandis – AC is 19 from skirmish; Move to H20, ready action, attack P3 15, dmg 9.
Lenuran –  5' step to K15, cast Bull's Strength on Korbryn.
Z12 – move to E17.
Tentacle thing T1 – move through difficult terrain to P15.
Z6 – move to N14. Destroyed by Miltiades’s turn undead.
W2 - Ready action, 5ft. to N13, Full Club attack Z6, 28 and 22, dmg 11.
Z4 – move to K13. Destroyed by Miltiades’s turn undead.
Bulbous P2 – Str check vs. Warding hand [Pass]. Move to F14
Miltiades – move to O19, turn undead (max HD2, dmg 11 HD), Improved grapple check [Fail].
Bulbous P3 – 2 Claws attack Horse 2, 21 and 24, dmg 14.
Horse 2 – Fort save [Success], 2 hoof attack, 7 and 11.
Korbryn – AC: 20, charge Z3 28, dmg 21. Fort save [Pass]
Bulbous P1 – move to K10, attack with 2 claws Korbryn 22 an 10, dmg 7.
Z1 – move to G13.
Z7 – charge to H21 and attack Thandis 16.
Tentacle thing T2 – move to P19, Tentacle attack Miltiades 26, dmg 10, Free Improved grapple check [Success], automatic claw damage 3.
W1 – Ready action, 5 ft. to P18, full attack T2, 29 and 23, dmg 11.
Z9 – move to F19.
Z10 – move to F18.
Z15 – move to L20.
Z5 – Destroyed by Miltiades’s turn undead.
Z13 – Destroyed by Miltiades’s turn undead.
Z14 – Destroyed by Miltiades’s turn undead.
Z2 – charge to I9 and attack Korbryn 16.
Z11 – move to E16.
Z3 – Dead.
Z8 – move to F23.

Spells:
Bigby’s Wardng hand – 5 rounds on Bulbous P2.
Bull’s str. on Korbryn – (+4 to Str.) ; +2 to attack rolls and dmg and str. based skills.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

*OOC: Did Korbryn's CLEAVE miss Zombie 2, Strahd?

Nevermind, I think there wasn't another zombie nearby when Korbryn's turn actually came up?*


----------



## Rhun

His strength increased by his companion's spell, Korbryn bellows a dwarven warcry and whips _Foehammer_ about him in a fury!


*AC: 22, Hit Points: 45/52

Initiative: 12

1 point power attack +13 vrs #2, damage 2d6+15 (19-20)
If #2 falls, cleave vrs P1 (+13, 2d6+15)

(Bull's Strength mods included above)
Edit: Added in bonus from Lenuran's inspire courage, since his action comes before Korbryn.
*


----------



## stonegod

Seeing his horse being attacked, and remembering that the dragon did to the other, the Kid leaps into action, dodging and weaving through the throng. Get. Away. From. My. HORSE!

OOC: Move to L21, using Tumble twice at +11 to avoid AO from 7 and P3. AC is 19 from skirmish after the move. He's then flanking with his horse and attacks 15 (with flank): +8, 1d6+3. IC is down, so cannot roll.


----------



## s@squ@tch

The gnome, realizing he is alone by the campfire, decides to inspire his allies with some poetics.

"There was an Old Man of Perren,
Who was thirsty, and called out for some beer;
But they brought it quite hot,
In a small copper pot,
Which disgusted that man of Perren."

[sblock=OOC] 
Bardic Music -- Inspire Courage  +1 attack/damage rolls, saves against charm/fear.
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

ooc - sounds not inspiring to me.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: The point is that serving beer warm is an outrage and all zombies must pay.


----------



## Voadam

Miltiades gasps in pain at the zombie's rasping claw strikes but holds tight to his crook symbol. He focuses his will and again it glows golden as positive energy flows out of him into the surrounding undead.

Turn check 7, turn damage 13 so affects undead of up to 4 HD with closest checked first and all the way out to 60 ft., still destroys 2HD undead. Does not provoke an AoO. If the tentacle horror flees though I bet Miltiades and the Wood Woad each get one on him. 

hp 26/39, AC 21


----------



## DEFCON 1

Not knowing exactly how strong these walking corpses are... Ithiken makes an educated guess and sends all four magic missiles (4d4+4 damage) into the zombie nearest a horse. (10)  He then observes the results to see if perhaps they are weaker than he thought, and might allow him to split the missiles up to two or more targets next round while still taking them out.  (Knowledge check to determine any potential damage overkill)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Round 2*

Not knowing exactly how strong these walking corpses are... Ithiken makes an educated guess and sends all four magic missiles into the zombie nearest a horse. The force missiles break the zombie’s ribcage but the apathy corpse keeps standing. It would require a little more damage to bring this one down.

Seeing his horse being attacked, and remembering that the dragon did to the other, the Kid leaps into action, dodging and weaving through the throng. *"Get. Away. From. My. HORSE!"*. Thandis avoids the two undeads and stabs the zombie that attacks his horse. The dagger penetrates the hard dead skin but do little damage.

The gnome, realizing he is alone by the campfire, decides to inspire his allies with some poetics. 
*"There was an Old Man of Perren,
Who was thirsty, and called out for some beer;
But they brought it quite hot,
In a small copper pot,
Which disgusted that man of Perren."*

One of the zombies pound Korbry’s horse on the back and the brave steed return a well placed hoof into the zombie’s skull, crushing the corpse’s jaw away.

The walking corpse with the tentacles jets forward to where Lenuran is, but the little historian dodge away from the creeping swirling thing. The wood creature comes to the rescue and slams his wooden club on the corpse, but the unholy toughness that engulfs the creature prevent major damage.

The warding hand is too weak to prevent from the massive oozing skeleton to advance. The creature stumbles forward and claws Ithiken with a successful slam. A wave of sickness engulfs the sorcerer from his bleeding and oozing wound but he shakes it off quickly.

Miltiades gasps in pain at the zombie's rasping claw strikes but holds tight to his crook symbol. He focuses his will and again it glows golden as positive energy flows out of him into the surrounding undead. 3 far zombies are destroyed, among them is the zombie that attacked Thandis’s horse. The others are too far or cannot see the holy light with all the dense of the forest.

Bulbous flesh-wrapped skeleton direct his attention to the jumping Kid and sinks his claws deep into the Kid’s side, causing enormous pain to the scout. Luckily for the Kid, he shakes off the nausea fog that threatens his mind. 

His strength increased by his companion's spell, Korbryn bellows a dwarven warcry and whips Foehammer about him in a fury! The hammer lands on the zombie’s torso, sending a devastating pulse through the corpse’s body, breaking ribcage and spine, the zombie falls motionless and broken on the ground. The hammer swirls in the air and into the next target, the bulbous things sprays pus and unknown fluids on Korbryn as the hammer breaks inner bones and smash calluses.

The thing in return tries to claw Korbryn, but the dwarf’s armor protect him from the sharp nails.

The second tentacle horror grabs Miltiades shoulders with awesome strength and pin the priest on the ground. His two tentacles burst two holes in the priest’s body and penetrate deep to the the bones. A moment pass and Miltiadis feels hislife energy begin to slip from his body. 

The wood creature slams his wooden club on the tentacle horror’s back, causing the undead to lose it’s grab from Miltiadis. He then calls in his tongue.
[sblock=Sylvan – Miltiades understands]
*"Run now! Leave the forest ... more will come.
We'll show you the way"*
[/sblock]

The far zombies continue to slam the tied horses that try in return to struggle back with hooves and bites.

In the distance of the forest, other dark shapes begin to form and move slowly to where the “slaughter party” takes place. One of them look quite nasty, an undead you never saw before.







[sblock=Actions]
Ithiken – Magic missile Z10, dmg 15. Fort save [Pass]
Thandis – Tumble check [Pass], skirmish Z15, 20, dmg 3. Fort save [Pass].
Lenuran –  Inspire Courage.
Z12 –  5 ft., Full attack Korbryn horse(5) 22 and 18 [Critical], dmg 6.
Horse 5 – 2 hoof attack Z12, 18 and 8, dmg 4.
Tentacle thing T1 – Charge attack Lenuran 18.
W2 – Move to M15, flank attack T1, 26, dmg 1.
Bulbous P2 – Str check vs. Warding hand [Pass]. Move to G15, 2 claws Ithiken 27 and 9, dmg 8.
Miltiades – Turn undead (check 7, dmg 13HD). Grapple check [Fail] (pinned but released).
Bulbous P3 –  move to K21, 2 claws attack Thandis 21 and 23, dmg 15.
Horse 2 –  Nothing.
Korbryn – Attack Z2 20, dmg 23. Cleave attack P1, 27, dmg 23.
Bulbous P1 –  2 claw attack Korbryn, 15 and 21.
Z1 –  Destroyed by Miltiades’s turn undead.
Z7 –  Destroyed by Miltiades’s turn undead.
Tentacle thing T2 –  Grapple check [pass], bone drinking Miltiades, dmg 4 points of Con.
W1 –  Full attack T2, 21 and 12, dmg 6.
Z10 – Attack Miltiades’s horse (4), 21, dmg 3.
Z9 – Attack Miltiades’s horse (4), 21, dmg 4.
Horse 4 – 2 hoof attack Z9, 6 and 15, dmg 4.
Z15 –  Destroyed by Miltiades’s turn undead.
Z2 –  Dead.
Z11 –  move to G16.
Z8 –  move to H20.

Spells:
Bigby’s Wardng hand – 5 rounds on Bulbous P2.
Bull’s str. on Korbryn – (+4 to Str.) ; +2 to attack rolls and dmg and str. based skills.
Inspire Courage +1 attack/damage rolls, saves against charm/fear.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn growls, and focuses on the bulbous foe, knowing he must take it down quickly and get back to the others. He again sends his greatsword slashing in at the undead brute, propelled by his spell-enhanced strength.


*AC: 22, Hit Points: 45/52

Initiative: 12

1 point power attack +13 vrs P1, damage 2d6+15 (19-20)
 --- If P1 falls and another foe is nearby, then cleave (+13, 2d6+15) and 5' step to J10.
 --- If P1 falls and no other foe is nearby, then Korbryn will move to K13

(Bull's Strength & Inspire Courage mods included above)
*


----------



## s@squ@tch

Lenuran continues to wax poetic, but the appearance of the undead next to him causes him to drop his crossbow and pull out his longsword.

OOC: 
Standard Action: Concentrate on Inspire Courage
Free Action: Drop crossbow
Move Action: Draw longsword.


----------



## Voadam

Miltiades leaves the tentacled thing to the wood woad now that its tentacles have pulled out of his bones and moves closer to the horses. Drawing upon the last of his pure positive energy he blasts out another wave of holy light to ward off the zombies attacking the horses. "*The tree people say they will hold them off for us to flee*."

HP 16/29.

Move to M18 using the tree as cover to prevent AoO. Turn 11 check (5 HD undead affected), 12 HD damage. Roll Lookup


----------



## DEFCON 1

"Then let's get out of here, then!" Ithiken yells, and unties the reins of the horse in front of him before leading it out of here.


----------



## stonegod

The Kid cuts as many horses free as he can the jumps on his mount.

OOC: Cut as standard, mount as move.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Lenuran*

The small gnome listens to the others and grabs his crossbow from the ground, then high-tails it for his pony.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Round 3*

*"The tree people say they will hold them off for us to flee."* Shouts Miltiades, his voice carried by the wind and dies out as the fog chokes it.

*"Then let's get out of here, then!"* Ithiken yells, and unties the reins of the horse in front of him before leading it out of here, to where the bonfire is. But this little adventure is not without consequences, while the horse manages to dodge the zombies’ slow slams, Ithiken is clawed by the bulbous thing. 

The Kid cuts as the ropes of his own horse and Ithiken’s horse and with impressive agility, jumps on his mount.

The small gnome listens to the others and grabs his crossbow from the ground, he ducks beneath the swirling tentacle of the creepy undead and high-tails it for his pony. The wood creature slams is wooden club on the tentacle horror without significant damage.

Miltiades leaves the tentacled thing to the wood woad now that its tentacles have pulled out of his bones and moves closer to the horses. Drawing upon the last of his pure positive energy he blasts out another wave of holy light to ward off the zombies attacking the horses. The entire group of zombies that circle the horses are blast to ashes.

The bulbous thing next to Thandis leaps forward with two tentacles, slashing at the young scout, cutting him like a butter, terrible wounds appear on the Kid’s back, luckily for the Kid, he shakes the dizziness that threatened to cloud his mind. The Kid’s terrified horse springs forward and out of the way, not before taking a deep clawed into his neck. The Horse is in very bad condition, another blow like this, and Thandis’s mount in “out of order”.

Korbryn growls, and focuses on the bulbous foe, knowing he must take it down quickly and get back to the others. He again sends his greatsword slashing in at the undead brute, propelled by his spell-enhanced strength. The undead explodes by the mighty blow, sending pus and oozing liquids all over the barbaric dwarf. Korbryn then moves closer to the party.

The zombies continue to advance toward the camp.
[sblock=OOC] Lenuran and Thandis are mounted, Ithiken and Miltiades are next to horses and can mount with standard action. Korbryn is far, The last horse (H4) is still tied but is badly wounded.[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]
Ithiken – Unties the reins of Korbryn’s horse (H5). Move to L17.
Thandis – Tumble [Pass], Cut the rope of Ithiken’s horse (H1) and Kid’s horse (H2). Jump on H2. Fort save [Pass]
Lenuran –   Run to pony (H3).
Z12 –  AoO attack Korbryn horse(5) 13. Full attack Miltiades’s horse (H4) 22 [Not critical], dmg 4. Destroyed by Miltiades.
Horse 5 – nothing.
Tentacle thing T1 –  AoO Lenuran [Natural 1], Full attack wood woad 17 and 15.
W2 –  Step to M16, attack T1 26, dmg 0.
Bulbous P2 –  AoO Ithiken 21, dmg 7, Fort save vs. Bigby hand [Fail].
Miltiades –  Move to M18, Turn 11 check (5 HD undead affected), 12 HD damage.
Bulbous P3 –   5 ft to K20, 2 Claw attack Thandis 26 and 27, dmg 12. AoO Horse2, 21, dmg 8.
Horse 2 –  move to T22 .
Korbryn –  Full attack P1, 23 dmg 24. move to K13.
Bulbous P1 –  Dead.
Z7 –   Destroyed by Miltiades.
Tentacle thing T2 – Full Attack W1 [Natural 1], 28, 11 and 18, dmg 18.
W1 –  5 ft. to O18 .
Z10 –  AoO attack Korbryn horse(5) 5. Destroyed by Miltiades
Z9 –  Destroyed by Miltiades.
Horse 4 –  .
Z11 –   AoO attack Korbryn horse(5) 4. Destroyed by Miltiades
Z8 –   Destroyed by Miltiades.
Z15 –  move to J9 .
Z16 – Move to N9.
Z17 – Move to O10.
Z18 – move to Q13.
Z19 – move to K23.
Z20 – move to R24.
Z21 – move to D20.
Z22 – move to E19
Z23 – move to E17.
C1 – move to F10.

Spells:
Bigby’s Wardng hand – 5 rounds on Bulbous P2.
Bull’s str. on Korbryn – (+4 to Str.) ; +2 to attack rolls and dmg and str. based skills.
Inspire Courage +1 attack/damage rolls, saves against charm/fear.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam

Miltiades mounts up on his horse then directs it towards Korbryn's, drawing his wand as he goes.

standard action mount, draw wand as part of move action.


----------



## Rhun

"Get me 'orse an' go!" shouts Korbryn, stepping forward. "I'll catch ye!" With that, he takes advantage of his favorable position behind the nearest tentacled thing and slashes the great blade _Anrak_ into the undead creature's back!


*AC: 22, Hit Points: 45/52

Initiative: 12

5' step to K13, 2 point power attack, flanking with "W" +14 vrs T1, damage 2d6+17 (19-20)
 --- If T1 falls and another foe is nearby, then cleave (+14, 2d6+16) 

(Bull's Strength & Inspire Courage & Flank mods included above)
*


----------



## stonegod

The Kid spurs his mount forward, striking at any that get in his way but avoiding those that he can.


----------



## Rhun

*OOC: Bump! S@s? Defcon?*


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: Lenuran is on his pony and getting his gnome-arse out of Dodge, without the benefit of the dodge *feat*, of course.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

OK, since I have a tight schedule  ... I decided to move things on ... So (End of combat)

Without succeeding in saving the last horse, Korbryn mounts the horse Ithiken mounts and the group manages to escape, literally, from the fingers of death.
The slow undeads are not a match to the speed of the steeds, even though, you ride in the dense forest. Luckily, you are guided by the wood creatures that “jump” from tree to tree and stride the whole night.
Tiered and fatigued, you finally arrive to an overgrown trail, there the wood creature vanish without a word back to the forest. The trail is an entrance to an abandoned and ruined village, since morning is about to break and the first sun rays are penetrating through the morning clouds and through the canopy, you decide to find shelter in one of the partially ruined houses.
Rats, mice and beetles flee before the group, leaving the place for you to rest.


----------



## stonegod

The Kid, jittery from fear and sleep deprevation, takes too much care with his horse, tending its wounds and rubbing it down slower then he should. He is obviously weary, but too stubborn to say so. After finding a good place to leave the horses, he gives a once over to the broken down hovel before trying to find a place where he can look over their surrounds. Though he means well, he cannot stay awake and is soon asleep.

OOC: Someone else gets first watch.


----------



## Rhun

While the dwarf was weary, he was as stubborn as a stone. "I'll be takin' the first watch. Get ye all some sleep." With that, the dwarf takes up a position where he can see anyone approaching.


----------



## Voadam

Miltiades uses his healing magic on man and beast alike before collapsing asleep as well.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn continues his watch as the others sleep, waiting for his turn to get some rest.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

ping - I'll post the next move soon.


----------



## Rhun

*OOC: Figured as much, just wanted to keep the thread on the first couple pages. *


----------



## Voadam

In the morning Miltiades will consult his books for references to these unusual types of undead.

Tentalce ones 14

Fat ones 16

Lead one who appeared at the end Natural 20 for a 30!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Morning comes but the sun is concealed beyond a gray blanket of clouds. Storm is brewing in the south, from where peaks of mountains can be seen, the Lortmills. The forest is less dense over here, probably from many years of tree chopping by the local community that lived in this now ruined village.
For now, the village is quiet, not even a sound from insects.
Peeking outside, you realize that you took shelter in a partially ruined barn that probably belonged to a local lumberjack, since dead trunks are piled in the back. Opposite to the barn you spot a ruined tavern, the wooden sign “Ohh.. Timber!” tavern still wobbles and squeaks by the wind. An overgrown stone fountain marks the center of the very small settlement and is located some 50 meter to the south. Crumbled and rotted wooden buildings surround the place.
An overgrown cobble stone trail leads from the tavern to the nearby houses, circles the fountain and leads to the forest in the south and pointing to the location of the mountains. Another and almost invisible trail leads to the north-east, from where you came.
Carved on the fountain you barley read “Valida” – pointing out that this ruined village is the hamlet of Valida. This hamlet was abandoned many years ago and is located north to the main road that leads to your destination – Hagthar.

[sblock=Miltiades]
You have no idea what the first two creatures were.
The last one, with the sharp claws was a "BoneClaw"
see page 17 in MM3 the whole information.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn scratches himself and peers at The Kid. "So, Kid...gonna be able t' get us back on our way from 'ere?"


----------



## stonegod

The scratches his head after a hearty yawn. Uh... sure. Just, uh, follow me. He then leads them away from the bad path, unto the stone path, and hopefully to Hagthar.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn remains alert as they follow The Kid, no longer trusting anything about the trees and shrubbery in these parts.


----------



## Voadam

Miltiades is quiet as he absorbs what he read about the so called Bone Claw.

ooc I don't have MM3


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

The party directs the four horses along the overgrown cobblestone trail. At one point, a group of foxes is spotted along the way, but they scatter to the four winds once they see the amount of party members. Several hours pass when the sky begins to weep, several hours more and you reach to a junction. A wooden sign, nailed to a tree reads and points:
Valida “north” – Hagthar “South” – Devarnish “North-west” (Devarnish is a settlement that is part of Veluna. The wooden arrow that points to Valida is broken.
Next to the tree is a metal cage, hanging on a high pole, inside lies a small skeleton with tattered cloth, probably a gnome or Halfling. A wooden plank is hammered to the cage that reads “Thief!”

To the south, to where the trail to Hagthar leads, You see the massive ridge of the Lortmills – Home of Rock dwarves and other dark dwellers that prefers the darkness of the underground rather then the warm sun or wet rains of the plains.

[sblock=ooc for Miltiades] - hmm, the boneclaw is fu*#ing Evil!!!
Plenty of undead traits, claws that reach 20 ft' and other blah blah blah.
 [/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Lenuran of Lortmills*

The gnome looks upon the mountains of his home with home-sick eyes.

He then wonders how far they are from Hagthar now.

OOC: _Bardic Knowledge_ to know anything about how far away they are from their destination?


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn places a gauntleted hand upon Lenuran's shoulder in a rare show of sympathy and understanding, the dwarf's eyes too upon the dark mountains in the distance. "Ach, friend...I too long fer me 'ome in the Lor'mils. It be 'ard bein' this close, an not able t' turn away from one's duty fer a bit o' me kin's 'ospitatlity. Dark, cool ale...tender, juicy roast beast...an' a soft bed afore a roarin' fire! Now that be 'ospitality!"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

It will take approximately more then half a day with the horses. At least one horse is carrying two people (due to the reason that Korbyn’s horse was punched and clawed to death ... or undeath) so the pace is slowed. Looking up to the sky it is hard to judge where the sun is, but it is clear that you’ll reach the place after the sun sets down.


----------



## Rhun

*OOC: I expect a reimbursement in extra gold for Korbryn's horse, Strahd...afterall, you guys forced me to buy it just a little while ago. Hell, I even named it! *

"Great. Another night in the woods!" grumbles Korbryn, shaking his head. "We should o' went by tunnel."


----------



## Voadam

Rhun said:


> "Great. Another night in the woods!" grumbles Korbryn, shaking his head. "We should o' went by tunnel."





"*True. It seems we did ourselves few favors by declining the gnome's suggested path*."


----------



## stonegod

The Kid grunts, but says nothing more, pushing his horse on.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn continues to grumble under his breath as they ride along.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

You march with your horses up to the rocky hills and leave the forested hills and plains behind you. At the end of a road you spot the wooden barricades that surround the village. A big tent camp surrounds the wooden low (6 ft.) wall, caravans and stalls-on-wheels are scattered among the big rocks and boulders that dot the surrounding land. The big Trees of the haunted forest gave way to low trees, thorny bushes and scrubs. 
Trading among each other among the stalls and caravans are humans, dwarves, Half-Orcs and Orcs. The Goods consist of fur, mountain animals, and un-worked pieces of steel (copper, iron, bronze). Rare goods are wood (Understandable due to the reason that the nearest forest is haunted), spices and fish rations.
Two guards with long halberds stand near the gate. Two viscous looking dogs heel beside them. The coming of the party to the outskirts of the town do not receive any attention, but several bums and punks that dwell in vain near the gate eye Ithiken suspiciously with a “It ain’t a place for your kind” look.

_*Speaking about Ithiken - Defcon is MIA._


----------



## Voadam

Miltiades offers a minor benediction as they enter "*Peace be upon us*."


----------



## stonegod

The Kid twirls his daggers idly, making it clear to the punks that this scrapper won't be toyed with. He'd grown up on meaner streets, and knew how to make it clear not to be played with. Instead, he focused on the road, and finding someplace to rest.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn puts his best glower on his scarred face, hoping that his fearsome visage will keep the lowlifes from approaching.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Lenuran nudges his pony up closer to the guards, pulls alongside them, then begins to regale them with their tail of woe in the forest, instilling the primal fear of the appearance of the undead and their long-clawed leader, then telling them of the heroics of the tree-people...

To those observing the scene, it looks like a perfectly innocent conversation, but for the two guards, it is more compelling than that....

[sblock=OOC]

Lenuran now updated for Lvl 6 in RG.

Use bardic music to _fascinate_ the two guards, opposed DC is Perform (+11) +1 for _Song of the Heart _feat.

If one of them fails their saving throw, Lenuran will then use his _suggestion_ ability to ask them to tell him what he knows of the town -- shop locations, leadership, rivals factions (if any), troublemakers, racial tensions.

[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Hamlet of Hagthar







The small miner’s village is located on a rocky hill, surrounded by low rocky hills that are dotted with low trees, boulders and scrubs. Among the hills are steep crevices that were carved by streams that lead all the way from the mountains to the Ironwood and the ground-water basins of the Kron hills.

The severe facial looks of the guards that would have gladly smacked the historian gnome in the face on any other day change to a respectful grin to the little fellow. They do not share with the gnome their money, but Lenuran do get some directions.
There is a small temple with adjacent house. The house belongs to Rerrid Hammerstring, the dwarf is considered as the town elder and leader by default. He is a skilled fighter and also acts as the priest of the small temple. The temple is dedicated to Moradin and in fact is a big carved hollow boulder with a slab marble shrine.
Jardeth is a Half-Orc, acting as a deputy to Rerrid and keeps the order in the hamlet. He is considered as the place’s constable. Other dwarfs, Half Orcs and Orcs in the place serve as his little militia when need arise.
Tymerian is a past adventurer and now she runs a little shop where she sells potions and scrolls.
If a blacksmith you are after, the far brick stone building with the high chimney serves as a place for Tunraug Urkart. He is a skilled ol’ dwarf. He bosses a group of humans and gnomes that work on the ore and metals that are brought back from the mines.
Yarew, a human commoner runs the Gray lodge – the single tavern where outsiders can find boarding. The prices are fair and the quality of the food and drinks are good.

As for the Orcs, do not be surprised. Not far from lies a camp where they leave. Battles were fought in the past, but both sides realized that living in peace is profitable so we maintain respect and harmony for the past 10 years.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

ping


----------



## Rhun

*OOC: Sorry Strahd! I'm a slacker!*

"At least they ain't bein' goblins," says Korbryn, nodding to the guard as he moves through the gate. While Korbryn doesn't outwardly insult the orcs, the dwarf makes no secret of the necklace he wears around his neck, which contains several orc ears. "We should be a talkin' t' Rerrid 'ammerstring," says Korbryn to his companions. "Per'aps 'e 'as some information o' use t' us."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

You proceed further into the center of this small hamlet, flanked by little stone huts that serve as homes and little shops, walking for 300 meter you arrive to a little square. A nice stone fountain describing a pack of dwarves fighting a beholder decorates the little brick square. To the left you see the “Gray lodge”. Opposite to you is a gigantic carved boulder with a big opening that resembles a big mouth, this is the temple of Moradin. To the right you see several shops – a blacksmith, leather worker and a stonemason.
A man stand on a wooden crate beside the fountain, he wears ochre robes, same as the clerics you encountered in the moat house near Hommlet wore. He bears triangle with inverted Y in it.
*“The end is nigh, It is time to join the doomdreamers, come pray for them and bring salvation to your soul”*. An open sack lies to his foot, waiting for coins to be thrown.
Some Orcs and Half Orcs are attentive to the man, while dwarves ignore him.

NPCing Ithiken:
*I’ve seen a magic shop down the road we came.* 
He nods toward the Gray lodge
*I will meet you in the lodge later.*
With that the magician leaves


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Lenuran*

The mention of a magic shop brings back the horrible memory of the lost of the first arcane fellow in the group -- long ago at Spugnoir's potion shop in Hommlet.  

He stopped for a moment, as if to say something, or possibly accompany Ithiken, but thought better of it.  Its not like magic shops were some horrible place were arcane folk went to die.

[sblock=OOC]
Bardic Knowledge check on Doomdreamers.  +14 mod
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn watches the man, anger evident in his eyes. "Think any would be a mindin' if'n I cut 'im down?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

[sblock=Lenuran]
Doomdreamers are said to be the elite among the rank of the cult of Tharizdun. They are said to be long dead and were unseen for decades, since the legends say the dark god was imprisoned. Becoming a doomdreamer was said that the person have been in contact with the dark god in his dreams. (Lenuran thinks he had a contact when he was in the dark room of the obex and ate the fruit).
They were extremely evil, raving lunatics and sadistic ... but they supposed to be long forgotten.
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Lenuran*

"Hold your blade for a moment, master dwarf," says Lenuran quietly.

"That fellow could be a source of useful information to us -- as he speaks of the Doomdreamers -- the top-most level of worshippers of the long forgotten dark god - Tharizdun."

"You'll notice that he wears the same robe and possibly holy symbol that we saw in the Moathouse - so we are obviously on the right track."

"I will try and get some information from him, but if he makes a run for it, we might want to spread out and surround him..."

OOC: If the others are agreable to it, Lenuran will send them to inconspicuously take positions on all sides of the man and Lenuran will then approach him and use his _fascinate_ ability (opposed DC for perform check +12)


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn nods and walks around one side, trying to appear as though simply listening to the man preach. However, the dwarf was NOT inconspicuous; there was nothing inconspicuous about him at all.


----------



## stonegod

The Kid nods, and disappears within the crowd.

OOC: Using the crowd to hide (+10) to get off to the side of the doomspeaker.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Lenuran stands among the crowd and begins to speak about a legendary tale to get the attention of the robed man. The man eyes the little man for a moment as he continues to preach. A moment pass and he bows to the crowd, descents from the wooden crate, collects the pouch with the coins and begin to walk to the tavern.
The crowd around him, half-orcs, orcs and humans scatter to their businesses.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn merely shakes his head at Lenuran's inability to stop the man, and figures they'll have to try a different tactic. Beating the information out of the Doomdreamer sounded best to the dwarf.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

_In the meantime..._

What do you have for sell ?
Ithiken asks the human that runs the magical shop.
You know, I haven’t seen an Elf for ages, The people do not like your kind here since Celene closed their borders in the last war.

I’m not from Celene
Ithiken replies angrily
Here, try this ... this is something new ... it maximize magical abilities.
The man hands him a vial.
It smells good.
Ithiken sips from the drink without noticing the dark and large figure behind him ... then all turns black.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Lenuran*

"Well, that didn't turn out as I had hoped," says the gnome.

"Perhaps it is better to follow the tack that master dwarf has proffered."

"The man most likely has information we seek."

"The question is -- do we keep an eye on him and then detain him this evening, or do we attempt to take him now, out of the tavern."

"It raises many logistical issues -- one, where do we take him to question?  two, what will the authority response be?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

The ochre robed man disappears in the Gray lodge tavern as you gather near the fountain to discuss further plans. The crowd around the area already scattered and went to their business.
We can rent a room in the tavern, question people around and wait for Ithiken to return.
Miltiades suggests


----------



## stonegod

The Kid curses at the disappearance and stalks into the inn to await the others.


----------



## Voadam

Miltiades enters the inn as well quietly, scanning the room for the doomspeaker.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn follows after the others.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Lenuran*

"Uh, gentlemen?  Whats the plan to deal with the crazy man?"


----------



## Rhun

"Barroom brawl?" suggests the dwarf. "Keep the authorities busy, while we secure the evil one..."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

The warm tavern is quite empty. The windows are open for light to come in, giving the place a more happy then gloomy appearance. One wench wipes the floor and arranges the chairs and tables for the evening. The other wench serve a group of Half-Orcs, it is quite evidence to see that she is unhappy.
Two lonely dwarves occupy separate tables. One is totally drunk. His head is placed on the table and his beard lies in a bowl of soup. The poor soul is drooling and snoring loudly. The other is a robed one, enjoying a pipe and a mug of ale.
Behind the bar, wiping mugs and cups you spot a chubby human. He raise his hand t welcome you but says nothing more. The wench leaves the group of Half-Orcs and say
*“Welcome strangers ... have a seat”*

The robed cleric is no where to be seen


----------



## Rhun

"Pint o' stout," calls Korbryn to the barman as the dwarf takes a seat. He pulls his own pipe from his pouch, stuffs it with some of the halfling's weed he purchased in Hommlet, and soon enough is puffing fragrant smoke into the air.


----------



## stonegod

The Kid takes a seat next to the door, looking around for other entrances. He'd let the others speak.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Lenuran of Lortmills*

"Many thanks, barkeep -- I think my weary feet could use a rest at this time."

He walks up towards the bar and lumbers up into a seat.

"Say, friend, a fellow dropped a pouch of his outside -- I saw him step in here just a moment ago, but  I do not see him."

"He was about this big, and was wearing ochre robes."

"Did you happen to see him come in?  I'd hate for him to be out of whatever was in the pouch...."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

The barkeep nods to Korbryn and serve him via the wench a mug (3 silver).
Here you go
The wench say with a forced smile.
The barkeep hurls the towel on his shoulder, lean forward on the counter to face the gnome.
Bella can show you the common room ... I have two private rooms and one is already taken, by the ochre robed priest you seek. He just went up. 
The barkeep smiles and turns to everyone.
I’ll charge you two goldies per head for a mattress and a dinner. If privacy you seek, it’s another two and it comes with a bowl of fresh water. One big bed up there for two, but I can place two mattresses on the floor for the other two.


----------



## Rhun

For now, Korbryn simply smokes his pipe and drinks his ale, letting Lenuran handle the details with the barkeep.


----------



## HolyMan

_"Now I have you bastards,"_ Dei thinks to himself as he watches the ochred robed priest walk in to the tavern. He gets ready to follow but stops seeing a group of traveler's heading in that same direction. _"Better wait a second, to many people filling in at the same time might spook the priest."_ As he stays hunched between the two buildings out of sight, he thinks back on the event that brought him here.

[sblock=Background]It wasn't to long ago but after all this traveling it seems a lifetime. Dei was finishing up a new spell that he was copying from an old spellbook of his masters. His master was in the room still working on his latest project. This had been the scene for the past dozen mornings and Dei had become use to it, finding it comfortable. 

The tower shook and dust started to fall from the rafters over head. Dei quickly went to the window but could see nothing. but looking around he noticed the shadow of the tower and on top of that something.. monstrous. He turned back into the room "Master..." he started to say but his lips clamped together and he could move. Three men werein the small workroom, two where wearing orched colored robes and hand symbols around their necks. The thrid man wore armor that was dark as midnight itself, a morningstar was at his hip. The armored man bent down and Dei couldn't move a muscle to see what he was doing, even his eyes were transfixed he couldn't close them either.

Oh, how he wished that spell of holding would have somehow closed his ears, the screams uttered by his master were to much to bear afer awhile and tears mixed in with the watering of Dei's eyes. They kept asking about the Fire Summoner, what it did, how did he make it, and more importantly where was it. A spell of truth detection keep these evil priest alert of any deception and their knifes and maces did the rest. Eventually they left with the Fire Summoner, and they left the weeping apprentice and the broken old wizard behind. 

That was almost two years ago and Dei has been following them ever since. The morning after the attack Dei made a make shift transport and put his master in it. Summoningg a mount he lashed his carrier to the horse and took his master to Willip in the Kingdom of Furyondy. Dei didn't want to, but he left his master a week later in search of the orche robed priest and their leader. (that takes care of what would have ben lvl 1)

Following the cleric's advice he recieved at the temple he took his master to, Dei booked passage on a boat and headed to Verbobonc to learn more about this strange cult. Dei spent the next year and a half studying adventuring and learning all he could of the attackers. I will not tell his whole story here just let it be known that he is known in every temple in Verbobonc especially the Church of Delleb where he can count Julia Fairfriend a close associate. He is also well known in Gnomesberg and the House of Jimm, where he and some friends helped the gnomes with problems they were having down in the Kron Hills.

Finally all his searching paid off and Dei learned of the cult having been spotted around Nulb and the old Temple of Elemental Evil and in the region around Hommlet. Dei was about to follow up on these leads when but he was side treked trying to help his friends. Another four months pasted as Dei helped out around the town of Rastor, but when word of ochre robed priest in the villiage of Hagthar Dei didn't hesitate. Though his friends stayed behind he struck out alone to the villiage which was so close. [/sblock]

_"And now I'm here and now I have you."_ he says to himself walking to the tavern door.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Dei enters the tavern. The windows are open for light to come in, giving the place a more happy then gloomy appearance. One wench wipes the floor and arranges the chairs and tables for the evening. The other wench serve the group of people just entered. Another group of Half-Orcs is partying with ale and Orcish jokes.
Dei spots a drunken dwarf. The poor guy is snoring on the table and his beard lies in a bowl of soup. The other is a robed one, enjoying a pipe and a mug of ale.

Two humans, one looks like a traveler or a hunter and the other one is clearly a priest of Rao sits with another dwarf around a rounded table.
A little gnome stands beside the bar, speaking to the barkeeper.

The robed cleric is no where to be seen


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn slowly blows smoke rings of fragrant tobacco smoke into the air as he waits for Lenuran to finish his questioning of the barkeep.


----------



## HolyMan

Walking into the tavern is a human man, by the way he gives the common room a slow glance he is obviously looking for something, or _someone. _He clothes mark him as a traveler, and not a local, due to the heavy stains on his cloak and boots.

He smiles and heads towards the bar, tucking stray strains of yellow brown hair under his leather headband and out of his eyes. A glint comes off the gem that sits in the center of the headpiece drawing the eye to the expensive item.

"Barkeep, a good day to you," he says and then switching to gnomish he address the gnome {{ Merry times and good fortunes, neighbor.}} Dei says using the standard gnomish greeting.

[sblock=stats]
HP:25/25 
AC:14 T:14 FF:11
Fort:+3 Ref:+5 Will:+6
Init:+3
Grapple:+3
Speed: 30'

*Combat:*


		Code:
	

[U]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical  Range[/U]
Club(melee)               +3       1d6         x2      ---
Club(thrown)              +6       1d6         x2      10'
Dagger(melee)             +3       1d4      19-20x2    ---
Dagger(thrown)            +6       1d4      19-20x2    10'
Lt. crossbow(mw)          +7       1d8      19-20x2    80'
-bolts 10/10

 
*Spells:*
0- Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Read Magic, Daze
1- Mount, Shield, Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Magic Missle
2- Magic Missle, Flaming Sphere, Flaming Sphere, Glitterdust, Summon Monster II
3- Fireball, Deep Slumber, Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III

*Skills:*
Concentration +10
Spellcraft +11

*Items:*
Scrolls- comprehend languages, mount
Potions- cure light wounds 3/3
Metamagic Rod, extended lesser 3/3 (3 per day)
Wand, magic missle(3rd) 50/50
Wand, burning hands 50/50 
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Tavern*

The robed dwarf that sits in the corner eyes Korbryn. He calls in the dwarven tongue.and raises his mug.

[Sblock=Dwarven] Aoi mate, May I ask what kind of tobacco you are smoking?
I prefer the leaves sold in Ulek.
His eyes radiate sadness
But now, the carrion called Turosh Mak conquered the province where the dwarves grew those precious leaves. 
[/sblock]

S’mthing to drink?
The barkeep replies to Dei


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn spits on the ground at the dwarf's words, and then speaks in his native tongue.

[sblock=Dwarven](No accent, since Korbryn speaks dwarven all fluently and well! )
"Turosh Mak, that orc scum! I'd like to stick my gauntlet down his throat, and yank his heart out!"[/sblock]

Korbryn stands, and moves closer to the robed dwarf, his hand going into his pouch and pulling out a leather pack of tobacco. He continues speaking in dwarven.

[sblock=Dwarven]"This is halfling leaf. Not as good as dwarven tobacco, truth be told, but not bad. May I offer you some, stone brother?"[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Lenuran*

"Thanks much, friend, I'm sure the other gentleman would appreciate getting his lost article back." says the gnome to the barkeep.

The gnome glances down quickly at his road stained cloak.


"As you might be able to deduce, I have just recently arrived in your fair city."

"The gentleman in the robes, I happened to overhear him speaking on behalf of some group outside, but was not close enough to hear which group though, but he did appear to be sitting near a collection box -- is he a regular street evangelical or a peddler of some sort of good?"

As the human approaches, and begins to speak in his native tongue, the small gnome's stature perks up slightly.

[sblock=gnomish]
"Well, it is not everyday that I encounter someone who speaks my native tongue, let alone a human, of all people!"

"Sit down and pull up a chair and tell me all about how you came to learn the mother language!"
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan

*Dei human wizard*

"Wine, good barkeep," Dei says swinging his crossbow and pack down to lean against the bar. He then pulls a stool up to keep his gear infront of him.

[sblock=gnomish]
"My, I learned the basics of the gnomish languages years ago. But just recently I have been speaking almost nothing but the mother of languages in the Kron Hills. What now, for eight months I have been helping the gnomes that live there. You from the Hills??" Dei asks. [/sblock]

As he speaks to the gnome, Dei keeps a watch on the stairs and any backways out. He smiles as he remembers his time in the Kron Hills, but someone observant will know by the look in the man's eyes he is on a mission.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

“What do you think you are doing mister?!”
The wench that wipes the floor calls in anger to Korbryn.
She comes forward and wipes the spit from the floor.
“One more of this and you’ll be out of here.”

[sblock=Dwarven]
He he he ... humans.
The robed dwarf says and takes a swig from his mug.

“Shut up!”
The wench replies in dwarven, making the other dwarf suffocate from the ale. A moment pass and he regains his breath again.

“Damn, she is good.”
Replies the other dwarf and takes some of the halfling leaf. 
I’ll try it out. 
He reach out his hand.
Rogash Darkgem, a patriot from Havenhill, Principality of Ulek at your service.

[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

s@squ@tch said:


> "The gentleman in the robes, I happened to overhear him speaking on behalf of some group outside, but was not close enough to hear which group though, but he did appear to be sitting near a collection box -- is he a regular street evangelical or a peddler of some sort of good?"




"A priest"
The barkeeper replies.
"Muster people with dark heart and greed to his cause I guess".

"They come from the hills to the north, he and the likes of him.
You haven't heard it from me"
With that the he departs to the back room, clearly trying to avoid any more questions from Lenuran about the ochre robed man.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn favors the wench with a stern nod, and then shares some of his tobacco with the other dwarf. He takes the dwarf's hand in greeting when offered.

[sblock=Dwarven]"Well met, Rogash. I am Korbryn Rivenshield of the Lortmil dwarves. May I ask what brings you to this place?"[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan

"What was...?" Dei starts to say, but the barkeep hurries towards the back. 

"The hills to the north? Where is the one I saw come in here?" he mumbles to himself.

Looking about the tavern Dei fixes his gaze on the stairs leading up to the second floor. And then to the doorway leading to the back. _"I think up would be best."_ He says to himself before standing.

Everyone nearby (especially the gnome) notices a determined look on the young man's face as he starts towards the staircase, it looks like he is about to do something impulsive just like most humans do.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Lenuran*

The gnome shakes his head as the barkeep abandons his post.

The man made his feelings about the ochre robed man perfectly clear.

As he is about to respond to the newcomer to his right, he notices the man start to go towards the stairs upwards.

He ponders a second as to what is going on with this newcomer.

[sblock=OOC]

Sense Motive (+10) check on what Dei is doing 

1d20+10=17
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan

[sblock=OOC]
Good roll so you know he is about to do something stupid, and since this happened after the mention of the dark hearted priest it may have something to do with him.

Don't mean to step on your toes DM-SVZ just trying to help move along Dei "getting into the party". Thinking it would be best that they saw he doesn't like the orche robed madmen. [/sblock]


----------



## stonegod

The Kid kept watch, eyeing the newcomer's sudden interest in the priest and his rush upstairs. He taps Kolbryn on the shoulder.
[sblock=Dwarven (whisper)]That new guy seems pretty upset about something; maybe to do with out 'friend' upstairs. Might be trouble.[/sblock]Looking around, he gets a bit fidgety, spinning a dagger his left hand. Ithiken should been back by now...

*OOC: Sense Motive 22

Edit: HolyMan: The Kid's already been using darkorange for speech...*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Rogash*



Rhun said:


> Korbryn favors the wench with a stern nod, and then shares some of his tobacco with the other dwarf. He takes the dwarf's hand in greeting when offered.
> 
> [sblock=Dwarven]"Well met, Rogash. I am Korbryn Rivenshield of the Lortmil dwarves. May I ask what brings you to this place?"[/sblock]




[sblock=Dwarven]
I arrived to this miserable place from the south with a group of gnome merchants a three days ago. They departed yesterday, my plans is to leave tomorrow.
He puffs a circle of smoke to the air.
I’m heading to Highfolk, I’m a scholar and I desire to delve into the secrets of the tomes and old books of the local libraries.[/sblock]

The dwarf stops when Thandis approach Korbryn and whispers into the warrior's ear.
Is everything O.K?
He say in the common tongue


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

"La la la, Bom bada bom, yogi yogi yogi, ping ping ping."
Beer sprays on the floor as the Orcs in the nearest table begin to sing and drum on the table.


----------



## HolyMan

[sblock=bump?] Neat way to bump SVZ  [/sblock]

The young human starts making his way to the stairs a look of determination in his eye. He stops at the base a hand on the bannister. Visibly he takes a hold of himself and then calmly starts up the steps.

About half way up the orcs start their ruckus and he stops to stare down at them. He stands not sure if that noise was a warning to anyone or just the beasts acting normally.

[sblock=ooc] Will pause there giving anyone else a chance to react. [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

"Nuttin' t' worry 'bout," says Korbryn with a nod to the dwarf. "We just be needin' t' check up on our friend."


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Lenuran of Lortmills*

Acting on a hunch, the gnome stares long and hard at the stairway, seeing the young man pause at the landing.

The gnome mutters something to himself while grasping a bit of fleece.

Suddenly, as the human's head was turned, the ochre robed priest appeared hurrying down the steps, hood completely covering his face, ducked by the human, and hurried across the bar into an empty booth.

[sblock=Strahd]
Lenuran casts _Silent Image _(DC15) and creates a silent image of the ochre robed priest, and has him take a spot in an empty booth in the bar area.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan

"Hey! Wait you!" Dei calls from the landing. The young man hurries down the staircase.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Lenuran of Lortmills*

Hearing the man call after the ochre robed priest confirmed the gnomes suspicions.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Beer? Ale? Wine? What do you want?
One of the wenches say to the ochre robed man since the bartender is away.
The priest say nothing and do not respond to Die as well.

Swallowed your tongue mister??
No response

Whatever ...


[sblock=Dwarven language to Korbryn]
Rogash Darkgem turns to Korbryn.
It's not the priest, someone just placed an illusion spell over here.
Who's the magician ... I doubt it's one of the orc rugs.
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod

The Kid keeps an eye on the new human and nods to the gnome that maybe he wants to talk to him...


----------



## HolyMan

Gathering his composure Dei notices the serving girl trying to get the dark priest attention. Watching her walk away in disgruntlment[sp?], _That's it._ he thinks stepping up to the table angrily. "You and your kind are always causing trouble," he says for the whole room to hear. "Well it's time for someone to put a STOP to it!" Dei says dropping a fist down hard on the table, when he said stop.

[sblock=OOC] Thanks for the illusion so I could show the group my animosity towards the dark priests. I was having problems figuring out how to let the group know and not meta-game. I was afraid something was going to happen to make Dei think the group was in league with the orche robed priest or vice-versa. [/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

The ochred robed man motions off the wench as she approached the booth.

Thandis' movement caught his eye as he continued to concentrate.  He gave a slight motion of his left hand to beckon Thandis to approach if he wanted to talk, but quickly -- as the fish had taken the bait.

As the newcomer talks to his illusion, Lenuran pauses a moment to see if the Kid was going to approach before he left his perch on the barstool.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn pauses for a moment, silently watching the actions of his companions, as well as the others in the bar. He wasn't exactly sure what was going on, but he was determined to be ready for anything.


----------



## HolyMan

"Now your going to tell me..." Dei says drawing out one of his masters old wands, "...where your group meets or I will." He states ominously, waving the wand threatingly.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Lenuran of around here*

The gnome gets up from the bar and begins to walk towards the newcomer and the silent priest in the booth.

As he gets closer, he says in a lower voice,"Why don't we have a seat in the booth and talk things over for a second."

[sblock=OOC]
Diplomacy +16 check.

and I just realized that Lenuran speaks dwarven, so I actually get to read the sblock's!  and to think, all this time, i've been ignoring them.... 
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan

"Is he a friend of yours?" Dei asks the gnome as he points to the orchre robed priest with his wand. "If so you might want to know that him and his kind are dangerous and evil."

Dei steps back from the dark priest and gnome to better keep him in his sight. "Wait a minute," he says a dawning experssion coming to his eyes. "I saw you come in here with some others," he says looking about the room. "You were with him, and the dwarf, and... stay back." he says pointing the wand at Lenuran and then the phantom priest, then at random people about the room.

The look in the young humans eyes, tell you he must feel like he is caught in some sort of trap.


----------



## stonegod

The Kid, seeing the gnome's trick has gotten out of hand, casually flicks a dagger faster than the eye can blink at the "orc". More likely through it while expertly missing anything behind it. The young man (little more than a boy) rolls his eyes at Lenuran and retrieves the blade. The then sits across from the newcomer, hands crossessed–but daggers still in hand.

He's no friend of ours. Or of yours. Best you spill it.

OOC: MMM... lack of charisma.


----------



## Rhun

The heavily armed and armored dwarf steps up next to the gnome, and grows low in his throat at the young wizard brandishing the wand. "Put it down an' 'ave a seat, lad...or ye will quick come t' regret yer 'asty actions."


*OOC: Korbryn has even worse CHA than "The Kid", but his Intimidate is still +5*


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Lenuran*

Seeing that his diplomacy skills must have failed him, the gnome tries to get the young man to calm down before he gets himself hurt.

As Thandis' dagger shoots through his illusion of the dark priest, he shakes his head.

"Now, now.  Calm down, son.  I was trying to get your attention so that we could speak privately, but it is quite clear that is not going to happen."

"So, have a seat in the booth, and we can talk."

"Don't make this any more of a scene that it has already become."


----------



## HolyMan

"Yes... yes I think I should sit down." Dei says doing just that. He looks at the dagger in the wall and then at the people who have gathered around him. "I'm... I'm sorry, but who are you?" he asks perplexed.

[sblock=don't say it] If anyone quotes the Adventures of Remo Williams I will probably start to laugh so hard that my key board might break. So don't say it plz.  [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

"I be Korbryn Rivenshield, o' the Dwurfolk o' the Lortmils" growls the dwarf, in a voice that sounds like stones grinding together.

*OOC: I love Chiun.*


----------



## stonegod

The young-faced boy continues to sit as his stool at the booth, keeping an eye both at their new "friend" and the rest of the in. He idly twirls the dagger he recovered in his left hand as an afterthought.

Everyone calls me the Kid.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Lenuran*

The gnome slides into the booth, then finds that he needs to stand up in order to see everyone over the lip of the table.

"Now, son, we would love to hear your tale as to why you hold a grudge against the ochre-robed man -- for, we too, seek to understand what exactly he, and his brethren, are up to in these parts."


----------



## HolyMan

Looking perplexed at first, a smile dawns on Dei's face. "You mean you aren't with him?" Dei's slouching shoulders straighten as he tells his tale.

"Well a few years back men wearing orche robes and having odd holy symbols attacked my master's tower. They stole a magical item that my master was working on. But that isn't the reason I pursue them, they... they hurt him really bad and I swore to make sure they never hurt anyone again." he pauses looking inward as if he sees his master and the hurt he suffered. 

"I have been tracking them and learning about their strange religion every since. There was rumor they had contections to the old Temple of Elemental Evil that is off to the east, but me and my friends found nothing there."

"And I heard rumors of them being seen throughout the Kron Hills and may have a temple here or in the Lortmil Mountains. I set out to find them my friend's they had more important things to do, but I want to stop these men before they hurt others. It... it is all I can do for my master." His voice trembles as he again remembers the fate of his friend and teacher.


----------



## Rhun

"Nah, nottin' in the Temple ruins save some foul goblins," says the dwarf. He hooks a thumb under the necklace around his neck to show it to the wizard. The necklace is packed with ears: goblin, orc, hobgoblin, gnoll and others. "But they won' be a botherin' anyone again. Still, these doomdreamers are trouble an' we be lookin' t' do somethin' about 'em."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

In the meantime, the robed dwarf Korbryn spoke to earlier retire to his room in the second floor. The group of Half Orcs and Orcs depart, leaving nothing but menace and some scattered coins for the maids.

You are all alone in the inn, you with the new comer and the snoring drunken dwarf that lies several tables from you with his beard sunken in a bowl of soup.

The poor maidens depart to the kitchen with filthy plates and empty mugs.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Lenuran*

"Well, my son," says Lenuran,"I can tell you have no love for the ochre robed priests, nor their insane religion."

"That makes you ok in my book."

"Your master?  What was his name?"

After the boy speaks the name of the man, Lenuran contemplates a moment on the name, wondering if he ever heard of him.  


OOC: _Bardic Knowledge check +14_ on the master's name, wondering if he heard anything of him -- perhaps evil or good deeds, or if he even existed.


----------



## HolyMan

[sblock=OOC] LOL he has no history or name , should I make something up or would you like to SVZ??? [/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*MPCing Miltiades*

The master's name is Gandalf the Pink. The name says nothing to Lenuran.

*******************************

Miltiades breaks his silence.
So what's the plan? We can capture him, spy him and follow him or we can convince him that we want to join the forces.
He takes a sip from his ale
We can ask around, maybe in the temple of Moradin about ochre robed men activity around this hamlet.
He takes another gulp.
Say ... where is Ithiken?


----------



## HolyMan

After a short discussion of Dei's rather odd, but kind and generous master the young human feels better having met people who might be able to help him. He listens to Miltiades's suggestions and speaks up after he is finished.

"I don't know about following the priest he may not be heading back to wherever these doomdreamer's temple is," he says sheepishly. Almost embrassed. "He could be going from villiage to villiage preaching for who knows how long."


----------



## Rhun

"Seemin' we've gots a bit o' work a'ead o' us," says Korbryn, looking at his companions. At Miltiades' words, the dwarf grows a bit concerned. "Ach, I suppose someone should be a lookin' fer the elf! And someone should be stayin' 'ere, and be a keepin' an eye on the doomdreamer. And it be seemin' like I be the best bet t' go t' the Temple o' Moradin, and be askin' some question's there."


----------



## s@squ@tch

As the dwarf discusses how he would be best served asking questions at the temple, the gnome has to contain his laughter.

"I think it might be best, Master dwarf, if I accompany you to the temple, just to make sure those there see you in your best light."

He looks to the others,"Why don't you stay here, with our new friend, and keep an eye out of the priest.  Hopefully Ithiken will be back shortly -- then again, did anyone tell him we were coming here?"


----------



## stonegod

Nope.

The Kid keeps his eye on the door. I'll keep an eye out here. Maybe Miltiades can go looking for Ithilken.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Lenuran*

"You," says the gnome, pointing at the newcomer,"stay here with Thandis -- keep an eye out for the ochre robed priest, but no funny business -- we don't need any more attention drawn to ourselves in this unknown town."


----------



## HolyMan

"And should he leave? Which is most unlikly as late as it is getting. But just in case." Dei asks. Once again in a group makes the wizard more confident these dark priests will come to some sort of justice.


----------



## stonegod

If he leaves, I follow and you stay here. I'll be back. You probably couldn't follow anybody.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Miltiades nods and goes outside to search Ithiken, leaving Thandis and Die in the inn. 

_Temple of Moradin - Korbryn & Lenuran_
The temple is a giant carved rock with several chimneys leading up from the ceiling to the outside world. Beams of light penetrate and lit the place. The walls are decorated with status and stone carving featuring dwarves (farmers, warriors, miners, metal workers, priests). Anvil shaped altar lies in the middle with several stone benches. In the back you spot some stone steps leading to a door. The door is open and a dwarf can be seen inside.
One gnome and two dwarves sit randomly around the altar, paying tribute with a silent pray and occasional hitting on a small drum.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn nods his head at the altar, and says a quick and silent prayer to Moradin. Then he moves to the steps and the open door. He then pauses and knocks a heavy, gauntleted fist against the door frame to attract the dwarf's attention.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

_Temple of Moradin_
The dwarf inside the room shifts his gaze with a smile. Several teeth are missing in his mouth and his face is decorated with battle scars. From his look, you can say that he is a paladin of Moradin and not a priest.
*"Aoi my brother to the faith and his fellow companion."*
The dwarf refer to Korb and Lenuran
*"How can I, Falor Ironblade, servant of Moradin be of any help to you?"*


----------



## s@squ@tch

Lenuran waits for Kobryn to begin, but seeing hesitation on the dwarf's face, he starts speaking.

"Well met, Master Falor."

"We have recently arrived in town, brought to your fair town on a most ominous mission."

"We are seeking the Doomdreamers and their ilk -- we have tracked them to this area."

"We would be in your debt if you could tell us all you know of them."

[sblock=OOC]Diplomacy +15 check? [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Kobryn grumbles something, but nods in agreement with Lenuran's words.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Falor*



s@squ@tch said:


> "We are seeking the Doomdreamers and their ilk -- we have tracked them to this area."
> 
> "We would be in your debt if you could tell us all you know of them."




*"Who? Never heard about such a group."*
Falr replies
*"You can ask Rerrid Hammersong,  thd town's elder or Tymerian, the human mage. They saw plenty of things in their life."*
He points toward the exit
*"Rerrid is supposed to be outside somwhere, wandering with the guards. Tymerian runs a local magic store in town."*


----------



## s@squ@tch

Non-fazed about the lack of knowledge exhibited by the dwarf, as Lenuran deals with Kobryn on a constant basis, the gnome pauses and looks over Falor, trying to assess if the gnome's natural friendliness has rubbed off on him.

"Well, that is just too bad.  This Rerrid, how might we best pick him out in a crowd?  Does he possess any distinguishing visual characteristics?"

"Also, I've been thinking, how did it come to pass to have dwarves and orc-folk living in such proximity without chaos and turmoil?"

OOC: Diplomacy improvement on Falor?


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn continues to stand quietly at Lenuran's side, not having anything to add, nor any questions to ask.


----------



## HolyMan

*Meanwhile back at the tavern...*

Dei keeps a vigilant watch out for the doomdreamer._ Glad I found some allies,_ he thinks to himself. _Wonder how they got involved with this mad murderous cult. _

"Hey um... Kid," he says uneasily. "How did you and the others come to be hunting doomdreamers?" he asks before taking a sip of his drink.

[sblock=OOC] Didn't want to interrupt just wanted to find my stat block and move it up it was way back on page 39  [/sblock]

[sblock=stats]
HP:25/25
AC:14 T:14 FF:11
Fort:+3 Ref:+5 Will:+6
Init:+3
Grapple:+3
Speed: 30'

*Combat:*


		Code:
	

[U]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical  Range[/U]
Club(melee)               +3       1d6         x2      ---
Club(thrown)              +6       1d6         x2      10'
Dagger(melee)             +3       1d4      19-20x2    ---
Dagger(thrown)            +6       1d4      19-20x2    10'
Lt. crossbow(mw)          +7       1d8      19-20x2    80'
-bolts 10/10

 
*Spells:*
0- Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Read Magic, Daze
1- Mount, Shield, Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Magic Missle
2- Magic Missle, Flaming Sphere, Flaming Sphere, Glitterdust, Summon Monster II
3- Fireball, Deep Slumber, Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III

*Skills:*
Concentration +10
Spellcraft +11

*Items:*
Scrolls- comprehend languages, mount
Potions- cure light wounds 3/3
Metamagic Rod, extended lesser 3/3 (3 per day)
Wand, magic missle(3rd) 50/50
Wand, burning hands 50/50 
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## stonegod

The Kid, hunched back in his seat, casually twirls a dagger in his hand. Its an absent-minded gesture. Hmm? Oh. Uh, ... hmm. He scratches his tousled hair with his free hand. Found one of them in the old Temple by Nulb. Brewing up some big bad; probably wanted to get it up and running again. She gave us the information about the Temple that pointed us this away.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

_Tavern_

Moments pass and Miltiades comes in to the Inn, he walks to the table where Dei and the kid are sitting.
*"Did Ithiken come back? I failed to find him and questioning the apathy people around yielded nothing. No one saw him ..."*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Finding Rerrid - Lenuran and Korbryn*

Falor tells you that years of war proved to be worthless both to the dwarves and humans of Hathgar and to the Orcs from the nearby camp, thus, peace established. The Half – Orc community that live here and the trade between the former enemies are the result of such peace.
With some guidance you find Rerrid to be not far from the temple. He sits by with a blacksmith friend not far from the temple, down the road that leads out from this hamlet.
He is a typical battle-veteran dwarf. Scars decorate the man’s shoulders and face and he wears his battle armor even in times of peace.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn nods at Rerrid Hammersong, approving of the dwarf's battle-scarred appearance. Korbryn addresses the man in dwarven. 

[sblock=Dwarf Speak]
"Hail and well met, Rerrid Hammersong. I am Korbryn Rivenshield, and this is my companion Lenuran. We come with questions, and have been told that you may have answers.[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Korbryn and Lenuran*



Rhun said:


> Korbryn nods at Rerrid Hammersong, approving of the dwarf's battle-scarred appearance. Korbryn addresses the man in dwarven.
> 
> [sblock=Dwarf Speak]
> "Hail and well met, Rerrid Hammersong. I am Korbryn Rivenshield, and this is my companion Lenuran. We come with questions, and have been told that you may have answers.[/sblock]





[sblock=Dwarf Speak]
"Hail brother dwarf. I'm Rerrid Hammersong, a war veteran and a cleric of our mighty father. This is..."
He nods to the blacksmith 
"... Tunraug Urkart, a master of weapons and armor. How can I help to a dwarf brother and his fellow in this good day?"[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn nods again and smiles, a horrible sight really, causing his scarred visage to appear even uglier than it already is. 

[sblock=Dwarf Speak]
"A pleasure to meet you, brother dwarves. We come seeking information on these 'doomdreamers' as they call themselves...we had some trouble with them, and tracked them to your fair village. We fear they may be harbingers of death and darkness."[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Lenuran of Lortmills*

The gnome listens and nods as the two dwarves converse.

He thinks to himself_,"I wonder if Kobryn remembers that I speak dwarven?"_

Then he begins to speak their language.

[sblock=Dwarven]
"Master Rerrid, we seek to understand where this enemy is based -- and our only clue has brought us to Hathgar.  Have you perhaps heard anything of them or perhaps know where we might look?"

He then looks over the dwarf to gauge his intentions and character.

OOC: sense motive +10
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Lenuran and Korbryn*
[sblock=Dwarven]
Sssshhhh...
Rerrid silence you both
The temple agents are everywhere, we cannot speak over here. Let us speak in a cornered table in the inn. There is nothing more enjoyable then to speak importent matters secretly over a mug of spirit. [/sblock]

*************************************************

*All*
Moments pass and into the inn enter a dwarf. He is accompanied by Korbryn and Lenuran. They take a lonely sit in the back, away from where Miltiadis, Dei and Thandis are. The dwarf signals one of the maiden to serve them.


----------



## HolyMan

Watching the gnome and dwarf both enter and take a table Dei looks to the Kid and Miltiadis, "Must be an informant," he says questioningly? 

"I hope he knows where this temple I heard of is. It would be nice to finally pay these monsters back for what they did." the young mage says finishing his drink.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn nods at Rerrid as they take a seat at the corner table. He then speaks, making sure to keep his voice low. He continues to speak in dwarven, in hopes that any enemy might not speak that language.

[sblock=Dwarven]"We know that one of the temple agents entered this place, and is even now in a room above...what can you tell us?"[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Well ... they are not the enemy so do not be so harsh but to tell you that I like their presence.... well, I don’t.
Rerrid takes a sip from his mug and clean the foam from his beard with his sleeve.
But they do pay well in the village, they trade and the civilians do get some coins for various jobs.
He looks around nervously and adds
I’m a priest of the stone maker and I do not like other priests hanging around my hamlet, especially when the priests worship dark gods of some kind. From what I heard, they are settled in not far from here, in the mountains. If the stories are true, the temple is located on ... or in mount Stalagos - a volcano that collapsed into it self and is not more then a water accumulated crater. In the past, dwarves mined gems and diamonds in the earth beneath the mountain, but newcomers to the area arrived and slaughtered our kin with spells and summoned creatures. Now, dark denizens lurk in the ghost haunted mines.
These newcomers were the first doomdreamers. The inhabitants thought of Mount Stalagos as cursed, haunted and inhabited by horrible monsters so they left.
All that was left is this little place and no more. Dwarves moves to the south and away, Humans traveled to the northern plains of Veluna and Gnomes took off to their brothers in the Kron.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn nods along with Rerrid's words, as he listens to the tale with interest. He again speaks, his voice low and grave.

[sblock=Dwarven]"The dwarven kings of the Lortmils, and the human leaders allied with them have charge me...nay, charged _us_ with investigating a threat to the lands of the free peoples of the Flanaess. Our investigations have led us to the Doomdreamers, and thus here. It now sounds as though our path leads to Mount Stalagos. Would you be able to provide a map to that place?"[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan

"I wonder what they are talking about?" Dei whispers to the Kid and Miltiades. "And, if we find out the location from the dwarf what should we do about the doomdreamer upstairs?"


----------



## stonegod

HolyMan said:


> "I wonder what they are talking about?" Dei whispers to the Kid and Miltiades. "And, if we find out the location from the dwarf what should we do about the doomdreamer upstairs?"



The Kid looks nonchalant. They're talking about the doomspeakers. Be quiet, I'm listening. He whispers bits of the other conversation as it goes along.[sblock=OOC]DC 15 to hear whispers if they're trying hard.[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Rerrid*

"Years of mining in the past and approximately one year of trade with the foul priests have made a natural path in the wild hills leading from the hamlet to the mountain. Leave the town from where you came and circle the wall along the way that goes up the cliff to the east, then follow the natural trail and you’ll get there. "
He leans forward with and says with a whisper
"When you reach the crater do not try to climb the crater’s rim to the other side. Tymerian, the human wizardess tried it in the past with a group of her friends. She is the only one to survive the incident and she is still terrorized when she speaks the tale of the lightning towers that struck those who climb the rim."
He takes another sip from his ale and continues
"Be aware then ordinary men do not go there and if you ask me, you should not go either. Instead, take a trip to the north, wealth and happiness lies in the land of Veluna. "
He sighs and adds
"But if you persistent and stubborn, like a real dwarf, be aware that no visitors are welcome except their own priests."

*Thandis* – It’s not matter how much the dwarf tries to be quite and secretive, Thandis hears his loud voice.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn takes a slug of his ale, and switches back to the common tongue. "Our path be se', fer I shall no' brook any threat t' the dwurfolk. Fer the 'onor of meself, me kin, an' me king, so mus' this be done." He glances at Lenuran, to see if the gnome has anything to add, or questions to ask.


----------



## HolyMan

Dei sits quietly watching the Kid watch the dwarves. He idlely rolls the wand in his hands around thinking that they should not leave the doomdreamer behind. But didn't know what to do with the evil priest short of killing him.

_And would that make me any better than them?_ he asks himself.


----------



## Rhun

*OOC: Is S@squ@tch gone?*


----------



## stonegod

[sblock=S@s]Been gone since May 9. No reason given.[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*NPCing Lenuran*

The gnomes sigh
"I think a dangerous and dire adventure lies before us and we should prepare. Without offending you master dwarf, this little village is not like Hommlet, giving us little resources and supply and with the temple so near and with the presence of the priests it is not a sanctuary as well."

"I’m sorry but I’ll do as much as I can for you without risking the civilian community of the village."
Rerrid reply.


----------



## Rhun

"Aye, fair enough'," says the dwarf. He then stands, and makes his way over to The Kid and the newcomer. In a quiet voice he relays everything that Rerrid revealed to them about the nearby temple and its location.


----------



## HolyMan

After hearing the tale of the doompriest attacking the dwarves and their mining tunnels Dei becomes agitated then eager. "They will pay for everyone they ever hurt," he says quietly. 

"A haunted dwarven mine, in an old volcano," he says looking at the others. "Where else would a cult like that be," he continues with a shrug.


----------



## stonegod

The Kid snorts a little. That dwarf was speaking loud enough for the two of you. He rubs his chin. Looks like we're going spelunking. But... anyone seen Ithilken? He's supposed to be back, right?


----------



## Rhun

"Tha' damned elf," curses Korbryn. "Probably go' 'imself in more trouble than a' orc in a dwarf's larder."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

OOC – Where is S@S ?

*NPCing Lenuran*

"I’m troubled. This is not a place for an Elf to wonder alone. I fear for him and I suggest to all of you to not travel alone when there is a big presence of Orcs around here. Who knows how many spies the temple and other sinister forces hold in this place. This inn is the only place I trust for now."
The gnome scratch his head, trying to remember something
"We should go and find him, together. Does anyone knows where he went?"

"I will stay here in case he’ll come back."
Miltiades replies.


----------



## Rhun

"No' a clue," answers Korbryn, tugging on his braided beard. "We should be a findin' 'im."


----------



## HolyMan

"I'll help," Dei offers wanting to both prove useful to these new people, and not be around the doomdreamer should he come down to the common room.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

You gather outside the inn. Last thing you remember it that you were among the crowd that listened to the priest in the square and Ithiken went to the shops, or was it to the market?

There is not many stores in the little village, there is a big market of Humans, Dwarves and Orcs just outside the village.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn begins to walk toward the market. He didn't know where Ithiken had went, but the elf should stand out in this crowd.


----------



## stonegod

The Kid follows a little behind, trying to keep his eye on who is keeping an eye on the dwarf while blending in.


----------



## HolyMan

Noticing Korbyrn's grumpness Dei swallows his question to ask what this Ithiken looks like and just keeps an eye out for any elves. When he notices one he'll then ask the dwarf if that's Ithiken and maybe get a description out of the dwarf without asking directly.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

You walk toward the entrance of town, passing shops and stores along the way. Ithiken is not around
Outside, there is a market, you fail to spot the Elf.


----------



## Rhun

"Damn elves," curses Korbryn, tugging on his beard and shaking his head as he looks about the market. He turns to look at The Kid. "Well, what now?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

A beggar skips to Korbryn
*"Coin for the poor ..."*


----------



## HolyMan

Dei starts to fish in his pouch for a coin, and then thinks. "Hey you have probably been out here and about a while. Have you seen an elf around?"

He takes out a silver coin and hands it over to the poor soul.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Lenuran*

"Well met local resident," begins the gnome to the beggar,"have you been at this locale long?  A friend of ours passed through here in the past hour or so -- very difficult not to notice -- an elf, wearing a robe and tunic -- perchance did you see where he went?"
OOC: Diplomacy +15 check to see if the man will help.


----------



## Rhun

The dwarf mumbles something under his breath and steps away from the beggar, letting Dei and Lenuran handle the man.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

HolyMan said:


> Dei starts to fish in his pouch for a coin, and then thinks. "Hey you have probably been out here and about a while. Have you seen an elf around?"
> 
> He takes out a silver coin and hands it over to the poor soul.




*"Might have, might have ..."*
The beggar reply to Dei and Lenuran while his hand extending forward
*"I must have been without booze for too much time then I cannot remember NOW ... but you know, liquor is expensive in the market."*


----------



## HolyMan

"Look here you," Dei says a little agitated by the man's demeanor. "You tell us what you know and we will decide what it is worth."

"And," he continues fishing in his belt pouch and pulling out two heavy gold coins, "you will find we are more than fair patrons."

[sblock=OOC] Glad I had money on my character sheet didn't even know if I had 2gp been so long since I looked. And I had this guy's spell list set to run into the cult any minute with all the combat spells. Sure could use a charm person right about now.  [/sblock]

[sblock=stats]
HP:25/25
AC:14 T:14 FF:11
Fort:+3 Ref:+5 Will:+6
Init:+3
Grapple:+3
Speed: 30'

*Combat:*


		Code:
	

[U]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical  Range[/U]
Club(melee)               +3       1d6         x2      ---
Club(thrown)              +6       1d6         x2      10'
Dagger(melee)             +3       1d4      19-20x2    ---
Dagger(thrown)            +6       1d4      19-20x2    10'
Lt. crossbow(mw)          +7       1d8      19-20x2    80'
-bolts 10/10

 
*Spells:*
0- Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Read Magic, Daze
1- Mount, Shield, Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Magic Missle
2- Magic Missle, Flaming Sphere, Flaming Sphere, Glitterdust, Summon Monster II
3- Fireball, Deep Slumber, Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III

*Skills:*
Concentration +10
Spellcraft +11

*Items:*
Scrolls- comprehend languages, mount
Potions- cure light wounds 3/3
Metamagic Rod, extended lesser 3/3 (3 per day)
Wand, magic missle(3rd) 50/50
Wand, burning hands 50/50 
[/sblock][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Lenuran*

delete


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Lenuran*

As he sees the newcomer get agitated, the cool-headed gnome steps in between him and the beggar.

"Now, now," shushes the bard.

He waves off the robed man and begins to talk to the beggar a little closer, weaving a tale of intoxicated revelry about a warrior Lenuran had known in days gone by, who spent much of his day in his cups.

Once he has began his tale, the gnome looks over the beggar to see if he has his rapt attention, then interjects into the story a simple suggestion,"Now tell me all you know about of missing elf friend, where did he go and when did you last see him?"

[sblock=OOC]
_Bardic Music_ attempt to _Fascinate_ the beggar, then use _Suggestion_ ability to have him tell Lenuran all he knows about Ithiken. DC for Fascinate is 1d20+12, Suggestion is Will DC17

[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Beggar will save vs. Fascinate [Success]
*"Yeah Yeah, tell your stupid story to someone else."*
The beggar waves off Lenuran’s story about Lenuran the warrior as a boring one.

He turns to Die and speaks
*"2 gold coins will do the trick."*
He says, his eyes are open wide
*"I think I saw an Elf passing through here. From where I’m sitting, you can see a bound hand and foot and gagged elf on a horse. Unfortunately for you, the guards are not."*
He extends his hand, waiting for Die to place the coins


----------



## HolyMan

"From where your sitting??" Dei says looking around and seeing what the old boozer is talking about.

[sblock=OOC] Sorry, SVZ don't know what it is the guy is trying to say about the guards are not? [/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Bah! You fool?*
The beggar reply
*I sit over there, in the corner*
He points somewhere near the wall
*From there I spy on every Human, Dwarf or Orc that pass in or out of the city.*

*The guardes ...*
He points to the low wall.
*...are over there, they speak to each other without bothering watching the people that come or go out.*

He looks back to Die
*Now I've seen the pointy ears guy, bound and gagged on a horse and the guard's haven't. Now you give me some coins for a bottle of booze and I'll tell you where they go. Kapish ?*


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn growls low in his throat, a sound like rocks grinding together.


----------



## HolyMan

Dei digs a little and produces three gold coins from his hip pouch. Looking at them and then the greedy drunks face he almost blanches.

Keeping his face steady he hands over a single coin with one hand holding the others away but where they can be seen.

"Well that was almost useful information, sir." he says sarcasticly. "But it told me nothing, if you want these," he says waving the coins. "You will need to tell us everything. Not just a direction. The horse's color? How many men were there with the captured elf? What were they wearing? Were they human? Armed?" 

Then quickly as he can Dei whips out a wand from his belt. "And if we find out you are lying just to wet your throat," he says waving the stick ominiously. "This will freeze you were you stand and the dwarf will start to remove your skin like he did the dragons that now covers his guantlets. _*Kapish*_?"

[sblock=OOC] I'm not sue the direction of this charater as of yet. Personality wise that is just trying to play the stats and alignment. Tell me if I'm off base but his CHA is 10 and he is Chaotic Good. But will be thinking hard about his personality this week. [/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

The beggar snatches the coin and bites it.
*Hmm... real ...*
He says to himself, pocket the coin and reply
*Two brown steeds, 2 Half Orcs ... They traveled north, where the cloaked priests are coming from. Tales are telling that a secret temple of a vile god is located in the end of the trail. New comers to the village are ....*
He reaches out his hand, waiting for more before he continue


----------



## HolyMan

Dei numbly passes the other two coins to te beggar. Slowly lowering the wand he mumbles to himself, "Those damn cultist, they are going to pay."


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn's hand goes to the hilt of the magnificent greatsword slung across his back. He glares at the beggar. "The rest now, an' quickly. Fer we must be gettin' after our friend."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*“New comers to the village are .... The most candidates for slaves I guess, since no one is going to miss them and no one claims responsibility for them ... people just ignore the fact they disappear.”*
The beggar pockets the rest two coins and says
*“May the merciful gods be with you ...”*
He then begins to walk toward the market, heading to the direction of a dwarf that sells booze.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Lenuran*

"Well, it appears we are to head to the mountain temple, sooner rather than later -- our friend appears to have run into some trouble."

"We should go visit our friendly ochre-robed priest in his room and gain some clarity about the temple -- we need to know how we should approach it, as I doubt we can just waltz up and gain entry -- we definitely need a plan."


----------



## HolyMan

"And supplies," Dei says to the gnome. "Last time I was underground my companions and I were very ill prepared. Extra rope, rations, and sunrods. If this temple was built near an old dwarven mine who knows how large or deep it maybe."

Dei then gets a wicked grin across his face, "Your right tho, we should talk to the doomdreamer, he would know."


----------



## Rhun

"A plan?" Korbryn's voice is still low...you can tell he is angry. "We go a findin' these slaver's, an' I give 'em a taste o' _Foehammer_. The las' thing they be a tastin' be there own blood."


----------



## s@squ@tch

"While you are quite versed in the art of combat, you must realize that even yourself will probably be unable to assail a fortified former-dwarven fortress occupied by fanatical devotees to the dark god."

"We need a solid plan and or a cover story to gain entry, else we probably wouldn't even make it inside alive, or worse, suffer the same fate as Ithiken...."


----------



## stonegod

The Kid keeps his distance but continues to eye all around, making sure no one is following or paying any serious attention to the group ahead.


----------



## HolyMan

"Are any of you a good tracker maybe we can catch these slavers before they reach this temple," Dei says. "I would hate to leave the doomdreamer but maybe we could get some information from the slavers instead. And perhaps take their place."


[sblock=OOC] Just a thought how good of a friend is Ithiken? Save anyones life? Has skills that are very useful. Just thinking that these slavers can't be to far ahead (couple hours?) maybe we should chase them down. [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

"If it be a former dwur fortress, then per'aps I can 'elp us around the place." The dwarf turns from Lenuran to the newcomer Dei. "I don' be thinkin' we need t' track 'em...the trail surely leads straight t' our destination."


[sblock=@ HolyMan]
Ithiken is a wizard, and has been a member of the group since the beginning. Korbryn surely would try to catch the slavers.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan

"Then let's leave as soon as possible," Dei says looking anxious to find this _temple of evil_.

[sblock=HolyMan] Dei isn't the only one, LOL  [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

"Aye, lad. Let us get' our gear an' be after the slavers!"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

You return to the inn, meeting Miltiades.

*"Well? where is Ithiken?"*
The priest asks


----------



## HolyMan

"Well if our informant was correct," Dei starts to say as he takes his backpack from under the table and checks the straps.

"He has been captured by slavers and is in route to this temple we were told about." he finishes throwing the pack over his shoulders. "I say we should be off as quickly as possible you all have horses right?"



[sblock=stats]
HP:25/25
AC:14 T:14 FF:11
Fort:+3 Ref:+5 Will:+6
Init:+3
Grapple:+3
Speed: 30'

*Combat:*


		Code:
	

[U]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical  Range[/U]
Club(melee)               +3       1d6         x2      ---
Club(thrown)              +6       1d6         x2      10'
Dagger(melee)             +3       1d4      19-20x2    ---
Dagger(thrown)            +6       1d4      19-20x2    10'
Lt. crossbow(mw)          +7       1d8      19-20x2    80'
-bolts 10/10

 
*Spells:*
0- Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Read Magic, Daze
1- Mount, Shield, Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Magic Missle
2- Magic Missle, Flaming Sphere, Flaming Sphere, Glitterdust, Summon Monster II
3- Fireball, Deep Slumber, Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III

*Skills:*
Concentration +10
Spellcraft +11

*Items:*
Scrolls- comprehend languages, mount
Potions- cure light wounds 3/3
Metamagic Rod, extended lesser 3/3 (3 per day)
Wand, magic missle(3rd) 50/50
Wand, burning hands 50/50 
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

"Well, we all had horses at some point, as it turns out, our mounts keep on getting eaten or disappearing...."

"Dumb luck, actually."

"But we had mounts when we came into this city, so I hope they have not disappeared again, as I don't think I can bring myself to purchase another pony, knowing that he'll be likely killed or eaten just like all of the others before him...."


----------



## stonegod

The Kid, appearing from nowhere, chimes in at the gnome's remark. I did a lot of work to get those horses across that bridge. They better be alive! He then goes out to check on them and prepare them for the trip.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*"Not to mention saving the horses' ass from the undead back in the forest."*
Miltiades chuckles to himself and say
*"I pray for peacekeeper to save Ithiken's soul."*


----------



## HolyMan

Dei grins at the remark about a horse's arse and thinks they probably have as many stories to tell as I do. And after we go and save their friend we each will have that many more.

"When we are all set to leave I can conjur up a horse for myself," he says wigging his fingers to indicate how.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn nods his readiness. "Let's be gettin' gone."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*So we leave the robed priest to be?*
Miltiades inquires

ooc - Give me some time to plan your journey to the crater. I lack time


----------



## Rhun

"I'd be fer a killin' 'im meself," says Korbryn, lowering his voice so as not to be overheard. "But it do be a seemin' like we may be gettin' into a bit o' trouble doin' it 'ere in town."


----------



## HolyMan

"Korbryn is right we don't want to bring trouble down on us. And we have to go," and with that statement Dei feels torn between letting the dark priest and any information he may have go, or staying to make him pay for what he and others like him have done.

"We will deal with all the doomdreamers soon," he states in a cold voice. "And the world will be a better place for it."

He starts towards the tavern door not looking back or up the stairs to where the doomdreamer is.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Lenuran of Lortmills*

"Well, we can only hope at this point that the priest is a frequent dweller of this town and will be here when we hopefully return..."

He looks around for Thandis to see whether he has found their mounts.


----------



## HolyMan

"Umm, before we set off I need to find a few more supplies for something like this." Dei says looking apprehsive. Due to leaving the priest behind or finally setting out to do something is unsure.

"I'll meet you all right back here in a minute." He says heading to the market area of town. "Don't leave without me," he says looking back.

[sblock=OOC] Dei will now go and purchase those things listed in the OOC thread and then return "just in time" to leave with everyone. If this is o.k. with our DM.  [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

"Hurry," growls Korbryn, the dwarf's impatience evident in his voice.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

OOC – one horse died (see post #544). But since Ithiken is MIA, Korbryn can take the wizard’s mount.

It is a matter of 0.5 – 1 hour until you pack your equipment and gather your mounts. You spent no more then few hours in this little village before you decide to chase those who kidnapped Ithiken and help the new conjurer Die that shares with you his hate to the ochre robed figure.

The sun is shrouded under a heavy blanket of stratiform clouds and the roads are a mash of dirt and mud. Your guess is that the sun will set down in a few hours, giving you the advantage to reach the mines somewhere in the night and the disadvantage that travelling in the night is not safe.

You gather again near the gates of Hagthar, the citizens pay you neither attention nor the market business men. Punks and bums eye you in the same manner when you strolled into the town, with mercy and suspicious looks.


----------



## stonegod

Mounting Dragonbane, the Kid leads out of the gate. He turns in the saddle and once he has directions, continues on.

OOC: Spotting and Listening the whole way...


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn mounts Ithiken's horse riding out near The Kid. If anything, at least the dwarf's darkvision would give them a benefit traveling in the night.


----------



## HolyMan

Dei rides his magically summoned mount in the rear since this is the first time he has traveled with this party. He knows that they are seasoned warriors and doesn't want to be in the way. Till he can get a feel for them and they for him, he will help watch the rear.

With all his new equipment he believes he is ready for anything a haunted volcano mine can throw at him.

[sblock=OOC] Casted mount to provide me a horse for 12 hours. If we travel longer than that I have a back up scroll. All new equipment bought and character sheet has been updated. Let's kick evil temple butt.[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

You march for two to three hours in bare scenery of cliffs, mountains and hills. The terrain around is dotted with rocks, stones, boulders and scrubs. Neither high trees nor thick bushes are around. Probably the denizens of the land chopped them for their own use long ago. The dirt trail is barley lit since the dark sky above your head are covered with clouds (You need a source of light unless you prefer to walk in 80% darkness, but those who can see in the dark can spot the path and lead the others).
Luckily, you encounter nothing during your travel.

After some hours you reach an intersection that circles the collapsed volcano. There is a trail that goes to the south and a second one to the east along high dark rocky cliffs. Surly the area looks marvelous during the day time. Now you can barely see ...


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn points to the trail heading east along the cliffs, though he is unsure if the others can see the gesture in the dim light. "Our path lies there, t' the east."


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Lenuran*

"But what of the southern fork?" says Lenuran, staring off into that direction.

"How certain can we be that we choose the right path?"

OOC: Possible _Bardic Knowledge _check about the place?


----------



## Rhun

"It be the directions given us by Rerrid," says Korbryn, a bit gruffly. "Ye be doubtin' me memory o' simple directions?"


----------



## HolyMan

"Wait.. wait can anyone see which way those slavers went? I can hardly see my feet in the stirrups much less the ground around here." Dei says moving his mount in a small circle.

"I hate to say it too, but I am getting a little tired." he says glad the darkness will hide his embrassement. "Shouldn't try to find a way in when the sun is up?"


----------



## Rhun

"If'n we wait, we might be findin' the elf dead or worse..." says Korbryn.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Lenuran*

"Thandis, can you tell which way the slavers went?  The tracks must be fresh, but I cannot make head nor tail of it."


----------



## stonegod

The Kid sighs. No tracker am I, but I'll look. I'll need more light, though. Once light has been provided, he glances around.

OOC: Search & Survival check w/o the Track feat. Both 20


----------



## HolyMan

Unable to even provide light for the "tracker", Dei sits is mount quietly and forlorn.

[sblock=OOC] Just moving my stats block up.  [/sblock]


[sblock=stats]
HP:25/25
AC:14 T:14 FF:11
Fort:+3 Ref:+5 Will:+6
Init:+3
Grapple:+3
Speed: 30'

*Combat:*


		Code:
	

[U]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical  Range[/U]
Club(melee)               +3       1d6         x2      ---
Club(thrown)              +6       1d6         x2      10'
Dagger(melee)             +3       1d4      19-20x2    ---
Dagger(thrown)            +6       1d4      19-20x2    10'
Lt. crossbow(mw)          +7       1d8      19-20x2    80'
-bolts 10/10

 
*Spells:*
0- Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Read Magic, Daze
1- Mount, Shield, Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Magic Missle
2- Magic Missle, Flaming Sphere, Flaming Sphere, Glitterdust, Summon Monster II
3- Fireball, Deep Slumber, Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III

*Skills:*
Concentration +10
Spellcraft +11

*Items:*
Scrolls- comprehend languages, mount
Potions- cure light wounds 3/3
Metamagic Rod, extended lesser 3/3 (3 per day)
Wand, magic missle(3rd) 50/50
Wand, burning hands 50/50 
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn looks about with his darkvision, looking for any tree branches and reeds of long grass he might use to fashion a torch.


----------



## s@squ@tch

"Well, all you need to do is ask," says Lenuran as he quickly makes a few gestures, then a rock that he picks up from the ground starts to glow with a bright light.   He hands it to Thandis.

OOC: cast light on pebble, so the Kid can see.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

The ground over here is rocky hard. Neither trees nor bushes let you guess where the steeds with Ithiken and his captures headed.
Finding nothing, you decide to follow Korbryn's instinct and follow the eastern trail along the cliffy side of the collapsed volcano. You continue to ride for about an half an hour in the darkness, from time to time the half crescent moon appears from between the clouds until you spot it. The trail winds up a slope to a cave set into the side of the cliff, you manage to spot a set of big doors.

Statues of despicable figures decorate the entrance from both sides. Surely the craft of dwarves that was ruined and built again with changes by the current denizens?


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn spits on the ground, and grumbles low in his throat. "Foul blighters," he says, anger evident in his voice. "T' see me people's works defaced in this way...these dirty bastards will be tastin' me steel soon enough, methinks."


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Lenuran*

"Holy sh!#t!" murmurs the gnome quietly.

OOC: bardic knowledge check to see if he recognizes who the figures are supposed to be?


----------



## HolyMan

Mouth hanging open Dei closes it at the gnomes comments, as they echo his own inner thoughts.

"Sure we don't want to wait till morning?" he asks the question again.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn points toward the cave mouth before the group. "It be dark in there, be it day or night. An per'aps if'n we strike now, we be 'avin' surprise on our side."


----------



## s@squ@tch

"But, Master Dwarf, we have no reconnaisance of this area and have no idea what is in there -- a full out assault of a perhaps heavily guarded fortress is not advisable...."


----------



## Rhun

"Bah, ye sound like a goblin, skulkin' in the dark awaitin' an easy kill," says the dwarf. "The only way we be a seein' what lies ahead is t' go in an kill it! And the elf be in there, and who knows what sorts o' cruel tortures they be visitin' upon 'im!"


----------



## stonegod

The Kid shrugs at the statues. Evil was evil. He was, instead, looking for somewhere safe for the horses.

I can scout ahead, but it'll be too dark for me to see much.


----------



## s@squ@tch

"Harrumph," says the gnome, crossing his arms.

"If I sound like a goblin, then I sound unlike any goblin I've ever known -- as I prefer to use sound strategy and tactics rather than shear brute strength."


----------



## Rhun

"How do ye suggest we proceed then, Master Gnome? Do you 'ave some magics that'll 'elp?"


----------



## HolyMan

[sblock=OOC] Is there only four of us I thought there was an NPC?? [/sblock]

Dei being new to "this" group, was not new to adventuring groups in general. But Clansen was not here to settle an in party dispute, and it looked like there wasn't anyone like the level headed priest here. He new the dwarf had valid points but then the gnome of course was correct also, what would Clansen do?

"How about a little recon as a group? We go in just for a few hours and then come back out, and from what we find we can plan a 'major assault'. Maybe we can even capture a doom dreamer. Although those madmen aren't easy to talk to." Dei says trying to come up with a common soultion.


----------



## s@squ@tch

"I have this wand left over from that foul man we fought in the moathouse -- I could make us all invisible as we enter, at least we would be hidden from sight, but not from sound...."

"Alternatively, we could send a scout ahead, who is somewhat sneaky and quiet, to take a quick look and then report back -- all of this hinges upon how one gains entry to the mine system -- if there is just an opening without a door, that is easiest.  But if there is a large door or gate, then all bets are off, as how can you sneakily open a giant gate?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

OOC - 5 characters. 4 active players and 1 NPC (Voadam is away for now).

Miltiades turns to the group. surely he is troubled and the peacekeeper was very quite since the party found out that Ithiken was kidnapped.
*"My thoughts are obscured with the evil surrounding us, so I must agree with Lenuran, Korbryn"*
Miltiades say
*"A total assault will end with our own doom ... it is not a mission paid by the authototies in Chendl anymore for us, it became a rescuing mission for our friend is in there, suffering by the hand of foul denizens"*


----------



## stonegod

The Kid, still busy with finding a place to store the horses, rolls his eyes. I think I did mention I could scout. Just say'n.


----------



## Rhun

"Go then," says Korbryn, looking at The Kid. "But be makin' sure the gnome 'ere gives ye a taste o' that disappearin' magic afore ye do."


----------



## stonegod

Rhun said:


> "Go then," says Korbryn, looking at The Kid. "But be makin' sure the gnome 'ere gives ye a taste o' that disappearin' magic afore ye do."



The Kid smiles a bit sheepishly. Don't fret, my dwarven friend. I won't kill anything. You do it so much better.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Lenuran grabs the wand out of his backpack and taps Thandis with it, making him vanish from sight.


----------



## Rhun

"Just don' wanna be losin' no more companions on this li'l outtin'.


----------



## stonegod

OOC: Hide (yes, he's being careful even invisible) & MS: 28, 24


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn stands alert as The Invisible Kid sneaks off to scout the cavern ahead, using his darkvision to ensure no unwanted surprises creep up on the rest of the group.


----------



## HolyMan

Dei dismounts and starts to cast a spell of protection. "Looks like we will be going in, so best to be prepared," he says to the others. 

After his spell is cast he starts gathering all his new equipment and finding a way to carry it all inside. Lastly he loads a bolt in his crossbow and waits with the others quietly. 

"Ready when you all are," he whispers watching the entrance.

[sblock=OOC] Casting mage armor and using the meta rod to extend the duration to 12 hours. [/sblock]


[sblock=stats]
HP:25/25
AC:18 T:14 FF:15
Fort:+3 Ref:+5 Will:+6
Init:+3
Grapple:+3
Speed: 30'

*Combat:*


		Code:
	

[U]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical  Range[/U]
Club(melee)               +3       1d6         x2      ---
Club(thrown)              +6       1d6         x2      10'
Dagger(melee)             +3       1d4      19-20x2    ---
Dagger(thrown)            +6       1d4      19-20x2    10'
Lt. crossbow(mw)          +7       1d8      19-20x2    80'
-bolts 10/10

 
*Spells:*
0- Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Read Magic, Daze
1- Mount, Shield, Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Magic Missle
2- Magic Missle, Flaming Sphere, Flaming Sphere, Glitterdust, Summon Monster II
3- Fireball, Deep Slumber, Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III

*Skills:*
Concentration +10
Spellcraft +11

*Items:*
Scrolls- comprehend languages, mount
Potions- cure light wounds 3/3
Metamagic Rod, extended lesser 2/3 (per day)
Wand, magic missle(3rd) 50/50
Wand, burning hands 50/50 
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn draws his greatsword, a blade every bit as long as the dwarf is tall. The mighty weapon is well deserved of its name, Anrak (Foehammer, in the common tongue). And judging by the look on the grim dwarf's scarred face, he is looking forward to putting it to good use very soon.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

The party sits patiently behind a large boulder, where they tie their horses and wait for Thandis to bring news from the entrance.

[sblock=Thandis]
The path ends with a large cave set into the side of the cliff. A pair of iron-bound wooden doors each 15’ high and 8’ across lies before you. The left door has a massive iron doorknocker. A humanoid skull is spiked to the right door, both doors are closed now.
There are two arrow slits, one to your right and the other to your left. The doors are before you.
From the right side, you hear the common tongue, from the other side a language you do not understand.
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod

Dust blows in the arid mountain wind.[sblock=The Kid]The Kid crouches low, carefully checking for anything that would harm him or give away his position. Assuming all clear, he makes his way over to the right arrow slit.

OOC: Search for traps (16), mostly on the area leading to the slits/doors. Assuming none, Stealth over to the slit and Listen (24) and peak. Even though the Kid is invisible, he is not being stupid and trying to be careful.[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Rain begins to pour from the sky. A lightning flashes and is followed by a thunder.
Miltiades turns to the group
*“I feel there is curse upon the area...”*
[sblock=Thandis]
No traps, as far as you can see and it is hard to see in almost complete darkness.

Thandis crawls to the slits and peers through the one of the left. He spots two Gnolls, they are talking to each other, one is carving a piece of wood on the tip of his sword and the other one is cleaning his blade.
In the second arrow slit, just opposite to where the Gnolls are, Thandis spots three humans. Two of them are sleeping, another one is playing with cards and speaks to someone Thandis cannot see.

Thandis guess that both rooms are lit by torches. The Gnolls and Humans are armored. They do not pay attention to him or the slits.
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

Lenuran shoots the priest a quizzical look,"Took you that long to figure that one out, did it?"

He points to the entryway of the cave,"Of course it is cursed, just take a look at the statues over there!"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*NPCing Miltiades*

Miltiades turns to Lenuran with a boo
"There is a difference ... on first glance it was just a blasphemous place, you know, with evil statues and very bad things ... but now, my religious pure soul feels that in addition, this place in cursed, you know, there is something freaky, magically on the area, something really bad that little gnomes with no divine power cannot feel."

"Now what is happening with Thandis ?"
The priest shifts the topic


----------



## Rhun

"We'll be findin' the source o' the curse, an' be puttin' a bloody end t' it," says Korbryn, still standing at the ready.


----------



## HolyMan

"I wonder if this curse is what stopped the dwarves from mining or did the mining cause the curse. It doesn't really matter I guess if the place is cursed I hope it works against the doom dreamers as well as everyone else."

Dei double checks the bolt in his crossbow and stands ready to deal with whatever this place has to throw at him and the others. Be it curse, evil priest, or something else.


----------



## stonegod

[sblock=The Kid]The Kid looks to see if there are an alarm bells, gongs or such and then any remote ways to open the door before heading back.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

"Bah, no dwarf did this," responds Korbryn to Dei.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

[sblock=Thandis]
He sees none.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn waits patiently for The Kid's return, threatening the darkness around them with his imposing glare.


----------



## stonegod

From somewhere behind the party comes the Kid's disembodied voice. Big doors, two arrow slits with gnolls one on side, humans on the other. Looked bored and unready. Would likely notice the doors opening unless we do something sneaky, though they aren't on high alert. Illusion or fog or something.


----------



## HolyMan

"I could put on of the groups to sleep," Dei says looking for where the voice is coming from. "And then we would only have to deal with one side."


[sblock=stats]
HP:25/25
AC:18 T:14 FF:15
Fort:+3 Ref:+5 Will:+6
Init:+3
Grapple:+3
Speed: 30'

Spells in effect: Mage armor(dur. 12hours)

*Combat:*


		Code:
	

[U]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical  Range[/U]
Club(melee)               +3       1d6         x2      ---
Club(thrown)              +6       1d6         x2      10'
Dagger(melee)             +3       1d4      19-20x2    ---
Dagger(thrown)            +6       1d4      19-20x2    10'
Lt. crossbow(mw)          +7       1d8      19-20x2    80'
-bolts 10/10

 
*Spells:*
0- Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Read Magic, Daze
1- Mount, Shield, Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Magic Missle
2- Magic Missle, Flaming Sphere, Flaming Sphere, Glitterdust, Summon Monster II
3- Fireball, Deep Slumber, Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III

*Skills:*
Concentration +10
Spellcraft +11

*Items:*
Scrolls- comprehend languages, mount
Potions- cure light wounds 3/3
Metamagic Rod, extended lesser 2/3 (per day)
Wand, magic missle(3rd) 50/50
Wand, burning hands 50/50 
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

"An' I can leave them all drownin' in pools o' blood," adds Korbryn. He points his blade at the ground and nods to The Kid. "Can ya be makin' a sketch?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

The invisible kid carves a child-like sketch on a flat rock.


----------



## Rhun

*OOC: I tried to give you some Experience for the awesome drawing, Strahd...but apparently I've given you too much lately and they want me to spread the love. *


The dwarf looks at the sketch for a few moments, and then turns his scarred face toward Dei. "Can ye be callin' up some mist or such t' cover our entry? I be fresh out o' smokesticks."


----------



## HolyMan

"No sorry," Dei says with a small slump to his shoulders. "I was traveling alone to get to villiage so my spells lean slight more towards defending myself."

Dei looks down in the dirt again upset alittle that he isn't prepared for this. "I don't think we will beable to sneak in and it only takes one guard to sound the alarm. Is it possible to bring them to us?"


----------



## Rhun

"Then it be lookin' like we charge 'em..." says Korbryn. "This'll be some fun. Blood a flyin' an' 'eads a rollin'!"


----------



## HolyMan

_*gulp*_

"Why not have someone open the door first and charge to it?"Dei asks the dwarf. "I really don't see anything else we can do but we need to get through that shooting gallery," he continues gesturing towards the open area before the doors.


----------



## Rhun

"The Kid still be invisible," answers Korbryn. "'e can open the door, an' we can be a chargin' in be'ind 'im."


----------



## s@squ@tch

"Lets not be hasty, my friends," says the gnome contemplatively.

"We have many options available to us."

"For one, we could all go into the entrance invisible, much like Thandis was, we'd be heard most likely, as some of you," he says, as he looks over Korbryn and Militidas,"wear very loud armor."

"Or, I could create some illusion of something, perhaps a group of gnolls, or Doomdreamer priests?  I can't make them talk quite yet, though."

He hesitates a moment as if pondering how to make an illusion speak.

"They could be used either by themselves, seeking to draw out the folks inside, or get the door opened, or perhaps along WITH our invisible entry attempt."


----------



## HolyMan

"And if they're not exspecting a group of doom-dreamers in the dead of night we could lose any option of surprise. But then again." Dei says again thinking of his old friends.

"What if we use both ideals. We have The Kid open the door and send an illusion of a group of heavy armored warriors running across to gain entry. Then the archers will shot at them and stop once the illusion reaches the door. But we should be close by invisible and give your illusion the voice and clanking it will need to be believed. But not to close mind you. Once inside we stay invisible drop the illusion and then surprise whoever thinks to stop us."

Dei smiles at the ideal and gives small thanks to the old cleric that use to take everyone's ideals and mold them together. He waits looking to see what the others think.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*NPCing Miltiades*

Making us all invisible is a great plan, while conjuring up a spell of a wild animal sniffing around to attract the attention of the guards, if they will even pay attention to any sound that comes from the outside.
Miltiades says.
Conjuring up a spell of marching soldiers will only alert them that a wizard is nearby. Conjure up a beast, then shoo her off to the night with your spell.
We’ll gain entry and find us a hidden spot to rest and spy.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn stands quiet, simply ready to bash some gnoll heads if his companions ever get their plan together.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Lenuran*

Snapping his fingers quietly,"That is quite a good idea, Militiades."

"I have a good idea on which animal I will create...." he says, his voice drifting off.

If no other options present themselves, then Lenuran will use his wand on each person, in turn, then create an illusion of a dire badger, and have it advance upon the opening, smelling and huffing.


----------



## Rhun

Kobryrn moves to take a concealed position from which to strike the enemy, should they fail to pursue the badger away from the entrance.


----------



## HolyMan

After being turned invisible Dei takes the bolt out of his crossbow by touch. And then slips the weapon back over his shoulder. Again by touch he pulls out his trusted wand of _unerring_ magical missiles. 

_Better not risk hitting anyone else as I can't see them._ He thinks to himself, hoping the others are having the same thoughts.

[sblock=OOC] Will not ready an action to attack as he wants to stay invisible as long as possible. And maybe get a spell off instead.[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

_*Vish, Vish, Vish*_
The gnome swings his wand and turns his companions invisible.
With more gestures and arcane spelling Lenuran conjures up an illusion of a mean, smelling huffing badger. The badger advances to the entrance, smelling, huffing and puffing. 
Nothing happens, the residents behind the arrow slits neither see or hear or pay any kind of attention to the little dire beast as you see no apparent movement. No one comes out and no one shots an arrow at the thing.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn chuckles under his breath as the guards ignore the badger. Then, under the cover of the invisibility, the dwarf starts forward, determined to try the entry doors himself.


----------



## HolyMan

Getting an ideal of his own Dei heads towards the closes wall to get a good look at these arrow slits. Remembering what The Kid had said about the men looking tired he figures that would be a good place to try. Slowly he picks his way along till he gets towards the middle of the wall and looks around.

[sblock] Take 10 on move silently attempt. Lookng to see if Dei can see into the arrow slits. [/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

Lenuran whispers,"Someone go to the door and try to push it open, I'll make the badger get up on two legs and push on it with his front paws as a cover."

[sblock=Holyman]
Why does Dei have ACP's?
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

_OOC: Move silently rolls please. Those who take 10 please state so (Like HM did) and write your overall results. Those who want to roll, please do so.
_
Be w’ery w’ery quite, w’re hunting gnolls.
Miltiades say quietly to himself and chuckles.


----------



## HolyMan

[sblock=OOC] Taking 10 to get... oops a 10 LOL to much darn equipment. [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn tries to move quietly, but his stout dwarven body and layers of dwarven plate were ill-suited to such purpose. _Hopefully Lenuran's illusion will help to cover my steps_, thinks Korbryn, as his heavy boot catches a rock and sends it spinning across the way.



*Move Silently: 01*


----------



## stonegod

The Kid inwardly groans at the sound of the dwarf, but keeps near the door to try to get them open. He does wonder if the guardroom windows are open enough to sneak through...

OOC: Taking 10.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Thinking quickly, and hoping that anyone inside who was watching the badger wasn't paying too close attention, the gnome adds a rusted iron collar with a few links of chain around the neck of the badger, partially obscured by its fur, hoping to cover up the noise of the dwarf.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn grumbles under his breath. This stealth thing was for those who hadn't the strength to cut their way through a hall chock full of goblins. The dwarf adjusts his grip on his greatsword as he approaches the entry doors, ready to strike down any foe that comes to investigate the sounds of his approach.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

No response comes from the room where the humans are. From the room behind the slit the Gnolls are, someone barks something as he looks outside. His gaze is fixed on the badger rather then on the noisy, invisible dwarf.
Moments pass and you all gather near the door. The illusion of the badger still exists as Lenuran sends him to wander around, sniffing and puffing like an Oliphant searching for food in a desert without luck.
Two Gnolls now scout the big dire mammal but they do nothing for now but watch.

“Send him away” Miltiades whispers loudly


----------



## Rhun

"Get the ones inside," whispers Korbryn. "These gnolls be mine." The invisibile dwarf moves slowly up behind the two gnolls, raises _Anrak_ overhead, and slashes the mighty blade across at closest of the furred devils!

*Surprise Attack (hopefully) +12 (2d6+9 damage)*


----------



## HolyMan

OOC: No fireball


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: I don't think the front doors are opened yet?


----------



## HolyMan

OOC: Well then they will be soon.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

OOC - Rhun - the doors are closed to the cave and the gnolls are behind the arrow slit. You do not know how to get into the room with the gnolls. surely, you cannot pass through the arrow slit. Now I assume that Dei is not firing his fireball as well.
Adjust your posts please.


----------



## Rhun

*OOC: Oh, you're description made it seem as if two of the gnolls had come outside to watch the dire badger. Thanks for clearing that up.*


The _still invisible_ Korbryn moves to the doors and puts his shoulder against one, pushing to open it.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Lenuran sends the badger away, sniffing the air as it goes, its collar / chain rattling much more loudly now, hopefully covering any sound of the door opening efforts.


----------



## stonegod

The Kid sees what he can do with the doors.

OOC: Open Locks +12.


----------



## s@squ@tch

"I can't recall a time where I was absolutely positive that I was about to get a thorough beating -- not even back at the abandoned temple....."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

You gather secretly and silently (as much as your dwarven companion can) beside a pair of iron-bound wooden doors each 15' high and 8' across. The left door has a massive iron doorknocker. The door knocker seems like the remains of a dwarven head with a long tongue that is now defaced and partially ruined. A humaniod skull is spiked to the right door.

Humans are not seen through the southern arrow slit. The two gnolls that spied the badger vanish from sight as Lenuran shoo the badger magically away to the faith of an unknown world.

Using the noisy illusion and with combined efforts, Korbryn and Thandis open the left door a little bit. Luckily, the door does not squeak and open, with enough force, easily.

Peeking inside, you spot a wide and long hall. The walls plastered taupe and painted with murals of demons, human sacrifice, devilish revelry, monsters destroying and devouring humans, and people being ravaged by the power of wind, whirlpools, blazing flames, and landslides. These disturbing scenes continue down the entire length of this subterranean avenue.
Immediately in front of the doors to the west, four symbols are placed in mosaic in the floor: a silvery white circle, a brown triangle, an amber-red diamond, and a blue green square. A set of double wooden doors are located in the opposite wall.

_*MAP - Refer to MAP A. "as" is arrow slit, each sqaure is 10'_


----------



## Rhun

Kobryn moves as silently as possible to the northern passageway and glances around the corner, looking for the gnolls.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Lenuran*

The gnome watches as the door opens from the invisible ministrations of the others, exactly who, he doesn't know, but he bets that it was Militadis, Kobryn, and maybe the Kid.  

He also gives silent praise to their efforts on opening it _silently_.

As the door opens, Lenuran waits a moment, then tries to get inside without being trampled.  

Once inside, the gnome is taken aback by the paintings.

 Elemental forces killing people?  Devils?  Debauchery?  Looks like we have the right place alright.... 

 I wonder if Kobryn is in here -- I can't hear him... which is odd...." 

The gnome walks towards the center of the entryway, so that he can see north and south while still invisible.


----------



## HolyMan

Moving to a corner Dei peers north before peeking around the corner and looking down the southern hallway. He realizes that he is still invisible and is glad for it because no one can see him blushing. 

[sblock=stats]
HP:25/25
AC:18 T:14 FF:15
Fort:+3 Ref:+5 Will:+6
Init:+3
Grapple:+3
Speed: 30'

Spells in effect: Mage armor(dur. 12hours)
In Hand: Wand of Magic Missles (50 charges)

*Combat:*


		Code:
	

[U]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical  Range[/U]
Club(melee)               +3       1d6         x2      ---
Club(thrown)              +6       1d6         x2      10'
Dagger(melee)             +3       1d4      19-20x2    ---
Dagger(thrown)            +6       1d4      19-20x2    10'
Lt. crossbow(mw)          +7       1d8      19-20x2    80'
-bolts 10/10

 
*Spells:*
0- Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Read Magic, Daze
1- Mount, Shield, Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Magic Missle
2- Magic Missle, Flaming Sphere, Flaming Sphere, Glitterdust, Summon Monster II
3- Fireball, Deep Slumber, Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III

*Skills:*
Concentration +10
Spellcraft +11

*Items:*
Scrolls- comprehend languages, mount
Potions- cure light wounds 3/3
Metamagic Rod, extended lesser 2/3 (per day)
Wand, magic missle(3rd) 50/50
Wand, burning hands 50/50 
[/sblock]
OOC: Move to X-28


----------



## s@squ@tch

OOC: What type of roll would I need to sense blushing?


----------



## HolyMan

OOC: Doesn't matter a Nat 20 succeeds everytime.


----------



## s@squ@tch

HolyMan said:


> OOC: Doesn't matter a Nat 20 succeeds everytime.




OOC: I figured as much.

Lenuran's gnome-sense tells him that someone was blushing nearby.

 "Now who the hell would be blushing in this place? Must be one of the residents???"


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn readies his sword, determined to slay some foul gnolls and add their ears to the grisly necklace that hangs about his neck.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

To the north the group sees a door on the left, another passageway splits to the right and the main corridor goes forth into the dark.
To the south, you spot a small room, lighted by torches. There is a rounded table and four stools with four Gnolls sitting on them. They are engaged in a dice game of some sort and do not pay attention to you.
A chain dangles above the table, leading all the way up to an iron bell.
Voices can be heard from other rooms as well. This place bustles with life ... evil one.


----------



## HolyMan

"They are asking for a fireball up their..." Dei whispers, mostly to himself as he doesn't know where everyone else is. "But as soon as we do anything this place will mostly turn into a kicked hornets nest."

He readies his wand and wonders what his new traveling companions have in mind to deal with this situation.

[sblock=OOC] Ready action: fire wand of magic missile at a gnoll should someone else start combat. [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

*OOC: Is there anyway for Korbryn to like bullrush the entire table and send all the gnolls crashing to the ground?*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Rhun said:


> *OOC: Is there anyway for Korbryn to like bullrush the entire table and send all the gnolls crashing to the ground?*




_I will allow the invisible noisy dwarf to bullrush the table in a surprise round.
The problem is that you do not see each other so the first one to post an attack will reveal himself to the others as well._


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> _I will allow the invisible noisy dwarf to bullrush the table in a surprise round.
> The problem is that you do not see each other so the first one to post an attack will reveal himself to the others as well._




*OOC: Fine with me. *


Seeing the situation, Korbryn charges forward, slamming a powerful shoulder into the gnoll's table in an attempt to scatter the dirty hairbags to the floor!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*The raged dwarf*

The sound of heavy boots and cladding armor can be heard - Someone is running. A moment pass and a crashing sound is heard from the end of the far corridor. Korbryn springs into view, the far table is overturn, sending the cards, coins and dice to the floor. The surprised Gnolls fall backwards with their chairs, terror on their surprised faces. The dwarf stands among them, above him the bell and chain, rage in his eyes, axe gripped tight in his hands.

OOC – Korbryn receive a surprise round attack. Once he is done, the others can post normal round inits and actions. Please use the new ENworld dice roller for inits and combat rolls.


----------



## Rhun

The dwarf choses the closest gnoll, and slashes down at the humanoid. Korbryn's mighty dwarven-forged sword strikes true, inflicting a grievous wound upon the enemy.


*AC: 22, HP: 61/61

Only a single attack in a surprise round, if I'm not mistaken? If the gnolls are knocked to the ground, any that stand up should be subject to Attack of Opportunity, and with a "20" for Initiative, Korbryn will probably get to act again before the gnolls, right?. 
*


----------



## HolyMan

Hearing the stomping then the crash Dei turns quickly to look at where the gnolls are and sees the dwarf in the middle of them. Raising his wand he let's loose a volley of magical missiles from it, knowing they will bit their atrget and not the dwarf.

[sblock=OOc] Magic missile the closest gnoll to Dei. [/sblock]

[sblock=stats]
HP:25/25
AC:18 T:14 FF:15
Fort:+3 Ref:+5 Will:+6
Init:+3
Grapple:+3
Speed: 30'

Spells in effect: Mage armor(dur. 12hours)
In Hand: Wand of Magic Missles (49 charges)

*Combat:*


		Code:
	

[U]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical  Range[/U]
Club(melee)               +3       1d6         x2      ---
Club(thrown)              +6       1d6         x2      10'
Dagger(melee)             +3       1d4      19-20x2    ---
Dagger(thrown)            +6       1d4      19-20x2    10'
Lt. crossbow(mw)          +7       1d8      19-20x2    80'
-bolts 10/10

*Spells:*
0- Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Read Magic, Daze
1- Mount, Shield, Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Magic Missle
2- Magic Missle, Flaming Sphere, Flaming Sphere, Glitterdust, Summon Monster II
3- Fireball, Deep Slumber, Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III

*Skills:*
Concentration +10
Spellcraft +11

*Items:*
Scrolls- comprehend languages, mount
Potions- cure light wounds 3/3
Metamagic Rod, extended lesser 2/3 (per day)
Wand, magic missle(3rd) 50/50
Wand, burning hands 49/50 
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

*ping!*


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Lenuran*

Lenuran invisible eyebrows arch as the dwarf appears and sets into the gnolls.

He didn't think Kobryn could contain himself for that long, with a target so close.  He just hoped that it didn't attract all sorts of unwanted attention.

Lenuran stayed where he was, invisible, watching for anything that might need his attention, as he was not much use in a fight.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Surprise round + Round 1*

The dwarf choses the closest gnoll, and slashes down at the humanoid. Korbryn's mighty dwarven-forged sword strikes true, decapitaating the head of the nearest gnoll.

[sblock=Actions]
Korbryn - attack 23 ; damage 17.
Korbryn - 
Gnoll 4 -
Miltiades -
Thandis - 
Gnoll 3 - 
Gnoll 2 -
Lenuran - delay
Dei - MM

*Wounds:*
Gnoll 1: dead.
Gnoll 2: no damage. (Prone)
Gnoll 3: no damage. (Prone)
Gnoll 4: no damage. (Prone)
[/sblock]

OOC - I rolled init for Thandis - Waiting for Stonegod's action.
Rhun, post action for round 1, the gnolls are all prone.


----------



## stonegod

[sblock=OOC]Bear w/ me. Been a while since I thought about the Kid & 3.5 combat.[/sblock]The Kid strides forward, blades in hand. With a flick, he strikes at the surprised gnoll.[sblock=Actions]Move to W29 to gain skirmish. Toss dagger at nearest gnoll: AC 20, 13 damage. Gain +1 to AC.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Smiling a wicked smile that promises death, Korbryn continues to lay into the gnolls with dwarven steel, determined to silence them quickly.


*AC: 22, HP: 61/61

+12/+7 attack, greatsword +1 (2d6 + 9)...not the greatest attack rolls, but if they are prone they should still both be hits.
*


----------



## HolyMan

Dei cringes as he watches the dwarf tear through the gnolls. He raises the wand and although he doesn't need to he aims it towards the surviving dogmen.

[sblock=OOC] Did you just do 38 pts of damage to those poor 1-2HD monsters? LOL nice swinging. [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

[sblock=OOC @ HolyMan]Wait until Korbryn uses Power Attack. [/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

Lenuran watches the other entrances to this place, confident that the dwarf will wreak death and destruction on the four gnolls.

The bard was now more concerned with alerting other groups to their presence and keeping things somewhat quiet.

"Alas, I fear our stealth-like abilities in this venture," says the gnome quietly to himself.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Round 1 - End of battle*

Smiling a wicked smile that promises death, Korbryn continues to lay into the Gnolls with dwarven steel, determined to silence them quickly. Two more fall beneath the dwarf's blade, silenced forever.

Invisible Miltiades decides to go somewhere else and secure one of the northern passages.

The Kid strides forward, blades in hand. The prone gnoll before him rises to his feet, intends to grab the chain. With a flick, the kid pops into view and strikes at the surprised gnoll deep in the throat, the gnoll fall backward, gasping for air as blood pours from the gaping hole in his neck.

The battle is over, the Gnolls never had chance to scream. Their game was louder then their quick death, which is why you assume, no one comes to investigate what happened.
Four Gnolls lay on the floor with the upside table, coins are scattered on the floor. A sided corridor is revealed, a door lies in the end.

“It is a matter of time before someone will find them”
Invisible Miltiades whispers from somewhere.



[sblock=Actions]
Korbryn - Attack 16 & 13. Damage 20 & 18.
Gnoll 4 - Dead.
Miltiades - move.
Thandis - Attack 20, Damage 13.
Gnoll 3 - Dead.
Gnoll 2 - Dead
Lenuran - 
Dei - 

*Wounds:*
Gnoll 1: dead.
Gnoll 2: dead
Gnoll 3: dead
Gnoll 4: dead
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan

OOC: Still invisible since Dei didn't act correct.

The quick fight that ends before it even began gives Dei hope, that finally these doomdreamers and their masters will be brought to justice. He watches the northern corridor wand at the ready.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn nods at The Kid. "Well done," he says, his voice low. "What o' the other guards?" As he speaks, the dwarf looks for a way to disable the alarm bell.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Korbryn sees no way how he can disarm the bell and chain without tearing it by force from the ceiling. Maybe the kid or someone else can disable it without any noise.


----------



## s@squ@tch

"Thandis," says the gnome,"Would you know of a way to make that bell unusable?"


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn nods, and then smiles grimly as he looks *FOR* Lenuran. "Ye be 'avin' another one o' those disappearin' spells? Mighten be I can go take care o' the other guards."


----------



## s@squ@tch

"I could make you invisible again, but keep in mind, you're not exactly _quiet_, and now we're inside, which doesn't have as much background noise as out there...."

"And don't even think of taking off your armor and running around here invisible and naked -- I don't think my psyche could handle that."

OOC: The gnome is still invisible.


----------



## HolyMan

OOC: As is Dei... um I think.


----------



## Rhun

The dwarf chuckles, heedless of the gnoll blood dripping down his face. "I just be thinkin' if we can be takin' the other guards as quickly, we'll 'ave more time afore we be discovered."


----------



## s@squ@tch

"But do we know where more guards actually are?"

"I have no reservations about killing anything that moves in this evil place, but at this time, I have no idea where more fodder for your axe might be located, and we need to disable that bell if we can."


----------



## Rhun

"I thought Thandis be seein' some 'uman guards on the other side?"


----------



## stonegod

The Kid nods and gestures absently to the opposite side of the entryway while going to work on the bell.

OOC: Try Disable Device to disable the device (bell).


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*NPCing Miltiades*

The kid works hard but manage to remove the bell's clapper.
"Great"
You hear the invisible priest
"What about the bodies?"


----------



## Rhun

Kobryn drags the bodies into the shadows of one of the room's corners, so they can't be seen from the hallway. "That be the best I can be doin'. And there be nothin' fer the blood. Best we be killin' the rest o' these vermin quick-like."

The dwarf readies his greatsword, and prepares to lead the way to deal with the guards on the other side of the entry. "Some more o' that vanishing magic would 'elp t' make sure the alarm don't be sounded."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*NPCing Miltiades*

Where? This door ?
Miltiades points to the nearest door, forgetting that he is invisible.
Or the corridor that leads to the far door?

Korbryn piles the gnolls in the corner, but the corner is too small to hide the whole bunch of sliced big creatures. Sadly, if someone will come from the northern passageways, he got a good chance spotting the menace Korbryn unleashed on the houndmen.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Lenuran reaches into his belt pouch and reproduces his wand, then taps the dwarf once again, causing him to disappear.


----------



## Rhun

"North," says Korbryn as the invisibility takes affect. The dwarf then moves in the direction indicated by Thandis, to the junction north of the entryway. He moves a bit slower, trying to be quiet, but there is only so much Korbryn can do in his heavy plate.


*OOC: Move to W21, so that he can see around the corner.*


----------



## s@squ@tch

"Well done, Master Korbryn, I couldn't really hearing your walking armoury this time," says the gnome quietly.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Before Korbryn reach the corner he spots that the door on the left is partially opened. He can hear voices of laugher from the inside. In this lighten room he spots three human warriors sitting around a rectangular table, gamble. Above the table he spots another chain, dangled from a bell above them. Another human rests on the floor on a mattress. The room smells of stale ale. Behind them there is a corridor that goes further, Korbryn spots 2 Gnolls over there.
In addition, in the corridor that he was intended to go in the first place he spots a wooden door.









*OOC:*


Thandis is not invisible


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn pauses for a few seconds, taking a deep breath and giving his companions a chance to catch up. Uttering a quick prayer to Vergadain for luck, the dwarf rushes into the chamber, determined to silence the foe before the alarm can be raised.


*Move to X22, attack! I included the +2 attack modifier for being invisible. Oh, and that is a 28 attack roll...not sure how I messed that up! LOL.*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Surprise round*

Korbryn pauses for a few seconds, taking a deep breath and giving his companions a chance to catch up. Uttering a quick prayer to Vergadain for luck, the dwarf rushes into the chamber, determined to silence the foe before the alarm can be raised.

Like a copy from the previous battle, he charge the table and the humans and turns it with a quick kick. The 3 surprised humans fall backward panicked. The fourth humans wakes up, terrorized. The far Gnolls turn their heads to see what is happening.

The dwarf, standing right beneath the bell, thrust one of the fallen human, the sword slice flesh and bone, killing one instantly.

*Actions:*
Korbryn – Attack 28, dmg 15.

_Post Inits and first round actions_


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn stands his ground beneath the bell, as if daring any of the enemy to attempt to ring it. He yanks his blade free of the dead man, but it catches in his ribcage, momentarily slowing the dwarf, and giving the others time to react.

With a low growl, Korbryn brings _Foehammer_ to bear, swinging the dwarven greatsword with mighty sweeps from his powerful arms.


*OOC: I believe any attempt to ring the bell would provoke an AoO from Korbryn, but of course that is up to your discretion Strahd!

AC: 22, Hit Points: 61/61

Initiative: 02 (rolled above)
Full Attack: +12/+7 attack, greatsword +1 (2d6 + 9)*


----------



## HolyMan

Dei hopes someone is watching his back (even though no one can see it). Or at least watching for anything coming from around the corners. The young mage decides to watch the dwarf's back as he seems to like putting himself in harm,s way. 

Looking at the bell the dwarf seems to be protecting he decides to wait and make sure it doesn't get rang and alert the temple.

[sblock=Actions] Ready action to magic missile any baddy who tries to ring the bell. [/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Lenuran*

Lenuran remains quiet and invisible, watching for any reinforcements. He prepares his crossbow just in case someone moves for the bell.

Ooc: first roll initiative, second attack with crossbow if needed.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

ping for stonegod


----------



## Rhun

*OOC: Calling [MENTION=36973]stonegod[/MENTION]! *


----------



## stonegod

[sblock=OOC]Yeah, its getting harder to get back into the Kid mindset and ruleshift in my head. I can do it, but its not as quick as it once way (being now 2+ yrs since I've regularly been in a 3.5 game. Though I loathe to do this (w/ so many other drops), might be good to find a replacement for the Kid or a clean place to retire him.[/sblock]The Kid dashes forward and stabs at the most wounded enemy.


----------



## Rhun

*OOC: Come on, SG. You gotta keep at least 1 3E game...just so you don't totally forget the system. *


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*OOC:*


I totally agree, don't throw this precious game when all other games die frequently. this one is still alive from Aug 2006, almost 5 years of gaming!






I'll continue in the upcoming days.


----------



## Rhun

strahd_von_zarovich said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> i totally agree, don't throw this precious game when all other games die frequently. This one is still alive from aug 2006, almost 5 years of gaming!




qft!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Round 1*

Round 1

Dei hopes someone is watching his back (even though no one can see it). Or at least watching for anything coming from around the corners. The young mage decides to watch the dwarf's back as he seems to like putting himself in harm’s way. 
Looking at the bell the dwarf seems to be protecting he decides to wait and make sure it doesn't get rang and alert the temple.

The Kid dashes forward and stabs the human that lies just awoke in the throat. The human roles his eyes and falls to his eternal slumber.

The second human rises to his feet, intending to grab the chain above the dwarf’s head with one hand while the other pulling out his sword. Korbryn cuts the man’s arm and the man faints, dying of massive blood lose.
The third man that fell, tries to stand up and stab the dwarf, but the agile kid, stabs him quickly in the chest. The man falls back with agonized expression, clutching his bleeding torso, gasping for his last breath before being one with his foul god.

The far gnolls, taking a look at what happened, rise to their feet and approach the dwarf. They throw their short bows on the dirty floor and grab battleaxes. They bark madly as they come near the dwarf, intending to finish the half-man for good.

But the dwarf got his own plans for the first two as he cuts them down like a wood twig.

From the far door behind Miltiades a noise can be heard as someone opens a door, the inside room is lighten with soft light, the light outlines the frame of a tall reptilian creature. Confused, as much as someone can identify a confusion on a Troglodyte’s face, The thing emerges out, his eyes radiate surprise and alarm.

Lenuran shoots his readied bolt. The bolt tears a hole in the creature’s black robes but bounce back from a plate mail underneath it.

Invisible, Miltiades acts quickly and tries to cast an offensive spell, but the armored Trog shakes it off.

*Ready action for Dei – if you decide to attack him, please roll damage.

[sblock=Actions]
Dei – ready action
Kid – attack H4 – 15. damage 9. AoO H3 – 18. damage 8.
Lenuran – ready action, attack Troglodyte 22.
Human warrior 1 - dead
Human warrior 2 - dead
Human warrior 3 - dead
Human warrior 4 - dead
Gnoll 1 – stand, change weapon, move.
Gnoll 2 – stand, change weapon, move.
Gnoll 3 – stand, change weapon, move.
Gnoll 4 – stand, change weapon, move.
Miltiades – Ready action, casts Hold person on the troglodyte.
Korbryn – AoO H2 – 14. damage 19. Attack G1 and G2 – 30 & 15. damage 21 & 18.
Terrenygit the troglodyte – Will save [Pass]
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan

[sblock=OOC] If Dei sees the armored trog than he will swing the wand at him and fire.  If not he will hit one of the gnolls. Rolling damage to be used as you see fit. [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn grins savagely at the remaining gnolls, his scarred face hideous beneath the dripping blood of their dead kin. "Surrender an' per'aps find mercy," he says to them, "though I be 'opin' that ye don't." He readies _Foehammer_, confident in his abilities to slay the furry brutes, and hopeful that his companions will deal with whatever the threat behind them may be.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*End of Round 1*

The surprised Trog cries in pain as the volley of force bolts strike him in the chest.









*OOC:*


*Post new actions and dice rolls for round 2*
Use the previous map.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn steps forward and engages the gnolls. The dwarf's strikes are accurate and powerful as he attacks!



*OOC: 5' step to Y22, full attack +12/+7 attack, greatsword +1 (2d6 + 9)*


----------



## HolyMan

Seeing Korbryn has the guards well in hand Dei quickly decides to keep the pressure on the troglodyte. He raises the wand once more to let two more magical bolts slam into the armored beast.

[sblock=Actions] use wand of magic missile (48/50 charges) [/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Lenuran of Lortmills*

"Tut, tut, this won't do," says the gnome as he sees the plate mail clad cloaked thingy enter the room.

"He can't be too light on his feet in _THAT_ get-up."
He gestures quickly, then recites a quick ode, and causes the floor underneath the thing to become quite slippery.









*OOC:*


Cast _Grease_ underneath platemail clad newcomer


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

ping for _stonegod_


----------



## Rhun

*OOC: Strahd, if you use the "mention" command, it might work better. Try ping for [MENTION=36973]stonegod[/MENTION].*


----------



## stonegod

The Kid moves adjacent to the dwarf and stabs at their enemy.

OOC: Move to Y21 and attack whoever that is w/ skirmish.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Seeing Korbryn has the guards well in hand Dei quickly decides to keep the pressure on the troglodyte. He raises the wand once more to let two more magical bolts slam into the armored beast.

The Kid moves adjacent to the dwarf and stabs the Gnoll in front of him in the throat. The gnoll falls immediately, dying and the blood sprays the kid’s cloth.

"Tut, tut, this won't do," says the gnome as he sees the plate mail clad cloaked thingy enter the room. "He can't be too light on his feet in THAT get-up." He gestures quickly, then recites a quick ode, and causes the floor underneath the thing to become quite slippery but the strong muscled legs keep him in place.

The only remaining Gnoll tries to attack the kid but his blow is misplaced.

Miltiades, standing on the edge of the slippery grease, steps aside quickly and out of the slippery area. Seeing that no humanoid neither human can stand over here he decides to summon a floating air elemental.

Korbryn steps forward and engages the remaining Gnoll. The dwarf's strike is accurate and powerful, leaving the Gnoll no chance but to unite with his forefathers.

The angry Trog tries to move but the floor is too slippery. He waves his hand to retain his balance and success. But then, a terrible putrid stench spread away from the angered Troglodyte, flushing the corridor, catching Dei, Lenuran and Miltiades.
Miltiades falls to his knees, puking the last meal you ate in the village, losing his summoning spell for today. Lenuran on the other hand feels strange but manages to shake the puking need off. Dei, unfortunately for him, follows Miltiades and responds badly to the stench.

[sblock=Actions]
Dei – MM vs. Trog 7 damage. Fort save [Fail]
Kid – attack G3 – 18. damage 26. 
Lenuran – Cast grease. Fort save [Pass]
Gnoll 3 – Dead.
Gnoll 4 – Attack Thandis 7.
Miltiades – Reflex save [Pass]. Cast summon monster III (small air elemental). Fort save [Fail].
Korbryn – Attack G4 – 26. damage 14.
Terrenygit the troglodyte – Reflex save [Pass], Balance check [Fail], Reflex save [Pass]

Spells and effects:
Grease – 5 rounds
Dei - nauseated for 10 rounds.
Miltiades – nauseated for 10 rounds.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Having finished the last gnoll, and hearing the disturbance back in the corridor, Korbryn rushes back out of the room, shouldering through his companions. He moves heedlessly into the lubricated area of the corridor, but somehow manages to retain his footing as he slides to a stop quite near the armored trog. He grins savagely as he smells the nasty stink of the foe. "Be smellin' like me gram's 'ome cookin'."



*Double move to V20. Balance check for entering greased area successful.*


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Lenuran*

A loud 'harrumph" escaped the gnome's lips as he saw the trog keep his balance, just moments before the stench reached his nostrils.

"OH MY GOD!" exclaimed the gnome,"That smells like !#@$!$!"

He is barely able to keep his trail rations down and load his crossbow and fires at the trog.


----------



## Rhun

*OOC: Lenuran is before Korbryn in initiative count, so he won't have to fire into melee...this round. *


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Round 3*

Dei leans on the wall and holds his head.

The kid, hearing the sounds of battle goes outside into the stinking wave that comes from the Trog. He catch his stomach and vomits his last meal, leaving LEnuran and Korbryn to handle the Trog.

A loud 'harrumph" escaped the gnome's lips as he saw the trog keep his balance, just moments before the stench reached his nostrils. *"OH MY GOD!"* exclaimed the gnome,*"That smells like !#@$!$!"*. He is barely able to keep his trail rations down and load his crossbow and fires at the Trog, but alas, the armor of the flatfooted Trog deflects the bolt.

Having finished the last gnoll, and hearing the disturbance back in the corridor, Korbryn rushes back out of the room, shouldering through his companions. He moves heedlessly into the lubricated area of the corridor, but somehow manages to retain his footing as he slides to a stop quite near the armored trog. He grins savagely as he smells the nasty stink of the foe. *"Be smellin' like me gram's 'ome cookin'."*

The Trog eyes Korbryn while keeping his balance with his tail. He then tries to move to the side, where the door is but the grease is too much for the armored reptile, he moves his foot to the threshold and slams on the floor.

[sblock=Actions]
Dei – nauseated.
Kid – Fort save [Fail]. nauseated.
Lenuran – Attack Trog 20.
Miltiades – nauseated.
Korbryn – Double move, Balance check [Pass], Fort save [Pass].
Terrenygit the troglodyte – Reflex save [Pass], Balance check [Fail], Reflex save [Fail] - Prone.

Spells and effects:
Grease – 4 rounds
Dei - nauseated for 9 rounds.
Miltiades – nauseated for 9 rounds.
Thandis - nauseated for 10 rounds.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

With a savage growl, Korbryn raises his greatsword overhead, and sends the blade slashing down at the armored troglodyte.


----------



## HolyMan

"I feel sick," 



Dei continues to turn a weird shade of green.

OOC: Forgot to ask for how long?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*OOC:*


Rhun - throw reflex and balance for grease. check the spell. you need to do it everyround.
HM - I wrote it in the action block - 9 round for you.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn is unable to maintain his footing in the greasy area, and crashes heavily to the ground. With heavy grunt, he focuses his attention on the armored trog, and attempts to lop off the creature's legs!


*OOC: Thanks Strahd. I somehow missed that.

So simply use Korbryn's attack rolls from above, and subtract 4 from each for being prone. So a 26 attack for 14 damage, and a 14 attack for 18 damage.*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

waiting for S@S to post an action for Lenuran


----------



## Rhun

*Calling [MENTION=42885]s@squ@tch[/MENTION] *


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Lenuran*

"Dagnabbit," growls the gnome as he watched his crossbow bolt bounce harmlessly off the trogs armor,"Those lizards shouldn't be wearing plate armor..."

He reloads the crossbow and takes aim once again, hoping to hit the lizard while he was down.

Ooc: accidentally put in 2 rolls, just take first.  Btw, I'm @ my inlays with poor access to web, so apologies for slowness.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Round 3*

*"Dagnabbit,"* growls the gnome as he watched his crossbow bolt bounce harmlessly off the trogs armor,*"Those lizards shouldn't be wearing plate armor..."*
He reloads the crossbow and takes aim once again, hoping to hit the lizard while he was down. But thought, the lizard was on the ground, Lenuran tried not to hit Korbryn, as the later was engaged in a melee combat with the Trog.

*The prone is neglected by the firing into melee penalty.

With a savage growl, Korbryn raises his greatsword overhead, and sends the blade slashing down at the armored troglodyte. The first slash strikes true, cracking armor and slicing reptile flesh. The second attack fails, as Korbryn lose his balance and crashes on the floor.

*I neglect the penalties and bonuses for the two prone characters.

The Trog tries to rise and fail, so he tries to smash his Morningstar on Korbryn’s helmet but fails to it also.

[sblock=Actions]
Dei – nauseated.
Kid – nauseated.
Lenuran – Attack Trog 22.
Miltiades – nauseated.
Korbryn –  Attack Trog 26 and 14. damage 14.
Terrenygit the troglodyte –  Balance check [Fail], attack Korbryn 13.

Spells and effects:
Grease – 3 rounds
Dei - nauseated for 8 rounds.
Miltiades – nauseated for 8 rounds.
Thandis - nauseated for 9 rounds.
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

"This is nuts," says Lenuran,"I've got as good a chance of hitting that damn stinking trog than Kobryn."

He reloads his crossbow, but surveys the area for other targets.

ooc: ready action, fire crossbow @ any new target that is not wearing plate armor or is prone.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn smiles, fairly comfortable fighting from any position. He would never have been granted a position as one of the dwarf king's personal guard if he hadn't been skilled enough to fight from an unfavorable pose. So instead of trying to stand in the slippery grease, he continues to hack at the troglodyte from his position on the ground, aiming at the weak spots of his foe's armor.


*Attack +12/+7, 2d6+9

First attack is a critical Hit for 35 points of damage, second attack appear to have missed.*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Round 4 – end of combat.*

*"This is nuts,"* says Lenuran,*"I've got as good a chance of hitting that damn stinking trog than Kobryn."* He reloads his crossbow, but surveys the area for other targets

Korbryn smiles, fairly comfortable fighting from any position. He would never have been granted a position as one of the dwarf king's personal guard if he hadn't been skilled enough to fight from an unfavorable pose. So instead of trying to stand in the slippery grease, he continues to hack at the troglodyte from his position on the ground, aiming at the weak spots of his foe's armor. 
Lying beside the Trog in a position where the Trog legs and tail are slightly above him where the armor is not as protective as the chest for example. Korbryn thrust the weapon into the reproductive system of the Trog, slicing important organs, reaching with his sword all the way to the Trog’s intestines. The Trog cries in pain, dying almost instantly as his interior sprays the dwarf.

God !!
Miltiades cries
Viewing the scene is much more gross then smelling the Trog’s wave of putrid smell.

Moments later the gnome’s grease spell disappears, a minute after the nauseated feeling of Dei, Miltiades and Thandis pass as well.

The Trog lies in a pool of blood. There is a key in his dead hand. His door room is open wide.

[sblock=Actions]
Dei – nauseated.
Kid – nauseated.
Lenuran – ready action.
Miltiades – nauseated.
Korbryn –  Attack Trog 31 [Crit] and 17. damage 35.
Terrenygit the troglodyte –  Dead.

Spells and effects:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn wipes gore off of his face with one hand as he stands and looks around at his companions. "Some fun, that. An' no alarm raised." He chuckles low. "Now, let's be a seein' what this lizard was 'idin'.

Korbryn takes the key from the dead troglodytes hand, and spends a minute searching the creature. "We should probably be fer searchin' the other dead guards as well."


----------



## HolyMan

_**bleeaac**_

"Um, yeah your right I will get right on that."

_**bleeaac**_

"In just a minute," Dei says wiping of his mouth with the back of his hand.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn chuckles. "Ye'd make fer a 'orrible dwarf," he says to Dei.


----------



## HolyMan

"Wha-? To tall you mean?" Dei says a smile coming to his face before once again emptying his dinner onto the floor.


----------



## Rhun

While his companions continue being sick, Korbryn takes his time searching the bodies of all the slain enemies, and then moving on to search the rooms.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*OOC:*


RG update - updated xp







Searching the 8 dead gnolls you find 18 gold coins. Their weapons are crude and worth nothing for you. Each of the dead 4 humans held a CLW potion. They wore banded mail and carried a wooden shield, a sword and a bow. many arrows can be found if you wish to take.
Searching the Trog you find his stained in blood black robes, a morningstar, the full plate he wears, a necklace of bones and teeth and holy symbol (obex).


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*The Trog's room*

You enter into the Trog's room. The far wall of this room bears a large symbol made of wood painted black. The symbol resembles an upside-down, two steps pyramid. In the room are a bed, a chest of drawers, a table, and two chairs. The table is covered in sheets of thick vellum and sports a lamp that glows with a violet light. In one corner, a set of manacles is bolted into the wall.
There is a curved knife on the table and two scroll. Two javelins rest beside the bed. The key you found you took from the slain Trog is not match for his door, probably another door somewhere around.

Searching the chest of drawers you find some cloth, a bag with 30 gold coins, a gold necklace with large agates (worth 200 gp) and a rolled piece of paper written in draconic.


----------



## Rhun

Kobryn pokes his head back out of the Trog's room and looks at Lenuran and Dei. "Think one o' ye can stop bein' sick long enough t' check fer some magic?"


----------



## HolyMan

"I... I think I am better. Can't get any worse really." Dei says then begins casting his spell.

He moves slowly round the room letting everyone know what he sees as magical before exiting with the spell still in effect. He looks over the fallen trogs body in the hallway and then moves down the hall to the slain gnolls and human soldiers. 

Whenever/If he detects any magic he points it out to the group so they can collect it up while he concentrates.

[sblock=OOC] Duration for detect magic is concentration so I hope a slow walk about is allowed. [/sblock]

[sblock=stats]
HP:25/25
AC:18 T:14 FF:15
Fort:+3 Ref:+5 Will:+6
Init:+3
Grapple:+3
Speed: 30'

Spells in effect: Mage armor(dur. 12hours)
In Hand: Wand of Magic Missles (48 charges)

*Combat:*


		Code:
	

[U]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical  Range[/U]
Club(melee)               +3       1d6         x2      ---
Club(thrown)              +6       1d6         x2      10'
Dagger(melee)             +3       1d4      19-20x2    ---
Dagger(thrown)            +6       1d4      19-20x2    10'
Lt. crossbow(mw)          +7       1d8      19-20x2    80'
-bolts 10/10

*Spells:*
0- Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Read Magic, Daze
1- Mount, Shield, Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Magic Missle
2- Magic Missle, Flaming Sphere, Flaming Sphere, Glitterdust, Summon Monster II
3- Fireball, Deep Slumber, Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III

*Skills:*
Concentration +10
Spellcraft +11

*Items:*
Scrolls- comprehend languages, mount
Potions- cure light wounds 3/3
Metamagic Rod, extended lesser 2/3 (per day)
Wand, magic missle(3rd) 48/50
Wand, burning hands 50/50 
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Miltiades takes the Trog’s holy symbol and tries to break it. In the meantime, Dei walks among the loot and tries to detect magical items.
The Trog’s Morningstar is magical (Morningstar+1). In the Trog’s room you find the following: The scrolls on the tables are divine. One holds the spells silence and neutralize poison and the other holds 1 CMW and 2 CLW spells. The lamp on the table is magical – casting continual violet sinister flame.
The letter in _Draconic_ is not magical.


----------



## HolyMan

"Magic coming from - a few scrolls, the morningstar, and the lamp. Well looks like we are in. Now all we need is to find out the layout of the place and whoever is in charge." Dei says as he waits for what the others want to do.


----------



## Rhun

"What 'bout this letter?" asks the dwarf as he is gathering up loot. "Anyone understand this?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Lenuran, who masters in the Draconic language, takes the letter.
It is written Trog’s dialect and read as follow:

_“Master Terrengyt,
We wish to extend to you our admiration for the way in which you have administered the forces defending the main gate. Under your care, it is secure against the intrusion of outsiders who not understand our need for seclusion. We have concerns, however, that you may wish to ally yourself with others of your people in the Earth Temple. We must request that you do not. Maintain your vigilance. Great reward come to the priest who helps secure us against outsiders who would violate out retreat.
Things will go much better fir all of us if you comply.”
- High Priest of the Outer Fane -_

I wonder who this high priest is and who is the god he worships?
Miltiades says


----------



## s@squ@tch

"Well, aren't we here because of that thing we found in the old moathouse?  Where I had a small get-together with Tharizdun?  Nice chap, he was, giving me some of his dark fruitm"  the gnome smiles and winks at Miltiades.

But the gnome eyes the priest harshly,"Snap out of it man, we need to be on our toes here -- the only thing we DON'T know is who this high priest is and what the beetroots is an outer fane."

"The fact that they mention an Earth Temple gives me shivers, as the old Temple of Elemental Evil had such a place, along with others dedicated to the other elements.  If this is the second coming, then we're in trouble, as Iuz and Zuggtmoy were large players in that mess.  It took heroic folk to bring that place low, and I'm not sure we are up to their measure."


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn shrugs, and moves on to collecting the magic items that Dei detected, and any other wealth. "We'll put 'em all t' the sword," he says to the others, in his low grumbling voice. "So die all enemies o' the dwarves."


*Loot:
- Full Plate (heavy, but worth a good amount)
- 48gp
- Gold necklace with large agates (worth 200 gp)
- 4 potions of CLW
- Morningstar +1
- Divine Scroll #1 (silence and neutralize poison) 
- Divine Scroll #2 (CMW, CLW x2)
- Magical lamp (casting continual violet sinister flame)
*


----------



## HolyMan

Dei thinks for a moment. "I have been studying religion almost more than magic ever since these doom dreamers attacked me and my mentor almost four years ago now. I know a lot about the gods you mentioned, but am not sure how they relate here. This "cult" is like some weird offshoot of a religion, I have still not discovered. Are you saying they might be related to Tharizdun or Iuz? That would make a little sense. Those gods are as mad as the day is long."

"But this Earth Temple is new to me. If it has something to do with the elements it could be why they stole the fire device from my old mentor."

[sblock=stats]
HP:25/25
AC:18 T:14 FF:15
Fort:+3 Ref:+5 Will:+6
Init:+3
Grapple:+3
Speed: 30'

Spells in effect: Mage armor(dur. 12hours)
In Hand: Wand of Magic Missles (48 charges)

*Combat:*


		Code:
	

[U]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical  Range[/U]
Club(melee)               +3       1d6         x2      ---
Club(thrown)              +6       1d6         x2      10'
Dagger(melee)             +3       1d4      19-20x2    ---
Dagger(thrown)            +6       1d4      19-20x2    10'
Lt. crossbow(mw)          +7       1d8      19-20x2    80'
-bolts 10/10

*Spells:*
0- Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Read Magic, Daze
1- Mount, Shield, Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Magic Missle
2- Magic Missle, Flaming Sphere, Flaming Sphere, Glitterdust, Summon Monster II
3- Fireball, Deep Slumber, Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III

*Skills:*
Concentration +10
Spellcraft +11

*Items:*
Scrolls- comprehend languages, mount
Potions- cure light wounds 3/3
Metamagic Rod, extended lesser 2/3 (per day)
Wand, magic missle(3rd) 48/50
Wand, burning hands 50/50 
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

"Bah, these dark types don' care 'bout mad gods a jot," says Korbryn. "They seek power where they can, no matter the source."


----------



## stonegod

The Kid continues to empty his bowels.







*OOC:*


Nauseated until dictated otherwise... Where next?


----------



## Rhun

"This way," says Korbryn, stepping up and opening the door to the east.


*OOC: To the right side of the map, that is. I'm assuming it is east.*


----------



## HolyMan

"I'm ready. I think," Dei says checking his gear before taking a position away from the door, but where he can cast at anything that might come running out of it.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Korbryn opens the door using the key he took from the Trog. This chamber is bare but for scraps of torn cloth and dark stains on the floor and walls. Inside, standing motionless are 12 zombies. A moment pass and they grant and begin to move.
*"Lock the door"*
Miltiades calls quickly to Korbryn, trying to prevent an unnecessary fight from occurring.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn grumbles under his breath, but pulls the door shut and locks it with the key. "You bein' sure 'bout this? I'm not fer likin' leavin' this corruption be'ind us."


----------



## Scott DeWar

"We can clean this mess up later. We need our resources to be used against the master mind behind all of this. There will be plenty of carnage ahead of us, I am sure."


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn grunts, gives Miltiades a glare, and leads the way down the passage to the north.



*Move to W15.*


----------



## Scott DeWar

Miltiades looks at the door to see if could be sealed in some way, perhaps some candles for the wax. He checks the other rooms to see if there were any candles any where.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn continues down the hall, determined to find the heart of this evil place and cut it out.


----------



## HolyMan

Dei also wonders at leaving the zombies all nice and neatly grouped in the room.

 "You know if we leave and someone returns and let's the zombies out we might have a tougher time of it, later. One fireball and a few well placed dwarven strikes and..." he says leaving the rest unsaid for the others to think on.

[sblock=OOC] I must say it was to early in the morning to see Scott's name all over the threads to this game. I though I was subscribed to the wrong game.  [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar

"that is why I am trying to find some candles to seal this door and place some sort of fake rhune in the wax- should cause one to think twice about opening it, What do you think to that?


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn leaves his less-bold companions to their ploys while he scouts the passage north.


----------



## Scott DeWar

"hey, Korbryn", Miltiades whispers at the dwarf's back. If the dwarf  turns he motions for a meeting at the door of zombies.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn doesn't turn, his eyes cast northward. And he doesn't whisper as he answers back. "Come, there be death t' deal. We can be choppin' the walkin' dead t' pieces later."


----------



## Scott DeWar

With no way to seal the door and a typical dwarf leading the way, the cleric complies. he takes a few steps and sees the morningstar. Grabbing it he tucks it in his belt and continues.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

The tunnels splits like a crooked trident. One passage to the left on the same level, and another to the right and down some curved steps into the darkness.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn leads the way down the left fork, without hardly considering the decision.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Miltiades follows close behind so as to heal the dwarf when he gets in trouble.


----------



## HolyMan

Dei follows and as he sees the walls turn from worked stone to natural caverns he shudders.

"Umm... how far do you plan to continue tonight?" he asks. "And what about the obvious front door back there?" < P: 26-27 on map>


----------



## Rhun

"Until we be forced t' withdraw," answers Korbryn with unshakable confidence. "We'll be seein' if we can be gettin' some surprise by this route. If nothin', we can 'ead back t' the front."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

You proceed and enter to another cavern. This cavern has a smooth floor. Laid into it, in new, brownish stone, is a triangle mosaic 15' across. The walls have disturbing black sigils crudely smeared upon them.
The sigils are words written in Terran, which none of you is familiar.
Two passages exit the area, both are natural staircases the lead down into the heart of the mountain

ooc - Rhun. can you ping S@S and stonegod. I don't know how to do it.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn moves cautiously through the area, taking care to avoid the brownish stone triangle. He moves to the left-hand staircase, and begins to climb.


*[MENTION=42885]s@squ@tch[/MENTION]
[MENTION=36973]stonegod[/MENTION]

You are summoned!

FYI, I know they are both extremely busy, but I'm sure they haven't abandon the game. *


----------



## Scott DeWar

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> ooc - Rhun. can you ping S@S and stonegod. I don't know how to do it.




you use the @ (uppercase 2 on western key boards. I am not sure if you use a different key board. ) it is the same symbol as what is used in e mail addies : so and so _*at *_ such a sight dot com. In fact it is the same as what is the second "letter" in S@S.


----------



## stonegod

The Kid, apparently shaken by the last encounter, finally regains his senses and catches up to the dwarf. Uh, shouldn't I be doing the scouting, master dwarf? He heads before the group at the end of shadow.







*OOC:*


Get far enough to see everyone but have shadow to Stealth and do so, while searching for traps: Hide 27, Move Silently 30, Search 20


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn merely shrugs as The Kid moves ahead to begin scouting the area.


----------



## s@squ@tch

"Whew, bout time you stopped with your intestinal distress, Thandis -- that was starting to make me nauseous."

The gnome shakes his head at the terran glyphs, as he surprisingly couldn't understand that language -- which he tried several times as a younger man to learn, but just couldn't get the hang of it - to much grunting and guttural noises that just weren't natural.


----------



## Rhun

*OOC: Just a ping!*


----------



## HolyMan

Loaded down with gear Dei keeps one hand free and grasping his wand should it be needed. He walks huffing and is glad when there are little breaks to decide which turn to take.

OCC: Always ready.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Scouting ahead unseen and unheard the Kid returns with the following news:
The right passage goes down to a small chamber where a big Troglodyte dwells. Another Trog, dressed with religious robes passed by the small chamber to the north during Thandis scouting.
The left passage goes down as well and went on and on before reaching an opening. He saw some Trogs over there, munching meat over some hot coals.

The stench is almost unbearable.


----------



## Scott DeWar

what do you all think, the one with the robes? whispers Miltiades.


----------



## HolyMan

"I hate cave fighting. I hate being underground. And worse of all I hate the smell of these trogs." Dei mumbles under his breath.

He lays down his extra gear and holding his wand in one hand he nods he is ready to follow. The look on his face says he wishes he wasn't.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn leads the way north, ready to charge and slay the first trog that he sees.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

The noisy dwarf takes the route to the north and arrives to the opening of a cave. The Trog Thandis said that should be here is no where to be seen.
Stones have been arranged in this cavern to function as chairs, couches, and tables. A brazier full of hot coals, surrounded by long metal forks and a pot full of small chunks of meat, glows atop one of the tables. The walls are covered with the skins of various creatures: bears, large lizards, and even humans. The cave carries an acrid odor.
Then, from a shadowy corner, a javelin flies at Korbryn and a Trog appears, seemingly female as she is not as tall as a male and not muscular. The javelin bounce back from the dwarf's armor.

*Surprise round:*
Trog attack Korbryn: AC 14









*OOC:*


Ooc: Roll inits please.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn smiles grimly, a smile that promises death. "Bad move, lizard" he says, stepping forward and slashing with his dwarven-forged blade.

*AC22, HP61/61

5' step to X112, Full attack Trog*


----------



## HolyMan

OCC: Dei current location Y-115

Hearing the clank of javelin bouncing off the dwarf's armor Dei shivers at the sound. "Wonder what else heard that?" he whispers to himself.

Holding his wand in one hand he watches the rear of the group and readies a spell should something try and circle around and catch the group unawares.

OOC2: Don't like the way it looks like on the map that those two tunnels might connect. Makes me and therefore Dei nervous. Who is our rear guard btw? I -equals?? who??

[sblock=Action] Ready action - cast _flaming sphere_ at anything that tries coming at us from behind.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

*OOC: Generally Miltiades has acted as rear guard. Though I'm not sure how Dewar will play him.*


----------



## s@squ@tch

Lenuran waits to see what is happening up ahead.  The dwarf talks a lot to himself, and is not sure if "Mr. Lizard" is a new pet name for some of his gear.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


I can play rear guard still





 

Miltiades, with weapon at the ready awaits the need fort his healing skills. He keeps an eye on the back of the party in the mean time.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Round 1*

The slow dwarf is not a match for the agile female Trog that flees to the far opening, not before leaving after her an awful stench that fills the entire chamber.









*OOC:*


Roll fort saves and beat DC 13







*Action:*
Trog - Runs out of sight to the next cave.


----------



## Rhun

"Oh no ye don" growls Korbryn, charging after the female troglodyte, blade ready to chop any foe he sees. Again, he doesn't give the trog stink a second thought.


----------



## HolyMan

Holding steady near the rear Dei picks up the faint smell of trog and moans as his stomach begins to turn once more.

"Not again" he mumbles miserably.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*OOC:*


ping
Fort save please vs dc:13


----------



## Scott DeWar

from every one? just in case, .. .. .. ..uh-oh


----------



## stonegod

The Kid once again finds himself in distress, having not fully recovered the first time.







*OOC:*


Fort 12. Wake me when the battle is over.


----------



## s@squ@tch

"Gah, not that smell again...." says the gnome, who suddenly puts 2 and 2 together and realizes that they've run into some more monsters.

"No wonder we've stopped," he gasps, before he begins to choke and chortle.


----------



## Rhun

*OOC: Is it horrible that I find it humorous that a single trog pretty much can take out the entire party with its stench?*


----------



## s@squ@tch

ooc: we are a lily-livered, yellow bellied band of delicate flowers.  and yes, a single trog can take down an entire party of 5th-6th lvl PC's is actually quite entertaining.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


 on a side note, S@S, i could barely read that font size!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*OOC:*


A new post coming tommorow.
S@S and Rhun - people over here do not have hawk eyes. post OOC with the ooc block so we'll be able to read and laugh how this is becoming an adventure of a single dwarf.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> A new post coming tommorow.
> S@S and Rhun - people over here do not have hawk eyes. post OOC with the ooc block so we'll be able to read and laugh how this is becoming an adventure of a single dwarf.












*OOC:*


A single dwarf?  i thought he had a girlfriend in Canada?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Korbryn charge to the next cave, leaving his companions to choke, puke and kneel on the chamber’s ground. The chamber Korbryn enters is a large, stench-filled cave. The case is filled with sleeping pallets and piles of hay, as well as a few bags and sacks. A lingering, caustic stench hangs in the air. The walls are smeared with pitch, making it seem particularly dark. Enough room exists here to house at least twenty individuals.
The female Trog takes position in the far corner. Two other male Trogs stand up from their pallets and grab a weapon from their sacks.

The female Trog takes out a potion and drinks it, a moment pass and she disappears.

Female Trog – Drink potions of invisibility.
Trog #1 – Grab weapon, Move to Korbryn
Trog #2 – Grab weapon, Move to Korbryn.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn brings _Anrak_ to bear on the male trogs, slashing at them with relentless fury.










*OOC:*


AC: 22, Hit Points 61/61

Full attack vrs Trog#1: +12/+7 attack, greatsword +1 (2d6 + 9)
If Trog#1 falls from Attack 1, then _cleave_ vrs Trog#2. (It looks like Attack #2 would be a miss.)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Korbryn brings Anrak to bear on the male trogs, slashing at them with relentless fury. Anrak strikes true, this time, putting the two Troglodytes to sleep forever.

A moment pass, then from behind the dwarf the female troglodyte appears striking Korbryn with her long spear just between the plates of his armor, penetrating deep into his rib cage.


*Actions:*
Round 1:
Korbryn - Kill two Trogs

Round 2:
Female Trog - Sneak attack FF Korb, hit AC:22 ; damage: 15


----------



## s@squ@tch

Lenuran hears the sounds of battle, then heads towards it, following after the dwarf.

ooc: double move towards kobryn/trogs


----------



## Rhun

"Ye've gots t' do better than that, lizard," growls Korbryn, spinning around to face the female trog. Dwarven steel slashes in, driven by corded dwarven muscle.










*OOC:*


AC: 22, Hit Points 46/61

Full attack vrs Trog Female: +12/+7 attack, greatsword +1 (2d6 + 9)

Not sure what happened with the rolls, but that should be a 25 attack for 12 damage, and a 10 attack for 16 damage.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Lenuran hears the sounds of battle but fails to help the dwarf. He falls to his knees, vomiting.

But the dwarf needs no help as he slashes and hits the agile Troglodyte. The female shrieks in pain, stumbling backward. She takes another potion from her belt pouch, gulps it and disappears.

*Action:*
Korbryn - Attack 25, damage 12. Attack 12, miss.

*Round3:*
Trog - 5ft' step. drink potion of invisibility.









*OOC:*


It's a 1 on 1 battle since the party members beside Korbryn are sickened.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*bleeeeeehhhhhhcccchhhhhh!*


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn growls low, the rumble of stone against stone, as he steps forward and aims his strikes against the area in which the troglodyte just disappeared.










*OOC:*


AC: 22, Hit Points 46/61

5' step to Q106, Full attack vrs square P105: +12/+7 attack, greatsword +1 (2d6 + 9)

Based on the rolls, assuming she is in P105 (where she disappeared), that is a 21 to-hit for 16 damage


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Korbryn quickly rush to the spot the Troglodye was and slash with his weapon. The weapon strikes the creature and as evidence - a splash of blood stains the cave wall. With a loud thud, the creature, still invisible, crush on the floor with a pool of blood forming beneath his invisible body.

Moments pass and the sickness that attacked the party members fade, leaving a sour feeling in the throat.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Moments pass and the sickness that attacked the party members fade, leaving a sour feeling in the throat.




With snot running out of his nose and saliva drooling out of the corner of his mouth, Miltiades leans over the remains of his last meal. Hacking a loogy to try ad get rid of the sour bile he stands carefully and slowly moves about ensuring all are ok. He grabs his trusty spear and heads off to the direction that he last saw Korbryn head off to. he has a cure wounds spell at the front of his mind ready to use if it is needed.

(if movement is needed: double move to Q,107)


----------



## HolyMan

Dei doesn't follow Miltidaes, as he has had enough of these creatures and still is worried something might come up behind the party unawares.

OCC: Will move ten feet from the puking grounds and watch back the way the group came from.


----------



## Rhun

Kobryn pauses a moment to spit on the corpses of the troglodytes, and then cleans their blood from his blade. Only then does he move to search their bodies and the rest of the cavern.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Korb finds 9 gold coins on the 2 Trogs. The sacks and bags contain clothing and gear. One holds an iron obex symbol on a chain. Another has a book written in Draconic lettering that Dei identify as a worship text book of the Elder Elemental Eye (ceremonies and etc...).

Moments pass and the dead invisible Trog appear. On her the party finds 1 potion that you identify as invisibility, long spear, 3 javelins (beside the 2 she threw), a pouch with 100 gold, she wears a breastplate and boots.


----------



## Rhun

"A fair haul," grumbles Korbryn. "Let's be back t' it. I feel the need t' bleed some more o' these foul smellin' beasties."


----------



## Scott DeWar

"Hopefully i won't let you down."

cure light wounds on Korbyn


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn nods his thanks to Miltiades.










*OOC:*


OOC:	 AC: 22, Hit Points 53/61


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

calling [MENTION=42885]s@squ@tch[/MENTION]


----------



## stonegod

Uuuugh. Now where?


----------



## HolyMan

Dei keeps a vigil watch but wishes the others would finish so the group can move on and away from the trog's den.
_
"Wonder how they became a part of all this?"_ he asks himself.


----------



## s@squ@tch

"ROWRGGGLLRRBGHGG," comes from the gnome as he empties his stomach against the wall.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn turns and leads the way back.










*OOC:*


Back to V123


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Korb lead the party members away from the caves and up the stairs to the chamber where the walls are smeared with Terran sigils and letters. The way goes back from here to the entrance and other parts that you have not explored or down the second natural stairs to where Thandis spotted more of the horrible and smelly Trogs.


----------



## HolyMan

OCC: No more trogs UGH!!!

Dei hefts all the extra gear he is carrying and wonders which way the dwarf will go. He secretly hopes not in the direction of the foul smelling trogs.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

There are faint sounds of activity of humanoids doing mundane things from the stairs that leads down to where the Trogs dwell.
The south passage leads back to the entrance where you came from and to the doors and rooms you haven't visited yet.

MAP:


----------



## Scott DeWar

Miltiades looks around at every one to get a general health  check. He will be healing any who are in need.


----------



## Rhun

"Do ye boys wants 't kill some more trogs?" asks Korbryn, pausing before heading deeper into the troglodyte warrens.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


hang on rhun, i am trying to get the party healed up.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*OOC:*


I think Korb is the only wounded party member


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


does he look to  still be hurt?


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn still shows some signs of the fight, but doesn't appear to be slowed too much by his wounds.









*OOC:*


HP: 53/61


----------



## Scott DeWar

Rhun said:


> "Do ye boys wants 't kill some more trogs?" asks Korbryn, pausing before heading deeper into the troglodyte warrens.












*OOC:*


got it boss







As the stubborn dwarvin tank heads deeper into the heart of evil, the priest follows after him, determined to do his best to keep Kiorbryn alive.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn moves further into the troglodyte warrens (to T119).


----------



## Scott DeWar

And he hears the sound of armored footsteps following him .. .. .. ..


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Going down the natural stairs Korbryn is encountered by a muscular, scaly skin jet black Troglodyte. He stands inside a big alcove, washing a sigil marked sword. Around him Korb sees a woven-fiber sleeping mat, hanging over the Trog's head are two greatswords, mounted on the wall.
The Trog snorts and shouts something in Draconic
[sblock=Draconic]
*Intruders !!*
[/sblock]
Another Trog carrying a bag appears from another opening. He drops the bag, spilling a content of salted meat on the cave floor. From the far right, the call is answered by two other Trogs.









*OOC:*


Inits please


----------



## Scott DeWar

Miltiades continues to follow Korbryn and is looking for a fight.








*OOC:*


 and by that roll is still looking!


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn growls low under breath and his raises _Anrak_ to attack the black-skinned trog.


----------



## HolyMan

"Oh, no please don't let me be sick, please don't let me be sick," Dei repeats over and over softly to himself, as he brings forth a small component for a spell.

[sblock=stats]
HP:25/25
AC:18 T:14 FF:15
Fort:+3 Ref:+5 Will:+6
Init:+3
Grapple:+3
Speed: 30'

*Spells in effect:* Mage armor(dur. 12hours)
*In Hand:* Wand of Magic Missiles(3rd-lvl) (48 charges)

*Combat:*


		Code:
	

[U]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical  Range[/U]
Club(melee)               +3       1d6         x2      ---
Club(thrown)              +6       1d6         x2      10'
Dagger(melee)             +3       1d4      19-20x2    ---
Dagger(thrown)            +6       1d4      19-20x2    10'
Lt. crossbow(mw)          +7       1d8      19-20x2    80'
-bolts 10/10

*Spells:*
0- Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Read Magic, Daze
1- Mount, Shield, Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Magic Missle
2- Magic Missle, Flaming Sphere, Flaming Sphere, Glitterdust, Summon Monster II
3- Fireball, Deep Slumber, Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III

*Skills:*
Concentration +10
Spellcraft +11

*Items:*
Scrolls- comprehend languages, mount
Potions- cure light wounds 3/3
Metamagic Rod, extended lesser 2/3 (per day)
Wand, magic missle(3rd) 48/50
Wand, burning hands 50/50 
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod

The Kid, still green, doesn't look too sure about this.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Lenuran, unsure if his stomach has regained control over itself, looks on as the others look to engage in combat again.

"Why does it always have to be trogs....," he mutters with distain.

Then he begins to speak in the language of the trogs.

[sblock=draconic]
"Sod off you foul smelling twit."
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Round 1*

Two other Trogs react to the shout of the big Troglodyte. Another Trog, the one who dropped the sack of meat unties a javelin from his back and hurl it on Korbryn but the lad’s armor takes the damage.

A moment pass and a terrible stench fill the area - one you are familiar with but this one is stronger then the others, but surprisingly, all resist the putrid stench but Miltiades.

The black scaled muscular Troglodyte waves his impressing sword in the air and intones a command. A solid chest size rock manifests from the edge of the sword and flies at Korb, striking the dwarf with a power of an Ogre.  









*OOC:*


Post 1st round actions.
Scott - Miltiades is nauseated for 5 rounds.
Rhun - let Korb open space for the others. Once he do - stonegod - play the delayed action of Thandis







Inits:
Miikolak - unknown.
Trog 1 - move to engage Korb
Trog 3 - Range attack Korb 8
Thandis – delay. Cannot see what is happening up front. Fort save [Success]
Swordmaster Trog – rock blast touch attack Korb 20. damage 12.
Dei - Fort save [Success]
Lenuran - Fort save [Success]
Korb - Fort save [Success]
Miltiades - Fort save [Fail]
Trog 2


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn growls with fury and steps closer to the black-scaled troglodyte, and swings his dwarven greatsword at the foe.










*OOC:*


5' step to S119, Full Attack vrs Trog S. Looks like a single hit for 13 damage, unless a 15 or 13 hits (includes the +2 from Lenuran, which was not included in the rolls.)

AC:22, HP: 41/61


----------



## s@squ@tch

Lenuran begins to encourage his comrades, beginning about a fellow from Trommet, who whenever faced with with danger, had to fight the urge to vomit.....

ooc: inspire courage +2 to attack and damage rolls, saves vs charm and fear


----------



## stonegod

The Kid moves up behind the dwarf, tossing a dagger as he does so.

OOC: Dagger + skirmish at S: AC 19, 9 hp.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Rhun said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 5' step to S119, Full Attack vrs Trog S. Looks like a single hit for 11 damage, unless a 13 or 11 hits. Bummer.
> 
> AC:22, HP: 41/61












*OOC:*


Since Lenuran goes before Kobryn in initiative, don't forget to add the +2 to hit and damage to your rolls from his inspire courage.


----------



## Scott DeWar

The pries inhales to shout the alarm of more troglodytes, but instead gets a lungful of the stench of rotted fish that emanates from the water creatures. Once again he starts to heave, but this time there is naught to heave up, so his stomach convulses with dry heaves.


----------



## HolyMan

_{{ Der'talrik }}_ Dei exclaims waving an arm down the natural corridor. 

Suddenly light from a small sphere of flame comes from behind one of the trogs as it rolls into the battle singeing the creature.

[sblock=Actions] 
*Standard: *cast flaming sphere - bringing it up behind trog3 since can't really see the others. Rolling DMG Reflex save DC 16 for half.
*Move:* None[/sblock]
[sblock=stats]
HP:25/25
AC:18 T:14 FF:15
Fort:+3 Ref:+5 Will:+6
Init:+3
Grapple:+3
Speed: 30'

*Spells in effect:* Mage armor(dur. 12hours)
*In Hand:* Wand of Magic Missiles(3rd-lvl) (48 charges)

*Combat:*


		Code:
	

[U]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical  Range[/U]
Club(melee)               +3       1d6         x2      ---
Club(thrown)              +6       1d6         x2      10'
Dagger(melee)             +3       1d4      19-20x2    ---
Dagger(thrown)            +6       1d4      19-20x2    10'
Lt. crossbow(mw)          +7       1d8      19-20x2    80'
-bolts 10/10

*Spells:*
0- Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Read Magic, Daze
1- Mount, Shield, Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Magic Missle
2- Magic Missle, Flaming Sphere, Flaming Sphere, Glitterdust, Summon Monster II
3- Fireball, Deep Slumber, Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III

*Skills:*
Concentration +10
Spellcraft +11

*Items:*
Scrolls- comprehend languages, mount
Potions- cure light wounds 3/3
Metamagic Rod, extended lesser 2/3 (per day)
Wand, magic missle(3rd) 48/50
Wand, burning hands 50/50 
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*End of Round 1*

{{ Der'talrik }} Dei exclaims waving an arm down the natural corridor.
Suddenly light from a small sphere of flame comes from behind one of the trogs as it rolls into the battle scorching the creature.

Lenuran begins to encourage his comrades, beginning about a fellow from Trommet, who whenever faced with with danger, had to fight the urge to vomit.....

Korbryn growls with fury and steps closer to the black-scaled troglodyte, and swings his dwarven greatsword at the foe. His sword strikes true, opening a wide gash in his opponent's torso.

The Kid moves up behind the dwarf, tossing a dagger as he does so but the reptile dodge it.


Inits:
Miikolak - unknown.
Trog 1 - move to engage Korb
Trog 3 - Range attack Korb 8. Reflex save [Fail].
Thandis – delay. Fort save [Success], Skirmish 19.
Swordmaster Trog – rock blast touch attack Korb 20. damage 12.
Dei - Fort save [Success], Flaming sphere vs. Trof 3, damage 7.
Lenuran - Fort save [Success], inspire courage.
Korb - Fort save [Success], Attack 34, damage 13.
Miltiades - Fort save [Fail].
Trog 2 - move to engage Korb

spells and effects:
Flaming sphere - 6 rounds.
Inspire courage - +2 to attack and damage.
Miltiades nauseated - 5 rounds

stats:
Trog 3: -7hp
Trog S: -13hp


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Round 2*

Another Troglodyte, a female holding a staff covered in totems and fetishes such as bones, skulls, claws and teeth comes from around a far corner. A chunk of stone, the size of a dwarf, shaped like a humanoid follows her.
The female shouts a command and Dei's flaming sphere vanish. The walking rock behind her glides into the cavern's wall, out of sight.

The Trogs attack Thandis and Korbryn. One of the Trogs scratches the dwarf a little bit.

Thandis tumbles by one of the Trogs but his attack is deflected by the Trog.

Dei magic missiles strike the Trog that stands near Korb but do little damage.

Korbryn continues his assault against the black-scaled swordmaster, determined to show the brute who the more skilled warrior truly is.

Inits:
Miikolak - dispell magic (flaming sphere) - 17 [Success].
Medium Earth Elemental - Earth glide U 155.
Trog 1 - Attack Thandis 2 claws 2 and 7, bite 15.
Trog 3 - Attack Korbryn 2 claws 2 and 21, bite 11. damage 1.
Thandis – Tumble [Success], Attack Trog1 - 13.
Swordmaster Trog – Attack sword Korbryn 17 and bite 6.
Dei - 2 MM vs. Trog3, damage: 4.
Lenuran - _Inspire courage_
Korb - Attack Trog S 28 and 14. damage 23.
Miltiades - nauseated.
Trog 2 - Attack Thandis, 2 claws 3 and 4 + bite 7.

spells and effects:
Inspire courage - +2 to attack and damage.
Miltiades nauseated - 4 rounds

stats:
Trog 3: -11hp
Trog S: -36hp


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn continues his assault against the black-scaled swordmaster, determined to show the brute who the more skilled warrior truly is.










*OOC:*


Full Attack vrs Trog S, using 1-POINT POWER ATTACK. (And I added Lenuran's bonus to the attack rolls, but not damage. So again, it looks like 1 hit on Trog S for 23 points of damage.

If Trog S falls, then Korbryn will cleave (+13 attack, 2d6+13 damage) versus one of the other trogs nearby.


AC:22, HP: 40/61


----------



## HolyMan

"Caster!" Dei yells to the others. "Where is it? Try and take it out first!"

He then uses his wand to finish off the wounded trog and to give him and the others some room to move.

OCC: Can Dei see the spell caster. From the map I don't think so.

Edit: that dmg sucks and should be 4 pts. forgot the +1 per die.

[sblock=Actions] 
*Standard:* use magic missile wand on trog 3
Move:  None - can't really[/sblock]
[sblock=stats]
HP:25/25
AC:18 T:14 FF:15
Fort:+3 Ref:+5 Will:+6
Init:+3
Grapple:+3
Speed: 30'

*Spells in effect:* Mage armor(dur. 12hours)
*In Hand:* Wand of Magic Missiles(3rd-lvl) (47 charges)

*Combat:*


		Code:
	

[U]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical  Range[/U]
Club(melee)               +3       1d6         x2      ---
Club(thrown)              +6       1d6         x2      10'
Dagger(melee)             +3       1d4      19-20x2    ---
Dagger(thrown)            +6       1d4      19-20x2    10'
Lt. crossbow(mw)          +7       1d8      19-20x2    80'
-bolts 10/10

*Spells:*
0- Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Read Magic, Daze
1- Mount, Shield, Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Magic Missle
2- Magic Missle, Flaming Sphere, Flaming Sphere, Glitterdust, Summon Monster II
3- Fireball, Deep Slumber, Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III

*Skills:*
Concentration +10
Spellcraft +11

*Items:*
Scrolls- comprehend languages, mount
Potions- cure light wounds 3/3
Metamagic Rod, extended lesser 2/3 (per day)
Wand, magic missle(3rd) 47/50
Wand, burning hands 50/50 
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Calling [MENTION=36973]stonegod[/MENTION]


----------



## stonegod

*OOC:*


Mid OS-reinstall, can't open Excel right now. Have the Kid move 10' (Tumble if have to) to stabby stab our dwarf's target or someone else nearby. Atk rolls below.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Round 3*









*OOC:*


Round 2 was updated in the last same post.







A chunk of rock walks out from the solid cave wall to take a position next to Korbryn and Lenuran. The living rock pounds Korb on the armor while two other Trog scratch the dwarf trying to penetrate his shielding but to no avail. Korbryn is an armored tank.

[MENTION=36973]stonegod[/MENTION] is up next.

Inits:
Miikolak - Cast Shield of Faith onself.
Medium Earth Elemental - Earth glide to T118. Slam attack Korb 12.
Trog 1 - Attack Korbryn 2 claws 15 and 16, bite 20.
Trog 3 - Attack Korbryn 2 claws 13 and 4, bite 20. 
Thandis – .
Swordmaster Trog – 6.
Dei - .
Lenuran - Inspire courage
Korb - .
Miltiades - nauseated.
Trog 2 - .

spells and effects:
Inspire courage - +2 to attack and damage.
Miltiades nauseated - 3 rounds
Miikolak - Shield of Faith (+2 deflection bonus to AC)

stats:
Trog 3: -11hp
Trog S: -36hp


----------



## Rhun

Thankful for his heavy armor, Korbryn presses the attack upon the troglodyte swordmaster, slashing furiously with _Foehammer_, and striking solidly!










*OOC:*


Full Attack vrs Trog S, using 1-POINT POWER ATTACK (Lenuran's bonus to the attack rolls & damage added). 1 hit vrs Trog S for 24 damage.

If Trog S falls, then Korbryn will CLEAVE (+13 attack, 2d6+13 damage) versus Trog 3.


AC:22, HP: 40/61


----------



## stonegod

The Kid stabs at the back of the trog harassing Kobryn, slicing it heavily on its neck.







*OOC:*


Looks liked I'm flanking #1 so full atk (no skirmish): Two hits, possibly a crit. 16 dmg w/o crit, 23 dmg with crit (use AC 19 for confirm).

*Edit:* Forgot +2 bonuses from our gnome friend.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Lenuran continues to wax poetic about being courageous in the face of stinky trogs.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*bleelllllkH!* dry heaves!


----------



## HolyMan

OCC: Think the swordmaster is before Dei but shouldn't change actions, I hope.

Dei wonders if he should wait to try and counter any of the wizards spells and then gets an idea. He starts to summon some help that might just be able to deal with the caster, while the others take out the large smelly scaled freak and his friends.

[sblock=Actions] 
*Standard:* start casting of Summon Monster II (casting time 1 round)
Move:  None [/sblock]
[sblock=stats]
HP:25/25
AC:18 T:14 FF:15
Fort:+3 Ref:+5 Will:+6
Init:+3
Grapple:+3
Speed: 30'

*Spells in effect:* Mage armor(dur. 12hours)
*In Hand:* Wand of Magic Missiles(3rd-lvl) (47 charges)

*Combat:*


		Code:
	

[U]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical  Range[/U]
Club(melee)               +3       1d6         x2      ---
Club(thrown)              +6       1d6         x2      10'
Dagger(melee)             +3       1d4      19-20x2    ---
Dagger(thrown)            +6       1d4      19-20x2    10'
Lt. crossbow(mw)          +7       1d8      19-20x2    80'
-bolts 10/10

*Spells:*
0- Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Read Magic, Daze
1- Mount, Shield, Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Magic Missle
2- Magic Missle, Flaming Sphere, Flaming Sphere, Glitterdust, Summon Monster II
3- Fireball, Deep Slumber, Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III

*Skills:*
Concentration +10
Spellcraft +11

*Items:*
Scrolls- comprehend languages, mount
Potions- cure light wounds 3/3
Metamagic Rod, extended lesser 2/3 (per day)
Wand, magic missle(3rd) 47/50
Wand, burning hands 50/50 
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*OOC:*


Busy busy busy ... I'll try to post on friday.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*End of Round 3*

The Kid stabs at the back of the trog harassing Kobryn, slicing it heavily on its neck, the Trog drops to his knees, trying to stop the flood of blood pouring from his neck, moment pass and he dies on the cave floor.

Thankful for his heavy armor, Korbryn presses the attack upon the troglodyte swordmaster, slashing furiously with Foehammer, and striking solidly! The well placed slash break open the half plate armor, tear flesh and the Trog's ribcage open. With internal organ sliding from his open body, the swordmaster falls dead. 
The last word from the savage dwarf is landing his sword from above on the nearest Trog, cracking the reptile skull open.

The last Trog warrior steps to the back while stabbing Thandis with his spear.

Inits:
Miikolak - Cast _Shield of Faith_ onself.
Medium Earth Elemental - Earth glide to T118. Slam attack Korb 12.
Trog 1 - Attack Korbryn 2 claws 15 and 16, bite 20. 
Trog 3 - Attack Korbryn 2 claws 13 and 4, bite 20. 
Thandis – Full attack Trog1 31 [Crit] and 26. damage 23.
Swordmaster Trog – Full attack Korbryn 20 and 15. 
Dei - Cast _Summon Monster II._
Lenuran - Inspire courage
Korb - Full attack TrogS 26 and 10. damage 24. Cleave Trog3 16, damage 16.
Miltiades - nauseated.
Trog 2 - Spear and bite Thandis 22 and 17. damage 3.

spells and effects:
Inspire courage - +2 to attack and damage.
Miltiades nauseated - 3 rounds
Miikolak - Shield of Faith (+2 deflection bonus to AC)

stats:
Trog 3: -26hp, Dead.
Trog S: -60hp, Dead.
Trog 1: -24 hp, Dead.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Round 4*

The Trog spellcaster inferior status leads him to make run to the darkness of the cave. His guardian, the earth elemental stays and decides to stop the gnome's inspiring song but the agile bard ducks the rock fist.









*OOC:*


Stonegod up next







Inits:
Miikolak - flees.
Medium Earth Elemental - Slam Lenuran 14.
Thandis – .
Dei - .
Lenuran - Inspire courage
Korb - .
Miltiades - nauseated.
Trog 2 - .

spells and effects:
Inspire courage - +2 to attack and damage.
Miltiades nauseated - 2 rounds
Miikolak - Shield of Faith (+2 deflection bonus to AC)

stats:
Trog 3: -26hp, Dead.
Trog S: -60hp, Dead.
Trog 1: -24 hp, Dead.


----------



## s@squ@tch

"Bad Rock Creature!  Bad!  Where are your manners?" shouts Lenuran, as he keeps up his jaunty tale that now involves a rock creature that gets shattered to small pebbles by a dwarven greatsword.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*bleeeccchh*


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn turns his mighty dwarven blade upon the earth elemental, stepping around it in order to flank the creature!










*OOC:*


5' step to S117.

Full Attack vrs Earth Elemental, using 2-POINT POWER ATTACK (Lenuran's bonus to the attack rolls & damage added, as well as +2 flanking bonus). Attack 1 hits AC20 for 22 damage, attack 2 hits AC27 for 22 damage.

AC:22, HP: 40/61


----------



## stonegod

The Kid tumbles under his foes reach and stabs at the elemental.







*OOC:*


Tumble to S118 and skirmish the elemental: Tumble 25, AC 26, 16 hp


----------



## Scott DeWar

puke, hack hack puke


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*End of Round 4 - End of combat.*

The Trog spellcaster inferior status leads him to make run to the darkness of the cave. His guardian, the earth elemental stays and decides to stop the gnome's inspiring song but the agile bard ducks the rock fist.

The Kid tumbles under his foes reach and stabs at the elemental.

Korbryn turns his mighty dwarven blade upon the earth elemental, stepping around it in order to flank the creature!








*OOC:*


elemental trait - Not subject to critical hits or flanking.







Seeing the massacre that the group has unleashed on his people the last Troglodyte throws his spear, falls to his knees, begging for mercy.

Moments pass and Miltiades the pale is back to his feet once more.

Inits:
Miikolak - flees.
Medium Earth Elemental - Slam Lenuran 14.
Thandis – Tumble 25, Attack 26, damage 14.
Dei - delay.
Lenuran - Inspire courage
Korb - Full attack 18 and 25. damage 44.
Miltiades - nauseated.
Trog 2 - Surrender.

spells and effects:
Inspire courage - +2 to attack and damage.
Miltiades nauseated - 2 rounds
Miikolak - Shield of Faith (+2 deflection bonus to AC)

stats:
Trog 3: -26hp, Dead.
Trog S: -60hp, Dead.
Trog 1: -24 hp, Dead.
Earth Elemental: -58, Destroyed.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn growls, and chases after Miikolak!


----------



## s@squ@tch

Lenuran smiles as the elemental is destroyed,"BAD ELEMENTAL!"


----------



## Scott DeWar

Miltiades stands with drool smelling of bile, his face pale with exhaustion, "Any one hurt? Any one need healing?" his words are raspy and out of breath.


----------



## s@squ@tch

"I think you could use something there Miltiades -- you look a bit green."


----------



## Scott DeWar

"A glass of ale would deal with the worst of it, but we are here so practicality betides us to do otherwise."









*OOC:*


is any one in need of healing?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

The heavy armored dwarf is too slow for the quick reptile spell caster. Korbryn leave the others and strides forward, just to see a passage that goes further into the darkness and then opens into a broad opening of another cave. The spell caster is no where to be seen.

Once the dwarf ran, the begging Troglodyte build up confidence, he grabs his long spear from the ground and thrusts Thandis.

*Actions:*
Trog2: Attack Thandis 5.


----------



## s@squ@tch

"Sneaky Trog!" cries Lenuran, pulling his sword from his belt.  He advances on the lizard and makes with the stabby-stabby.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn stands quietly, listening, and trying to discern which direction the cowardly trog spellcaster ran...


----------



## HolyMan

OCC: That's a good roll from s@s, but is the "Sneaky trog" is still alive Dei will use his magic missile wand on it.


----------



## stonegod

*OOC:*


Does Thandis need to stab it, or is it dead?


----------



## s@squ@tch

*OOC:*


I doubt its dead -- it surrendered but probably wasn't gravely injured when it did so.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

stonegod said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Does Thandis need to stab it, or is it dead?











*OOC:*


Yes, Thandis needs to stab it.


----------



## Rhun

*OOC:*


Stabby, stabby.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Calling [MENTION=36973]stonegod[/MENTION] - stab the Trog


----------



## stonegod

Thandis makes a quick stab with his two blades.







*OOC:*


Stab & stab, no skirmish: AC 18/25 (or 20/27 if competence still in effect): 5+4 (or 7+6) damage.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Korbryn hears the battle cries of his friends as they fight the last Troglodyte. The spellcaster vanished.
With mutual efforts, Thandis and Lenuran slay the last warrior (hit for 17 hp). There are many items scattered on the floor among the dead Trogs, the pile of rock and the strong reptilian fighter such as pouches with gold coins, spears, food and the fighter's sword.


----------



## HolyMan

OOC: Yikes four different ways to go. I think it is time for a little reconnaissance.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn grunts and moves back to where his companions are gathered. "Per'aps The Kid can do a wee bit o' lookin' about, t' see where be the foe. I will guard 'ere, t' ensure none o' those foul smellin' brutes be gettin' past."


----------



## s@squ@tch

Lenuran sets about collecting and sorting the loot, as he is not much for scouting.

Once he has collected all of the loot into piles -- coins, gems, weapons, armor, other items, he starts to look over the piles very closely, with his innate talent to sniff out magic items.









*OOC:*


Use daily use of Detect Magic from _Insightful_ feat


----------



## Scott DeWar

Miltiades assists Lenuran for the same reasons: not good at scouting.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn continues to stand watch, dark trog blood still dripping from the edge of his blade.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


 is Korbryn hurt? and how bad?


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> is Korbryn hurt? and how bad?












*OOC:*


Oh, I missed you asking like four times. LOL. Korbryn is currently at 40 of 61 hit points.


----------



## stonegod

*OOC:*


I can't tell where is where on that map, so I'll just roll stealth and let Strahd determine where the Kid scouts.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Rhun said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Oh, I missed you asking like four times. LOL. Korbryn is currently at 40 of 61 hit points.












*OOC:*


I will be sending some healing your way. I just need some answers to a few questions in the ooc thread.


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I will be sending some healing your way. I just need some answers to a few questions in the ooc thread.












*OOC:*


Answers posted, I hope


----------



## Scott DeWar

Miltiades spends several seconds praying for the dwarvin warrior.

(casting cure light in swap for comp. languages, using the first level pearl of powers to recast cure light twice more)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*OOC:*



Rhun - update your HP.

S@S and the others - I will post your detect magic result soon. I will update the loot post in the RG so no need to mark it on your sheet ... unless you debate who takes what - then, update me in the OOC thread and equip your characters.

Stonegod - You rolled two rolls - one with bad MS and the other one is good so I will let you decide which goes to where. Choose one for the down trail and the other to the north trail.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Leuran, Miltiades and Dei gather the loot and inspect it while Korbryn guard the north passage and Thandis prepares himself for a scouting mission.

You find the following items:
19 javelins, damaged half plate, 3 long spears, a pouch with 200 gold coins, emerald pendant on silver chain. (1000 gp with a DC:13 appraise check)

Magical sword (_Sword of Earth_): +2 greatsword with a brown triangle shape set into the pommel, indicating its elemental alliance. weight: 15lb.
The wielder gains the effect of endure elements (acid). Once per day, the holder ca project a blast of solid rock (3d6 impact damage, range touch 60') - already used.

ooc - waiting for [MENTION=36973]stonegod[/MENTION] to decide on action.


----------



## stonegod

*OOC:*


North then south


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn cleans and sheaths _Anrak_, and then picks up the greatsword with the brown triangle in the pommel. The dwarf takes a few practice swings and nods in approval. Then he waits quietly as Thandis scouts ahead.










*OOC:*


AC 22, Hit Points 61/61

+13/+8 attack, Sword of Earth (2d6+10)


----------



## Scott DeWar

"That sword fits your hands well."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

The northern passageway splits to the east to several small niches that you have not explored yet. Probably the sleeping chambers of the Trogs. The dark corridor up ahead opens up to a large uneven cavern filled with rocks, there is a running path to the darkness of the north.
The southern passageway leads to a small cave where the guards lay before their death. It continues further into the darkness.


----------



## s@squ@tch

"This is larger than I thought it would be........." says the gnome.


----------



## Rhun

*OOC:*


Which way did the spellcasting trog go? T112, or R113?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

The spell caster fled to the passage leading north (T112 to V106)


----------



## s@squ@tch

"Hmm, let me take a look at that pendant."



 The gnome looks it over.

"Looks like it could be fairly valuable -- I'll hang on to it until we get back to town to sell."

He then puts it in his haversack.


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> The spell caster fled to the passage leading north (T112 to V106)




Korbryn moves down the north passage, ready to slay more troglodytes.


----------



## HolyMan

Dei falls back in line once the others start moving. The strange pyramid design nagging him as he walks along. 

_{{ Where have I seen that before? }}_ he asks himself.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

You proceed to the large cavern where the spell caster fled to. This large cavern has a well-worn path running through its center, where the ground is most level. The rest of the floor is jagged and uneven, filled with loose boulders and rocks.








*OOC:*


*requiring DC:15 balance check for anyone outside the path*







Standing on top his four legs is a wild creature resembling a leopard with a spiky tail and wings. It is a Manticore – a magical beast conjured up by evil spell casters. It seems that it was freed to engage you as it prepares to leap and tear your flesh with his sharp claws and fangs.















*OOC:*


Inits and 1st round actions please.


----------



## Scott DeWar

initiative +1

if we get a full round action, the M. Will cast summon monster 3 (Small air elemental)
casting time: 1 round
Range: 40 feet

Air elemental's stats(basic)-augmented summons feat
move: fly 100 (perfect) -flyby attack
att slam: +5 melee (1d4+3) 
AC: Full 17, touch 14, flat-footed 14 

Free Action: To the Manticore Miltiades says, "by evil thou hast been summoned, but by the mercy of Rao, I send thee back!"


----------



## s@squ@tch

"Great Cuthbert's Ghost!" cries the gnome.


----------



## HolyMan

"This place is highly dangerous," Dei says pointing a finger at the creature. Three points of light leave his fingertip and unerringly hit the creature.

[sblock=Actions] 
*Standard:* cast magic missile
Move: back the way we came [/sblock]
[sblock=stats]
HP:25/25
AC:18 T:14 FF:15
Fort:+3 Ref:+5 Will:+6
Init:+3
Grapple:+3
Speed: 30'

*Spells in effect:* Mage armor(dur. 12hours)
*In Hand:* Wand of Magic Missiles(3rd-lvl) (47 charges)

*Combat:*


		Code:
	

[U]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical  Range[/U]
Club(melee)               +3       1d6         x2      ---
Club(thrown)              +6       1d6         x2      10'
Dagger(melee)             +3       1d4      19-20x2    ---
Dagger(thrown)            +6       1d4      19-20x2    10'
Lt. crossbow(mw)          +7       1d8      19-20x2    80'
-bolts 10/10

*Spells:*
0- Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Read Magic, Daze
1- Mount, Shield, Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Magic Missle
2- Magic Missle, Flaming Sphere, Flaming Sphere, Glitterdust, Summon Monster II
3- Fireball, Deep Slumber, Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III

*Skills:*
Concentration +10
Spellcraft +11

*Items:*
Scrolls- comprehend languages, mount
Potions- cure light wounds 3/3
Metamagic Rod, extended lesser 2/3 (per day)
Wand, magic missle(3rd) 47/50
Wand, burning hands 50/50 
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn rushes straight at the foul beast, ready to test his new blade in combat! The Sword of Earth sings in the dwarf's hands, as it tears into flesh and muscle!











*OOC:*


AC 22, Hit Points 61/61


Move to U101, attack. +13 attack, Sword of Earth (2d6+10). Looks like a critical hit for 34 points of damage!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*"This place is highly dangerous,"* Dei says pointing a finger at the creature. Three points of light leave his fingertip and unerringly hit the creature.

Korbryn rushes straight at the foul beast, ready to test his new blade in combat! The Sword of Earth sings in the dwarf's hands, as it tears into flesh and muscle!

*"Great Cuthbert's Ghost!"* cries the gnome as he takes out his ranged weapon.

Inits:
Dei - cast magic missile. damage 11.
Korbryn - Balance check [Success]. Charge Attack 33 [Critical]. Damage 34
Lenuran - stow sword, draw & load crossbow.
Miltiades - Cast summon monster II
Thandis - ?
Manticore 

Stats:
Manticore: -45hp


----------



## s@squ@tch

Lenuran stows his sword and gets out and loads is crossbow.









*OOC:*


 stow sword, draw & load crossbow


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*OOC:*


 [MENTION=36973]stonegod[/MENTION] up next. if you charge roll balance DC:15 to avoid falling.


----------



## stonegod

The Kid moves of to the side and tosses a dagger at the beast.







*OOC:*


Init: 10. Move (no charge) to W102. Throw dagger w/ skirmish: AC 19, 15 dmg. AC is currently +1


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Thandis's dagger flies straight into the spot between the manticore's eyes. The dagger buries itself deep into the beast's brain. The manticore falls from the rock he was standing without even giving a proper fight.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Thandis's dagger flies straight into the spot between the manticore's eyes. The dagger buries itself deep into the beast's brain. The manticore falls from the rock he was standing without even giving a proper fight.












*OOC:*


what a waste of a perfectly good spell. I think I can still use the creature summoned, though


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn pulls the dagger from the beast's head, and flips it to The Kid. "Nice throw," he says, and turns back to clean his blade on the creature's hide. That done, the dwarf turns his attention to the chamber.


----------



## stonegod

The Kid shrugs and helps search.







*OOC:*


If the Kid went before the summon, it wouldn't have been summoned.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Roll Search for DC:28


----------



## Scott DeWar

stonegod said:


> The Kid shrugs and helps search.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> If the Kid went before the summon, it wouldn't have been summoned.












*OOC:*


 just checked: thadius was after M's summoning he will use the air elemental as a stealthy scout


----------



## stonegod

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Roll Search for DC:28











*OOC:*


As you wish: 28 exactly.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Search result:*

Hidden amid the rocks in the easternmost part of the cave is a very old severed human hand. On that hand are two rings. One bears a ruby and the other is a sigil covered copper ring.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn nods at The Kid's find. "Now, back t' killin'" he grumbles, and moves to the north, past the Manticore's corpse.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

A vent in the center of the small cave produces gusts of warm air. A hammock made from a net hangs in the eastern part of the cave, while a mat of woven leather strips is at the entrance. Humaoid skulls and bones hang from and been spiked to the walls.

The welcome mat on the floor which you passed is identified by Miltiades as a mat made from human and dwarf skin.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Miltiades turns white as a ghost as he identifies the mat's make up.
"oh dear heaves, this is not a good thing. This mat is made of the skin of dwarves and humans. It needs to be destroyed now. Any objections?" He starts pulling out some oil and his strike steel.


----------



## Rhun

Kobryrn brings the Sword of Earth down upon the mat, chopping it in two. He then continues to hack it into small bits. "The fire might attract unwanted eyes," says the dwarf to Miltiades. "Or noses." The dwarf makes a quick search of the place, and then moves to rejoin Thandis and continue on the trail of the escaped trog.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Still shaking a bit by the revelation Miltiades nods his approval. then joins the opposite wall of Kobryn to search.


----------



## s@squ@tch

"This place is quite the tourist destination," says the gnome.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

You find nothing and head to the other path and down the natural stairs.
You spot a small winged creature ahead of you, in a small cave. The small cave's worked stone walls show clear signs if iron ore in great quantities. The floor is uneven and covered with scree

The creature is identified as a mephit, a small winged imp. The creature escapes, yelling before you had any chance catching it.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


 is the step you mentioned there located at w, 94 and 95? , or are we further down the line  there?


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn pushes forward, taking the right hand tunnel. He holds his blade in both hands, ready to cut down any foe at a moment's notice.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> The creature is identified as a mephit, a small winged imp.



What does Miltades know of mephits?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

[sblock=Mephit]
Mephits are minor creatures from the elemental planes. This mephit is identified as an earth mephit. They are magical with spell like abilities to manipulate the earths and stones and breath a cone of rock shards. They can summon others like them and are resistent a little bit to normal weapons.
[/sblock]

Korbryn takes the first right and arrive to another small cave. This cave swarms with insects covering the walls, floor, and ceiling creating a barely audible hissing sound that fills the air. The smell of something rotting mixes with something acrid to create a thoroughly unpleasent odor. Hundreds of centipedes and millipedes are here, drawn by the feeling a corrupted magic.

From the cave to the left comes a huge Troglodyte with a black triangle symbol permanently imbedded in his forehead and brown triangle of earth tattooed all over his scaly flesh.


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> From the cave to the left comes a huge Troglodyte with a black triangle symbol permanently imbedded in his forehead and brown triangle of earth tattooed all over his scaly flesh.




Korbryn meets the enemy boldly, leading with his greatsword...


----------



## Scott DeWar

not sure if I did initiative yet.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*OOC:*



Where are my players ?
I heard Holyman left the boards but I got two more. S@S and Stonegod


----------



## Scott DeWar

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> Where are my players ?
> I heard Holyman left the boards but I got two more. S@S and Stonegod




I am right here boss!


----------



## Rhun

*OOC:*


I'm here.

Not sure where [MENTION=42885]s@squ@tch[/MENTION] and [MENTION=36973]stonegod[/MENTION] are.


----------



## stonegod

Init: 10


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*OOC:*


Waiting for S@S...
I'm taking the time since I have a new baby daughter so slow pace for now on the games I DM


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


 not a problem! I am dealing with a new job that has me working 6 days a week and 1 hour travel time. Hard to game on line that way.


----------



## Rhun

*OOC:*


My posting rate remains slot as well.


----------



## Rhun

"Die, trog!" growls Korbryn.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*OOC:*


 This game is on hold
HolyMan left the boards.
Rhun's posting rate is crawling
Scott Dewar is ill and may not post in the near future
Who knows where is S@S
Stonegod is still here
The DM got a new position at his work and a new daughter - slow post rate


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

delete DP


----------



## Rhun

*OOC:*


I actually knew the game was on hold. My post was more of a "bump" than anything else, to keep it from falling too far off the radar.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Game on !!!*

Korbryn takes the first right and arrive to another small cave. This cave swarms with insects covering the walls, floor, and ceiling creating a barely audible hissing sound that fills the air. The smell of something rotting mixes with something acrid to create a thoroughly unpleasent odor. Hundreds of centipedes and millipedes are here, drawn by the feeling a corrupted magic.

From the cave to the left comes a huge Troglodyte with a black triangle symbol permanently imbedded in his forehead and brown triangle of earth tattooed all over his scaly flesh.

_Init:
Korbryin
Thandis
Trog
Miltiades
Diemetir
Lenuran_


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn growls low, and immediately engages the brute, swinging the Sword of Earth with mighty strokes.









*OOC:*


AC: 22, Hit Points: 61/61

Full attack (using 1 point power attacks), +12/+7 attack, Sword of Earth (2d6+12)


Edit: I rerolled ATTACK 1, since I used a 1d12, and I rerolled ATTACK 2, since I used a 2d6 instead of a d20 for some reason. That gives us:

Attack 1 = A 23 for 18 damage
Attack 2 = A 19 for 24 damage

My brain must be fried!


----------



## HolyMan

Sniffing the air Lenuran gets a small whiff of what lies ahead. 

"Not again," he moans. "I didn't like the hard rations going down. I certainly won't like them coming back up."

OCC: Last in INIT gives me time on what to decide to do.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*Miltiades - cleric 6*

The pries calls forth an ally from the plane of Air!

[action: full round] cast summon monster 3 to summon a small air elemental.
once summoned he will order it to flank with the valiant dwarf!
next round plan: spiritial weapon


[sblock= Air elemental, small]
Air Elemental, Small
Size/Type: Small Elemental (Air, Extraplanar)
Hit Dice: 2d8+4 (13 hp)
Initiative: +7
Speed: Fly 100 ft. (perfect) (20 squares)
Armor Class: 17 (+1 size, +3 Dex, +3 natural), touch 14, flat-footed 14
Base Attack/Grapple: +1/-1
Attack: Slam +5 melee (1d4+3)
Full Attack: Slam +5 melee (1d4+3)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Air mastery, whirlwind
Special Qualities: Darkvision 60 ft., elemental traits
Saves: Fort +2, Ref +6, Will +0
Abilities: Str 14, Dex 17, Con 14, Int 4, Wis 11, Cha 11
Skills: Listen +2, Spot +3
Feats: Flyby Attack, Improved InitiativeB, Weapon Finesse B

Air Mastery (Ex)
Airborne creatures take a -1 penalty on attack and damage rolls against an air elemental.

Whirlwind (Su)
The elemental can transform itself into a whirlwind once every 10 minutes and remain in that form for up to 1 round for every 2 HD it has. In this form, the elemental can move through the air or along a surface at its fly speed.

The whirlwind is 5 feet wide at the base, up to 30 feet wide at the top, and up to 50 feet tall, depending on the elemental’s size. The elemental controls the exact height, but it must be at least 10 feet.

The elemental’s movement while in whirlwind form does not provoke attacks of opportunity, even if the elemental enters the space another creature occupies. Another creature might be caught in the whirlwind if it touches or enters the whirlwind, or if the elemental moves into or through the creature’s space.

Creatures one or more size categories smaller than the elemental might take damage when caught in the whirlwind (see table for details) and may be lifted into the air. An affected creature must succeed on a Reflex save when it comes into contact with the whirlwind or take the indicated damage. It must also succeed on a second Reflex save or be picked up bodily and held suspended in the powerful winds, automatically taking the indicated damage each round. A creature that can fly is allowed a Reflex save each round to escape the whirlwind. The creature still takes damage but can leave if the save is successful. The DC for saves against the whirlwind’s effects varies with the elemental’s size (see the table). The save DC is Strength based.

Creatures trapped in the whirlwind cannot move except to go where the elemental carries them or to escape the whirlwind.

Creatures caught in the whirlwind can otherwise act normally, but must succeed on a Concentration check (DC 15 + spell level) to cast a spell. Creatures caught in the whirlwind take a -4 penalty to Dexterity and a -2 penalty on attack rolls. The elemental can have only as many creatures trapped inside the whirlwind at one time as will fit inside the whirlwind’s volume.

The elemental can eject any carried creatures whenever it wishes, depositing them wherever the whirlwind happens to be. A summoned elemental always ejects trapped creatures before returning to its home plane.

If the whirlwind’s base touches the ground, it creates a swirling cloud of debris. This cloud is centered on the elemental and has a diameter equal to half the whirlwind’s height. The cloud obscures all vision, including darkvision, beyond 5 feet. Creatures 5 feet away have concealment, while those farther away have total concealment.

Those caught in the cloud must succeed on a Concentration check (DC 15 + spell level) to cast a spell.

An elemental in whirlwind form cannot make slam attacks and does not threaten the area around it.

[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Korbryn growls low, and immediately engages the brute, swinging the Sword of Earth with mighty strokes, the two attempts to attack are parried with his mighty morning star.

A foul stench coveres the area, much more horrid and awful then the putrid smell the minor Trogs had earlier _(Please roll Fort vs. DC: 13 or be nauseated for 10 rounds)_. The big black scaled Trog size up the dwarf and the human scout and with a quick move bites off Thandis’s nose with a bite and breaks the scout’s jaw with a powerful swing of his morning star. The scout falls backward, crushing the back of his skull on a stone carved stool.

Miltiades calls forth an ally from the plane of Air!

Actions:
Korbryn – Miss.
Trog – Stench + Critical hit + bite attack.
Thandis – dead
Miltiades
Lenuran 
Diemetir


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


 is the yellow spot the air elemental? or .....?


----------



## Rhun

*OOC: ust to confirm...A 23 misses?*


----------



## HolyMan

OCC: well was wondering what to do but the dice gods have seen fit to make the gnome sick once more

Lenuran starts to load his crossbow when he feels the effects of the horrible stench come over him. "Jumping Jack Sprites! I hate trogs worst than mutton pie."

His face turns a sickly yellowish-green at the mention of the pie, "Shouldn't be thinking of that right now."
_
*Blllleeeecchhhh!*
_
OCC: But I get one move action so load crossbow. Also been looking back into what the gnome has used so far.

used wand of invisibility x6
casted grease once
casted minor image
used 4 rounds of bardic performance
used Insightful feat ability
fired crossbow twice
was sick the rest of the time


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn takes a deep whiff of trog stench. "Smells like me Aunt Bardris' Orcfish Stew! Reminds me o' 'ome." 









*OOC:*


Fort Save vrs DC13


...actually, I just realized that Korbryn's "+2 save bonus vrs. poison" applies to Troglodyte stench, bringing his Fort Save to +12...and making him immune to the stench. The lowest he can roll is a 13, which would be a successful save.


----------



## Thanee

*OOC:*


Unless you roll a natural 1, which is always a failure with saving throws.


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Unless you roll a natural 1, which is always a failure with saving throws.












*OOC:*


Wow...my bad. You are so right, Thanee...for some reason I was thinking that the rule only applied to attacks, and didn't apply to saves or skill checks. Apparently the auto-fail applies to saves, and skill checks are the only thing it doesn't apply to.

I will make the roll for Korbryn!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

OOC:
The orange circle is the Trog. The grey T is the dead scout.
I do not see a yellow dot.
Rhun - 23 is a miss. Your Dwarf is not trying hard enough.


----------



## Scott DeWar

ooc: got it: orange circle, then


----------



## Rhun

"Korbryn will try harder on his next actions.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Miltiades calls forth an ally from the plane of Air when Lenuran begin to vomit his stomach fluids on the floor.

Deimiter comes forward boldly as he chants arcane words of one of his powerful spells against this powerful Trog priest. He throws a handful of sand on the surprised Trog and the later falls to his knees as he fights the spell. Luckily for you, the spell overcomes him and he falls into a deep slumber next to the ruined body of your beloved friend Thandis.

Actions:
Korbryn – Miss.
Trog – Stench + Critical hit + bite attack. Will save - Fail.
Thandis – dead
Miltiades – Cast summon monster.
Lenuran - Vomiting
Deimiter – cast deep slumber.

_Dewar – You can cancel the spell if you wish without losing it.
HM - it is good that you didn't delete Dei info - keep it for now and cross a line over deep slumber spell._


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn steps up to the sleeping trog, and drives his sword through its dark hear.









*OOC:*


Coup de gras

34 damage, and Fortitude save DC 44 required to survive.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> _Dewar – You can cancel the spell if you wish without losing it._




I do so wish to do that.


----------



## HolyMan

Wiping his mouth with the back of his hand Lenuran grumbles something about never eating again, before putting on a cheerful smile.

"I so wish I had a spell to keep the stench off me."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Korbryn’s sword of Earth sinks deep into the DM’s plan to slaughter the party the Trog’s body. The Trog open his eyes wide with terror, spits blood and dies from the massive sudden amount of shock he body received.
The Troglodyte priest is dead! His blood flows and mix with you poor friend’s blood. Thandis, a loyal scout and a good friend lies dead ... a sad moment.

There is another small chamber before you, where the Trog came from ... 

****************************************************

Somewhere in the caves, where the Earth altar is. A woman mage lie in a cage waiting for her doom, like the one her friend, a ranger named Chip just suffered on top of the stone altar. Then, a small imp arrives, flying quickly from the south to the head priest that took Chip's heart and alert him about something.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn kneels briefly beside his fallen companion, placing his armored hand on Thandis' forehead. After a moment of silence, the dwarf speaks, his voice low. "Rest well, me friend. Moradin guide ye an' comfort ye on yer journey." 

With a solemn nod, the dwarf turns his attention back to the dead trog priest, and loots the corpse of any valuables. Then, he stands, ready to continue his assault upon the forces of evil dwelling here.


----------



## Scott DeWar

The priest, Miltiades, kneels next to Kobryn and give the boy last rights, sending him on the warrior's way.
"oh that the will of the ancients will receive this once a boy, now proven a man, and have him at the right hand of the justice, as keeper of all that is good. amen"


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn nods at Miltiades, and adjusts his grip on his sword. "Time t' make these foul trogs pay!"


----------



## Scott DeWar

"How are you right now, may I bless you with curative health?"


----------



## HolyMan

The gnomes face takes on a solemn expression as he doffs his hat to say good-bye to a dear friend.

"To young. He was to young." he sniffs as he reaches down to remove one of the Kid's many daggers. "I'll remember you always," he says tucking the blade away as a keepsake.

Korbryn's out burst brings him back to the job at hand. And wiping his large nose he nods and readies to follow.

OOC: Took normal dagger btw.


----------



## Rhun

The dwarf shakes his head at the cleric's offer, indicating that he does not require any healing at the moment.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Nodding once the tall human looks down the cavern where the have yet to go.

"that way then?" indicating the unexplored direction.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Korbryn find on the dead Trog: A masterwork Morning star, large steel shield and full plate armor. Attached to a chain around his neck are two keys – one is a simple and a little rusted iron key and the other is a strange shaped key imbued with a stone symbol on him. (ooc - a.k.a – 'lesser Earth key’). Beside it the Troglodyte wears a nice pair of gloves on his clawed hands.

With a pray from the heart and a silent weep you depart from your young friend – Thandis the kid and you proceed to the unexplored chamber. The dark stone walls of this chamber are mostly covered with tapestries that show creatures made entirely of rock and earth toppling buildings and killing people. On the ceiling, about 12’ above, a dead human, skin shriveled and blackened, hangs by chains horizontally in a spread eagle position. The rear of the cave has a wooden bed, a small table, a padded chair, and a chest. The small table has a bronze coffer atop it. The cave stinks of death.
A potion and a scroll lie beside the coffer. 3 javelins rest on the wall near the entrance.


----------



## Scott DeWar

"we need to bring him down so he can receive his peace." He indicates the man on the ceiling. Looking about a search for a way to safely bring the corpse down.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn stands guard at the chamber entrance as his companions search the place.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

You can easily climb on the table or the chair and cut down the chains that hold the poor lad.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Miltaides does so! He then climbs back down to give the last rights of death.


----------



## Rhun

Kobryrn stands vigilant while the cleric does his work, used to standing guard for the dwarven king for hours on end.


----------



## HolyMan

Not use to standing like a statue for hours the gnome searches the room as the others lower the cage and Kobryrn stands guard.

He looks over at the dwarf and gets a wide eyed look of terror. "Kobryrn!? Kobryrn?!" he says in a frightened voice.


----------



## Rhun

The dwarf casts a glance at Lenuran. "Did ye find somethin'?


----------



## HolyMan

The gnome looks startled when Kobryrn speaks up.

"Wha-? Oh!" he exclaims as relief passes over his face. "I thought maybe you had been petrified again." he says trying hard to hide his smile.

OOC:


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn gives the gnome a glare. "Ye'd best watch it, li'l one."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Beside the keys and gear you found on the dead Trog, the rear of the cave has a wooden bed, a small table, a padded chair, and a chest. The small table has a bronze coffer atop it. A potion and a scroll lie beside the coffer. 3 javelins rest on the wall near the entrance. 
The chest is unlocked and holds clothing, a MW heavy mace and some personal geat. The coffer on the table is locked.


----------



## Rhun

"Well, seein' as we los' our lockpicker..." The dwarf pulls a crowbar from his pack, and inserts it under the lip of the coffer's lid. Then, he begins to pry.









*OOC:*


Two rounds worth of STR checks. If more are needed, I can keep rolling.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

_Somewhere in the Earth temple..._

Solitaire is stricken with horror as the Trogs take the body of her dead friend and toss it before a creature that came from around the big base of the altar. The abomination is completely alien in nature, the thing drags the body of her fallen friend out of view.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Muscles are good when you need to fight but there are things that you better leave to those who think.
No...wait...
Call out Die as he sprints forward, holding an iron key in his hand.
You might break something valuable inside.
But Die is late as Korbryn already placed the crowbar under the lip of the coffer’s lid and pulled. The second pull was enough and the coffer is opened ... but at a cost.
A blast of cold freezing air wash Korbryn, causing him freeze burns. The coffer was trapped!

Rhun -  Reflex save vs. DC:15 for half damage.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn takes the blunt of the blast fully, letting off a long string of dwarven curses. 










*OOC:*


HP: 34/61


----------



## Scott DeWar

A warm healing is placed on the dwarvin warrior's shoulder. "there there. no need to pray to your dwarvin god, yet. I have some healing to spare."

sacrifice Summon Monster III for cure serious 3d8 + 6 

A comfortable warmth spreads all aver Korbryn, eminating from where the hand is resting on the dwarve's broad shoulder.


----------



## HolyMan

"And the young Kid is already missed," Lenuran sighs. "What was so important that it was looked away Korbryn?"


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn looks in the coffer so as to answer Lenuran's question.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Inside the coffer Korb finds 10 amethysts (worth 100 gold each) and an amulet.

_Rhun - search roll vs. DC 16_


----------



## Scott DeWar

*creak . . . . . creak . . . . . creak . . . . . creak . . . . . *

The cage with the dessicated person continues to be lowered wiith care and respect.


----------



## Rhun

Searching not being his forte, Korbryn nonetheless rifles through the coffer.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Nice.
Die says as he approach to see what's in the coffer.
He takes the iron key and plays with the lock.
This iron key belongs to this coffer so we won't need it anymore. I wonder what this key is.
He says as he refers to the other key you found on the dead Trog priest.
Lenuran, here take it, keep it. my instincts tell me that this is an important key.

ooc HM - note on your sheet "Earth lesser key"
go on and explore - check the map in one of the previous posts.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn leads the way back to the branch in the corridor, and heads down the right-hand passage.









*OOC:*


Passage V84.

HP: 57/61


----------



## HolyMan

OOC: Noted in the RG

After the captive and the Kid are both laid to rest and the group starts out once more the gnome takes his place in the middle of the group.

He searches his pockets for a handkerchief to tie over his nose but comes up short. Sighing he resigns to his fate of not being able to stomach the stench of the caverns inhabitants.

"If this Earth Temple is full of trogldytes," he starts to say. "And assuming there's a temple for each of the four elements. I wonder what creatures make their homes in the other parts of this old mine."


----------



## Scott DeWar

"neo-otyughs?"


----------



## Rhun

The dour dwarf shrugs. "We will slay 'em all, an' let there dark gods sor' 'em out."


----------



## Scott DeWar

looking at the caged victim Miltades says in a low voice, "and let the worms eat their souls, if they have any."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

You leave the chamber and your fallen comrade and head to the north. Ahead of you *Korb *sees another opening and a little flying creature. This is a Mephit, could be another one or the same one that escaped earlier. As before, the flying thing shrieks in terror and fly away before you have a chance to do anything. He vanishes in the darkness to the north.
You arrive to the chamber where the creature was a moment ago. This small cave’s worked stone walls show clear signs of iron ore in great quantities. The floor is uneven and covered with scree.
To the north the passage continues and low chants can be heard.

***************************************************
_At the Earth temple_

*Solitaire *spots from her cage another flying Mephit storming to the chamber, another one comes from another passage to the south. The Trog that stands on the altar calls out to his fellows, clearly something is happening as they begin to lower their hoods and prepare their weapons for a fight. The priest himself cleans the blade that a moments before butchered the ranger as he turns his look to YOU.

_OOC – I updated the treasure post in the RG._


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn chases after the fleeing mephit, ready to cleave its body in two.


----------



## Thanee

*Solitaire*

_Let's hope, that they are not just extremely careful..._


OOC: I suppose, I cannot really do anything...


----------



## Scott DeWar

> Korbryn chases after an unseen opponant



"uh oh, that has to mean trouble" Miltiades draws his spear [as part of a move ] and races after him. he runs to catch up and pace the dwarvin warrior at 5 feet behind him.


----------



## HolyMan

Lenuran checks to make sure that his crossbow is loaded before following the others.
_
{{ Never going to catch that thing before it warns whoever is chanting. I hope Korbryn's axe is still sharp. }}_ The gnome thinks as he hustles up from behind.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Chanting in words that a human mouth would be hard pressed to produce greets your ears. This cave smells of loam and blood. A three tiered ziggurat rises 15 feet above the floor, which is of soft earth. Black cloaked figures surround this edifice, at the top of which is a triangular platform the color of watery mud. Another cloaked figure stands atop the altar clutching a bloody knife in one hand and what appears to be a heart in the other. Smears on the ground that goes out of the cave seems to tell the fate of someone that was on the altar, probably moments ago.
There is a cage behind the altar, where you can spot a human figure, probably a prisoner that waits for a horrible fate. Another figure beats on a drum, and as it does, something rises up through the floor, passing through the soft earth as if it did not exist. The walls are covered with tapestries of dark brown and black images of demons and other hideous creatures.
Seven Troglodytes and three mephits are in the room. From the soft earth rise a hideous creature that resembles nothing you encountered before. It is completely alien to you.

****************************************

_OOC – This place is evil – Good aligned characters suffer from -4 penalty on turn attempts. Good character will roll a Will save vs. DC: 17 each round they are here or be affected by a cause fear spell.
*Roll inits!*

Thanee - drop half of your spells, you choose as we'll assume that you used them before being caught by the Trogs. Your equipment lies beside the cage, beyond your reach. Your companions's equipment was removed by the DM Trogs to somewhere you will never find ever. _

Map legend:
Trog are labled from S and 1-6. small circles are the mephits and the olive circle is the alien creature.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*Miltiades - cleric 6*

Miltiades takes in what is happening, and suddenly runs away! [failed save s fear]

[sblock=this does not happen yet as i failed the save vs fear]
and does a bit of his own chanting
cast Spiritual Weapon :: d20srd.org

A summoned gathering of force in the shape of a spear is called into existence. With a quick hand gesture he sends it off to the three armed creature.

attack Xorn round 1/6
spiritual spear Att: +7; dam: 1d8+2; duration: 6 rounds; range:160 feet
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee

*OOC:*


Not much to decide there, just half of the available slots... Sorcerer. Done. 

Can I use spell-like/supernatural abilities, and spells that do not require materials?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

_OOC:
Dewar - Miltiades do not need to flee like someone who is chased by a horde of Oliphants. When you pass the 40' radius - the passageways you gather your thought again but still, the sight of the place frights you.

Thanne - yes._


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


 got it boss! 







After escapeing the horror within that frightened him so, Miltiades stops after 40 feet to catch his breath. he presses against the stone wall to remain out of sight. After a bit he slowly ventures forth for a few feet [5 ft move] and starts casting a spell of summoning to send in a spy to find out what is going  on.

cast summon monster 2 at his next possible chance.


----------



## HolyMan

Not at all what he was expecting (except for the smell) Lenuran raises his crossbow hoping to get a shot off before the melee ensues.

OCC: Making rolls.


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> _OOC – This place is evil – Good aligned characters suffer from -4 penalty on turn attempts. Good character will roll a Will save vs. DC: 17 each round they are here or be affected by a cause fear spell._



_









*OOC:*


So glad that Korbryn is Lawful Neutral!









Korbryn rushes forward, heedless of the danger, determined to defend all dwarfkin by slaying these foul troglodytes. His greatsword flashes in his hands as the powerfully muscled dwarf moves into melee...











*OOC:*


AC: 22, HP:57/61





_


----------



## Thanee

*Solitaire*

Finally a glimpse of hope after these hours in darkness.

As the group of adventurers come storming in, Solitaire raises her head to survey the scene. Maybe there was a chance to get out of here after all. The fire burning within her started to boil with hatred for the dreaded troglodytes and their master.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Miltiades takes in what is happening, and suddenly runs away!

Dei conjures up quickly a fireball in his palm and hurls it to the base of the great Earth altar. The fireball explodes in the mid of the ceremony, causing havoc in the Trogs ranks. Three out of the six Trog warriors are burned to death by the mighty attack, The other three are badly wounded.

Solitaire is up next.


Actions:
Miltiades - Will save [Fail]
Dei - Will save [pass], cast Fireball damage 20.
Solitaire - ...
Trog 1 - Reflex save vs. Fire ball [Fail], dead
Trog 2 - Reflex save vs. Fire ball [Fail], dead
Trog 3 - Reflex save vs. Fire ball [Pass].
Trog 4 - Reflex save vs. Fire ball [Fail], dead
Trog 5 - Reflex save vs. Fire ball [Pass]
Trog 6 - Reflex save vs. Fire ball [Pass]
Lenuran- Will save [pass], ...
Xorn - Immune to Fire.
Snearak - Reflex save vs. Fire ball [Fail]
Earth Mephit 1 - Reflex save vs. Fire ball [Pass].
Earth Mephit 2 - Reflex save vs. Fire ball [Pass].
Earth Mephit 3 - 
Korbryn

Status:
Trog 3 - 10 hp damage.
Trog 5 - 10 hp damage.
Trog 6 - 10 hp damage.
Snearak - 20 hp damage
Mephit 1 - 10 hp damage.
Mephit 2 - 10 hp damage.


----------



## Thanee

*Solitaire*

The welcome sight of a fireball exploding amongst her enemies, lets Solitaires mood raise up a level. The sorceress would like to evoke one of her own, but lacking the materials at the moment, she has to settle with a smaller explosion near the altar, which she creates simply by concentrating on her inner fire and willing it into existance.


OOC: Fiery Burst on V/W 69/70 hitting M2 and T3, T6 (5-ft. radius fire burst, 3d6 fire damage, Reflex DC 18 for half damage)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Miltiades takes in what is happening, and suddenly runs away!

Dei conjures up quickly a fireball in his palm and hurls it to the base of the great Earth altar. The fireball explodes in the mid of the ceremony, causing havoc in the Trogs ranks. Three out of the six Trog warriors are burned to death by the mighty attack, The other three are badly wounded.

Solitaire send up a small orb of fire that explodes beside the wounded Trogs. Another Trog falls dead while the other manages to dodge it.

A horrible stench fills the area, a putrid smell you will never get used to. (Fort Save vs. DC 13 or be nauseated). Two Trogs approach and hurl their javelins on Dei. The two sink into the conjurer’s hip and chest.









*OOC:*


HM - please update the 10 damage and the spell I used on Dei's sheet.
All - roll Fort saves vs. the smell. 








Actions:
Miltiades - Will save [Fail]
Dei - Will save [pass], cast Fireball damage 20.
Solitaire - Cast Fiery Burst damage 10.
Trog 1 - Reflex save vs. Fire ball [Fail], dead
Trog 2 - Reflex save vs. Fire ball [Fail], dead
Trog 3 - Reflex save vs. Fire ball [Pass]. Reflex save vs. Fiery Burst [Fail], dead.
Trog 4 - Reflex save vs. Fire ball [Fail], dead
Trog 5 - Reflex save vs. Fire ball [Pass]. Range attack Dei 18, damage 6.
Trog 6 - Reflex save vs. Fire ball [Pass]. Reflex save vs. Fiery Burst [Pass], Range attack Dei 16, damage 4.
Lenuran- Will save [pass], ...
Xorn - Immune to Fire.
Snearak - Reflex save vs. Fire ball [Fail]
Earth Mephit 1 - Reflex save vs. Fire ball [Pass].
Earth Mephit 2 - Reflex save vs. Fire ball [Pass].
Earth Mephit 3 -
Korbryn

Status:
Trog 5 - 10 hp damage.
Trog 6 - 15 hp damage.
Snearak - 20 hp damage
Mephit 1 - 10 hp damage.
Mephit 2 - 10 hp damage.


----------



## Thanee

*Solitaire*









*OOC:*


Shouldn't Mephit 2 also be hit?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Thanee said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Shouldn't Mephit 2 also be hit?



M2 is at T68 - each sqare is 10 ft.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn takes a deep whiff of the stench and gives a gravelly laugh. "Smells like dead trog t' me!"









*OOC:*


Fort Save +12


----------



## Thanee

*OOC:*


Ah, missed the 10 ft. Ok.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

waiting for [MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION] move. Lenuran tries to save vs. the smell, drew the crossbow and ...


----------



## HolyMan

Covering his nose as quickly as possible Lenuran isn't effected by the gross smelling trogs this time. But it does make it hard to aim and his crossbow shot barely grazes the trog in front of him. (#6)

OOC: Dei currently at 15/25 HP


----------



## Scott DeWar

The overwhelming evil of the place having forced out the priest, Now the mix of trog filth and dead trog. Not a good day . . . . 

placeholder for fort save


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Covering his nose as quickly as possible Lenuran isn't effected by the gross smelling trogs this time. But it does make it hard to aim and his crossbow shot barely grazes the trog in front of him. 

The alien horror strides to Korbryn with the intentions to bite and catch the dwarf with his twisted arms and weird set of teeth. It moves through the soft earth like a fish swims in the water, with an impressive swiftness, the thing glide to the dwarf and bites him viciously.

From above the stone altar of the Earth temple, the high priest chants dark magic, a moment pass and Dei is paralyzed, unable to move is body. “Kill the caster” he calls out in a deep unhuman voice.

His command falls on obeying ears and two mephits fly to Dei to attack. The third one engages the dwarf. The one attacking Korbryn scratch the dwarf’s armor with sharp claws that fail to penetrate. The two others breathe a cone of flying rock shards and pebbles on the paralyzed wizard the gnome bard.


Actions:
Miltiades - Will save [Fail]
Dei - Will save [pass], cast Fireball damage 20. Will save vs. spell [pass]
Solitaire - Cast Fiery Burst damage 10.
Trog 1 - Reflex save vs. Fire ball [Fail], dead
Trog 2 - Reflex save vs. Fire ball [Fail], dead
Trog 3 - Reflex save vs. Fire ball [Pass]. Reflex save vs. Fiery Burst [Fail], dead.
Trog 4 - Reflex save vs. Fire ball [Fail], dead
Trog 5 - Reflex save vs. Fire ball [Pass]. Range attack Dei 18, damage 6.
Trog 6 - Reflex save vs. Fire ball [Pass]. Reflex save vs. Fiery Burst [Pass], Range attack Dei 16, damage 4.
Lenuran- Will save [pass], Fort save [pass], Range attack T6, 1 damage.
Xorn - Immune to Fire, Bite attack Korbryn, 19 damage.
Snearak - Reflex save vs. Fire ball [Fail]. Cast Hold person on Dei
Earth Mephit 1 - Reflex save vs. Fire ball [Pass]. Breath attack, damage 3.
Earth Mephit 2 - Reflex save vs. Fire ball [Pass]. Breath attack, damage 3.
Earth Mephit 3 - Full attack Korbryn [miss]
Korbryn









*OOC:*


HM - 7 damage to Dei. ; Lenuran - roll CON based Reflex save vs. DC 13 for half damage (3 hp) from the mephits' breath weapon.
Rhun - go on and attack.













Status:
Trog 5 - 10 hp damage.
Trog 6 - 16 hp damage.
Snearak - 20 hp damage
Mephit 1 - 10 hp damage.
Mephit 2 - 10 hp damage.


----------



## HolyMan

OOC: rolling save

"Spitting rocks at us!" the gnome says as he ducks the brunt of the assault. "Don't you fools know gnomes live in the dirt!"


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn grits his teeth against the pain of the freshly inflicted bite wound, and strikes back at the alien creature.










*OOC:*


OOC:	 AC: 22, HP:38/61

Full attack vrs Xorn. +13/+8 attack, Sword of Earth (2d6+10)


----------



## Thanee

*Solitaire*

Keeping the flames within burning, Solitaire concentrates on the area, where the two mephits are attacking the adventurers, that hopefully come to rescue her, even though it is probably more like a happy coincidence. Nonetheless, the sorceress is grateful, that she can do something other than waiting for her doom at the hands of a stinking trog.


OOC: Here's my next action already... Fiery Burst (5-ft. radius fire burst, 3d6 fire damage, Reflex DC 18 for half damage) into U73 (where the 2 Mephits are).


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*End of Round 1*

Korbryn grits his teeth against the pain of the freshly inflicted bite wound, and strikes back at the alien creature. His first attack strikes true but his later swing deflects from the rock hard skin of the creature.

Actions:
Miltiades - Will save [Fail]
Dei - Will save [pass], cast Fireball damage 20. Will save vs. spell [pass]
Solitaire - Cast Fiery Burst damage 10.
Trog 1 - Reflex save vs. Fire ball [Fail], dead
Trog 2 - Reflex save vs. Fire ball [Fail], dead
Trog 3 - Reflex save vs. Fire ball [Pass]. Reflex save vs. Fiery Burst [Fail], dead.
Trog 4 - Reflex save vs. Fire ball [Fail], dead
Trog 5 - Reflex save vs. Fire ball [Pass]. Range attack Dei 18, damage 6.
Trog 6 - Reflex save vs. Fire ball [Pass]. Reflex save vs. Fiery Burst [Pass], Range attack Dei 16, damage 4.
Lenuran- Will save [pass], Fort save [pass], Range attack T6, 1 damage.
Xorn - Immune to Fire, Bite attack Korbryn, 19 damage.
Snearak - Reflex save vs. Fire ball [Fail]. Cast Hold person on Dei
Earth Mephit 1 - Reflex save vs. Fire ball [Pass]. Breath attack, damage 3.
Earth Mephit 2 - Reflex save vs. Fire ball [Pass]. Breath attack, damage 3.
Earth Mephit 3 - Full attack Korbryn [miss]
Korbryn - Full attack Xorn [1 Success, 1 Fail], damage 17.

Status:
Trog 5 - 10 hp damage.
Trog 6 - 16 hp damage.
Snearak - 20 hp damage
Mephit 1 - 10 hp damage.
Mephit 2 - 10 hp damage.
Xorn - 17 hp damage.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Round 2*

After escaping the horror within that frightened him so, Miltiades stops after 40 feet to catch his breath. he presses against the stone wall to remain out of sight. After a bit he slowly ventures forth for a few feet  and starts casting a spell of summoning to send in a spy to find out what is going on.

Poor Dei is unable to move but his eyes radiates horror.

Keeping the flames within burning, Solitaire concentrates on the area, where the two mephits are attacking the adventurers. The burst of flames send the two mephits to the ground, broken and destroyed.

The two Trogs moves forward to engage the party. The first one thrust his spear into Dei, killing the paralyzed mage with triumph. Poor Dei falls like a rock to the feet of Lenuran. The second Trog fails to penetrate the dwarf's defense.

Lenuran ...

Actions:
Miltiades - cast summon monster 2
Dei - Will save vs. spell [Fail]
Solitaire - Cast Fiery Burst damage 9.
Trog 5 - 5ft, full attack Dei [Crit], damage 21.
Trog 6 - 5ft, full attack Korb.
Lenuran- 
Xorn - 
Snearak - 
Earth Mephit 1 - Reflex save vs. Fiery Burst [Fail], dead.
Earth Mephit 2 - Reflex save vs. Fiery Burst [Fail], dead.
Earth Mephit 3 - 
Korbryn - 

Status:
Trog 5 - 10 hp damage.
Trog 6 - 16 hp damage.
Snearak - 20 hp damage
Mephit 1 - 19 hp damage.
Mephit 2 - 19 hp damage.
Xorn - 17 hp damage.


----------



## HolyMan

OOC: Missed by one! DRAT!

The gnome starts in horror at the poor wizard as the trogs laugh on. Raising a shaky hand he cries out to Korbyrn, "Elp."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Lenuran is overwhelmed with fear as the sinister feeling of the place penetrates his heart so he backs away cautiously from the Trog to where Miltiades is, leaving Korbrin and the mysterious prisoner to battle the denizens of the place.

The alien creature bites Korbryn viciously, opening a big wound on the dwarf’s arm and wave his three hands in intention to claw past the dwarf’s defense. Korbryn deflects two claws with his sword but one claw strikes the dwarf in the face.

The Trog priest pays his attention to his wounds and casts a spell to cure the scorching damage that was caused him by the Sorceress. The dog sized flying Mephit that battles Korbryn suddenly grows to the dimension of the dwarf and as he so, he smiles a fiendish grin.
OOC – Korb can have an AoO vs. the changed Mephit before his regular full attack.

Actions:
Miltiades - cast summon monster 2
Dei - Will save vs. spell [Fail], dead.
Solitaire - Cast Fiery Burst damage 9.
Trog 5 - 5ft, full attack Dei [Crit], damage 21.
Trog 6 - 5ft, full attack Korb.
Lenuran- Will save vs. Unhollow [Fail].
Xorn - Full attack Korb. damage 21.
Snearak - Cure serious wounds. Heal 17 hp.
Earth Mephit 1 - Reflex save vs. Fiery Burst [Fail], dead.
Earth Mephit 2 - Reflex save vs. Fiery Burst [Fail], dead.
Earth Mephit 3 - Spell like ability (Change Size)
Korbryn -

Status:
Trog 5 - 10 hp damage.
Trog 6 - 16 hp damage.
Snearak - 3 hp damage
Xorn - 17 hp damage.


----------



## Rhun

Despite sustaining wounds that would likely kill anyone else, the tough dwarf ignores the blood flowing from his body, and continues to battle his enemies.










*OOC:*


	 AC: 22, HP:17/61

- AoO vrs Mephit: Attack 21 for 21 damage.
- Full attack vrs Xorn. +13/+8 attack, Sword of Earth (2d6+10)
----- Attack 22 for 20 damage
----- Attack 28 for 18 damage, critical confirm of 23 for an additional 15 damage


----------



## Scott DeWar

Summoning the Air elemental, Miltades orders it to assist Korbrin, then starts another summons.


----------



## Rhun

Scott DeWar said:


> Summoning the Air elemental, Miltades orders it to assist Korbrin, then starts another summons.












*OOC:*


 Or perhaps, some healing? Please! Korbryn likely won't survive another hit.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*End of Round 2*

The poor new sized Mephit did not even realized what struck him. The Earth sword sliced him apart, leaving a destructive body to keep growing on the floor. Korbryn then shift his attention to the alien creature and strike him hard.

_OOC - Dewar - go on, play along your air elemental and decide on your round 3 action.
Rhun - Miltiades have a problem to approach, he is too scared of the place. 
From now on, to ease on the DM, the players will roll for their summoned allies.
Thanee - Round 3 action _

Actions:
Miltiades - cast summon monster 2
Solitaire - Cast Fiery Burst damage 9.
Trog 5 - 5ft, full attack Dei [Crit], damage 21.
Trog 6 - 5ft, full attack Korb.
Lenuran- Will save vs. Unhollow [Fail].
Xorn - Full attack Korb. damage 21.
Snearak - Cure serious wounds. Heal 17 hp.
Earth Mephit 1 - Reflex save vs. Fiery Burst [Fail], dead.
Earth Mephit 2 - Reflex save vs. Fiery Burst [Fail], dead.
Earth Mephit 3 - Spell like ability (Change Size), dead.
Korbryn - AoO Mephit3, damage 21. Attack Xorn, damage 18-5(DR) [No crit]

Status:
Trog 5 - 10 hp damage.
Trog 6 - 16 hp damage.
Snearak - 3 hp damage
Xorn - 30 hp damage.


----------



## Rhun

*OOC:*


Strahd, can you add a 5' step to Korbryn at the end of his action for the last round? 5' step to U74. I didn't realize Miltiades couldn't come closer, so I guess Korbryn will have to try to get to him.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Rhun said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Or perhaps, some healing? Please! Korbryn likely won't survive another hit.






Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> _OOC - Dewar - go on, play along your air elemental and decide on your round 3 action.
> Rhun - Miltiades have a problem to approach, he is too scared of the place.
> From now on, to ease on the DM, the players will roll for their summoned allies.
> 
> 
> Actions:
> Miltiades - cast summon monster 2
> Solitaire - Cast Fiery Burst damage 9.
> Trog 5 - 5ft, full attack Dei [Crit], damage 21.
> Trog 6 - 5ft, full attack Korb.
> Lenuran- Will save vs. Unhollow [Fail].
> Xorn - Full attack Korb. damage 21.
> Snearak - Cure serious wounds. Heal 17 hp.
> Earth Mephit 1 - Reflex save vs. Fiery Burst [Fail], dead.
> Earth Mephit 2 - Reflex save vs. Fiery Burst [Fail], dead.
> Earth Mephit 3 - Spell like ability (Change Size), dead.
> Korbryn - AoO Mephit3, damage 21. Attack Xorn, damage 18-5(DR) [No crit]
> 
> Status:
> Trog 5 - 10 hp damage.
> Trog 6 - 16 hp damage.
> Snearak - 3 hp damage
> Xorn - 30 hp damage._



_



Rhun said:











*OOC:*


Strahd, can you add a 5' step to Korbryn at the end of his action for the last round? 5' step to U74. I didn't realize Miltiades couldn't come closer, so I guess Korbryn will have to try to get to him.







Click to expand...



as has been said, magical fear._


----------



## Thanee

*Solitaire*

Another fiery eruption explodes near the melee, this time burning the troglodytes that are attacking the party.


OOC: Fiery Burst (5-ft. radius fire burst, 3d6 fire damage, Reflex DC 18 for half damage) against Trog 6 (and if possible also Trog 5).


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

OOC: Waiting for Dewar to play his air elemental and his priest.


----------



## HolyMan

OOC: For after Militaes goes.

With a shaky hand the gnome bard loads his crossbow and brings it to his shoulder. "Eat cold steel and dry wood you stinky bastards." he says trying to reassure himself.

Actions: Attack Trog 5 but a miss.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*Air Elemental Attack*



Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> OOC: Waiting for Dewar to play his air elemental and his priest.











*OOC:*


sorry sick friends and my self too







Miltadies orders the elemental to fly in and aid the dwarf, Korbryn, in attacking the 3 armed creature of earth! The creature zips in dodging all the combatants otherwise by flying 10 feet above their heads.

[sblock=Air Elemental attack . . . . .]
[feat] Augment Summoning +4 enhancement bonus to Strength and Constitution

Air Elemental, Small 	Air Elemental, Medium 	Air Elemental, Large
Size/Type: 	Small Elemental (Air, Extraplanar) 
Hit Dice: 	2d8+4 (13 hp)
Initiative: 	+7 
Speed: 	Fly 100 ft. (perfect) (20 squares)
Armor Class: 	17 (+1 size, +3 Dex, +3 natural), touch 14, flat-footed 14 
Base Attack/Grapple: 	+1/-1
Attack: 	*Slam +7 melee* (1d4+2) 
Full Attack: 	*Slam +7 melee (1d4+2) *
Space/Reach: 	5 ft./5 ft. 	
Special Attacks: 	Air mastery, whirlwind 	
Special Qualities: 	Darkvision 60 ft., elemental traits 
Saves: 	Fort +2, Ref +6, Will +0 
Abilities: 	Str 14, Dex 17, Con 14, Int 4, Wis 11, Cha 11 	
Skills: 	Listen +2, Spot +3 
Feats: 	*Flyby Attack,* Improved Initiative, Weapon Finesse  
Environment: 	Elemental Plane of Air 
Organization: 	Solitary 
Challenge Rating: 	1[/sblock]

Then he starts chanting again, this time a faint outline of a Rao's crook appears and is whisked away to attack the trog at the top next to the alter.

Spiritual weapon; rng 160 feet; att +7; Damage d8 +2 [force]

http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/spiritualWeapon.htm


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Round 3*

Miltadies orders the elemental to fly in and aid the dwarf, Korbryn, The little swirling parcel of air slams the nearest Trog, breaking the reptilian head.
Miltiades then starts chanting again, this time a faint outline of a Rao's crook appears and is whisked away to attack the trog at the top next to the alter, but the weapon fails to hit the Trog.

Another fiery eruption explodes near the melee, this time burning the troglodytes that are attacking the party. The last Trog warrior to battle Korbryn falls backward from the explosion, scorched, dying.

With a shaky hand the gnome bard loads his crossbow and brings it to his shoulder. *"Eat cold steel and dry wood you stinky bastards."* he says trying to reassure himself. He points it at the lien creature but the bolt bounce from the creature rock like skin.

The Xorn tries to shoo away the air elemental with his three hands before paying attention to Korb with another vicious bite. Waving the hands almost tear apart the live air parcel, the bite missed Korb.

The Trog on the Ziggurat chants a spell in unhuman voice and the spiritual weapon vanish.

Korb...

Actions:
Miltiades - cast Spiritual weapon
Air Elemental – slam attack Trog6, damage 4.
Spiritual weapon – Attack Snearak [Fail].
Solitaire - Cast Fiery Burst damage 8.
Trog 5 – Ref save vs. burst [Fail], dead.
Trog 6 – dead
Lenuran- Range attack Xorn. [fail]
Xorn – 3 claws attack air elemental. Bite attack Korb. damage 21.
Snearak – cast dispel magic
Korbryn - 

Status:
Snearak - 3 hp damage
Xorn - 30 hp damage.
Air elemental - 7


----------



## Thanee

*Solitaire*

OOC: Probably won't be able to post until sometimes tomorrow, so here's my Round 4 action already.

[SBLOCK=Round 4 action]Having seen how the alien creature shrugged off the fireball earlier, Solitaire decides to focus on the leader for now. This time, she actually casts a spell, hurling a small orb of fire against the trog priest.

OOC: _Lesser Orb of Fire_ against Snearak[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rhun

*OOC:*


Strahd, per post 1177, Korbryn moved to U74 and would be out of attack range of the Xorn unless it also moved. Not a big deal since it missed, but just a little FYI.







Korbryn backs down the corridor to stand next to his companions, hoping that they will take the hint and provide him with some much needed healing so that he can finish dealing with the Xorn. He pulls out a potion and downs the contents as he moves.









*OOC:*


AC: 22, Hit Points 24/61

Korbryn will move to U76, and drink a Potion of Cure Light Wounds (which I believe is all he has on him.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


 since you are reght next to Milt, here ya go!







Miltadies sees he can now reach one of his companions!

cure moderate wounds


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Round 4*

Korbryn back away from the alien horror and drink a potion. Miltiades helps him with some divine magic as well.









*OOC:*


Dewar - play your air elemental and attack with the spiritual weapon.







Actions:
Miltiades - Heal Korb for 18 hp
Air Elemental – 
Spiritual weapon – 
Solitaire - 
Lenuran- 
Xorn – 
Snearak – 
Korbryn -

Status:
Snearak - 3 hp damage
Xorn - 30 hp damage.
Air elemental - 7


----------



## Scott DeWar

The Air elemental continues to harass the Xorn, while Miltadies sends the shepherds crook shaped force back to the trog at the top of the dias.

Spiritual weapon damage: 1d8 + 2 
Spiritual weapon attack: 1d20 + 7 
Air Elemental Damage: 1d4 + 2 
Air Elemental attack: 1d20 + 7


----------



## Rhun

"Keep up yer 'ealin', priest," grumbles the crotchety dwarf. "Tha' critter 'its 'arder than a 'ungry moun'ain giant!"


----------



## HolyMan

"I can help too!" the gnome cries as he tries to push past the cleric and reach the dwarf. 

Reaching out a small hand he lays it on Korbryn's shoulder,

_{{ Misafel Dir'Iotchiea! }}_ he intones in the language of magic. 

"Now your stronger than all those monsters combined!" he says with a grin. "Go get'em!"

Placing a bolt in his crossbow he mumbles, "I'll try again to hit them with this."

OOC: Round 4 actions - cast Bull's Strength on Korbryn. Load crossbow.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn grins as he feels mystical strength fuel his muscles. "Time fer some choppin'!"










*OOC:*


Korbryn should now be at 42/61 hit points, with a STR of 22 (+6).


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


 next round i will cast another healing on you.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Round 4*

The Air elemental continues to harass the Xorn, while Miltadies sends the shepherds crook shaped force back to the trog at the top of the dias. both attack miss.

Having seen how the alien creature shrugged off the fireball earlier, Solitaire decides to focus on the leader for now. This time, she actually casts a spell, hurling a small orb of fire against the trog priest.

*"I can help too!"* the gnome cries as he tries to push past the cleric and reach the dwarf. Lenuran intones magical chants and the dwarf's size increase.

The alien thing launch his attacks on the wind elemental but fails to hurt the quick thing badly.

The agitated Trog targets a spell of his own on the wizardess. (Thanee - roll Will save vs. DC:15)

Korb ...

Actions:
Miltiades - Heal Korb for 18 hp
Air Elemental – Attack Xorn
Spiritual weapon – Attack Trog priest
Solitaire - Lesser Orb of Fire, damage 15
Lenuran- cast Bull's Strength on Korbryn. Load crossbow.
Xorn – Full attack air elemental. damage 3.
Snearak – Cast Hold Person on Solitaire.
Korbryn -

Status:
Snearak - 18 hp damage
Xorn - 30 hp damage.
Air elemental - 10


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


fyi: Air elemental has 13 hp


----------



## Thanee

Will Save


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

[MENTION=29098]Rhun[/MENTION]

Korb's action ?


----------



## Rhun

*OOC:*


Just a remind that I very, very rarely ever post on the weekend. 







Korbryn downs another potion of _cure light wounds_, and tosses the vial to the floor. Then, he takes grip of his greatsword, and prepares to wade back into combat.










*OOC:*


Yuck, only 3 points! Korbryn should now be at 45/61 hit points, with a STR of 22 (+6).


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*End of Round 4.*

Korbryn drains a potion of healing and heads down to combat.









*OOC:*


Miltiades and his divine minions are up. Solitaire and Lenuran after him.







Actions:
Miltiades - Heal Korb for 18 hp
Air Elemental – Attack Xorn
Spiritual weapon – Attack Trog priest
Solitaire - Lesser Orb of Fire, damage 15, will save [pass]
Lenuran- cast Bull's Strength on Korbryn. Load crossbow.
Xorn – Full attack air elemental. damage 3.
Snearak – Cast Hold Person on Solitaire.
Korbryn - potion of clw, 3 hp.

Status:
Snearak - 18 hp damage
Xorn - 30 hp damage.
Air elemental - 10 hp damage.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Miltades reaches up and touches Korbryn with healing.

Then with a gesture, he commands the shepherd's crook to attack the trog and the air elemental attacks the Xorn and flies up and 10 feet away.


----------



## HolyMan

OOC: What to do? What to do? WAIT I have it!

Quickly whipping out his wand of invisibility the gnome uses it on the dwarf. "Korbryn take out the trog priest. And this should help you get by that monster."

touching the dwarf with the tip of the wand he invokes the command words _{{Diso Peer Reus }}_

ACTIONS: draw wand, use wand on Korbryn making him invisible.


----------



## Thanee

*Solitaire*

_“You liked that, huh? Got a few more presents for you!”_ Solitaire says, taunting the trog priest.


OOC: Ready Action: Hurl another _Lesser Orb of Fire_ at him, if he uses his magic again (in order to interrupt him).


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Round 5*

Miltiades heals the dwarf again before the last ventures forward again. His divine weapon is of no worth in the unholy place but the air elemental he summoned slams the Xorn

Quickly whipping out his wand of invisibility the gnome uses it on the dwarf. "Korbryn take out the trog priest. And this should help you get by that monster." Touching the dwarf with the tip of the wand he invokes the command words.

The alien creature crush the air elemental that fades away with a gust.

The Trog priest takes out a scroll and begins to read but Solitaire decides to interrupt the divine magic from taking effect by blasting him with an orb of fire. But the Trog holds his nerves and reads the spell from the scroll despite the burns on his skin.

Reinforcement arrives from the north. 4 Trog warriors with long spears join the battle.

Invisible now, Kobryn moves into the room, AROUND the new reinforcements, and closes in on the enemy priest.

Actions:
Miltiades - Heal Korb for 17 hp
Air Elemental – Attack Xorn, damage 4
Spiritual weapon – Attack Trog priest.
Solitaire – ready action. Cast Lesser Orb of Fire
Lenuran- Wand of Invisibility on Korbryn.
Xorn – Full attack air elemental. damage 3.
Snearak – Concentration check [Pass], Read Divine Scroll.
Solitaire –Cast Lesser Orb of Fire, damage 11.
Korbryn – Move 35' to U69, going around Trog 2

Status:
Snearak - 29 hp damage. PfE
Xorn - 34 hp damage.
Air elemental - 31 hp damage.
Korbryn – Invisible + Bull Str.


----------



## Thanee

*OOC:*


Just a quick question. Did you keep in mind, that Solitaire is casting fire spells at +1 caster level? Means 4d8 damage, when it hits.


----------



## Rhun

Invisible now, Kobryn moves into the room, AROUND the new reinforcements, and closes in on the enemy priest.

*Move 35' to U69, going around Trog 2

AC22, Hit Points 61/61, STR 22*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Thanee said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Just a quick question. Did you keep in mind, that Solitaire is casting fire spells at +1 caster level? Means 4d8 damage, when it hits.



Aye

Round 6:
Miltiades , Spiritual weapon , Solitaire , Lenuran. - you are next - post actions.
Miltiades, Lenuran - The air elemental dealt with the Xorn but the air elemental was destroyed and Korb vanished. Nothing stands between you and the alien horror !!! Good luck


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


I seem to have lost track of how much longer 'milt' needs to be under the 'wussy' effect. How many more rounds does he have left?















*OOC:*



Knowledge arcane check: what happens if that sacrifice gets doused with pure water?
Knowledge religion check: same question







Miltadies peeks around the corner at the immensely evil place and shudders.

He then directs his summoned force of a weapon to attack again, then starts chanting again.

"so scary . . . . ."

[attack same trog]
[cast ........


----------



## HolyMan

Actions changed - Edited into new post


----------



## Scott DeWar

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Aye
> 
> Round 6:
> Miltiades , Spiritual weapon , Solitaire , Lenuran. - you are next - post actions.
> Miltiades, Lenuran - The air elemental dealt with the Xorn but the air elemental was destroyed and Korb vanished. Nothing stands between you and the alien horror !!! Good luck






HolyMan said:


> The gnome gulps as he sees the alien creature standing alone and the trogs beyond. He quickly casts a spell to help protect him and the cleric should the creatures come rumbling down the tunnel at them.
> [sblock]
> _{{ Slipor is oris. }}_
> 
> The area before the tunnel is automatically covered with a thin layer of slippery grease.
> 
> Lenuran quickly reloads his crossbow to attack a trog next chance he gets.
> 
> [sblock=Actions]Cast grease in tunnel entrance way. Load crossbow.[/sblock][/sblock]











*OOC:*


not sure [MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION], but I think the Xorn is dead. Am I correct [MENTION=24609]Strahd_Von_Zarovich[/MENTION]?


----------



## Rhun

*OOC:*


The Xorn is most certainly NOT dead. It was kicking the crap our of Korbryn when he was forced to pull back for healing. It has taken 34 points of damage...could probably use someone dishing it some more, but you told Korbryn to attack the Trog cleric.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I seem to have lost track of how much longer 'milt' needs to be under the 'wussy' effect. How many more rounds does he have left?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> Knowledge arcane check: what happens if that sacrifice gets doused with pure water?
> Knowledge religion check: same question




Answers:
1. The effect is permanent until the other will find a way to finish it.
2. What sacrifice ?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Round 6*

Miltadies peeks around the corner at the immensely evil place and shudders.

He then directs his summoned force of a weapon to attack again, then starts chanting again.

Actions:
Miltiades - melee attack the Xorn.
Spiritual weapon – Attack Trog priest.
Solitaire – 
Lenuran- .
Xorn – .
Snearak – 
Korbryn – 

Status:
Snearak - 29 hp damage. PfE
Xorn - 34 hp damage.
Korbryn – Invisible + Bull Str.


----------



## Scott DeWar

. . . . . Miltadius [does not cast a spell but instead ] putting every ounce of his meager strength into a physical attack, he raises his spear in both hands and tries to stab the abomination before him.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

_And ... where is the attack roll ?_

Solitaire is up next...


----------



## Thanee

*Solitaire*

Solitaire continues to attack the trog priest with her fiery orbs.


OOC: _Lesser Orb of Fire_ at Snearak


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


what attack rol?, uh , er, um, . . . . oh, here it is!!







[edit]I think I forgot something, The shephard's crook.[/edit]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Miltadies peeks around the corner at the immensely evil place and shudders. He then putting every ounce of his meager strength into a physical attack, he raises his spear in both hands, advance forward and tries to stab the abomination before him but the rocky skin of the thing is hard to penetrate.

His summoned force of a weapon to attack again, then starts chanting again.

Solitaire continues to attack the trog priest with her fiery orbs. The Trog is being hit but somehow, there is a spell now that shields him from the fire.









*OOC:*


@HolyMan - Lenuran wants to cast the grease spell ? Miltiades advanced to the Xorn.







Actions:
Miltiades - melee attack the Xorn.
Spiritual weapon – Attack Trog priest.
Solitaire – Cast a range touch spell, Lesser Orb of Fire, damage 11
Lenuran- .
Xorn – .
Snearak – resist fire (10).
Korbryn –

Status:
Snearak - 40 hp damage. PfE
Xorn - 34 hp damage.
Korbryn – Invisible + Bull Str.


----------



## HolyMan

OOC: Nope will have to change from grease to glitterdust (and that puts  him out of 2nd lvl spells)

"Darn rash, foolhardy, but rather brave human!" the gnome says trying not to curse. "You'll get yourself killed and then the rest of us!"
_
{{ Shinus, Shinus, Blind-thus}} _

The gnome intones the strange language of magic and golden sparkles float form his fingertips to surround the alien creature on all sides.

Will Save DC 15 - NO SR allowed or blinded for 6 rounds


----------



## Scott DeWar

bump - this was on page two


----------



## HolyMan

OOC: SVZ is at a conference.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


 yeah I know, just keeping it  to page 1 for him.


----------



## Rhun

scott dewar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> yeah i know, just keeping it  to page 1 for him.












*OOC:*


fail!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Round 6*

*"Darn rash, foolhardy, but rather brave human!"* the gnome says trying not to curse. *"You'll get yourself killed and then the rest of us!"*. The gnome intones the strange language of magic and golden sparkles float form his fingertips to surround the alien creature on all sides.

The Xorn fights the effect of the spell and then focus himself on the priest but luckily for Miltiades, only one claw hit him.

The Trog priest that stand on the platform issues orders to the new Trogs that arrived.









*OOC:*


Korb is up...  [MENTION=29098]Rhun[/MENTION]

Layout w/o a map - Korb is facing the Trog. Milt and Lenuran face the Xorn.






Actions:
Miltiades - melee attack the Xorn.
Spiritual weapon – Attack Trog priest.
Solitaire – Cast a range touch spell, Lesser Orb of Fire, damage 11
Lenuran- Cast glitterdust on Xorn.
Xorn – Will save vs. spell [pass]. Full attack Miltiades (bite+3 claws), damage 2.
Snearak – resist fire (10). 
Korbryn –

Status:
Snearak - 40 hp damage. PfE
Xorn - 34 hp damage.
Korbryn – Invisible + Bull Str.


----------



## Scott DeWar

"I am Miltaedies, Priest of RAO! In the name of RAO, name I banish you!!"
Attack!

vVpitiful, truely pititful.Vv​


----------



## Rhun

[MENTION=16269]Strahd[/MENTION]: Korbryn is invisible still, as he has not yet attacked. So the priest wouldn't have seen him coming.


----------



## Rhun

Kobryn strikes out at the troglodyte priest, ending the invisibility spell concealing his presence as he does so. Strengthened by magic, and attacking from concealment, the dwarf slices ferociously into the trog with his greatsword, inflicting severe damage...


*AC22, Hit Points 61/61, STR 22

An invisible creature gains a +2 bonus on attack rolls against sighted opponents, and ignores its opponents’ Dexterity bonuses to AC (if any).

Full Attack - +17/+12 attack, Sword of Earth (2d6+13)*


----------



## Rhun

*OOC:*


Also, if Korbryn slays "S", he will then CLEAVE one of the other nearby trogs. So let me know.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*End of Round 6*

Kobryn strikes out at the troglodyte priest, ending the invisibility spell concealing his presence as he does so. Strengthened by magic, and attacking from concealment, the dwarf slices ferociously into the trog with his greatsword, inflicting severe damage that causes the Trog's head to fly over. With a quick second slice he chops to death another Trog that just ran in to help.

The other Trogs quickly try to end the dwarf's menace with their own attacks but miss miserably.









*OOC:*


post actions for Round 7
Rhun, I used the other attack roll for the cleave result.







[/OOC]
Actions:
Miltiades - melee attack the Xorn.
Spiritual weapon – Attack Trog priest.
Solitaire – Cast a range touch spell, Lesser Orb of Fire, damage 11
Lenuran- Cast glitterdust on Xorn.
Xorn – Will save vs. spell [pass]. Full attack Miltiades (bite+3 claws), damage 2.
Snearak – resist fire (10). dead
Korbryn – Melee attack Trog S and Trog 3.
Trog 1 - melee attack Korb.
Trog 2 - melee attack Korb.
Trog 3 - dead.
Trog 4 - melee attack Korb.

Status:
Snearak - 40 hp damage. PfE
Xorn - 34 hp damage.
Korbryn – Invisible + Bull Str.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Miltadaes gets an idea, as his physical attacks are completely lacking.

take 5 foot step south, cast full round summon monster: celestial Wolf

A silver furred wolf will appear 5 feet north of the Xorn, next round.

[sblock=celestial wolf]


		Code:
	

Size/Type: 	Medium Animal
Hit Dice: 	2d8+4 (13 hp)
Initiative: 	+2
Speed: 	50 ft. (10 squares)
Armor Class: 	14 (+2 Dex, +2 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 12
Base Attack/Grapple: 	+1/+2
Attack: 	Bite +3 melee (1d6+1)
Full Attack: 	Bite +3 melee (1d6+1)
Space/Reach: 	5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: 	Trip
Special Qualities: 	Low-light vision, scent
Saves: 	Fort +5, Ref +5, Will +1
Abilities: 	Str 13, Dex 15, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills: 	Hide +2, Listen +3, Move Silently +3, Spot +3, Survival +1*
Feats: 	TrackB, Weapon Focus (bite)
Environment: 	Temperate forests
Organization: 	Solitary, pair, or pack (7-16)
Challenge Rating: 	1

Size and Type

Animals or vermin with this template become magical beasts, but otherwise the creature type is unchanged. Size is unchanged. Celestial creatures encountered on the Material Plane have the extraplanar subtype.
Special Attacks

A celestial creature retains all the special attacks of the base creature and also gains the following attack.

Smite Evil (Su) +2 damage
Once per day a celestial creature can make a normal melee attack to deal extra damage equal to its HD (maximum of +20) against an evil foe.
Special Qualities

A celestial creature retains all the special qualities of the base creature and also gains the following qualities.

    Darkvision out to 60 feet.
    Resistance to acid, cold, and electricity [5]
    Spell resistance equal to HD + 5 (7).

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan

""Watch out! By Garl's Glittering Beard you can't try casting something so close to that monster." Lenuran says from behind the priest.

"Oh, I am so going to hate myself for this." the gnome says as he moves to get between Miltadaes and the Monster. 

Actions: Total Defense and move so the Xorn can't attack Miltadaes. Hard to tell how to do that by the map. Each one square is 4- 5' squares correct?

OOC: Miltadaes and the Monster I see a ballad forming.


----------



## Thanee

*Solitaire*

Seeing the priest fall, Solitaire looks towards the xorn a little sceptical, as the beast seemed to prove quite troublesome. Unfortunately, it also seemed to be quite resilient to fiery attacks, so the sorceress concentrates on freeing the dwarf from his harrassers, in order to give him the room needed to re-engage the beast.


OOC: Fiery Burst on the Trogs. I suppose, since they are all attacking Korbryn, they are standing right next to each other? In that case, the 5-ft. burst should catch two of them, if centered between them; let's say #2 and #4.


----------



## Scott DeWar

HolyMan said:


> ""Watch out! By Garl's Glittering Beard you can't try casting something so close to that monster." Lenuran says from behind the priest.
> 
> "Oh, I am so going to hate myself for this." the gnome says as he moves to get between Miltadaes and the Monster.
> 
> Actions: Total Defense and move so the Xorn can't attack Miltadaes. Hard to tell how to do that by the map. Each one square is 4- 5' squares correct?
> 
> OOC: Miltadaes and the Monster I see a ballad forming.














*OOC:*


Holy man, the xorn, by the map is medium and I have moved out of its reach. your worry wart character is over reacting, imho


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Round 7*

Miltiades steps back and begin to cast a summoning spell.

Lenuran moves to get between Miltadaes and the Monster, hoping to protect with his own fragile little body from the monster to butcher the priest.

Seeing the Trog priest fall, Solitaire looks towards the xorn a little sceptical, as the beast seemed to prove quite troublesome. Unfortunately, it also seemed to be quite resilient to fiery attacks, so the sorceress concentrates on freeing the dwarf from his harrassers, in order to give him the room needed to re-engage the beast. The two Trogs fall scorched, dying in agony.

The alien thing hammers the fortified gnome with claws and teeth and manage to scratch the gnome with a one accurate claw attack.









*OOC:*


Korb is up. There is a single scared Trog near Korb and the Xorn that engages Milt and Lenuran







Actions:
Miltiades - 5 ft. step + cast Summon spell.
Spiritual weapon – nothing.
Solitaire – Fiery Burst on Trog 2 and 4, damage 17.
Lenuran- Total Defense.
Xorn – Full attack Lenuran, damage 5.
Korbryn – .
Trog 1 - .

Status:
Xorn - 34 hp damage.
Korbryn – Bull Str.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Korb is up. There is a single scared Trog near Korb and the Xorn that engages Milt and Lenuran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actions:
> Miltiades - 5 ft. step + cast Summon spell.
> Spiritual weapon – nothing.











*OOC:*


as this is a full round action, the spiritual weapon is indeed static.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn ignores the trog for the nonce, trusting his armor to protect him as he moves past the creature to engage the Xorn. Unfortunately, his aim is off, and his downward slash fails to pierce the strange brute's hide. 










*OOC:*


AC22, Hit Points 61/61, STR 22

Move to V22 (provokes AoO from Trog), Attack +15 vrs Xorn, Sword of Earth (2d6+13)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*End of Round 7*

Korbryn ignores the trog for the nonce, trusting his armor to protect him as he moves past the creature to engage the Xorn. Unfortunately, his aim is off, and his downward slash fails to pierce the strange brute's hide. 

The Trog tries to impale the dwarf with his javelin but fails and follow him.
While Korb engage the Xorn, the Trog manage to flank him and stab him from behind, finding a weak spot to cause some damage.

Actions:
Miltiades - 5 ft. step + cast Summon spell.
Spiritual weapon – nothing.
Solitaire – Fiery Burst on Trog 2 and 4, damage 17.
Lenuran- Total Defense.
Xorn – Full attack Lenuran, damage 5.
Korbryn – .
Trog 1 - AoO Korb [miss], Attack Korb, 3 damage.

Status:
Xorn - 34 hp damage.
Korbryn – Bull Str.









*OOC:*


New round - Milt and his summoned beast and Lenuran are up.


----------



## HolyMan

OOC: will move to give Korbryn a flanking bonus if possible. Fighting Defensively, your right the gnome is fragile.

"Oww! That hurt you multiple armed pile of horse sh-" the gnome starts to say and then notices Korbryn behind the creature, "Oh, you are so going to get it now. You should have stayed in bed."

Drawing Frostfang he parries as much as he swings hoping the dwarf will finish the thing quickly.

"Or whatever."


----------



## Rhun

*OOC:*


AC22, Hit Points 58/61, STR 22]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Waiting for [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION] and [MENTION=478]Thanee[/MENTION] to post actions.
Scott - post for the summoned beast as well.


----------



## Thanee

*Solitaire*

Solitaire hurls another fiery orb at the last of the troglodytes, hoping that the warriors of the group will be able to deal with the xorn, as her fire won't be very effective against it.


----------



## Scott DeWar

sorry straad!

The priest gives his command to a wolf, the coat of which is of strands of finest gold, eyes of purest white. The Wolf nods his canine head in intelligent acknowledgement.

"Attack, my friend! It is in service to evil!"

He then steps up to the left of the gnome and attacks.

The wolf move to flank with his summoner and attacks in pack mentality

if wolf attack is successful, the possible [imp.] trip at +1

an addendom:

feat: Augment Summoning gives +4 str and con so attack was19 for wolf and damage was 5

[sblock=stat block
Milt hp 48/48
weapon in hand:  spear +5 att; 1d8+1
effects and spells:
spirtual weapon: shape of shepherd's crook att +7 dam 1d8+2
summoned celstial wolf 
hp 24; att bite +5; dam 1d6+3+ trip possible
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Round 8*









*OOC:*


Since the creature own the ability "all around vision" he is not a subject to flank bonus.







Miltiades, his divine floating weapon and the summoned blessed wolf attack the alien thing but sadly, their weak attack are deflected from the rock like skin of the creature. Maybe a sword, held by dwarven might will be able to overcome the thickness of the skin.

Solitaire hurls another fiery orb at the last of the troglodytes, hoping that the warriors of the group will be able to deal with the xorn, as her fire won't be very effective against it. The poor Trog never knew what was hitting him from behind as he cries in agony and falls burnt to the feet of the dwarf.

The Xorn fails to bit Korb but scratch the dwarf in the face, adding a fresh new wound to the many wounds Korb's face knew in the past. His two other attempts to claw Lenuran fail.









*OOC:*


@Rhun - Korb is up next. No flank bonus.







Actions:
Miltiades - melee attack [miss].
Spiritual weapon – divine attack [miss].
Summoned wolf - bite attack [miss].
Solitaire – Fiery orb on Trog 3, damage 19.
Lenuran- Total Defense.
Xorn – claw attack Korb, damage 5.
Korbryn – .
Trog 1 - dead.

Status:
Xorn - 34 hp damage.
Korbryn – Bull Str.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn growls low and plants his feet steadily before the alien monstrosity. He flexes his iron-corded muscles, and strikes at the enemy with the Sword of Earth.












*OOC:*


AC22, Hit Points 53/61, STR 22

Full Attack vrs Zorn, +15/+10 vrs Xorn, Sword of Earth (2d6+13)

Two 26s, two 19s for damage. So, if 26 hits, that is 38 points of damage.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*End of battle*

Korbryn growls low and plants his feet steadily before the alien monstrosity. He flexes his iron-corded muscles, and strikes at the enemy with the Sword of Earth. He slices the creature, tearing the thing's arms apart and when the creature fails to stand and crush to the ground Korb sinks his sword through the wide gaping mouth into the heart of the thing, silencing the Xorn for ever.
Silence falls on the caves ...

There is a prisoner lying in a cage near the ziggurat. 11 Trogs lie dead, among them is the Trog priest that lies slaughtered near the altar and the drum. The walls are covered with tapestries of dark brown and black images of demons and other hideous creatures. Now that all foes are dead, the dreaded feeling pass away from the hearts of Lenuran and Miltiades.


----------



## HolyMan

The gnome whistles as he looks over the aftermath of the battle. "By the Grey Lady's Light. That was some fighting Korbryn."

"I think a couple more dwarven berserkers on the team, would make this little exploration a cake walk."


----------



## Rhun

Kobryn takes a moment to survey the cavern, an ugly grin upon his scarred face. "T'was a good fight t' be sure. Got me blood a pumpin' fer some more!"


----------



## Thanee

*Solitaire*

The woman in the cage, who is obviously some kind of magic-user, waves towards the victorious adventurers.

_“Good! That beast was quite brutal. And thank you for the timely intervention. I surely wouldn't have liked to end up there as well.”_

With that, she shoots a side glance to the blood-smeared altar.

_“If you don't mind, this cage here isn't the most comfortable place to be.”_


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn approaches the cage, and considers it for a minute. "Step back," he says to the imprisoned woman, and then takes his greatsword in two hands. With a sudden violent motion he sends his sword crashing down onto the lock with all of his might.

*OOC: 5-point power attack the lock. Depending on the Hit Points and DR of the lock, it should probably only take two strikes to break it.*


----------



## HolyMan

While Korbyrn frees the magi prisoner Lenuran searches the area around the zigganaut.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Miltaedes keeps the spiritual weapon ans summoned wolf of the golden fleece around in case something were to pop up unexpectedly.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

With several placed strikes Korbryn breaks the sturdy lock.

Lenuran investigates the ziggurat. The altar is evil and he can't gather his courage to face it so he gets down to the base of the ziggurat. There is a drum beside the altar, covered with blood.
Tapestries cover the wall behind it and around the room.

The Trog priest wears full plate armor and around his neck there is a big necklace holding the Earth symbol. Attached to the symbol there is a ring with a big key. tucked in his cloths you find a wand, broken potion and a scroll. He held a masterwork morningstar before he died.

[sblock=Detect Magic + Spellcraft/Read magic] Divine scroll - hold person, remove paralysis. The wand is magical.
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Silence falls on the place. There are 4 exits from this place beside the one you came. No sound comes from either of them, indicating that probably no one is planning to rush down on you.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn nods to the woman as he pushes open the door to her cell. "If ye be lookin' t' escape, just be followin' the trail 'o dead trogs," says the dwarf, pointing back in the direction the group came. "But if yer lookin' fer some payback, best stick wit' us. Plenty more killin' t' be done."


----------



## HolyMan

"I'm sure you can kill things for hours more Korbryn, but some of us are spent for the day." the gnome says sitting on the bottom step of the ziggarnaut. "I think a little rest would go a long way."

Looking around and frowning he adds, "Not here though."


----------



## Scott DeWar

I  Agree, not here, please.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*OOC:*


 Please note on your sheets who takes what from what you found over here.


----------



## Thanee

*Solitaire*

_“Thank you! I would appreciate it, if I could accompany you deeper into this wretched place. Something has to be done against the forces gathering here.”_

Solitaire takes a look around to collect her own items, which had been taken from her, when she was put into that cage.

_“Oh, my name is Solitaire.”_


----------



## Scott DeWar

"Miltiades, Priest of Rao. Are you hurt?" This kindly, thin man has a serious, but fatherly demeanor about him.


----------



## Rhun

"Korbryn Rivenshield, o' the dwarves o' the Lor'mils," says Korbryn by way of introduction. 

The dwarf scratches at his scarred face with a dragonskin gauntlet as he considers Lenuren's words. "If we be leavin' now, they'll likely find our 'andywork, an' be prepared fer us the nex' time round."


----------



## Scott DeWar

"You are suggesting a clean up?"


----------



## Rhun

"Nah," answers the dwarf, shrugging. "Ain't no way we could 'ide all we've done 'ere. Just thinking some more killin' would do us good."


----------



## Scott DeWar

*Shrug*
 Let's just hope my will maintains next time against evil magic. I do have need to rest and prayer, though.


----------



## Thanee

*Solitaire*

_“No, I'm not hurt. Thank you! A bit powered-out, but I can still fling a few spells, if needed. They surprised us and I was knocked out during the battle. Later, when I woke up, I found myself in this cage here and poor Chip was on the altar, where these beasts killed him. The rest must be dead, too. Last I saw them was during the fight where I was captured. While I was still able to use some of my lesser magics, there was nothing I could do against all of them alone. All I could do was wait and hope. When you stormed in, things did look a little different, so I did what I could to aid your battle.”_


----------



## Scott DeWar

"I personally thank you, but I can guess I speak for all of us. Are you hurt?"









*OOC:*


not sure if I asked that yet, or not







"or for that matter, is any one hurt?"


----------



## Thanee

*OOC:*


See first four words of my post above.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Thanee said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> See first four words of my post above.












*OOC:*


*blush* aftermath of last years sickness.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn frowns. "Withdraw, then, so ye can recharge yer hocuspocus?"


----------



## Scott DeWar

Rhun said:


> Korbryn frowns. "Withdraw, then, so ye can recharge yer hocuspocus?"




"Yes, Korbryn, I need to recharge my 'hocus pocus'."


----------



## HolyMan

"Well I wish there was a way to recharge this wand," Lenuran says holding it up, a forlorn look on his face. "It sure came in handy this time, and it only has a few charges left."

Then the  gnome looks at the mess and nods in agreement to Korbyrn's words. "We can't hide we've been hear, but maybe when we come back we can go another way. A way they might not be expecting us. I think any trogs left in these caverns will be on guard for a day or two."

Dusting off his hands he asks, "Shall we search for treasure before leaving. There has to be something interesting around here."


----------



## Scott DeWar

Shelia507 said:


> Miltiades moves to back up Korbryn, ducking to behind some cover as he makes his way.




the character hijacking poster has been reported


----------



## Scott DeWar

Mich56elej said:


> . One of them is a warrior. And he will bring the]




reported


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*OOC:*


 Hi, I'm back again.
Just check posts 1250 and 1251 for the treasure you found in here and the exits that will guide you to a decision of your next step. The map is on 1251.


----------



## Scott DeWar

"If I recall correctly, there are 8 different exits that yet remain unchallenged. Which one?"


----------



## Rhun

With the treasure secured, Korbryn nods at his companions, and leads the group away, down the southwest passage (W74).


----------



## Scott DeWar

"Then that one it is." Miltaedes follows.


----------



## HolyMan

Signing the gnome follows and whispers a prayer that this tunnel doesn't stink of trogs.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

You gladly leave the dreaded place and follow Korb with the new female recruit and arrive to another intersection. The right trail leads to a nearby cave, pervaded by a horrible stench. The walls, dug by picks and hammers, are covered in crude black sigils and images in paint. The sigils are written in Terran. Aside from the few rocks that might serve as stools and another big one as a table, the cave is empty. On the table you find three stoneware mugs and a hunk of raw meat. The cave ends up in a dead end that smells with urine.

The other passage leads to the darkness.









*OOC:*


Going on or going back to see what you missed in the previous passageways?


----------



## HolyMan

ooc: think that's the wrong way we were heading south.


----------



## Thanee

*Solitaire*

Looking around at the various options, Solitaire just shrugs her shoulders.

_“Well, I do not have the slightest idea where we are right now, so don't look at me for directions. You lead, I'll follow.”_


----------



## Rhun

HolyMan said:


> ooc: think that's the wrong way we were heading south.












*OOC:*


Yes, Korbryn was heading south. But we can just go back now. Passage W74.







Seeing nothing, Korbryn turns around and leads the group back the other way.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

You go south through a tiny and unremarkable chamber and proceed to another intersection not far from the last resting place of Thandis.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


 I guess we continue south


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn continues toward the entrance, as quietly as he can in his heavy dwarven plate.









*OOC:*


Head to V123.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

You head back without interrupt to the fork where several bodies of Trog lie. One of them is the strong black scaled Trog Korbryn took the sword he wield from. One path lead to an unexplored way while the other to a set of carved-in-the-rock stairs back from where you came. Around you there are chambers and narrow tunnels that lead to other unexplored places.


----------



## Scott DeWar

"south or northeast? I think north east would be better."


----------



## Rhun

"If yer wantin' yer beauty sleep, then up we go."


----------



## Scott DeWar

Miltaedes gives the dwarf a wry look.


----------



## HolyMan

"Does that mean we are going to go outside to camp?" Lenuran asks as the make their way back the way they came. (MAP A right?)

"It seems to me their has to be a barracks or other set up somewhere nearby. Those gnolls guarding the front door weren't just sleeping on the ground where ever."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

So let me understand, you leave the Trog lairs and head back to explore the entrance area were you slaughtered the poor innocent Gnolls (MapA)?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

OOC: *Ping* Answer the above Q.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am not sure. I thought we were going to crash down below. This past Thursday was a national holiday [thanksgiving] and subsequent start of the Christmas spending season. Therefore most may be AFK.


----------



## Rhun

*OOC:*


Korbryn had thought everyone wanted to leave and camp outside. He is all for spending the night within the trog warrens if we can find a place that seems secure.


----------



## HolyMan

OOC: Thought we were heading back to camp outside also. But had character think that was a bad idea for having to fight back through. Let's find a secure place to camp and soon I'll look into rope trick for a spell.


----------



## Rhun

The decision made to find a good sleeping spot within the warrens, Korbryn leads the group down the south passage instead of up the stairs.









*OOC:*


Move to Q124


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

You enter into the first chamber on the right. This chamber is empty and holds various tiny niches that are dug into the walls, just large enough to fir a skull. A 1 foot deep pit, about 8 feet across, lies in the middle of this cave. It is filled with a smattering of bones, wood shaving, and a large mass of fungi that appears to be used as a pillow. You can drag a wooden table a barricade the entrance if you wish to camp here.
Outside, The tunnel leads on forward into the darkness and the silence.


----------



## Scott DeWar

"The carnage." *sigh* Miltaedes starts to move a table to barricade the door.


----------



## HolyMan

"Well this is cozy," the gnome comments dropping his pack. "Think we killed everything that uses this spot as their home?"


----------



## Scott DeWar

"doubtful, so we must be diligent"


----------



## Rhun

"If we be attacked 'ere, there be no choice but t' fight our way out," says Kobryrn. The dwarf shrugs. "But the entrance makes a nice chokepoint."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*OOC:*


How much time do you want to spend here ?


----------



## Rhun

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> How much time do you want to spend here ?












*OOC:*


As little as possible. How long do the spellcasters need? 8 hours?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> How much time do you want to spend here ?






Rhun said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> As little as possible. How long do the spellcasters need? 8 hours?












*OOC:*


 yes, unless needed for a watch


----------



## Thanee

*OOC:*


Clerics also need to wait until a specific time of the day, usually morning, to get their spells back.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


 the only thing I can find is that Rao is mostly associated with the night, moons or astrological events. My guess is Milt will need to pray for spells at night and then rest his soul and spirit to be able to receive his god's blessings through sleep. thoughts?


----------



## HolyMan

*OOC:*


So at least eight hours for the arcane casters or until morning - I think we came in here pretty late - that should be about the same time.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*OOC:*


 OK, new house rule:
Arcane spell caster needs a max of 8 hours of rest to learn his full list of spells. Now let's say that have the ability to study 8 spells per day then I rule that he can rest 1 hour to study 1 spell and 4 hours for 4 spells as so on ... no need to rest all the 8 hours just to begin studying spells but a shorter rest is enough to study some of his spells. for 16 spells per day arcane spell caster will get 2 spells back for 1 hour an so on.

As for Clerics - The original rule of praying for spells applies. No need to rest to gain spells like a wizard. He can rest whatever time he wants and will suffer fatigue as a result for no rest but no need to rest to regain spells back. What matters here is the same hour of the day that he needs to pray.


----------



## Thanee

_“This place is creepy. Do you also hear all these whispering voices? I cannot make out what they say, but I do begin to feel tired now. I guess we have no choice but to rest here and continue with our exploration in the morning,”_ Solitaire says.


----------



## Scott DeWar

"I need sleep, but prayer time too."


----------



## Rhun

"Get yer sleep. I'll take the first watch."


----------



## Scott DeWar

Hoping the time is night, Miltaedes nods to the tough dwarf, He looks him over to asses his wounds, then the others.

<<Will finish post after results of [heal] check.

huh, there is no mechanic for this. I just spent an hour searching. huh. Thoughts?>>

1d20+3=21


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Except for the buzzing of cave flies and hissing Cockroaches no remaining Troglodyte or a wandering cave animal wanders to the area where the party stays. You guard the entrance, clean weapons from the blood and even manage to take a nightmarish nap. You track the passing of time with a lone candle that burns for 5 hours before you decide it is time to go on.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


what is that "m" icon at grid AL,128?







After rest and meditation Miltiades stands and says, ""Time to continue?"

[sblock=New spells
*orisons: 
*

*Create Water: Creates 12 gallons of pure water.
* 
*Detect Magic: Detects spells and magic items within 60 ft.
* 
*Guidance: +1 on one attack roll, saving throw, or skill check.
* 
*Light: Object shines like a torch.
* 
*Resistance: Subject gains +1 on saving throws.
* 
*
Level 1:  [pearl of power X3: recall lv 1 spell]
*

*Bless: Allies gain +1 on attack rolls and saves against fear.
* 
*Divine Favor: You gain +1 per three levels on attack and damage rolls.
* 
*Protection from Chaos/Evil: +2 to AC and saves, counter mind control, hedge out elementals and outsiders.
* 
*Summon Monster I: Calls extraplanar creature to fight for you.* 

*Domain 1: Cure light wounds [d8+5]*
*
Level 2: *


*Resist Energy: Ignores 10 (or more) points of damage/attack from specified energy type.
* 


*Spiritual Weapon: Magic weapon attacks on its own.
* 
*Summon Monster II: Calls extraplanar creature to fight for you.
* 
*Summon Monster II: Calls extraplanar creature to fight for you.* 
*
Domain 2: Cure moderate wounds [2d8+7]

Level 3: *

*Invisibility Purge: Dispels invisibility within 5 ft./level.* 
*Summon Monster III: Calls extraplanar creature to fight for you.* 
*Summon Monster III: Calls extraplanar creature to fight for you.* 
*Domain 3: Cure serious wounds [3d8+7]*
[/sblock]

I think i got it now.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*OOC:*


 The M is a leftover that need to be scattered but I can rule that it is a past fossil buried in the mountain















*OOC:*


 OK, PING! , go on with your next moves ... Oh, it's Christmas abroad, so I will wait a little longer for you fellows


----------



## Scott DeWar

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> The M is a leftover that need to be scattered but I can rule that it is a past fossil buried in the mountain




A buried fossil. Good enough for me!



Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> OK, PING! , go on with your next moves ... Oh, it's Christmas abroad, so I will wait a little longer for you fellows




Yup, Christmas day it is!


----------



## Rhun

"Time t' brutalize some more trogs, eh?" The dwarf seems oddly satisfied with the thought of chopping through more of the reptilian enemy. He leads the way out of the chamber, Sword of Earth in hand, and turns left, heading south (Passage Q25).


----------



## Scott DeWar

Milt keeps up with him with his new list of spells handy.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

As you proceed down the tunnel and climb the natural stairs you arrive to the built part of the cave - the entrance where you came. It looks as you remember it from a couple of hours ago as the pools of blood from your past fight against the Gnolls and the Humans are still evident on the corridors' floor. But not all things are the same. In the hours that have passed since your brutal entry, the denizens of this place reorganized and fortified the entrance. You can see up to six human guards that are scattered along the corridor and the entrance far ahead. They are equipped with Bastard swords and wooden shields and wear banded mails.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn grins, and then charges forward.










*OOC:*


Do you want initiative, or do we gain surprise?

Charge attack vrs Guard 2


----------



## Scott DeWar

**sigh**
Initiative: 1d20+1=13

"Oogala doogala damano ectom doomal goothph" He repeats the chanting prayer over and over the moment Korbryn takes off.

cast: summon monster II- sm earth elemental; location: behind the guards.


----------



## Thanee

Initiative 22 (OOC: Hah! First invisiblecastle roll in the new year is a natural 20!)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*OOC:*


 Init Rhun - The gurads are guarding for these kinds of encounters. If they weren't guarding, I would have gave Surprise ... but they do


----------



## Rhun

*OOC:*


Well, I had hoped the fact that we were coming from inside would have surprised them.


----------



## Rhun

The guards detect Korbryn easily as he begins hustling forward, his heavy plate armor clinking and clanking as he builds speed.

INITIATIVE: 4!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

"Oogala doogala damano ectom doomal goothph" He repeats the chanting prayer over and over the moment Korbryn takes off.

The guards detect Korbryn easily as he begins hustling forward, his heavy plate armor clinking and clanking as he builds speed. But despite his slow reaction, they tired humans are slower then him.

Actions:
Solitaire – waiting for action.
Miltiades – Cast Summon monster II- sm earth elemental (Please note his stats and play him on your next turn as well so roll him init.)
Korbryn – Charge forward, post action, I think you can reach H2.
Human 1
Human 2
Human 3
Human 4
Human 5
Human 6
Lenuran – Where is HM ?









*OOC:*


 Sorry for my slow post rate. I will try to post more frequently.


----------



## Thanee

*OOC:*


Are those 5-ft. or 10-ft. squares on the map?


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn rushes the nearest guard, swinging his greatsword in a savage overhead chop as he nears his foe.









*OOC:*


Charge action (double movement) to W23, +2 Attack, -2 Armor Class. Brings AC down to 20 for this round, single attack at +15. Will use 2 points for power attack, meaning 1 attack at +13 for 2d6+14.







Attack: 16
Damage: 18


----------



## Scott DeWar

*Earth Elemental stat block*

initiative: 1d20-1=6

elemental placement: [W,22]; elemental movement: earthglide to [W,26] 
Attack # 4: 1d20+8=25, 1d6+7=8

[sblock=Augmented Earth Elemental stat block]
*DEF: *
AC:17  TOUCH: 10 FF: 17
HP: 20 [2D8+4]
SAVES: Fort +4, Ref -1, Will +0

*OFFENSE:* CR 1
MELEE: SLAM +8 [D6+7]
FULL ROUND: SLAM +7 [D6+6]
RANGED: NONE
BAB/ GRAPPLE: +1/+0

SKILLS: Listen+3, Spot+2
FEAT: Power Attack
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Earth mastery, push
SPECIAL QUALITIES: Darkvision 60 ft., earth glide, elemental traits
[/sblock]









*OOC:*



Arcane Focus:      A tiny bag and a small (not necessarily lit) candle. 

Funny, that is what is needed for snipe hunting


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

5 ft' squares


----------



## Thanee

Reacting quickly, Solitaire doesn't waste time. She could still bring the full might of her magic to bear without risking injury to her new allies. The sorceress speaks words of power and gestures towards the gathering of enemies in front of them. At first it is just a small fiery bead that flies into their direction. Once it has reached the intersection, it explodes into a mighty fireball.

OOC: Casting _Fireball_ between the two groups (with 20 ft. radius it should hit all of them). Damage 26; Reflex DC 18 for half damage.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


fireball goes off and is gone before the elemental shows up, right?


----------



## Thanee

*OOC:*


Yes, since you start casting the spell this round, the elemental will show up right before your next action during round 2.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

The guards detect Korbryn easily as he begins hustling forward, his heavy plate armor clinking and clanking as he builds speed. But despite his slow reaction, the tired humans are slower then him.

The human warriors stand up and draw sword when Solitaire's small orb of fire explodes in the gallery. The warriors are blown to the walls, scorched, their dying screams echo in the area before dying out.

"Oogala doogala damano ectom doomal goothph" He repeats the chanting prayer over and over the moment Korbryn takes off.

From afar, you hear shouts. They are heard from areas that you have not explored yet.


Actions:
Solitaire – Casting _Fireball_.
Miltiades – Cast Summon monster II- sm earth elemental.
Korbryn – Charge forward?
Human 1 - dead.
Human 2 - dead.
Human 3 - dead.
Human 4 - dead.
Human 5 - dead.
Human 6 - dead.
Lenuran – Where is HM ?









*OOC:*


 Rhun, do you want to change your post now that all the warriors are dead ?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Lenuran – Where is HM ?












*OOC:*


Holy Man has not been seen for some time, even to the point of the LPF game judges closing out his active games.

He has done this once before under the name of jerrod riedband, or something similar to that, and once as Holyman. It is up to your discretion, but the suggestion has been made of sending a pack of blood thirsty ninjas to teach him a lesson has been suggested elsewhere.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn slides to a stop as the guards fall beneath the onslaught of Solitaire's magic, and he looks about for any additional enemies.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Suddenly an Earth Elemental rises from the rock floor, looks about and sees only Korbryn.

"Master," its voice is a grinding of stone against stone,"Is he whom I am to fight?"

Miltaedes' voice is heard behind the dwarf, "No, my friend, it is they who you hear approach. Hide until the get here."

The Earth Elemental looks Korbryn in the eyes and salutes him, "Hail Brother" then disappers into the earth.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn grumbles under his breath at the lack of evildoers to strike down, and begins searching the dead for valuables.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

As the party advance along the corridor to the main entrance to investigate the sounds and the scorched human bodies, a door is opened near by (between Miltiades and Solitaire) and two surprised human warriors can be seen. From a far, on the opposite side of the entrance’s hall another two human warriors can to see what the menace is all about.
Kobryn, who just entered the Hall’s area, sees two Gnolls that open one of the big carved wooden doors that lie on the far side of the hall, they are armed and ready to fight any intruder, behind them there are more shouting voices and commands and clearly there are more soldiers behind the double doors.









*OOC:*


Map Legend:
Brown circle with 'E' is the elemental Miltiades summoned.
pale yellow (7,8,9,0) are human warriors.
orange (1,4) are Gnolls.
I removed the human warrior's bodies markers from the map for now.
Good luck.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*Elemental's Attack*

The elemental understands what is going on and 'runs' for a charge [vs yw 1] for a body slam!

charge move to R,26 
http://www.d20srd.org/srd/combat/specialAttacks.htm#charge
attack at +2, -2 to ac

[sblock=Augmented Earth Elemental stat block]
*DEF: *
AC:17  TOUCH: 10 FF: 17
HP: 20 [2D8+4]
SAVES: Fort +4, Ref -1, Will +0

*OFFENSE:* CR 1
MELEE: SLAM +8 [D6+7]
FULL ROUND: SLAM +7 [D6+6]
RANGED: NONE
BAB/ GRAPPLE: +1/+0

SKILLS: Listen+3, Spot+2
FEAT: Power Attack
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Earth mastery, push
SPECIAL QUALITIES: Darkvision 60 ft., earth glide, elemental traits
[/sblock]

Milt's coming soon

1d20+10=20, 1d6+7=8


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Solitaire and Miltiades actions please before I go on with the elemental. There are two humans next to the priest and the wizard. (check the map in the previous post)

The combat round - init order:
Solitaire – 
Miltiades – 
Earth elemental
Korbryn – 
Human 7
Human 8
Human 9
Human 0
Gnoll 1
Gnoll 4
Lenuran


----------



## Scott DeWar

Miltaedes smiles and prays to Rao.
cast  hold person  on human 7


----------



## Rhun

Kobryn quickly moves forward toward the nearest foes, leading with his greatsword. Unfortunately, the dwarf slips as he nears the enemy, throwing off his aim.









*OOC:*


Move to W29, attack guard 0. 2-point PA: +11, 2d6+14

Attack: 12 (Natural One)


----------



## Thanee

Solitaire, seeing the two human guards through the door, quickly gestures in their direction and evokes a burst of flame between them.


OOC: Sorry, totally missed that a new round is on.

Using the Fiery Burst feat to create a 5-ft. radius burst between #7 and #8. Damage 8, Reflex DC 18 for half damage. Supernatural Ability, so no AoO.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Solitaire, seeing the two human guards through the door, quickly gestures in their direction and evokes a burst of flame between them. The two warriors cloth's catch fire, scorching the poor evil servants. moments pass and they die in agony.









*OOC:*


 [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION] - you may update your action since human 7 is dead.






The elemental understands what is going on and 'runs' toward the Gnolls, slamming himself onto one of them.

Kobryn quickly moves forward toward the nearest foes, leading with his greatsword. Unfortunately, the dwarf slips as he nears the enemy, throwing off his aim.

The combat round - init order:
Solitaire – Fiery Burst, 8 damage.
Miltiades –
Earth elemental - Charge Gnoll1, damage 8
Korbryn – Attack Human0.
Human 7 - Ref save [fail], dead.
Human 8 - Ref save [fail], dead.
Human 9
Human 0
Gnoll 1
Gnoll 4
Lenuran 

Monster stats:
Gnoll 1: -8 hp.


----------



## Scott DeWar

seeing both of the two near he and Solitaire get fried by her fire, He changes his target of his spell to number 9.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*OOC:*


 I'll try to post today


----------



## Rhun

*OOC:*


No worries Strahd.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


impatiently taps foot .. .. ..


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

One of the humans in the far end freeze while running as he falls under the control of Miltiades's spell. The other warrior dodge the dwarf's swing and slice him back with his bastard sword, causing a slight cut across the dwarf's arm.

One Gnoll steps to the side and attacks the Earth elemental, landing his sword on the thing, shattering bits of stones. The other Gnoll begin to run, intending to reach Korbryn, but the frenzied elemental, punch him angrily as he leave his space, crushing the Gnoll's ribcage. The gnolls runs for several feet and collapse as he seeks air for breath. a moment pass and the Gnoll dies.

The Far double doors are opened with a deep shout and a massive mean Ogre, surrounded by other Gnolls burst to the large foyer. Behind him there is a human, or is it Half – Elf, it is hard to tell … He holds a large steel chain with a large leopard like beast.

Small Lenuran strides forward and takes a position near the exit from this foul place, he then decides to cast a spell and a shimmering shiny particles spring into existence, blinding some of the new arrivals.




The combat round - init order:
Solitaire – Fiery Burst, 8 damage.
Miltiades – Hold PErson Human9
Earth elemental - Charge Gnoll1, damage 8. AoO Gnoll4, damage 13.
Korbryn – Attack Human0.
Human 7 - Ref save [fail], dead.
Human 8 - Ref save [fail], dead.
Human 9 - Will save [Fail], paralyzed.
Human 0 - Attack Korb, damage 3.
Gnoll 1 - Attack EE, damage 9.
Gnoll 2 - Move, blinded.
Gnoll 3 - Move, blinded.
Gnoll 4 - dead.
Gnoll 5 - Move
Gnoll 6 - Move
Gnoll 7 - Move
Gnoll 8 - Move
Ogre - Move, blinded.
Half Elf - Move
Howler - Move
Lenuran - Cast _Glitterdust_.

Monster stats:
Friendly Earth Elemental: 11/20
Gnoll 1: -8 hp.
Human 9: paralyzed.
Gnoll 2: blind
Gnoll 3: blind
Ogre. blind.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*info post*

[sblock=Augmented Earth Elemental stat block]
*DEF: *
AC:17  TOUCH: 10 FF: 17
HP: 22 [2D8+6]
SAVES: Fort +4, Ref -1, Will +0

*OFFENSE:* CR 1
MELEE: SLAM +8 [D6+7]
FULL ROUND: SLAM +7 [D6+6]
RANGED: NONE
BAB/ GRAPPLE: +1/+0

SKILLS: Listen+3, Spot+2
FEAT: Power Attack
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Earth mastery, push
SPECIAL QUALITIES: Darkvision 60 ft., earth glide, elemental traits
[/sblock]

elemental's duration: round 1/6
hold person  on human 9 duration: round 1/6 [/QUOTE]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

**Ping**


----------



## Scott DeWar

*pong*


----------



## Rhun

"Ye'll pay fer that," growls Korbryn at the guard who cut him. The dwarf responds with his greatsword, hacking mightily about.










*OOC:*


Attack Guard 0. If Attack 1 drops the guard, 5' step and attack Guard 9.

Attack 1: 17
Damage 1: 20
Attack 2: 26
Damage 2: 17


----------



## Rhun

Double post.


----------



## Rhun

Triple post? Sorry.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Waiting for [MENTION=478]Thanee[/MENTION] and [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION] to post actions


----------



## Rhun

*OOC:*


No problem. I'm about, lurking.


----------



## Scott DeWar

So sorry!

The Earth elemental defends itself by attacking the ogre!

Looking at Solitare, Miltaedes asks, "Do you wish to have th honors of tying him up? He yet lives and I am not good at knots, I fear. Milt watches her to run right past him. He follows to the next room drawing his spear on the way.

Move:[move to U,25, draw spear as part of move]
std: attack gnoll 2 [blinded] 1d20+5=8, 1d8+1=7

Earth Elemental - 
std act: [Att gnoll 1, SLAM +6 [D6+9]; Earth mastery, power attack-2/+2] url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3938889/]1d20+6=20, 1d6+9=10[/url]
[if that kills gnoll, Earth glide to dead gnoll's position to right of blinded ogre]




elemental's duration: round 2/6
hold person  on human 9 duration: round 2/6 

[sblock=Augmented Earth Elemental stat block]
*DEF: *
AC:17  TOUCH: 10 FF: 17
HP: 22 [2D8+6] -7
SAVES: Fort +6, Ref -1, Will +0

*OFFENSE:* CR 1
MELEE: SLAM +8 [D6+7]; Earth mastery, power attack-2/+2 = +6/1d8+9 
FULL ROUND: +8 [D6+7]; Earth mastery
 RANGED: NONE
BAB/ GRAPPLE: +1/+0

SKILLS: Listen+3, Spot+2
FEAT: Power Attack
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Earth mastery, push
SPECIAL QUALITIES: Darkvision 60 ft., earth glide, elemental traits
[/sblock]










*OOC:*


too bad there is no feat to allow a turn attempt to be used to 'de-summon' a creature.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Waiting for  @_*Thanee*_  and  @_*Scott DeWar*_  to post actions



 [MENTION=24609]Strahd_Von_Zarovich[/MENTION], done, finally!


----------



## Thanee

*OOC:*


Uh, sorry, didn't see we are in a new round already.


----------



## Thanee

Solitaire moves to the corner to take a peek. Seeing the mass of enemies, she decides to hinder their approach a bit and conjures a sticky web in their midst.


OOC: Move to W24, Cast _Web_ centered right on the middle of the Howler (20 ft. radius); Reflex DC 17.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*OOC:*


 I'll try to post soon, A little bit sick


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Solitaire moves to the corner to take a peek. Seeing the mass of enemies, she decides to hinder their approach a bit and conjures a sticky web in their midst.

Milt watches her to run right past him. He follows to the next room drawing his spear on the way. He tries to attack the raged blind Gnoll before him but miss. The elemental servant break the Gnoll's skull and glides just before the web, next to the mighty Ogre.

"Ye'll pay fer that," growls Korbryn at the guard who cut him. The dwarf responds with his greatsword, hacking mightily about. The two human warriors falls dead as the dwarf slice their body apart.

One blind Gnoll makes his way along the south wall to the open corridor next to Korbryn. Another Gnoll decides to charge Miltiades but his attack is deflected by the priest's spear.

The other Gnolls, The blinded Ogre, the Half Elf and the Howler are all entangled in the sticky web. Their are almost paralyzed beside the howler that is quick enough and tries to escape the web back to the room he came from.

"There once was a tale, about a deep large well
Where heroes fought, a monster goat
The goat was evil, she made them shrivel
but finally they won, and the goat was gone!"
Lenuran's tale inspires courage into your scared souls.









*OOC:*


 Since I lack time and I do not want to NPC Lenuran and with the hope of HM's return ... all the little gnome will do is sing from now on to inspire courage into your hearts.. 

MAP: - I have some trouble with uploading things and the website, so no map for now







The combat round - init order:
Solitaire – Cast web.
Miltiades – Move and attack Gnoll 2.
Earth elemental - Attack Gnoll1, damage 10. Earthglide.
Korbryn – Attack Human0.
Gnoll 2 - Attack Miltiades.
Gnoll 3 - Move.
Gnoll 5 - Ref save vs. web [Fail]
Gnoll 6 - Charge Miltiades.
Gnoll 7 - Ref save vs. web [Fail]
Gnoll 8 - Ref save vs. web [Fail]
Ogre - Ref save vs. web [Fail]
Half Elf - Ref save vs. web [Fail]
Howler - Ref save vs. web [Pass], move 5 ft.
Lenuran - Inspire Courage.

Monster stats and events:
WEB: Ref dc 17 to move. entangled Str dc 20 or escape dc 25.
Friendly Earth Elemental: 11/20
Gnoll 2: blind
Gnoll 3: blind
Ogre. blind, Entangled.
Gnoll 5: Entangled
Gnoll 7: Entangled
Gnoll 8: Entangled
Half Elf: Entangled


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*OOC:*


I uploaded a map to the previous post.


----------



## Rhun

With a ferocious growl, Korbryn steps into the nearest foe, the bloody greatsword in his hands flashing as it cuts through the air.










*OOC:*


5' step to W29, full attack vrs. "3".

Attack 1: 27
Damage 1: 17
Attack 2: 15
Damage 2:17


----------



## Scott DeWar

Miltadaed continues to attack the mangy mutt of a gnoll. att +5, dam d8+1

std: attack gnoll 2 [blinded] 1d20+5=11, 1d8+1=2 But he misses
move to V,25 (5 foot step)

Earth Elemental - 
once again the called sevent of earth and stone attacks, this time the Ogre.
std act: [Att ogre, SLAM +6 [D6+9]; Earth mastery, power attack-2/+2] 
1d20+6=24, 1d6+9=11

elemental's duration: round 3/6
hold person  on human 9 duration: round 3/6 

[sblock=Augmented Earth Elemental stat block]
*DEF: *
AC:17  TOUCH: 10 FF: 17
HP: 22 [2D8+6] -7
SAVES: Fort +6, Ref -1, Will +0

*OFFENSE:* CR 1
MELEE: SLAM +8 [D6+7]; Earth mastery, power attack-2/+2 = +6/1d6+9 
FULL ROUND: +8 [D6+7]; Earth mastery
 RANGED: NONE
BAB/ GRAPPLE: +1/+0

SKILLS: Listen+3, Spot+2
FEAT: Power Attack
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Earth mastery, push
SPECIAL QUALITIES: Darkvision 60 ft., earth glide, elemental traits
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee

(Next Round)

Solitaire is pleased with the result of her spell. The spellslinger hurls a small fire seed between the nearby enemies, which promptly explodes between them.

OOC: Fiery Burst on the two Gnolls near Miltiades (#2 and #6); Damage 12; Reflex 18 for half damage.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Miltadaes jumps at the burst of flames, but soon realizes it was friendly fire. He smiles at the revelation.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Solitaire is pleased with the result of her spell. The spellslinger hurls a small fire seed between the nearby enemies, which promptly explodes between them. Both Gnolls suffer severe burns and die with agony.

With a ferocious growl, Korbryn steps into the nearest foe, the bloody greatsword in his hands flashing as it cuts through the air. with a quick slice, Korb decapitate the Gnoll's head off.









*OOC:*


 Miltiades can change action since Solitaire killed Gnoll2 







The combat round - init order:
Solitaire – Fiery Burst Gnoll2 and Gnoll6. 12 damage.
Miltiades – ???.
Earth elemental - Attack Ogre, damage 11.
Korbryn – Attack Gnoll3, damage 34.
Gnoll 2 - Ref save vs. fiery burst [Fail], dead.
Gnoll 3 - Dead.
Gnoll 5 - 
Gnoll 6 - Ref save vs. fiery burst [Fail], dead.
Gnoll 7 - 
Gnoll 8 - 
Ogre - 
Half Elf - 
Howler - 
Lenuran - Inspire Courage.

Monster stats and events:
WEB: Ref dc 17 to move. entangled Str dc 20 or escape dc 25.
Friendly Earth Elemental: 11/20
Gnoll 3: blind
Ogre. blind, Entangled. -11 hp
Gnoll 5: Entangled
Gnoll 7: Entangled
Gnoll 8: Entangled
Half Elf: Entangled


----------



## Scott DeWar

Miltiades watches the two nearest foes fall so he summons an ally to help fight the next wave, the ogre and gnoll
cast summon monster 1 [cestial dog] to R,27 (full round casting time)


----------



## Rhun

Kobryn moves into the main hall and approaches the webbed area, ready to do combat against the ogre.









*OOC:*


Move to S28. Also note, Korbryn's armor class against the ogre climbs to 26.


----------



## Rhun

Bumpalump!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Miltiades watches the two nearest foes fall so he summons an ally to help fight the next wave.

The mighty Ogre tear the web around him like a knife cuts through delicate elven blue butter and advance forward. The blind half Giant swings in the air like a maniac hitting nothing.









*OOC:*


 New round. 
Scott - manage your dog as well.








The combat round - init order:
Solitaire – Fiery Burst Gnoll2 and Gnoll6. 12 damage.
Miltiades – cast summon monster 1.
Earth elemental - Attack Ogre, damage 11.
celestial dog - Summoned.
Korbryn – Attack Gnoll3, damage 34.
Gnoll 2 - Ref save vs. fiery burst [Fail], dead.
Gnoll 3 - Dead.
Gnoll 5 - Str check [Fail].
Gnoll 6 - Ref save vs. fiery burst [Fail], dead.
Gnoll 7 - Str check [Fail].
Gnoll 8 - Str check [Fail].
Ogre - Str check [Pass]. Move.
Half Elf - Str check [Fail].
Howler - Str check [Fail].
Lenuran - Inspire Courage.

Monster stats and events:
WEB: Ref dc 17 to move. entangled Str dc 20 or escape dc 25.
Friendly Earth Elemental: 11/20
Gnoll 3: blind
Ogre. blind, -11 hp
Gnoll 5: Entangled
Gnoll 7: Entangled
Gnoll 8: Entangled
Half Elf: Entangled


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn moves forward to engage the ogre, leading with the Sword of Earth. He thrusts the blade deep into the brute's torso, striking with savage power and dwarven determination.










*OOC:*


Move to T27, attack Ogre. Remember Korbryn is AC 26 vrs the ogre.

Attack: 33 - Natural 20 (Crit Threat)
Crit Confirm: 23
Damage (Critical): 38


----------



## Scott DeWar

Earth ekemental: SLAM +6 [D6+9]; Earth mastery, power attack-2/+2
AOO on ogre:
1d20+6=26, 1d6+9=10 possible crit
1d20+6=23 confirmed!
1d6+9=12

normal attack against ogre: SLAM +6 [D6+9]; Earth mastery, power attack-2/+2
1d20+6=24, 1d6+9=13

celestil dog: arrives at R,27 http://www.d20srd.org/srd/monsters/dog.htm
12 hp; ac:15, t-14, ff-12; init +3; mv 40; bite +2, d4+2; smite evil; f: +4, r: +2, w: +1 [augmented summons, +4 st and cn]
AOO on ogre[?]
1d20+2=16, 1d4+2=6 forgot +2 to att (St), and +2 damage (St) from augmented summons
attack on gnoll 8
1d20+2=21, 1d4+2=4  forgot +2 to att (St), and +2 damage (St) from augmented summons

Miltaedes: move to W,26 then _*cast bless; Duration: 6 minutes = 1 attack to all allies*_
round 1 of 60

The elemental of earth and rock pounds the ogre as it blindly stumbled out of the webs, the pounds it again when it stops to flail about.

A dog with a coat of pure gold appears next to the ogre and gnoll [8] and growls right before it attacks the blindly flailing ogre moving. It then attacks the gnoll.

The humble cleric moves to a central point of his friends, bows his head and prays for guidance for his allies


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

[MENTION=478]Thanee[/MENTION] - Action please.


----------



## Thanee

Seeing the ogre emerge from the room, Solitaire is glad, that her web is still holding the rest of their enemies in place. This way, they only had that one big ugly to worry about at the moment. The sorceress hurries across to the other side of the corridor, in order to get a clean shot at the beast and hurls an orb of fire at it from there.


OOC: Move to X28; cast _Lesser Orb of Fire_ at the ogre (Touch Attack 23; Fire Damage 24).


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Seeing the ogre emerge from the room, Solitaire is glad, that her web is still holding the rest of their enemies in place. This way, they only had that one big ugly to worry about at the moment. The sorceress hurries across to the other side of the corridor, in order to get a clean shot at the beast and hurls an orb of fire at it from there. The Ogre suffers great pain as his cloth catch fire and severe Purulent burns and oozing blisters appear on his face, arms and torso.

The elemental of earth and rock pounds the ogre as it blindly stumbled out of the webs, the pounds it again when it stops to flail about. The poor Ogre is knocked down by the elemental that keeps slamming his head until the Half Giant's skull breaks apart.

A dog with a coat of pure gold appears next to the dead ogre and growls right before it attacks the the gnoll through the web. The dog tears a vital part from the Gnoll's hip, causing a serious blood loss for the entangled humanoid that dies eventually.

The humble cleric moves to a central point of his friends, bows his head and prays for guidance for his allies.









*OOC:*


 Rhun, you can adjust your action due to the fact that the Ogre is dead and there are no enemies to suffer from the critical melee attack you rolled.







The combat round - init order:
Solitaire – cast Lesser Orb of Fire at the ogre, damage 24.
Miltiades – cast bless.
Earth elemental - Attack Ogre, [Critical], damage 22.
celestial dog - Attack Gnoll 8, damage 13.
Korbryn – 
Gnoll 5 - 
Gnoll 7 - 
Gnoll 8 - dead.
Ogre - dead.
Half Elf - 
Howler - 
Lenuran - Inspire Courage.

Monster stats and events:
WEB: Ref dc 17 to move. entangled Str dc 20 or escape dc 25.
Bless: +1 to allies
Friendly Earth Elemental: 11/20
Gnoll 3: blind
Gnoll 5: Entangled
Gnoll 7: Entangled
Gnoll 8: Entangled
Half Elf: Entangled


----------



## Rhun

Upset that he didn't get the chance to face the ogre in single combat, Korbryn looks about for a torch or piece of burning cloth from Solitaire's spell. He takes the flaming object and tosses it into the webbing, setting it aflame.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Upset that he didn't get the chance to face the ogre in single combat, Korbryn looks about for a torch or piece of burning cloth from Solitaire's spell. He takes the flaming object and tosses it into the webbing, setting it aflame. 

The Gnolls within try to flee the web but fail as the web is eaten slowly by the flames.








*OOC:*


 The fire destroys 5ft. per turn, so I'm running the turns.
If you want to do anything, please post and I'll insert it between the rounds.
3 turns passed and the burned Gnolls are free so play on. The Half Elf and the Howler are still trapped by the web, thought they did managed to move a little inside it as they are trying to escape the burning web.
Dewar - Pass 3 round for your spells !! 







The web around the the two Gnolls is burned away causing damage to the two. despite the damage, the two agitated Gnolls wants to attack.

The combat round - init order:
Solitaire – 
Miltiades – 
Earth elemental - 
celestial dog - 
Korbryn – 
Gnoll 5 - fire damage 8.
Gnoll 7 - fire damage 8.
Half Elf -
Howler -
Lenuran - Inspire Courage.

Monster stats and events:
WEB: Ref dc 17 to move. entangled Str dc 20 or escape dc 25.
Bless: +1 to allies
Friendly Earth Elemental: 11/20
Gnoll 5: -8 hp
Gnoll 7: -8 hp
Half Elf: Entangled.
Howler: Entangled.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scott DeWar said:


> elemental's duration: round 3/6
> hold person  on human 9 duration: round 3/6





Scott DeWar said:


> celestil dog: arrives at R,27 http://www.d20srd.org/srd/monsters/dog.htm
> 
> 1d20+2=16, 1d4+2=6 forgot +2 to att (St), and +2 damage (St) from augmented summons
> attack on gnoll 8
> 1d20+2=21, 1d4+2=4  forgot +2 to att (St), and +2 damage (St) from augmented summons
> 
> Miltaedes: move to W,26 then _*cast bless; Duration: 6 minutes = 1 attack to all allies*_
> round 1 of 60
> A dog with a coat of pure gold appears next to the ogre and gnoll [8] and growls right before it attacks the blindly flailing ogre moving. It then attacks the gnoll.s






Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> The Gnolls within try to flee the web but fail as the web is eaten slowly by the flames.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> The fire destroys 5ft. per turn,  .. .. .. ..
> Dewar - Pass 3 round for your spells !!




time advancement:
round 1
After the first few seconds of watching the web burn, Milteades announces his holding spell will expire very soon, what shall we do with the human around the corner. if there is no immediate response, he will go and tie him up and gag him with the dog and elemental guarding him.

round two return to rest of party

round three 

cast protection from evil

The earth elemental: expires
hold person: expires
cestial dog: 4/6
bless on allies: 4/60

round 4
dog will attach gnoll
milt will cast spiritual hammer


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn advances with the burning web, and as soon as the first gnoll comes within reach, the dwarf strikes.









*OOC:*


Move to P27, attack Gnoll 5

Attack: 19
Damage: 14


----------



## Scott DeWar

The earth elemental watches the dwarf in his attack. When Korbryn strikes the Elemental growls out something in terrin.

[sblock=translation]
ouch! he's gunna feel that in the morning!
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee

Solitaire conjures another fiery explosion between the still entangled half-elf and one of the gnolls.


OOC: Fiery Burst on Gnoll #5 and the Half-Elf (M); Damage 5; Reflex 18 for half damage.


----------



## Rhun

PING


----------



## Scott DeWar

pong


----------



## Rhun

*OOC:*


Haven't played any Pong in quite a while. Since the early 80s.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Thought I have time to post as a player, I'm quite busy but I will try to throw up a post in the upcoming days ... sorry.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Are you back from vacation?


----------



## Rhun

No worries, Strahd. We're here when you're ready.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*OOC:*


Dewar - The _held _ person was killed by the dwarf's fury earlier.
You can attack.







Solitaire conjures another fiery explosion between the still entangled half-elf and one of the gnolls. The burst kill the Gnoll and wound the half elf.

Korbryn advances with the burning web, and as soon as the first gnoll comes within reach, the dwarf strikes, droping the last gnoll.

Thefire continue to burn the web, wounding the half elf but finaly he is free and ready to attack.

The combat round - init order:
Solitaire – Fiery Burst on Gnoll5 and the Half-Elf, Damage 5.
Miltiades –
celestial dog - attack Gnoll7.
Korbryn – Attack Gnoll7. damage 14.
Gnoll 5 - dead.
Gnoll 7 - dead.
Half Elf -
Howler - Str. check [Fail]
Lenuran - Inspire Courage.

Monster stats and events:
WEB: Ref dc 17 to move. entangled Str dc 20 or escape dc 25.
Bless: +1 to allies
Friendly Earth Elemental: 11/20
Gnoll 5: -13 hp
Gnoll 7: -22 hp
Half Elf: Entangled. -12hp
Howler: Entangled.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn methodically moves ahead, stalking the next enemy, the half-elf. As the dwarf nears, he growls low and swings the sword of earth in a wide arc toward the foe. Unfortunately, Miltiades' summoned earth elemental jostles the dwarf as he nears, causing his strike to miss its mark.









*OOC:*


Move to O27, attack "M" (which I assume is the half-elf?)

Attack: Natural 1


----------



## Scott DeWar

Miltaedes - will start chanting (summon monster 3)

Celestial Dog - growls and leaps to attack the half elf (5 foot move ) _: 1D20+4 = [7]+4 = 11 1D4+3 = [4]+3 = 7  but bites nothing but thin air.


----------



## Rhun

*OOC:*


Scott, I believe Summon Monster is a full round spell, so your Celestial Dog won't appear and attack until next round.


----------



## Scott DeWar

The dog has been around for 4 rounds, and still has 2 more rounds to go.


----------



## Rhun

*OOC:*


Is there a dog and an earth elemental? I must have missed the dog. LOL.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


The dog arrived at the end of the ogre's life, attacked a gnoll the had to wait for the web to burn. its a celestial dog, how could you  have missed the glowing golden coat of fur?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Miltiades prepares to cast a summoning spell while his summoned dog tries to bites the half elf but fails.

The Half Elf eyes the dwarf and says
"There is nothing I like more then to chop down dwarves. You'll be my 32 but I lost counting ..."
He then swings his two blades at Korbryn, the first one strikes true and the second graze the dwarve's armor.

The combat round - init order:
Solitaire – Fiery Burst on Gnoll5 and the Half-Elf, Damage 5.
Miltiades – Cast Summon monster
celestial dog - attack Gnoll7.
Korbryn – Attack Gnoll7. damage 14.
Gnoll 5 - dead.
Gnoll 7 - dead.
Half Elf - Full attack Korb. damage 9.
Howler - Str. check [Fail]
Lenuran - Inspire Courage.

Monster stats and events:
WEB: Ref dc 17 to move. entangled Str dc 20 or escape dc 25.
Bless: +1 to allies
Friendly Earth Elemental: 11/20
Gnoll 5: -13 hp
Gnoll 7: -22 hp
Half Elf: Entangled. -12hp
Howler: Entangled.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Ping [MENTION=478]Thanee[/MENTION]


----------



## Thanee

Once again, Solitaire lets one of her fiery explosion appear to burn the Half-Elf.


OOC: Fiery Burst on the Half-Elf (M); Damage 16; Reflex 18 for half damage.


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn's savage grin promises death as the dwarf engages the half-elf. "twil be a cold day in 'ell afore a dwarf o' the Lortmils falls t' a pansy eatin' elf kin like yerself." 










*OOC:*


AC 22, HP 44/61
Full Attack, +13/+8 (2d6+10)

Attack 1: NATURAL 20 (Crit Threat)
Confirm Crit: 18
Damage 1: 18 or  37 IF critical
Attacl 2: 14 (I'm assuming this is a miss)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Another of Solitaire's flaming bursts scorch the Half Elf that combat Korbryn, the dwarf, with a mighty swing finish it. The Half Elf's sliced upper torso flies away a few meters while the lower part drops like an elven delicate yellow spaghetti.

After few seconds the web burns around the beast and the thing is freed.

Solitaire – Fiery Burst on Half-Elf, Damage 18.
Miltiades – 
celestial dog - .
Korbryn – Attack Gnoll7. damage 37.
Half Elf - sliced.
Howler - Str. check [Fail]
Lenuran - Inspire Courage.

Monster stats and events:
WEB: Ref dc 17 to move. entangled Str dc 20 or escape dc 25.
Bless: +1 to allies
Howler: Entangled. -5 hp


----------



## Scott DeWar

[sblock=ooc]how much web is still around the howler? Will a spear have enough reach to attack without gettinto the web?[/sblock]

Miltaedes prays for resiliency against the savage beast. [cast resistance - duration: 1 minute; effect: +1 on all saves]


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn steps forward, the greatsword in his hands flinging droplets of blood into the air as it slashes toward the dog-like beast.










*OOC:*


Move to M28, full attack Howler.
AC 22, HP 44/61
Full Attack, +13/+8 (2d6+10)

Attack 1: 16
Damage 1: 15
Attack 2: 24
Damage 2: 13


----------



## Rhun

*OOC:*


Ping!


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


pong?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

The web is burned down and you find your self alone with the thing in a large room.
The large chamber has three, partially burnt by the former web, long tables, flanked by benches. The remnants of a meal (plates, cups, knives and food scarps) are scattered across the surfaces of the tables and the floor after the battle that took place here. There are two ballistae that lie near the east wall, ready to fired on any intruder but was not due to the sticky web that caught everyone by surprise.

The huge howler growls as he past master lies dead in a pool of blood to the feet of the dwarf. his intentions are to slay the dwarf. Korbryn steps forward, the greatsword in his hands flinging droplets of blood into the air as it slashes toward the dog-like beast, two mighty blow slash the huge beast in the chest and spray blood all over. The beast shrieks with pain and bites the dwarf in return, sharp teeth pass armor like butter and the needle like quills around the things neck miss by an hair the dwarf's head.

The celestial dog howls a pure mournful note and growels as it attacks the evil creature but fails.

OOC: - Solitaire ...

Solitaire – 
Miltiades – cast resistance
celestial dog - bire [miss]
Korbryn – 2 attack, 28 damage
Howler - Attack Korb [34], damage 16, Quill attack [miss]
Lenuran - Inspire Courage.

Monster stats and events:
Resistance: +1 to Miltiades
Bless: +1 to allies
Howler: -33 hp


----------



## Scott DeWar

The celestial dog howls a pure mournful note note and growels as it attacks the evil creature.

Smite attack att +4; Dam 1d4+1

1d20+4=8, 1d4+4=8

but he bites nothing, wasting his holy smite.


----------



## Thanee

Solitaire aims for the Howler now, causing the fiery eruption that she used quite a bit during the fight against the creature.


OOC: Fiery Burst on the Howler; Damage 9; Reflex 18 for half damage.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Solitaire aims for the Howler now, causing the fiery eruption that she used quite a bit during the fight against the creature. The howler side steps the explosion, thought scorched a little bit.

OOC - new round.

Solitaire – Fiery Burst on the Howler, damage 5.
Miltiades – cast resistance
celestial dog - bire [miss]
Korbryn – 2 attack, 28 damage
Howler - Attack Korb [34], damage 16, Quill attack [miss], ref save [pass].
Lenuran - Inspire Courage.

Monster stats and events:
Resistance: +1 to Miltiades
Bless: +1 to allies
Howler: -38 hp


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

well, post actions for a new round ...


----------



## Rhun

Korbryn feels the pain of the Howler's attack, but pushes it aside to focus on the task at hand. With a savage growl, he slashes and chops with the greatsword in his hands, determined to put the beast down.










*OOC:*


AC 22, HP 28/61
Full Attack, +13/+8 (2d6+10)

Attack 1: 26
Damage 1: 18
Attack 2: 14
Damage 2: 16


----------



## Scott DeWar

Miltadeas' action:
dog round 3 of 6

Celestial dog attacks: gerrrrr rough!! chomp! The teeth chomp viciously on the empty air.

1d20+4=6, 1d4+3=4

Miltadeas - resistance spell round 2 of 10
Miltadeas summons a faintly seen shepherd's crook and strikes at the demonic howler.

"may you be banished from here and peace reign in this land!" he exclaims.

cast spiritual hammer round 1 of 6 [in shape of shepherd's crook; as per light mace]

Attack and damage:

1d20+7=20, 1d8+3=7


----------



## Thanee

Solitaire simply continues to rain fire on the Howler, until it is defeated.


OOC: Fiery Burst on the Howler; Damage 4; Reflex 18 for half damage.


----------



## Rhun

BUMP


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

End of Battle.

You battle the howler for several more rounds and finish the horrible thing.
The place is quiet, there are four doors around you, two are open and lead to the bunkhouse of the guards.


----------



## Scott DeWar

"Good Job Master dwarf, Need you any healing? Any one?"


----------



## Rhun

The dwarf casually surveys his bloody wounds, though it is hard to tell which blood is his, and which comes from the enemy. "I s'pose a bit o' the 'ealin' could be 'andy," he says as he walks over to Miltadeas. "But be quick. We've some loo'in t' do."












*OOC:*


HP 28/61


----------



## Scott DeWar

3d8+7=18








*OOC:*


46/61






trade protection from caos for a curelight wounds d8+5
1d8+5=10








*OOC:*


56/61







"Feeling better?"


----------



## Rhun

The dwarf nods his head and grunts in the affirmative, and then begins to move from body to body, searching for loot.












*OOC:*


HP 56/61


----------



## Thanee

_“Very good! Noone dead, except for those who deserved it. Looks like we are making a good team!”_ Solitaire says.


----------



## Rhun

"Aye," grumbles the dwarf, still looting. "Yer flames an' me axe seems t' be a good recipe fer lots o' dead enemies."


----------



## Rhun

BUMP.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

OOC - putting the game on hold - lack time to DM right now.


----------



## Rhun

*OOC:*


No problem, Strahd. Just don't end it! 

I'll be around when you get some time.


----------

